# Visit the United States through pictures



## Jesús E. Salgado

Yellowstone National Park in Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Yellowstone National Park in Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Yellowstone National Park in Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Yellowstone National Park in Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Yellowstone National Park in Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Continental Divide Colorado in the Rocky Mountains


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Red Mountain pass Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Ref Mountain Park Coloradp in the Rocky Mountains


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Box Canyon Falls Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado Airport


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Flying over the Rocky Mountains in Colorado to Denver


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown Denver Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado at night


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A typical neighbourhood in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

wry Stydebt Center at Colorado State University in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Flatlands of Nebraska


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Entrance to Mount Rushmore South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

North Platte River in Nebraska


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Lake Nebraska in Nebraska


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A river in Nebraska


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Hoover Dam in Arizona


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Grand Canyon Arizona


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Grand Monument Valley in Arizona


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Grand Canyon Arizona


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Grand Canyon Arizona


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Grand Canyon Arizona


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Nogales Arizona


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Boss Lake in Colorado Rockies


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Aspen Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fork River in Aspen Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Aspen Bridge over Roaring Fork river in Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Aspen Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Maroon Bells near Aspen Colorado


----------



## Patachou

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Aspen Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Aspen Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Aspen Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Poudre River in Rocky Mountain National Park


----------



## McGrupp34

Thank you for the shots of denver. My home town gets so little recognition in these forms. While it might not be as spectacular in photos as some other cities in the states, it has its own kind of charm. Us denverites love our big city with its sleepy feel.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver, the state of Colorado and specially th city of Fort Collins have a special significance to me, the reason is that my youngest son is attending Colorado State University. And for that reason I visit this great mile high state between two or three times a year,

I promise you will be looking at many shots from the whole state,

I am glad you enjoy the photographs.

P.S. I am planning to be in Colorado next month


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Me at Colorado State University in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Subterranean train in Denver International Airport


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Coors Field baseball stadium home of the Denver Rockies en Denver Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown Denver Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado airport


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Writer Square, Denver, Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

16th & Tremont, Denver, Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Larimer Square, Denver, Colorado


----------



## LAsam

These photos are terrific, thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Central Avenue Cheyenne Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Interior of Capitol Building in Cheyenne Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado airport Concourse


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Capitol Building Cheyenne Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Organ Park National Park in Arizona


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Church in Organ Pipe National Park in Arizona


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Organ Pipe National Park in Arizona


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Organ Pipe National Park in Arizona


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

California Capitol Building in Sacramento California


----------



## eric johnson

*A amiable man...*



Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Me at Colorado State University in Fort Collins Colorado


You looks amiable.From this photos,i guess you must have a happy life.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A bridge over the Sacramento River in Sacramento California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

I have had a very succesful life in my adopted country, the United States has treated me real well. I have nothing but praise for this great country.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

State Capitol Building in Sacramento California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Interior of Capitol Building in Cheyenne Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Capitol Capitol Building in Cheyenne Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monument to a Shoshone Indian Chief in the Wyoming Capitol Building in Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Interior of Capitol Building in Cheyenne Wyoming


----------



## philadweller

This thread is extremely annoying. I do not like looking at photos in piecemeal. Threads should contain multiple photos in one entry. I also think it is poor cross section of a highly diverse country. Should be titled California in photos. 

They are photos not pictures!!!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Interior of capiol Building in Cheyenne Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Interior of capitol Building in Cheyenne Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Interior of capitol Building in Cheyenne Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A Bison in the Halls of the Wyoming Capitol Building in Cheyenne


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Wyoming State Capitol Building in Cheyenne


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Wyoming State Capitol Building in Cheyenne


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Interior of Wyoming State Capitol Building in Cheyenne


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Interior of Wyoming State Capitol Building in Cheyenne


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Outside the Wyoming State Capitol Building in Cheyenne


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Wyoming State Capitol Building in Cheyenne


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monument to the Cowboy the symbol and nickname of the local people of the state of Wyoming, Wyoming State Capitol Building in Cheyenne


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monument to the Pioneer Women of the United States, Wyoming State Capitol Building in Cheyenne


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Wyoming State Capitol Building in Cheyenne


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mural in Wyoming State Capitol Building in Cheyenne


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monument outside the Wyoming State Capitol Building in Cheyenne


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Beffalo in the halls of the Wyoming Capitol Building in Cheyenne


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Office in Wyoming Capitol Building in Cheyenne


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monument to the Spanish American War outside the Wyoming State Capitol Building in Cheyenne


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A copy of the Liberty Bell in the entrance to the Wyoming Capitol Building in Cheyenne


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Wyoming Capitol Building in Cheyenne


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Wyoming State Capitol Building in Cheyenne


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The biggest store in Cheyenne Wyoming "The Wrangler"


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Nightime setting in Cheyenne Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Train Depot in Cheyenne Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Train Depot in Cheyenne Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Train Depot in Cheyenne Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Arriving at Cheyenne Wyoming


----------



## drowningman666

i see that you like Cheyenne a lot


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

I visit Cheyenne a lot, the reason is that my youngest son is going to school in Fort Collins Colorado and Cheyenne is only a 45 minute drive from there.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado Supreme Court Chamber


----------



## CITYofDREAMS

Jesús, I really enjoyed your pictures... especially those of LA from the air, they are awesome!!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Rocky Mountain National Park in Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Panther Stadium an American Football Stadium in Charlotte North Carolina


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown Charlotte North Carolina


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown Charlotte North Carolina


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Turist bus in Charlotte North Carolina


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Skyline of Downtown Charlotte North Carolina


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Skyline of Downtown Charlotte North Carolina


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown Charlotte North Carolina


----------



## Seattlelife

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Panther Stadium an American Football Stadium in Charlotte North Carolina


Are you sure this isn't where the Charlotte Bobcats play??


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

I apologize for getting the names of the teams wrong, Seattlelife you are 100% right. This is the Bobcats basketball arena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Alfalfa County Courthouse in Cherokee Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

An endless and boring driving through the flat country of the State of Oklahoma.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown Apache Oklahoma


----------



## houstonskyscraper

Houston, Texas


















































































































































Downtown Houston by 2010


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown Ponca City Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown Ponca City Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Bryan County Courthouse Durant Oklahoma


----------



## christos-greece

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Downtown Apache Oklahoma


Nice place


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The small cities and towns of the United States hardly get recognized, that is the reason why I try to post them together with the big cities such as Los Angeles, Chicago, New York, etc., etc.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A remembrance of the last generation Admiral Twin Drive In Theater Tulsa Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown Oklahoma City


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

All Saints Church in, McAlester, Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Okla Theater, McAlester, Oklahoma


----------



## Seattlelife

Wow, those Houston photos were excellent!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Driving in Oklahoma


----------



## drowningman666

oklahoma doesn't look like an interesting place at all


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

It is a non industrial state, its lifeline depends on agriculture.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City skyline in Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Creek National Capitol Okmulgee Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Alfalfa County Courthouse Cherokee, Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Choctaw County Courthouse Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Horse drawn carriages in Oklahoma City Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Harper County Courthouse Buffalo, Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Country church in Lovell, Logan County Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Covington, Garfield County in Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Driving through the Oklahoma Highways


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A farm in the open plains of Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Wind electricity in the Oklahoma Highways


----------



## christos-greece

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Country church in Lovell, Logan County Oklahoma


I think need a little restoration...


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Convention Center in Anaheim California close to Disneyland


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Marriot Hotel near the Convention Center in Anaheim California close to Disneyland


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mission San Juan Capistrano in San Juan Capistrano California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Juan Capistrano California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mission San Juan Capistrano in San Juan Capistrano California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mission San Juan Capistrano in San Juan Capistrano California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mission San Juan Capistrano in San Juan Capistrano California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Pacific Ocean in San Juan Capistrano California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Pacific Ocean in San Juan Capistrano California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Amtrack train stop in San Juan Capistrano California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mission San Juan Capistrano in San Juan Capistrano California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mission San Juan Capistrano in San Juan Capistrano California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Pacific Ocean in San Juan Capistrano California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mission San Juan Capistrano in San Juan Capistrano California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mission San Juan Capistrano in San Juan Capistrano California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Pacific Ocean in San Juan Capistrano California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Pacific Ocean in San Juan Capistrano California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mission San Juan Capistrano in San Juan Capistrano California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mission San Juan Capistrano in San Juan Capistrano California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Paris Casino Las Vegas Nevada


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Bellagio Casino Las Vegas Nevada


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Caesar's Palace Casino in Las Vegas Nevada


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Four Queens Casino in Las Vegas Nevada


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fremont St. in Las Vegas Nevada


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Venetian Casino in Las Vegas Nevada


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Sahara Casino in Las Vegas Nevada


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The New York New York Hotel and Casino in Las Vegas Nevada


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Las Vegas Nevada skyline at night


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Riviera Casino Casino in Las Vegas Nevada


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Arriving at Las Vegas Nevada airport


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Gambling machines at the Las Vegas Nevada airport


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Casinos in Las Vegas Nevada


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Arriving at Las Vegas Nevada airport


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Las Vegas Nevada All Star Cafe


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Las Vegas Nevada


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Las Vegas Nevada


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Las Vegas Nevada


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Arriving at Las Vegas Nevada airport


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Planet Hollywood in Las Vegas Nevada


----------



## drowningman666

vegas looks so cheesy


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

It is a great place to visit and loose your money, it is very beautiful though and they have great shows




Specially in casinos like these


----------



## christos-greece

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> The Las Vegas Nevada skyline at night


Nice shot


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Casinos in Las Vegas Nevada


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Elks country life in Yakima Washington


----------



## philadweller

"I have plenty of replys, but I try to maintain a balance in number of posts"

For what purpose? Is it a cultural thing that I am not aware of?


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown Yakima Washington


----------



## philadweller

Its amazing how many masonry buildings there are in LA.


----------



## philadweller

Like the downtown deco and dry hills in the distance. Is that the tallest building in Yakima? You need to get some East Coast pics to really represent the US. Are others allowed to post on your threads?


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Yes, and I hope so


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Elks country life in Yakima Washington


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Waterfall in Yakima Washinton


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Waterfall in Yakima Washinton


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Very unusual gas station in Yakima Washington


----------



## philadweller

Ok enough of the West I want to see East Coast cities!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Country life in Yakima Washington


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Local products sold in the highways of Yakima Washington


----------



## philadweller

Yakima is a wine region. do you reply to other threads than your own?


----------



## Seattlelife

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Waterfall in Yakima Washinton


I believe this is Multnomah Falls in Oregon? Sorry, not trying to correct your mistakes :cheers:

I love the thread, and that I can always count on new photos nearly every time I look.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

I remember seen that waterfall outside Yakima


----------



## Seattlelife

^^

ahh. Either way it doesn't matter. I'm jealous you've seen them in person. I'm a few hours away and have only seen them in photos hno: haha


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The only reason I saw them is because of my job at the time, I had to visit a lot of cities in the Western United States. That is the reason I traveled a lot in the West and Midwest, I very seldom traveled to the eastern cities of this great country.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Proof that Yakima Washington is a wine country like Napa, Sonoma and Santa Rosa California.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Greystone Clock in Downtown Yakima Washington


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Madison School in Yakima Washington


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Capitol Theater in Yakima Washington


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Capitol Theater in Yakima Washington


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Austin Power Plant


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Federal Courthouse in Yakima Washington


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Church in Yakima Washington


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Sunnyside School in Yakima Washington


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Wayne County Courthouse, Wayne Nebraska


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

State Capitol, Lincoln, Nebraska


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Otoe County Courthouse Nebraska City Nebraska


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The endless flat roads of the Flatlands of the state of Nebraska


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Dawes County Courthouse, Chadron Nebraska


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Howard County Courthouse, Saint Paul Nebraska


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Missouri River in the state of Nebraska


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Old Sarpy County Courthouse Bellevue Nebraska


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A Nebraskan sunset


----------



## iMike

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Charlotte's North Carolina airport


Is that a chartered airplane for the pittsburgh steelers?
the plane in the middle.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Yes


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Lake Nebraska in Nebraska


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

This is one of the best things to remember about the state of Nebraska the Cornhusker state, "cornhuskers" is the nickname of Nebraskans


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown Bassett, Nebraska


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Garfield County Courthouse Burwell Nebraska


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Soldiers Monument, Sutton Nebraska


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Kearney Nebraska


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Dawson County Courthouse Lexington Nebraska


----------



## christos-greece

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Kearney Nebraska


Storm approaching?


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

It was coming, I didn't want to get caught in the middle of it for fear of a tornado. Nebraska is part of tornado alley.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Howard County, Nebraska courthouse


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Robinson, Nebraska


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Kearney Nebraska before a storm


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Coming into Nebraska from Wyoming


----------



## bakatje

Really nice topic, keep up the good work! I love to see pictures of places I've never seen before.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you for the good words


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Old Perkins County Courthouse Grant Nebraska


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

State Capitol in Lincoln Nebraska


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Telephone Building in Lincoln Nebraska


----------



## christos-greece

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> It was coming, I didn't want to get caught in the middle of it for fear of a tornado. Nebraska is part of tornado alley.


Yeap... i knew that


----------



## Mishevy

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Old Perkins County Courthouse Grant Nebraska


Nice ol' house! :cheers:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A lot of those old buildings date back to the good western days, of the 1800's


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Bristol, South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Devil Tower South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Dakota Wild Bill Hickock's Grave


----------



## DinoVabec

What a great thread...Thanks a lot for those pictures...


----------



## backupcoolm4n

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Entrance to Mount Rushmore South Dakota


addicted to south dakota much?


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

No, I am addicted to the United States and México. If you check the two pages you will notice that I put a lot of pictures from different places, not only from South Dakota.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Devil Tower South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Dakota's Badlands


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Avenue of Flags in Mount Rushmore South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tunnel on Iron Mountain Rd. in South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mount Rushmore South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Devil Tower South Dakota, look at the men escalating the mountain.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mobridge, South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Webster, South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Abandoned Grain Elevator Okaton South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pacific Coast Highway on route to San Francisco California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Driving on the Golden Gate Bridge in San Francisco Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Francisco California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Francisco California city hall


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Street scene in San Francisco California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Street scene in San Francisco California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Street scene in San Francisco California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Alcatraz Island in San Francisco California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Alcatraz Island in San Francisco California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Francisco California docking area


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Francisco California Alcatraz prison


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Lombard Street San Francisco California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Golden Gate Bridge and the City port of San Francisco California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Francisco California Docking area


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Intel Corp building, Silicon Valley, California not to far from San Francisco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Chinatown in San Francisco California


----------



## Seattlelife

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Abandoned Grain Elevator Okaton South Dakota


I love this photo!!!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

That simple picture shows the hard time some farmers have gone through to abandon their lands


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Lombard Street in San Francisco California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Francisco California Financial Section


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Francisco California City Hall


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Street scene in San Francisco California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Street scene in San Francisco California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Street scene in San Francisco California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Lobby Inside the War Memorial Opera House of San Francisco California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

No it was $1,79 the minimum wages and you could by a lot with a dollar.

You used to make aproximately $70.00 dollar a week in your paycheck if you were on the bottom tier of the minimum pay, but you went to the grocery store and with $8.00 dollars you could buy groceries for a whole week, that left you wit 88% of you paycheck left.

Now If you make de minimum you make apreoximately $7.50 that is $300 dollars a week, and you spend over $200.00 dollars on groceries, now you are left with 30% of it.

So tell me which is better


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

I don't remember which building it is nor was, it is in Los Angeles California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Saint Vibiana's Cathedral built in 1876 a badly damaged by an earthquake, that is why a new Cathedral was built in Downtown Los Angeles California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Charnock Block Built in 1888 in Los Angeles California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Van Nuys Hotel now Barclay built in 1896 Los Angeles California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Douglas Building built in 1898 in Los Angeles California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Braly Continental BuildinG in Los Angeles California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Distributing Station 12 County of Los Angeles California built in 1903


----------



## christos-greece

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Charnock Block Built in 1888 in Los Angeles California


Very nice building


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

They all are, the thing is that almost nobody sees them because tourist don;t venture into the worn down sections of Skid Row and areas where poor people live. We the locals see them because we sometimes have to travel through those areas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pacific Electric Lofts and Thornton Fitzhugh buildings built in 1903 in Los Angeles California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Engine Company 7 building built 1904 in Los Angeles California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Hotel Olive built in 1904 in Los Angeles California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Alexandria Hotel built in 1904 in Los Angeles California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Bisbee Hotel 1901 in Los Angeles California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Farmers and Merchants National Banbuilt in 1905 in Los Angeles California


----------



## Brisbaner21

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> I repeat you are wrong, and I am not looking for a ciberspace discussion, I am justa answering to a criticism.


How am I wrong? The last few pages it seems like nothing but California, and yes YOU ARE WRONG. You assumed in the first place that I was critisizing you, I just made a comment, nothing more than that. Problem one, you assumed. Problem two, you started this, you could have just let it go, you assumed and started your little "cyber" arguement.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Forget it, I don't want to argue with anybody is not worthed


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Hellman Building and Farmers and also the Merchants National Bank South Wing built in 1905 in Los Angeles California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Palace Hotel built in 1906 in Los Angeles California


----------



## Brisbaner21

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Forget it, I don't want to argue with anybody is not worthed


Do you mean not worth it or someone who is not worthed?


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The argument, not the person every human being is worth of attention


----------



## Brisbaner21

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> The argument, not the person every human being is worth of attention


Alright, I just didn't understand the fact that you lashed out at me, it seemed like you assumed. I was just pointing out something I noticed. I know you posted pictures of other states, but California seems like it takes up the majority of the pages.

Either way, it is a nice thread, and shows of some rarely seen states like South Dakota and Nebraska.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Barker Bros built in 1906 in Los Angeles California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Hotel Hayward built in 1903 in Los Angeles California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Golden Gopher Bar built in 1905 in Los Angeles California, this bar has appeared in many Hollywood movies of the 1940's an 1950's


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

State Capitol Santa Fe New México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

State Capitol Santa Fé New México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Veterans' Memorial in Santa Fé New México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

State Capitol Santa Fe New México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Railway Fire Station in Santa Fé New México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Museum of Fine Arts in Santa Fé New México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oldest church in the country located in Santa Fé New México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Plaza en Santa Fé New México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

St Francis church in Santa Fé New México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Governor’s Palace Portico Santa Fé New México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Institute of Indian Art Museum Santa Fé New México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Miguel Mission in Santa Fé New México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Santa Fé New México Museum of Art


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Santa Fé New México


----------



## christos-greece

I love the architecture in Santa Fe :cheers:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Santa Fé New México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

It dates back to the Spanish domination of the United States Southern states


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Capitol building in Santa Fé New México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Painting of Santa Fé New México in 1846


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Statue of a Spanish Conquistador and his aide in Santa Fé New México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Interior of Santa Fé New México Opera House


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Miguel Chapel in Santa Fé New México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

New Mexico Palace in Santa Fé New México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Adobe building the Plaza Hotel Inn and Spa at Santa Fé New México


----------



## christos-greece

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Interior of Santa Fé New México Opera House


Nice structure - awesome design


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

That city is very pretty it has the Spanish flavor, and some modern arquitecture.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Santa Fé New México Cathedral


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Santa Fé New México USA Court


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A small creek running through the center of a park in Santa Fé New México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Church in Santa Fé New México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

New Mexico Capitol building in 1886 in Santa Fé


----------



## christos-greece

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> That city is very pretty it has the Spanish flavor, and some modern arquitecture.


:yes: indeed


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

United States Courthouse in Santa Fé New México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

New México capitol building in 1900 in Santa Fé


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Santa Fé New México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Institute of Indian Art Museum in Santa Fé New México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A local playing the guitar in front of St. Francis Church in Santa Fé New México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Another typical adobe building in Santa Fé New México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Water well in Santa Fé New México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Capital building in Santa Fé New México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A view of the hills near Santa Fé New México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Interior of San Miguel Church Santa Fé New México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Souvenir stand in Santa Fé New México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Building in downtown Santa Fé New México


----------



## christos-greece

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Building in downtown Santa Fé New México


Very nice building kay:


----------



## CITYofDREAMS

Santa Fe looks beautiful... these pictures make me to want to visit the city. It has been considered as one of the most beautiful city in the US.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

It is a very beautiful city, as you say is one of the most carefully kept cities in this great country. It is one of the few American cities that have kept their historical legacy. In one of my trips to Colorado Springs Colorado I took my time to drive south to New México to visit this marvelous place.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Lensic Theater Exterior in Santa Fé New México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Hotel in Santa Fé New México


----------



## christos-greece

WOW! A very nice Hotel ^^


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

It a very peculiar arquitecture


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Sunset in Santa Fé New México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Landscape near Santa Fé New México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mountain Gallery Santa Fé New México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tombstone Arizona Wyatt Earp was marshall of this town famous for the Gunfight at the OK Corral, it took place at 3 p.m. on Wednesday, October 26, 1881. There have been a few movies made about this action.

The fighters were 

Tombstone Marshal's Office (Virgil, Morgan and Wyatt Earp, John Henry "Doc" Holliday) 

Versus

Cowboys (Ike and Billy Clanton, Tom and Frank McLaury, Billy Claiborne, Sheriff Johnny Behan)


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tombstone Arizona


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tombstone Arizona Cemetery


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tombstone Arizona Cemetery


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A Conestoga Wagon in Tombstone Arizona


----------



## christos-greece

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> A Conestoga Wagon in Tombstone Arizona


Dont look in the road for a while...  all this scenery bring us to whild west :lol:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tombstone is a town kept almost the way it was during the Wild West days.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tombstone Arizona


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tombstone Arizona


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tombstone Arizona Courthouse


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tombstone Arizona Courthouse


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Traveling to Tombstone Arizona


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Saloon girls at Tombstone Arizona


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Recreation of the Gunfight at the OK Corral in Tobstone Arizona. The black suited are the lawmen Tombstone Marshal's Office (Virgil, Morgan and Wyatt Earp, John Henry "Doc" Holliday)


The others are the Cowboys (Ike and Billy Clanton, Tom and Frank McLaury, Billy Claiborne, Sheriff Johnny Behan)


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tombstone Arizona


----------



## capricorn2000

whew...at last i've finished checking your thread in three occassions and I'm grateful for sharing your photos. I'd never been to those places except San francisco and Las vegas. I'd been to LA but not the skid row you showed. Looks like that area is pretty big and it saddens me that those beautiful buildings are mostly abandoned or deserted. 
Muy bien gracias Jesus.

Pls. check:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=772856

Thanks


----------



## christos-greece

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Recreation of the Gunfight at the OK Corral in Tobstone Arizona. The black suited are the lawmen Tombstone Marshal's Office (Virgil, Morgan and Wyatt Earp, John Henry "Doc" Holliday)
> 
> 
> The others are the Cowboys (Ike and Billy Clanton, Tom and Frank McLaury, Billy Claiborne, Sheriff Johnny Behan)


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

capricorn2000 and christos-greece I am glad you are enjoying these pictures, specially since I like to show the places that most people never get to visit.


----------



## christos-greece

Welcome  :cheers1: ^^ please continue posting kay:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tombstone Arizona


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tombstone Arizona


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tombstone Arizona


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tombstone Arizona


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tombstone Arizona Courthouse


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tombstone Arizona Convention Center


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tombstone Arizona


----------



## christos-greece

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Tombstone Arizona Courthouse


Nice building  1882 probably is the date of construction, or foundation of the city?


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Yes those buildings were built during the Frontier days of the United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tombstone Arizona


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tombstone Arizona Courthouse


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tombstone Arizona


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tombstone Arizona


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tombstone Arizona


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tombstone Arizona Cemmetery


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tombstone Arizona


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tombstone Arizona


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The historic local newspaper of the western town of Tombstone Arizona


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tombstone Arizona Masonic Hall


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tombstone Arizona


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tombstone Arizona


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown El Paso Texas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Motel in El Paso Texas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Library at University of Texas at El Paso


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown El Paso Texas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso texas


----------



## christos-greece

^^


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Panoramic view of El Paso Texas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas


----------



## christos-greece

What is that place ? ^^


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Is the entrance to a church


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown El Paso Texas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas


----------



## drowningman666

El Paso looks much better than I expected
Is there a big difference between El Paso and Ciudad Juarez in a standards of living ??


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

There is a huge difference in the standards of living between the two cities, the only funny thing is that in all the Texas border towns it looks like you are still in México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown El Paso Texas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown El Paso Texas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown El Paso Texas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown El Paso Texas


----------



## drowningman666

downtown looks so deserted


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

It was a Holiday


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A mural in el Paso Texas


----------



## Assurbanipal

Great thread. Not all buildings/views I found pretty, but all are very *real*, showing various sides of living in the USA.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## christos-greece

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> A mural in el Paso Texas


Wall of fame... :cheers:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Assurbanipal there are many sides to life in the United States, some cities and some states are richer both economically or in culture. In border cities with México cities have kept some of the Mexican flavor.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

christos-greece that wall is the Mural in the El Paso Boxing Hall of Fame


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown El Paso Texas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Federal Courthouse in El Paso Texas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown El Paso Texas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown El Paso Texas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown El Paso Texas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown El Paso Texas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown El Paso Texas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fire Station in El Paso Texas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fire Station in El Paso Texas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas airport


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown El Paso Texas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Wyler Aerial Tramway in El Paso Texas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Wyler Aerial Tramway in El Paso Texas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Wyler Aerial Tramway in El Paso Texas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Wyler Aerial Tramway in El Paso Texas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Chamizal National Memorial


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Chamizal Memorial El Paso Texas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mural en El Paso Texas


----------



## drowningman666

there's a plenty of a cool murals in the american cities


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thera are plenty, and they look better than graffiti


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown El Paso Texas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Villa Insurgents cooking dinner during the Mexican War, in a 1911 photograph in el Paso Texas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Highway to El Paso Texas


----------



## drowningman666

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Thera are plenty, and they look better than graffiti


totally agree and they look way better than crappy stuff that we've got over here in poland


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

I tought that graffiti was just a thing of the America, by America I don't mean only the United States I mean the whole continent,


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Equestrian monument in downtown El Paso Texas


----------



## japanese001

私はアメリカの都市で一番サンタフェが好きです。
私はアメリカの本当の魅力は地方だと思っています。
エルパソは素晴らしいです。


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

For all the forists this is what the message written in Japanese says in English

I like almost everyone likes Santa Fe the American city.

As for me I also like the true charm of America and how splendid this district is.

I aggree with you japanese001


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown El Paso Texas


----------



## christos-greece

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> I like almost everyone likes Santa Fe the American city.
> As for me I also like the true charm of America and how splendid this district is...


I also agree


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Indeed it is a very beautiful and unusual city


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

La Paso Texas mounted police in 1901


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

International crossing bridge between El Paso Texas USA and Ciudad Juárez Chihuahua México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown El Paso Texas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Watching Mexican Pancho Villa's troops across the United States and México border near El Paso Texas and Ciudad Juárez Chihuahua in 1911


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso texas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso texas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown New Orleans


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown New Orleans


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Algiers Ferry arriving at the dock in New Orleans


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

New Orleans


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Saint Louis Cathedral in Jackson Square New Orleans Louisiana


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Canal Street in 1897 New Orleans Louisiana


----------



## christos-greece

WoW! Great pics


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you, I do visit your themes. But because I have never been to Europe I only see them without saying anything.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Nigth view of the skyline along the mighty Mississippi River in New Orleans Louisiana


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The historic area of New Orleans Louisiana


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The French Quarter in 1890 New Orleans Louisiana


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

New Orleans Louisiana


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

New Orleans Louisiana


----------



## DPruett2333

A view of the Arkansas River, in downtown Wichita, Kansas.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

New Orleans Louisiana


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Marketplace in 1936 New Orleans Louisiana


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

New Orleans Louisiana


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

An alley in New Orleans Louisiana


----------



## m_m

Post #1024 - lovely photo! Simply atmosphere of the past.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you, i am glad you liked it


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cafe Du Monde in New Orleans Louisiana


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A Bayou near New Orleans Louisiana


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Canal Street in New Orleans Louisiana


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Saint Louis Cathedral in New Orleans Lousiana


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

New Orleans Lousiana


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Chartres Street in New Orleans Lousiana


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Christ Church in New Orleans Lousiana


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

New Orleans Lousiana


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

New Orleans Lousiana


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cruise ship in New Orleans Lousiana


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

D Day Museum in New Orleans Lousiana


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Custom House in New Orleans in 1862


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Houses in New Orleans Lousiana


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Ferry Algiers in New Orleans Lousiana


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A cannon in New Orleans Lousiana


----------



## MDguy

NO is a great city



Jesús E. Salgado said:


> New Orleans Lousiana


But isn't this Chicago? Im pretty sure that's the Chicago board of trade building to the far right


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

You are right, I picked the wrong picture. I have my pictures in folders and I put it in the wrong one, once ina while I will make a mistake like this particular one. This is my third mistake, and I apologized for it, but it won't be the last one.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Freighters on the Mississippi in New Orleans Lousiana


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Hilton in New Orleans Lousiana


----------



## SV560A

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Bourbon Street in New Orleans Louisiana


Looks like western-movies-like houses, that's beautifully pretty.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

New Orleans like many other western American cities have tried to keep their old wild west ways to attract tourists, and indeed it is a beautiful city. Unfortunately many parts were destroyed by huracan Katrina.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Honey Island Swamp in the state of Lousiana not to far from New Orleans


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

New Orleans Lousiana


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

New Orleans Lousiana


----------



## christos-greece

What is that place ^^ ?


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

It is like a Convention center, here they have Jazz Festivals


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

New Orleans Lousiana


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Lake Borgne de la Tour map of 1720 New Orleans Lousiana


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

New Orleans Lousiana


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

New Orleans Lousiana


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

New Orleans Lousiana


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

New Orleans Lousiana


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The mighty Mississippi River in New Orleans Lousiana


----------



## Dezz

Aren't there any other city's in the US?


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Look at the whole theme and you will see different cities and states, I mentioned once before I don't like to jump from city to city with only two or three pictures. ¿ How come you don't criticize the forists like yourself that only put pictures of one city, for example like Paris, Chicago, Miami, Kyoto, Tokyo, Moscow etc., etc.? ¿Don't they have more cities in their respective countries?

Like in your case all you mention is Rotterdam.

On the other hand I have touched cities in states in California, Arizona, Nevada, Washington, North Carolina, Texas, Nebraska, Colorado, South Dakota etc., eventually I will put pics of all the states I have visited in the United States.


¿Aren't there any other cities besides Rotterdam in Holland?


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The mighty Mississippi River in New Orleans Lousiana


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

New Orleans Lousiana


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

New Orleans Lousiana


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

New Orleans Lousiana


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

New Orleans Lousiana


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cypress Park in Orlando Florida


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

ERAU Prescott Bldg in Orlando Florida


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Landing in Orlando Florida


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Lake Eola fountain and skyline in front of it in Downtown Orlando Florida


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Lake Eola fountain and skyline in front of it in Downtown Orlando Florida


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Lake Eola in Downtown Orlando Florida


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Lake Eola and skyline in front of it in Downtown Orlando Florida


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Florida Tech Miller Building in Orlando Florida


----------



## christos-greece

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Lake Eola fountain and skyline in front of it in Downtown Orlando Florida


Cool pic kay:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you, Orlando is a beautiful city


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A panther in the Florida Tech Miller Building in Orlando Florida


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Gaylord Palms Resort in Orlando Florida


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando Florida


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

University of Florida in Orlando Florida


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Historic Building Bryan Hall at University of Florida in Orlando Florida


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Peabody Hall at University of Florida in Orlando Florida


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tram in the Orlando Florida airport


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Hollywood at Universal Studios Florida in Orlando


----------



## christos-greece

^^ All those buildings there are fake? Constructed for movies i guess


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

You are right they were constructed for movies, but they are not fake buildings, Theyy are used for rides, theaters, etc, etc,


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A statue of Wyatt Earp in Dodge City Kansas, look at the size of the city is very small.


----------



## drowningman666

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> It is very small airport, only small lanes land there


but people in poland think that everything's big in amercia


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The continent of America is big, there are over 30 countries. The country of United States is also big is the third biggest in the planet, but in the country there are small cities as well as large ones. Dodge City Kansas is a real small one, that is why it has a real small airport.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mexican Restaurant in Dodge City Kansas


----------



## christos-greece

Dodge town looks awesome; also i like the statue of Wyatt Earp (above pic)


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Dodge City is definitely a Western town


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Train Depot in Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Train Depot in Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cathedral in Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Assurbanipal

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Train Depot in Dodge City Kansas


I like very much such buildings. Thx for running this thread, @Jesus.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

You are welcome


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A museum in Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Dodge City Kansas main economical means


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Dodge City Kansas main economical means


----------



## drowningman666

so city's fate depends on cattle?


----------



## Assemblage23

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> The continent of America is big, there are over 30 countries. The country of United States is also big is the third biggest in the planet, but in the country there are small cities as well as large ones. Dodge City Kansas is a real small one, that is why it has a real small airport.


:lol: I loved your reply. Some people just don't get it.

Thank you for taking the time to share all your pics!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Yes, they depend mainly on cattle and horses, and then agriculture. That is why the people of Dodge City as well as many cities of the United States try to keep their historic buildings to attract tourists.


----------



## portyhead

AWESOME THREAD JESUS!! Thank you very much for sharing your beautiful pics! And don't listen to whomever said something earlier about bumping your thread. If you have pics to share please keep them coming. Thanks again!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you for your words


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Dodge City Kansas main economical means


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Dodge City Kansas main economical means


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Dodge City Kansas main economical means


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Dodge City Kansas main economical means


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Grain elevator in Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Parisian Girl

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> A statue of Wyatt Earp in Dodge City Kansas, look at the size of the city is very small.


^^ Cool statue of Wyatt Earp. 

Dodge City is literally smack bang in the centre of the United States. Passed through here when I was a kid with my parents, on way to Dallas. Such a cool little place, which hasn't really changed a great deal over the years must say. They preserve a lot of these buildings/historical places for the tourists, which is very understandable, but also because the locals/natives of Dodge City are actually fiercely patriotic and very proud of their history. 

Great work, Jesús :cheers:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

You are right, and don't forget maintaining their history alive brings visitors


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Grain elevators in Dodge City Kansas, agriculture is the second most important fountain of jobs in the state.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Maxim Prokopenko

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> ...agriculture is the second most important fountain of jobs in the state.


And what is the first one?


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cattle if you look at the beginning of this page 66 you will see your answer, look at picture #1303


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Train depot of Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Arriving at Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Landscape in Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Landscape in Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Landscape in Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cattle drive monument in downtown Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Metal ornaments outside Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Metal ornaments outside Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Ford County Courthouse in Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

First Church of God in Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Flint Hills schoolhouse in Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Public Library in Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Local mama and papa store in Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Old engine in museum of Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Clements Stone Arch Bridge in Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Clements Stone Arch Bridge in Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Stores in downtown Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

DeVore Ranch Eat Beef Cause We Knead The Dough sign in Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

DeVore Ranch sign in Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Courthouse in Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Parisian Girl

Whoa, check out that old train engine...and that stone bridge...just awesome! :drool:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

TIt is a good thing that in a lot of places the old items are being kept, instead of destroy in the name of progress


----------



## Parisian Girl

Totally agree 100% on that!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Unfortunately is the truth


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Metal ornaments outside Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monument to the cattle drivers in Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

High School in Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The commercial center of Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cattle and horses feed yard in Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Wind power in the prairies of Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Harolds Bar Cunningham in Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Train leaving Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Dallas star

Cool pixs, but don't make only 1 pic per post, it makes it harder too see them.


----------



## Parisian Girl

Love that shot of the wind power turbines in the prairies. The future today..


----------



## Parisian Girl

Dallas star said:


> Cool pixs, but don't make only 1 pic per post, it makes it harder too see them.


I can understand what you are saying, Dallas Star, but from what I see, they actually come down faster this way. I don't even get a flicker on my screen when I check out these particular threads. Don't get why you are not seeing these pics without any interference?? It's up to Jesús though. :cheers:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

I disagree I think they are easier to see this way, when I enter posts where they put a lot a pictures together I hate to wait a few minutes until they settle down. What I do is open the post and then go to another window and return to see the pictures.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Florence Water Tower in Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Parisian Girl

The base of this tower looks really old and battered. The top looks like it's been added at a different time..??


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

You are probably right, I have only two pictures left on Dodge City. I am going to add another city to my group of American cities.


----------



## Parisian Girl

That's an excellent idea!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Hall of Fame outside in Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

House on Union Street Cottonwood Falls in Dodge City Kansas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Old Town in Fort Collins Colorado, all the buildings in this district date back to the period between 1850 and 1880's.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colorado State College Botanical Garden in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Me at the Colorado State College Botanical Garden in Fort Collins Colorado, the reason I visit this city so much is that my son attends CSU.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colorado State College Botanical Garden in Fort Collins Colorado, the old high school now a part of CSU in the background.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colorado State College Botanical Garden in Fort Collins Colorado,


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Student Center at Colorado State University in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Snowstorm in Fort Collins Colorado, my sons car is in front covered with white stuff.


----------



## Parisian Girl

^^ Love this last shot ... really cool [no pun intended] 

That park area looks wonderful...so many beautiful flowers and plants.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Yes they are really beautiful, I enjoyed the part of CSU a lot. As a matter of fact I really like Fort Collins is so clean.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colorado State College Botanical Garden in Fort Collins Colorado,


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Me at the Colorado State University bookstore in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Snowstorm in Fort Collins Colorado,


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colorado State College Botanical Garden in Fort Collins Colorado,


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mexican influence in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

First National bank in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Sunset and the beginning of nigh in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colorado State University in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Sunset on Harvest Street in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## christos-greece

Botanical Gardens in Fort Collins town looks awesome


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

They are part of the Colorado State University Agricultural program


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

CSU Student Services Theater in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Budweiser Brewery in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Budweiser Brewery in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colorado State College Botanical Garden in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Horsetooth Reservoir in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colorado State University in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colorado State University in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colorado State University in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colorado State College Botanical Garden in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colorado State College Botanical Garden and the old High School building in the background in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colorado State University in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colorado State University in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Parisian Girl

Ahh beautiful Colorado.. So much wonderful greenery...everything looks so clean and neat.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colorado is a a beautiful state, But I prefer California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colorado State University in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Botev1912

Washington is the greenest state


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

I won't argue with you, you get a lot of more rainfall than California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colorado State University in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Lory Student Centerat Colorado State University in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colorado State College Botanical Garden in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Me at Colorado State College Botanical Garden in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Student Services at Colorado State University in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colorado State College Botanical Garden in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colorado State College Botanical Garden in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colorado State University in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Gym entrance at Colorado State University in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colorado State University in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colorado State University in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colorado State University in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colorado State University Students store in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Student restaurant at Colorado State University in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Old Town Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Old Town Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A squirrel at the campus of Colorado State University in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colorado State University in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colorado State University in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Old Town Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Auditorium in Colorado State University in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colorado State University in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A squirrel at the campus of Colorado State University in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colorado State University in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Old Town Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Old Town Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Old Town Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Old Town Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Old Town Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Old Town Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Old Town Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Street outside with students homes in front of the Colorado State University in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Bus stop inside the Colorado State University in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colorado State University in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colorado State University in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## christos-greece

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Old Town Fort Collins Colorado


Very nice photo indeed kay:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

I took it with an old 35mm camera in the winter of 2005, that area of Fort Collins is very pretty


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

My son's car covered by snow in Fort Collins Colorado, this happened two years ago during the end of summer.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

My son's car covered by snow in Fort Collins Colorado, this happened two years ago during the end of summer.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado, this happened two years ago during the end of summer.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado, this happened two years ago during the end of summer.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado, this happened two years ago during the end of summer.


----------



## christos-greece

Jesus, you live in Colorado?


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

No, but my son is going to college in Fort Collins Colorado, therefore I visit him at least twice a year. I live in Southern California in Los Angeles County


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Old Town Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Old Town Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

My son's neighborhood in Fort Collins Colorado, this happened two years ago during the end of summer.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

My son's neighborhood in Fort Collins Colorado, this happened two years ago during the end of summer.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Colorado State University in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Horsetooth Reservoir in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Horsetooth Reservoir in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Horsetooth Reservoir in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Horsetooth Reservoir in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## drowningman666

that looks wonderful , there is such a lot of well preserved landscapes in both Americas


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The American West has a lot of well preserved areas, both its natural beauty and its Western days archquitecture.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Horsetooth Reservoir in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Horsetooth Reservoir in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Me at the New Belgium Brewery Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Budweiser beer is very nice for sure kay:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

It was an American icon beer, but now it is owned by a Dutch beer company, I think it is Heineken. Indeed it is the number one beer in the United States.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Budweiser Brewery in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Assurbanipal

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Assurbanipal the brewery gives four glasses of beer to taste, and believe me it tastes great especially the one that has a wine flavor.


I believe you! 
BTW, I couldn't live there, in such proximity of good beer!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

And also not to far from Fort Collins in Denver there is the Coors Brewery, and a score of little ones


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Clysdale Horses a symbol of Anhauser Beer Budweiser Brewery in Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Old Town Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Old Town Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Old Town Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Old Town Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## xiote

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Another picture of Los Angeles city taken from the plane while arriving from Salt Lake City Utah, this shot was taken with a digital camera, the other I took from the air was taken with a 35mm camera and then scanned to put in the forum.


 Wow, very 'treeless'. Amazing pic and thread all the same. Many pics of very beautiful places in the US. :cheers:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles is not a treeless region, there are lots of trees within the city, and in the mountains that surround the city. Of course in downtown LA trees had to be cut down to construct the big buildings.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Old Town Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Old Town Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Old Town Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## regjeex

:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Old Town Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Old Town Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Old Town Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Old Town Fort Collins Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Monument to the cowboy in Thermopolis Wyoming, Cowboys is the nickname of this state.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thermopolis Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thermopolis Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thermopolis Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Museum in Thermopolis Wyoming


----------



## olecramm

I'm loving it!
What a nice work!
Wyoming is so beautiful! 
My dream is to visit all American states. I have visited two already, but I'm going back to visit all of them.
Good Job!!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

You are right the United States is a beautiful country, you will find deserts, mountains, large rivers, lakes, great cities and everything you will find in the rest of the world, and this is without leaving the country.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A ranch in the Thermopolis Wyoming neighborhood


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A sheep ranch in the Thermopolis Wyoming neighborhood


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A ranch in the Thermopolis Wyoming neighborhood


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thermopolis Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Hot Springs State Park across Big Horn River in Thermopolis Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thermopolis Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Landscape outside Thermopolis Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Landscape outside Thermopolis Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Landscape outside Thermopolis Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Landscape outside Thermopolis Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Landscape outside Thermopolis Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Landscape outside Thermopolis Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mountain road through the Rocky Mountains leading to Thermopolis Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A park in Thermopolis Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown Thermopolis Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Hot Springs Park in Thermopolis Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The old Railroad Station of Thermopolis Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thermopolis Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The old Railroad Station of Thermopolis Wyoming


----------



## jbkayaker12

Small town USA I love it!!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

There are thousands of small beautiful cities throughout the United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thermopolis Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thermopolis Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Evansville Wyoming Municipal Building


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A herd of deer in Evansville Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A herd of deer in Evansville Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A herd of deer in Evansville Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Evansville Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Landscape in Evansville Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Evansville Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Evansville Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Evansville Wyoming


----------



## christos-greece

Landscapes in Wyoming are indeed very nice, amazing


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

All the states in the Rocky Mountains chains are indeed amazing


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Evansville Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Evansville Wyoming elementary school


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Evansville Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Evansville Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Evansville Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mills Wyoming Police Station and City Hall


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mills Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mills Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Bar in downtown Mills Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mills Wyoming


----------



## tonyssa

Great country! :applause:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

And very beautiful


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Purina dog food Mills Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mills Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mills Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mills Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mills Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mills Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mills Wyoming


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Kaw Dam in Covington Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Marshall School in Covington Oklahoma


----------



## Alpha_Male

Hi Jesus!

I'm just here to congratulate you on this amazing thread, I really think it shows the greatness of the United States. I have been following it since the very first page and have enjoyed all of them so far. I have a question though. I can't remember if you posted any pictures from N. Dakota or Montana. So did you? Or perhaps you haven't been there yet? I'm asking this, because these are the two states I enjoy the most, together with Washington.

Once again, great thread, I hope we will see many more pages.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

I have been to those three states a few times, I have not had a chance to upload any pictures of them yet. I promise you that eventually will get to them, I really enjoyed Custer, Wall, Mount Rushmore, and Pierre the capital of South Dakota. As to Montana Billings, Great falls, West Glacier and Helena the state capitol. As for Washington I already put some pictures of Seattle and another city that I don't remember which one it was.

The only areas I haven't visited of the United States is of the East Coast, and the areas east of the Mississippi excluding New Orleans, Florida and North Carolina.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A typical house in Covington Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Turner Falls Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Turner Falls Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Turner Falls Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Turner Falls Oklahoma


----------



## stefanguti

Beautiful nature!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Yes, indeed. And that can only be seen by visiting the rural parts of any country, in this case the United States.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A castle in the wilderness in Turner Falls Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Turner Falls Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A castle in the wilderness in Turner Falls Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Turner Falls Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Turner Falls Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Turner Falls Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Turner Falls Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Turner Falls Oklahoma


----------



## ty-aptz

Hola Jesus are you a latin guy?? xD
Amazing pictures Jesus congratulations for your pics greetings from Mexico. 
Great country so close but so far from me jeje...


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Soy Mexicano de nacimiento y Estado Unidense de adopción, solo que soy ciudadano de ambos paises con derecho a voto en las dos naciones.

¿De que parte de Méxio eres?, como y lo habia mencionado antes yo soy norteño de Sinaloa.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A castle in the wilderness in Turner Falls Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Turner Falls Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Turner Falls Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Turner Falls Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Turner Falls Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A cave in Turner Falls Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tepees in Turner Falls Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Turner Falls Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Turner Falls Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A castle in the wilderness in Turner Falls Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A castle in the wilderness in Turner Falls Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A castle in the wilderness in Turner Falls Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Turner Falls Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Turner Falls Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Leaving Turner Falls Oklahoma


----------



## wizardist

Last photo resembles some Belarus landscapes...  But the roads don't, of course


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Is a fact in the United States you can find landscapes that resemble most parts of the planet, desert, glaciers, coastal, tropical areas etc. That is why it does not surprise that you find places that look like other places in the world.

Someone from Argentina told me that there was a landscape that looked like the Pampas in Argentina.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Arriving at Turner Falls Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A castle in the wilderness in Turner Falls Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A castle in the wilderness in Turner Falls Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A castle in the wilderness in Turner Falls Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Turner Falls Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Turner Falls Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Turner Falls Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Turner Falls Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A castle in the wilderness in Turner Falls Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A castle in the wilderness in Turner Falls Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A castle in the wilderness in Turner Falls Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Roger Mills County Courthouse in Cheyenne Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cheyenne Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Driving towards Cheyenne Oklahoma


----------



## davidjiao2008

not bad


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

¿What is not bad the highway or the landscape?


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Driving towards Cheyenne Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Driving towards Cheyenne Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Driving towards Cheyenne Oklahoma


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing landscapes in this area for sure


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Most of them are very dry though


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Driving towards Cheyenne Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Last year I was in Fort Collins Colorado and a tornado hit only a few miles from where I was staying with my son, believe me it is a very weird feeling and fearful.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown after a downpour in Midwest City Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Midwest City Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown Midwest City Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown Midwest City Oklahoma


----------



## Parisian Girl

Really like that first shot at the traffic lights... the long road ahead.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Those roads are endless and boring.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Midwest City Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Christ The King Catholic Church in Midwest City Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Harkins Theaters in Downtown Midwest City Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Heritage Park Mall in Downtown Midwest City Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Rose State College in Midwest City Oklahoma


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Approaching downtown Glendale California from Pasadena view on the 134 Freeway


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Approaching downtown Glendale California from Pasadena view on the 134 Freeway


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Approaching downtown Glendale California from Los Angeles view on the 2 Freeway


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Leaving Glendale California and reaching Montrose the 2 Freeway


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Panoramic View of Glendale California, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Panoramic View of Glendale California, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Panoramic View of Glendale California, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Panoramic View of Glendale California, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## xavarreiro

very nice


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a very busy city where different nationalities blend together


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Parisian Girl

That Glendale Centre Theatre building is so nice ... very charming. Almost looks like a regular house.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a beautiflu city


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Mr.Underground




----------



## Mr.Underground




----------



## Mr.Underground




----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Mr.Underground

Mr.Underground said:


>


I forgot to say that is Milwaukee Art Museum, Milwaukee, Wisconsin designed by Santiago Calatrava in 2001.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you, that is definitely United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Casa Adobe De San Rafael in Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Casa Adobe De San Rafael in Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Casa Adobe De San Rafael in Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is really a beautiful city


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Casa Adobe De San Rafael in Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Alex Theatre Courtyard Entrance in Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

American Heritage Library and Museum in Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Armenian Church in Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Brand Park Library in Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Chevy Chase Drive in Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Brand Building in Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A bridge in Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

City Hall Courtyard in Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Deukmejian Wilderness Park in Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Parisian Girl

So many nice shots of Glendale! Very cool! :cheers:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

I have lots of them, I still have a whole bunch of Forest Lawn and Americana


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Parisian Girl

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> I have lots of them, I still have a whole bunch of *Forest Lawn* and Americana


Would love to see some of those Forest Lawn photos you mentioned!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Don't get restless, soon I will put them


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Forest Lawn Walt Disney's Grave in Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Parisian Girl

^^ Very interesting to see Walt Disney's grave. Seems like a real nice resting place. Of course, there are many stars/celebs at Forest Lawn. 



Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Don't get restless, soon I will put them


I won't, any time you have the time, of course. :cheers:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

They sure are


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Americana a section of the Glendale Mall in Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Americana at the Glendale Mall in Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A weird shot of Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles River in Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photos from Glendale city; last photo is awesome


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale Blvd. in front of Glendale Community College, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Holy Family Catholic Church in Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

St Gregory Armenian Catholic Church in Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Masonic Hall in Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Incarnation Catholic Church in Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Incarnation Catholic Church in Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Michelangelo's David in Forest Lawn Cemetery in Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Memorial Terrace in Forest Lawn Cemetery in Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Forest Lawn Cemetery in Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Very nice photos as well


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Forest Lawn Cemetery in Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Forest Lawn Cemetery in Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Forest Lawn Cemetery in Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Forest Lawn Cemetery in Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Forest Lawn Cemetery in Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Forest Lawn Cemetery in Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Forest Lawn Cemetery in Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Forest Lawn Cemetery in Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Forest Lawn Cemetery in Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Forest Lawn Cemetery in Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Forest Lawn Cemetery in Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Forest Lawn Cemetery in Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Forest Lawn Cemetery in Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## StevenW

Very pretty.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Forest Lawn Cemetery in Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you StevenW


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Forest Lawn Cemetery in Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Forest Lawn Cemetery in Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## christos-greece

Population of Glendale should be high, perhaps few thousants? It is the bigger city after L.A. and Pasadena in the area?


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

It is the fourth after Los Angeles, Pasadena and Long Beach.

The population is just over 200,000 thousand.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Forest Lawn Cemetery in Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Forest Lawn Cemetery in Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Forest Lawn Cemetery in Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Forest Lawn Cemetery in Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Forest Lawn Cemetery in Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Archer Statue in Forest Lawn Cemetery in Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mural of the Declaration of Independence at Forest Lawn Cemetery in Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Forest Lawn Cemetery in Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Forest Lawn Cemetery in Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Forest Lawn Cemetery in Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Forest Lawn Cemetery in Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Forest Lawn Cemetery in Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Photo taken in the mid 1950's of Forest Lawn Cemetery in Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## christos-greece

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Forest Lawn Cemetery in Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


Those towers behind the hill, i guess its Glendale city...


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

No, it is downtown Los Angeles, the building with a pencil shape is the tallest structure in the city


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Forest Lawn Cemetery in Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Heather Chapel at Forest Lawn Cemetery in Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Forest Lawn Cemetery in Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Forest Lawn Cemetery in Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Forest Lawn Cemetery in Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Forest Lawn Cemetery in Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Forest Lawn Cemetery in Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

New York Manager Casey Stengel Forest Lawn Cemetery in Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## christos-greece

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> No, it is downtown Los Angeles, the building with a pencil shape is the tallest structure in the city


Downtown L.A.? So the distance between Glendale and L.A. is very close, right?


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Yes, only 6 miles about 10 kilometers, that is downtown. The cities are connected they are border towns. Griffin Park in Los Angeles divides the two cities.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Forest Lawn Cemetery in Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Forest Lawn Cemetery in Glendale, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana at the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Lexington

Hey guys has anyone ever been to Glendale CA?Ive been told Its a city East of Los Angeles and South of Burbank.:banana: I 'd like to see what this city is all about.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

It is the same thing as referring to London, Paris, Rome Tokyo, Moscow, Madrid, New York, Montreal, Peking, New Dehli etc., etc., etc. Don't denigrate a city just because it has only a population of 200000.

Residents of Glendale have as much right to see their city on the web as any of the cities before mentioned.

Besides my objective in posting the pictures is to show the world the real United States, the country is not only the cities over a million people.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

It is not my fault if you haven't visited small cities in the United States or any other country in the world, don't knock what you have never seen. ¿ How many forists have been to the cities you post on this page.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

You have just shown your ignorance and intolerance


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana at the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana at the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana at the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana at the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana at the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana at the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana at the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana at the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana at the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana at the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana at the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana at the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana at the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana at the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana at the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana at the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana at the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana at the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana at the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana at the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana at the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana at the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana at the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana at the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana at the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana at the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## olecramm

Good job!
I really like visitting this thread!


----------



## Mobius57

Norfolk, VA


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana at the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Homes a block away from The Americana the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

- edit


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

- edit


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

- edit


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Americana the Glendale Mall, Glendale is a city east of Los Angeles, South of Burbank, Sunland, Montrose, La Cañada, and west of Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

State game lodge in Custer South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

State game lodge in Custer South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown Custer South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Needles peak in highway near Custer South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mountain scene near Custer South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mountain scene near Custer South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Mountain scene near Custer South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown Custer South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A bison near Custer South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Highway to Custer South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Chief Crazy Horse Memorial (model copy) near Custer South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Chief Crazy Horse Memorial near Custer South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Chief Crazy Horse Memorial near Custer South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Chief Crazy Horse Memorial near Custer South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Chief Crazy Horse Memorial near Custer South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Chief Crazy Horse Memorial near Custer South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Chief Crazy Horse Memorial near Custer South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Chief Crazy Horse Memorial near Custer South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Chief Crazy Horse Memorial near Custer South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Chief Crazy Horse Memorial near Custer South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown Custer South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tunnel near road to Custer South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tunnel near road to Custer South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tunnel near road to Custer South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tunnel near road to Custer South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tunnel near road to Custer South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Bed and Breakfast Custer South Dakota, Bed Brakfast inCuster South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown Custer South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Sylvan Lake Custer South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Custer South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Custer South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Custer South Dakota Post Office


----------



## miami305

Wow....it took me almost 4 hours to go through all your photos.....I enjoyed looking at all of them....I would have loved to see photos of Fayetteville/Ft. Bragg, NC (Where I grew up) or Raleigh/Durham, NC where I went to college (Duke University). I enjoyed Charlotte, NC pics and Mount Rushmore in South Dakota....I lived in North Dakota for a year and I was able to go down to Mount Rushmore. Was Orlando the only city you visited in Florida? I was hoping to see photos of my new home -- Miami, Florida...:banana:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

No, I also visited Miami, Tampa Bay, and Cape Kennedy. One of this days I will include pictures of those cities, it is very hard to put all the pictures of places I have visited.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Custer South Dakota


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photos from Custer, South Dakota  those rocks btw there are great


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you christos-greece


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Custer South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Custer South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Custer South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

You are right I made a typographical error.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Downtown Custer South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Custer South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Custer South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Custer South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Custer South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Custer South Dakota


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Bisons, better known as bufaloes in the United States alongside a road in Wyoming, this is a common sight in Wyoming, Colorado and the middlewestern states.


it's secure to play with bisons!? i mean, i love this animal but never saw one in front of mine...hno:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

I have never tried to touch one of them, I am very aprehensive of them


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Arriving at Custer South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Custer South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Custer South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Custer South Dakota


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> I have never tried to touch one of them, I am very aprehensive of them


jajaja salu2:cheers:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The bisons look very impressive


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Custer South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Custer South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Custer South Dakota


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Custer South Dakota


----------



## durio uno

Really stunning landscape...I missed this part of America when I was there...greetings from Malaysia...:applause:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Grand Island Nebraska


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Grand Island Nebraska


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Grand Island Nebraska


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Grand Island Nebraska


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Grand Island Nebraska


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Grand Island Nebraska


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Grand Island Nebraska


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Grand Island Nebraska


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Grand Island Nebraska


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Grand Island Nebraska


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Grand Island Nebraska


----------



## ano369ther

Merry Christmas and a happy new year.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you, same to you and your family


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Grand Island Nebraska


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Grand Island Nebraska


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Grand Island Nebraska


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Grand Island Nebraska


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Grand Island Nebraska


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Women's Club in Grand Island Nebraska


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Grand Island Nebraska


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Miami Florida


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Miami Florida


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Miami Florida


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Miami Florida


----------



## Somnifor

I really enjoy the photos that you post here, especially of the more unkown parts of the country.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you Somnifor


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Miami Florida


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Miami Florida


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Miami Florida


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Miami Florida


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Miami Florida


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Miami Florida


----------



## Mr.Johnson

Oooh god:drool:
Is it Miami Beach?


>


I want to buy an appartment there, how much it will be?)))


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

It is Miami Beach, about prices I don't know the first thing about ir, They are out of my price range.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Miami Florida


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Miami Florida


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Miami Florida


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Miami Florida


----------



## Seattlelife

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Me drinking some tasty beer at Budweiser Brewery in Fort Collins Colorado


This is a one of a kind thread Jesus! Would love to have a brew with you and discuss your travels. :cheers:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

I wish we could have a broosky someday Seattlelife, a lot of my travels where during working hours. My job included traveling to México en Central and western parts of the United States. 

In my work many times during the year had to travel across the USA to visit my customers.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Miami Florida



Little Havana














Little Havana
















Little Havana


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Miami Florida



Little Havana


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photos and thanks for them from the districts, areas of Miami :cheers:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you christos-greece


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Miami Florida











Miami Florida















Miami Florida


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Miami Florida



Art Museum South Beach















Library and Art Museum Square















Library and Art Museum, Downtown


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Miami Florida




Miami Art Museum












Dade County Courthouse













United States Courthouse


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Miami Florida




Restaurant El Cristo












American Airlines Arena 


















American Airlines Arena


----------



## christos-greece

@Jesús E. Salgado: Welcome and thank you for the updates about Miami; i like the Dade County Courthouse building in above photo


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you christos-greece


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Miami Florida



A park in the city











Bank of America tower














A mansion on islands in Biscayne Bay


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Miami Florida


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Miami Florida


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Miami Florida


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Miami Florida




Alligator park 
















Alligator park 













Art Deco buildings along Ocean Drive in Miami Beach


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Miami Florida





Atlantis Condominium














Bacardi Building














Lighthouse, photo courtesy of Carlos Molina


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Miami Florida




Brickell Financial Center















Brickell Financial Center Northside















Central Miami Beach


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Miami Florida





Skyline over the palm trees













Cocowalk
















Marina blue


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Miami Florida




Coral Way














Palmer House















Miami beach


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Miami Florida


Cruise ship at Port of Miami














Fountain in middle of a Lake














Downtown skyline


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Miami Florida


Downtown Miami















Downtown Miami



















Four Season


----------



## Animo

Dude, amazing! Brings back sweet memories of Miami! Did you took this during the winter? It's a bit scary looking near the 11th St. Station at nice tho. 

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The pictures are a collection of different visits to Miami


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Miami Florida



Downtown Miami Key Biscayne Island
















Fort Myers Beach














View towards home plate at Landshark Stadium


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Miami Florida




View towards outfield at Landshark Stadium















Boats landing docks













Skyline seen from the water


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Miami Florida




I think this was a school












Ten Museum Park















The Playground Theater


----------



## StevenW

Cool. :yes:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you StevenW


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Miami Florida




Venetian Causeway
















Everglades Hotel












Freedom Tower


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Miami Florida


Miami Skyline 



















Miami Skyline 
























Miami Skyline


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Miami Florida


Miami Skyline
















Gifford Arboretum













Highway over the marina


----------



## StevenW

Very nice. Any new pix of Ft. Lauderdale?  I used to live there. :yes:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

I am glad that you you enjoy the pictures StevenW


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Miami Florida


Miami Skyline





















Miami Skyline





















Miami Skyline


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Miami Florida


Miami Skyline
















Hotel Carlton













Hotel Colony


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Miami Florida


Local business


















Miami Skyline at night
















Miami Skyline at night


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Miami Florida



Miami Skyline 














Miami Skyline 















Miami Skyline


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Miami Florida




Beach house














Interstate 195 Miami eastbound

















Kennedy Torch of Friendship


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Miami Florida



Knight Concert Hall















Mansions on an island in Biscayne Bay
















Miami Skyline


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Miami Florida



Miami Freedom Tower

















Miami Herald building















Miami Mint at Riverfront


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Billings Montana




Billings landscape













Billings landscape















Billings landscape


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Billings Montana


Billings seen from the mountains














Downtown Billings













Billings landscape


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Billings Montana

Billings landscape












Downtown Billings














Billings landscape


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Billings Montana

Billings landscape













Billings landscape














Billings landscape


----------



## Antonio227

La tierra, dulce, quieta y deleitosa, similar a sí produce al habitante.

Torcuato Tasso, _Gerusalemme liberata_, I, 1575
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

There is a lot of calm in your pictures, Jesús.

How old are you? If it is not an indiscretion to ask, of course...


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Calculale Che, ya paso de los 50 y estoy jubilado.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Billings Montana


Mormon temple at the foot of the mountain















Indian reservation at the beginning of the last century













Library at downtown Billings


----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos of Billings


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you Chadoh25


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Billings Montana

Clock on Montana State University building in Billings














Downtown Billings

















Panoramic view of Billings


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Billings Montana

Montana State University













Montana State University















Montana State University


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Billings Montana

Montana State University












Montana State University












Downtown Billings


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Billings Montana



Downtown Billings













Billings outskirts














Billings suburban area


----------



## christos-greece

I really like that town Billings, looks awesome and very nice


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

It is a very tranquil and peaceful town


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Billings Montana


Billings seen from the mountains











Billings seen from the mountains












Billings seen from the mountains


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Billings Montana


Billings seen from the mountains












Billings seen from the mountains













Billings seen from the mountains


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Billings Montana


Billings landscape













Billings landscape














Billings seen from the mountains


----------



## Nexis

Wow nice pictures of Montana.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you Nexis


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Billings Montana


Billings seen from the mountains













Billings seen from the mountains














Billings seen from the mountains


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Billings Montana


Billings seen from the mountains












Billings seen from the mountains













Downtown Billings at night


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Billings Montana


Panoramic view of Billings 












Cattle grazing
















House at the foot of the hills


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Billings Montana


Building in the Billings hills













Barn oustide Billings















Downtown Billings


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Billings Montana





Downtown Billings













Downtown Billings













Downtown Billings


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Billings Montana





Downtown Billings at night















Downtown Billings













Downtown Billings


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Billings Montana





Downtown Billings













Arriving at Billings














Arriving at Billings


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Billings Montana





Downtown Billings




















Downtown Billings


















Downtown Billings


----------



## Zitterd02

Great pics Jesús!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you Zitterd02


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Billings Montana





Downtown Billings




















Downtown Billings


















Downtown Billings


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Billings Montana





Downtown Billings















Downtown Billings
















Downtown Billings


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Billings Montana





Downtown Billings















Downtown Billings

















Downtown Billings


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Billings Montana





Downtown Billings














Downtown Billings















Downtown Billings


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Billings Montana





Downtown Billings














Downtown Billings

















Downtown Billings


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Billings Montana

Billings 1904










North Side High School in 1905










Armstrong Spring Creek January


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Billings Montana



Beartooth Mountain in Billings













Colt in ranch in Billings

















Park after a snowstorm


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Billings Montana


Downtown Billing











Downtown Billing










Downtown Billing


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Billings Montana


Melstone Ranch 
















Ranch in Billings














Sunset in Billings


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Billings Montana


Yellowstone River Carters Bridge










Arriving at Billings













Arriving at Billings


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Billings Montana


Babcock Theatre in Billings













Babcock Theatre in Billings













Clinic Miles City


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Billings Montana



Montana State University 












Montana State University 














Western Heritage Center


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Billings Montana


First Interstate Bank of Billings












Armstrong Spring Creek











Boise seen from the mountains


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Billings Montana



Monument to the cowboy

















Mormon Temple














Pioneer School


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Billings Montana


Downtown Billing 











Downtown Billing 












Carpet Business in Billings


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Billings Montana


Downtown Billings










Downtown Billings











Downtown Billings


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Billings Montana



Arriving at Billings













Billings 1912












Billings Montana Interstate 90 eastbound


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Billings Montana



Billings Mormon Temple












Billings Radio and TV Station














Billings Radio and TV Station


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Billings Montana


KNRS Clear TV Channel












Montana Centennial Cattle Drive Monument












Television and radio station


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Billings Montana

Industrial section near Downtown Billings 












Panoramic view of Downtown Billings 












Downtown Billings


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Billings Montana



Billings Skyline













Billings Skyline












Billings Skyline


----------



## kalibob32

i always remember the first time i drove into billings coming down montana 3 - i was really surprised!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

¿What kind of surprise was it?


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Billings Montana

Downtown Billings










Downtown Billings











Rural Country ride


----------



## christos-greece

Billings town/city in Montana looks interesting and very nice. About population how big it is?


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

It is a very nice city, and the population is about 90.000


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Billings Montana

Rimrocks Billings Montana











Rimrocks Billings Montana













River in Billings


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Billings Montana

Rural Billings












Rural Billings











Rural Billings


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Billings Montana

Rural home in Whispering Pines












Scenery in Billings











Pony ranch


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Billings Montana


Downtown Traffic in Billings











Downtown Teamsters Local 190












Billings Skyline


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Eugene Oregon


Hayward Field Oregon University











Mac Court Oregon University













Mac Court Oregon University


----------



## madridhere

Great pictures, thanks!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

De nada Madridhere


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Eugene Oregon


Beta Theta Pi Fraternity House Oregon University











Oregon University











Oregon University


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Eugene Oregon



Oregon University












Oregon University














Oregon University


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Eugene Oregon


Oregon Unversity Knight Library West












Oregon University Lillis Back











Memorial Quad South Oregon University


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Eugene Oregon


Memorial Quad South











Mac Court Oregon University











Mac Court Oregon University


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Eugene Oregon



Oregon University Statue of pioneer mother














Oregon University Johnson Hall













Oregon University


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Eugene Oregon



Oregon University











Oregon University












United States Post Office


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Eugene Oregon



1923 Eugene














Pine trees













Autzen Stadium Oregon University


----------



## Candleshoe

Hmmm... I just discovered this thread after searching for "grand island nebraska". Surprise surprise! Of the photos shown a dozen or so pages back, I'd say that about a quarter of them are NOT of GI Nebraska... we don't have any oceans and the Missouri river is 150 miles away. Of the remaining shots, roughly 2/3rds were taken by me and are found on my flickr page. 
I didn't want to wander through scores of pages to see if the poster mentioned that these weren't his photographs, but I will assume that he did post a disclaimer and link to the original photos somewhere along the way???


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

There is a credit to the author in one of the pages


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Eugene Oregon


Downtown 













Downtown


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Eugene Oregon

Alpaca Farm 










Downtown











Downtown


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Eugene Oregon

Downtown











Downtown











Downtown


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Eugene Oregon



Downtown











Downtown










Downtown


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Eugene Oregon

Ax Billy Department Store













Landscape












Basalt hill


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Eugene Oregon




Downtown











Downtown















Downtown


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Eugene Oregon




Downtown











Downtown













Downtown


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Eugene Oregon




Downtown












Downtown












Downtown


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Eugene Oregon




Downtown












Downtown












Downtown


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Eugene Oregon




Downtown












Downtown













Downtown


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Eugene Oregon



Blue River Inn 1954










Cloudy day










Cloudy day


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Eugene Oregon


Coast Starlight Eugene














Dahlias field












Deady Hall West


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Eugene Oregon

Downtown Library










Downtown











Downtown


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Eugene Oregon

Downtown 










Downtown 











Downtown


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Eugene Oregon


Downtown













Downtown












Downtown


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Eugene Oregon


Landscape 











Landscape 












School building


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Eugene Oregon


Landscape 











Landscape 











Landscape


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Eugene Oregon


Downtown











Downtown











Oregon University


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Eugene Oregon

Landscape 











Landscape 











Landscape


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Eugene Oregon


Downtown 1917











Landscape 












Landscape


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Eugene Oregon



Landscape 












Landscape












Landscape


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Eugene Oregon



Winery











Winery













Landscape


----------



## Chadoh25

Nice photos!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you Chadoh25


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Eugene Oregon


Downtown












Downtown














Downtown


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Eugene Oregon


Downtown












Downtown














Downtown


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Eugene Oregon


Eugene Airport 











Eugene Airport 












Eugene Airport


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Eugene Oregon


Downtown













Downtown













Downtown


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

It is so big and diverse as you say icracked


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Saint George Utah


Building on Sunland Drive
















Federal Building














Bells of Saint George Catholic Church


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Saint George Utah



Country Ranch













Dixie State College of Utah












Dixie State College of Utah


----------



## greenice

america is beautiful..


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Is not only beautiful is a great country, with a little bit of everything for everybody.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Saint George Utah




Arriving at city











Arriving at city












Arriving at city


----------



## jbkayaker12

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Arriving at city


This is Valley of Fire in Las Vegas and not in Utah.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

It is very similar


----------



## Antonio227

Beautiful photographies as always, Jesús.

How is life treating you?


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Saint George Utah




Business building













Business building












Deserted building


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fortunately real well, thank you
Por fortuna la vida me trata muy bien, gracias


----------



## Antonio227

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Fortunately real well, thank you
> Por fortuna la vida me trata muy bien, gracias


Glad to hear that.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Once more thank you Antonio227


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Saint George Utah

Downtown











Downtown











Downtown


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Saint George Utah


Driving towards Saint George













Driving towards Saint George













Driving towards Saint George


----------



## christos-greece

Utah and the town of St. George photos are very nice kay:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

They are pretty, but most of the state is very arid


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Saint George Utah




Airport














Entering Saint George













Federal Building


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Saint George Utah



Fountain in downtown
















Jane Lorimer Smith home















Kolob Canyon, Northwest Zion National Park


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Saint George Utah



Landscape














Landscape














Landscape


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Saint George Utah



Virgin River Gorge











Virgin River Gorge












Walmart


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Saint George Utah



Walmart











Alameda California


Signature Center










Streetcar passing near a bridge








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Alameda California

A San Francisco Bay Bridge 










Alameda c beach in the San Francisco Bay











Fishing boats in the Bay


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Alameda California


Marshland















Marshland












Marina


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Nice view of the skyline of San Francisco from that beautiful beach.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

It is a nice city


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Alameda California


Tunnel












Cattle outside the city












Airplane carrier stationed in Alameda


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Alameda California




Small family businesses












Homes on the foothills










Homes on the foothills


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Alameda California

Suburbia in Alameda











A park in Alameda












Shipping docks


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Alameda California


A 1800's building












A 1950's building


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Alameda California




A home dating to the 1800's













A mighty Carrier















A modest apartment


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Alameda California


A patched up building












Airplane Carrier at the docks













Alameda Beach with San Francisco View in the background


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Alameda California


A building in Alameda












Alameda Blvd












Alameda City Hall, Alameda Police Department in the background


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Alameda California


Alameda County Courthouse














Alameda County Courthouse












Alameda Croll Building


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Alameda California



Alameda Library on Oak Street,











Alameda marina at sunset













Alameda marina


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Alameda California


Alameda metro













Alameda pier building













A Chapel


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Alameda California




Alameda Theater














Alameda Theater












All Saints Catholic Church


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Alameda California



An old home













Barracks overall














Bay building


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Alameda California



Bridge the Gap Passing through Alameda High Street Bridge












Building dating to the 1800's













Burlington Coat Factory


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Alameda California

Castro Valley













Construction area next to the Alameda Theater















Alameda County Courthouse


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Alameda California


Pomona Building












San Mateo Bridge













San Mateo Bridge


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Alameda California


San Mateo-Hayward Bridge












San Francisco seen from Alameda










Seaplane Lagoon


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Alameda California

Shipping Docks











Small Marina and a San Francisco Skyline at the back












Saint Barnabas Church


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Alameda California


Suburbian traffic











Sundown










Sushie Smoothie


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Alameda California


Taco restaurant













The bay












The O' Club


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Alameda California



The sad reality of the new cities, property damaged by taggers













Townhome













Townhomes


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Alameda California

Train station












Turn of last century building













Tyrrell Elementary School


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Alameda California


USA Navy yard













USCGC Morgenthau Golden Gate













Warehouse by the bay


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Alameda California


Water Channel by Otis Drive











Waterbreak










Willow St Lagoon


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice houses, buildings Alameda has


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

It is a nice city christos-greece


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Alameda California


A house dating back to the 1870's













Webster Street at the corner of Atlantic Avenue












Webster Street from the corner of Taylor avenue


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Diego California

Immaculate Church in Old Town 










Printing Office in Old Town










Old Town


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Do you know the population of this city?


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The population of San Diego is about 1,400,000 christos-greece


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Diego California


Oldtown













Oldtown












Oldtown


----------



## juliaroberts

i like it very much 1


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Diego California


Oldtown













Oldtown












Oldtown


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Diego California


Old Town










Aerial View NSAD










America Plaza Trolley Station


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Diego California

Downtown 












Downtown













Downtown


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Diego California

Downtown












Downtown













Downtown


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Diego California

Downtown












Downtown













Downtown


----------



## Lucky_star

Oh san diego i Like= nice city! Nicer down town than La in San diego!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

It is cleaner and smaller than Los Angeles


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Diego California

Downtown












Downtown













Downtown


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Diego California

Downtown












Downtown













Downtown


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Diego California

Downtown












Downtown













Downtown


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Diego California

Downtown












Downtown













Downtown


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Diego California

Downtown










Downtown













Downtown


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Diego California


Gaslamp Quarter District











Gaslamp Quarter District













Gaslamp Quarter District


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Diego California

Harbor











House of Hospitality Balboa Park










Balboa Park


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Diego California


Horton Plaza










Horton Plaza












Horton Plaza


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Diego California


Mormon Church












Jacobs School of Engineering UCSD












Journey to Atlantis


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Diego California


Mormon Battalion Memorial











Koll Center










Landscape


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Diego California

San Diego State Historic Park










Living Learning Center Olmeca










Love library entrance SDSU


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Diego California

Marina











Marina











Marina


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Diego California

Mission San Diego de Alcala











Mission San Diego de Alcala











Mission San Diego de Alcala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Diego California

Mission San Diego de Alcala











Mission San Diego de Alcala











Mission San Diego de Alcala


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Diego California

Model of San Diego










Monumernt to the end of WWII










A weird sundown


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Diego California


Mormon Church










Old Town San Diego










Muir College UCSD


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Diego California


Museum Of Man










National Bank Sculpture










Near Downtown San Diego


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Diego California

Newschool of Architecture










Northpark












Northpark


----------



## urbanclothing484

i like usa


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

It has a little for everyone's taste


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Diego California


Nuclear submarines at port










Old Globe Theatre in Balboa Park










Old Globe Theatre in Balboa Park


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Diego California

Petco Park










Petco Park












Petco Park


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Diego California

Yuma Building Downtown 










Petco Park










Price Center UCSD


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Diego California


Qualcomm Stadium, home of the San Diego Chargers










Qualcomm headquarters












Reuben Fleet Science Center in Balboa Park


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Diego California


San Diego Amtrak Station










San Diego Amtrak Station










San Diego Bay


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Diego California

San Diego Mission











San Diego County Administration building










San Diego Bay


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Diego California

San Diego Fair 1916 Laguna Flores










San Diego Gaslamp Quarter entrance










San Diego Green Line SDSU


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Diego California

San Diego Marriott










San Diego panoramic skyline at night 










San Diego skyline from deck of USS Midway at night


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Diego California


Downtown building












San Diego Supercomputer Center UCSD










San Diego Mission in 1979


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Diego California

San Diego Harbor and skyline










Santa Fe Station










Santa Fe passenger terminal in 1905


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Diego California

Sea World











Sea World













Sea World


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown San Diego is just great, very nice


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

It is a pretty and clean city


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Diego California

Sea World












Sea World













Sea World


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Diego California


Skyline











Skyline











Skyline


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

Budweiser Brewery










Budweiser Brewery












The Clysdale horses of the Budweiser Brewery


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

Budweiser Brewery










Budweiser Brewery












The Clysdale horses of the Budweiser Brewery


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

Budweiser Brewery










The Clysdale horses of the Budweiser Brewery












The Clysdale horses of the Budweiser Brewery


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

Budweiser Brewery










The dog used in commertials of the Budweiser Brewery










Hops used in the making of beer at the Budweiser Brewery


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

Budweiser Brewery










Budweiser Brewery










Budweiser Brewery










Budweiser Brewery










Budweiser Brewery










Budweiser Brewery


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

Budweiser Brewery










Budweiser Brewery










Budweiser Brewery










Budweiser Brewery










Budweiser Brewery










Budweiser Brewery


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

Budweiser Brewery










Budweiser Brewery










Budweiser Brewery










Budweiser Brewery


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

Suburbia en Fort Collins










Suburbia en Fort Collins










Suburbia en Fort Collins










Suburbia en Fort Collins










Suburbia en Fort Collins


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

Suburbia en Fort Collins










Suburbia en Fort Collins










Suburbia en Fort Collins










Suburbia en Fort Collins











Suburbia en Fort Collins


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

Suburbia en Fort Collins










Suburbia en Fort Collins










Suburbia en Fort Collins










Suburbia en Fort Collins










Suburbia en Fort Collins


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

Suburbia en Fort Collins










Suburbia en Fort Collins










Suburbia en Fort Collins










Suburbia en Fort Collins










Suburbia en Fort Collins


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

Helping my son move back to California from Colorado last November 2009

Suburbia en Fort Collins










Suburbia en Fort Collins










Suburbia en Fort Collins










Suburbia en Fort Collins










Suburbia en Fort Collins


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

Helping my son move back to California from Colorado last November 2009

Suburbia en Fort Collins










Suburbia en Fort Collins










Suburbia en Fort Collins











Suburbia en Fort Collins










Suburbia en Fort Collins











Suburbia en Fort Collins










Suburbia en Fort Collins


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photos once again from Fort Collins, Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins











Old Town Fort Collins


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins











Old Town Fort Collins


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins











Old Town Fort Collins


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins











Old Town Fort Collins


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins











Old Town Fort Collins


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins










Old Town Fort Collins


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

1875 Fort Collins










1908 Poudre Valley Bank










Avery House Fort Collins










Cattle crossing the road













Llama farm


----------



## christos-greece

Great and very nice photos once again from Fort Collins


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

Bank in Fort Collins










Homes dating back to the 1880s 










Homes dating back to the 1880s


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

Walmarts











Walgreens












Walgreens










Walgreens










Rainbow after a rainstorm


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

Small river










Small river 










Avenue in Fort Collins










Business in Fort Collins










Carnival in Fort Collins


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

An old house near Colorado State University










Circuit City before going bankrupt










Clysdale Park










Mini mall










Mini mall










Mini mall


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

Colorado State University










Colorado State University










Colorado State University


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

Colorado State University










Colorado State University










Colorado State University










Colorado State University










Colorado State University


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

Colorado State University










Colorado State University










Colorado State University










Colorado State University










Colorado State University










My son and I at Colorado State University












Colorado State University


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

Deer crossing the road










Driving to Fort Collins from Denver



















Driving in Old Town Fort Collins










Driving out of Fort Collins towards Denver










Entrance to a private residential area


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

Landscape 










Landscape 










Landscape 










Landscape 










Landscape


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

Landscape










Landscape










Landscape










Landscape










Landscape


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

Landscape










Landscape










Landscape










Landscape










Landscape


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

Landscape










Landscape










Landscape










Landscape










Landscape


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

Landscape










Landscape










Landscape










Landscape










Landscape


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

Churches in Fort Collins










Churches in Fort Collins










Churches in Fort Collins










Churches in Fort Collins










Churches in Fort Collins










Churches in Fort Collins


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

Fort Collins Museum










Fort Collins Museum










Fort Collins Museum










Fort Collins Museum










Fort Collins Museum










Fort Collins Museum


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

Fort Collins Mall










Fort Collins Mall










Fort Collins Mall










Fort Collins Mall










Fort Collins Mall










Fort Collins Mall


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

Typical Fort Collins homes, looking at the neighborhood 










Typical Fort Collins homes, my son lived here for a while while attending Colorado State University










Typical Fort Collins homes










Typical Fort Collins homes, my son lived here for a while while attending Colorado State University










Typical Fort Collins homes, looking the neighborhood from my room










Typical Fort Collins homes 










Typical Fort Collins homes


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

Pioneer era home in Fort Collins 










Pioneer era home in Fort Collins 










The beginning of a snowstorm in Fort Collins 










The beginning of a snowstorm in Fort Collins 










The beginning of a snowstorm in Fort Collins 











Two days after the snowstorm in Fort Collins











Two days after the snowstorm in Fort Collins


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

Fort Collins Firehouse










Gas Station










Historic Building










Historic Building










Old Museum building










Sculpture of a reading boy










The Historic Harmony Mill


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

Jefferson Station










Justice Center - Fort Collins










Larimer County Justice Center, Fort Collins










Larimer Court House










School campus in Fort Collins










Street car










Sunset Fort Collins


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

Lake at Fort Collins










Loveland Lake










Parque de la ciudad cerca de universidad











Parque de la ciudad












Dam built by beavers










Sunset on Harvest Street 










The original Fort Collins


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

Fort Collins Avenue










Mountain Ridge farms










Poudre River 










Poudre River 










Poudre River 










Poudre River 










Poudre River 










Ranch in Fort Collins


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

Nightime at Fort Collins










Building at the Colorado State University










Playground at a townhouse area










Street in Old Town Fort Collins










Fort Collins Settlers Homes










Old Town around Christmas










One of the main entrances to Fort Collins from Denver to Wyoming










Rodeo en Greeley


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

Fort Colins Museum










Harmony building Fort Collins










Northern Hotel 










Northern Hotel 










Old Town










Old Town










Old Town


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

First National Bank










Fort Fun










Heritage Park Apartments










Hewlett-Packard, Fort Collins










Key Bank Fort Collins










New condominiums










Train crossing Fort Collins


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

Fort Collins Library










Harmony Library Fort Collins



















New Belgium Brewery










New Store Front










Safeway Store during the beginning of a snowstorm










Sandford's Crab and Pub


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fort Collins Colorado

Old Town Wine Spirits










Old Town College Street










Old Town










Old Town










Texas Steak House










Residential area










Trial Grounds


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing and very nice new photos once again, as usually... :cheers:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Lake Avenue District










Metro Station in Pasadena










Pasadena City Hall










San Gabriel Mountains after a snowstorm










Old Town Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California


Lake Avenue District










Pasadena Mall










Old Town










Old Town










Apartments in Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Apartment Units










Small businesses










Doña Rosa Mexican Restaurant










Sizzler Restaurant










International House of Pancakes Restaurant


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

A Protected residential area










Old Town 










Phoenix University










Entering Financial District










City Hall seen from







Pasadena Mall


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Wedding clothing store










Palm trees in a residential area, this is typical of Southern California










Fast food restaurant in a mall










The old and the new, a tall new building and an older construction










A mall


----------



## triodegradable

Muy cargadito el post , pero california es hermosa ! esas lomadas son lo mas para picar con el auto y tirarse con el skate cuesta abajo !


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pues asi es, en Estados Unidos al igual que en todos los paises existen zonas que sobresalen en belleza a otros de sus mismas regiones. Y tambien existen otras que no son tan bonitas, yo trato de mostrar ambas. El objetivo de mi foro es el mostrar al coloso del norte tal y como es, no escogiendo solo las areas mas desarolladas.

Saludos desde el sur de California

In the United States as it is in other countries there are areas that standout over others in beauty, even within their own confines. And there exists areas not as pretty, the object of my forum is to show both parts of this great nation, I try to show the United States no only showing the more developed areas, but show everything


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Old Town










Building of the local newspaper Star News










Residential areea near San Marino










Old Town










Building on Colorado Boulevard


----------



## christos-greece

New place, very nice photos; Pasadena looks great


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you is real clean and beautiful city of 150,000 people, and I live only minutes away from this city in the City of South Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Rest Home for Senior Citizens










Apartment Complex










Church on Colorado Boulevard










Rest Home for Senior Citizens











Office building in Colorado Boulevard


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Rest Home for Senior Citizens










Colorado Boulevard










The Exchange Block Business










Colorado Boulevard










Church in Downtown Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

ProBizBank










Old building in Old Town










Laboratory of the Biological Sciences










Palm tree in a mall










Boston Market


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Apartment Complex










Apartments under construction










Top of an office building on the Financial District










Stationery Store and a multiple theater










Mansion near the City of San Marino


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Church in Pasadena










Appliance and Plumbing Store










Office building in Financial District










134 Freeway junction with the 210 Freeway arriving in Pasadena from Glendale, San Gabriel Mountains on the left side










Sizzler Restaurant


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Pasadena seen from the Department of Water and Power










Apartment Units










Office Building in the Financial District










Old Town










Royal Inn Motel


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

A typical home in Pasadena










Church of the Science Reading Room










Cruising on Colorado Boulevard










Vandervort Building










Downtown Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Colorado Boulevard










Old Hotel in Pasadena










Pasadena Inn










Restaurant in Pasadena










Home in Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Apartment Complex










Old Town










Old Town










Williams Sonoma Building










Church near downtown


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Restaurant on Arroyo Parkway










Residential area street










Houston Apartment Units 










Entrance to the 134 Freeway in Colorado Boulevard










An old firehouse in Pasadena, now a residence


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Office building in Financial District










New apartments near a Metro station











New apartments near a Metro station










Apartment Units










Office building on Del Mar Avenue


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Rising Sun Company










Cheese Factory Restaurant










Irving Merker Doctor's Clinic










San Gabriel Mountains seen from Lake Avenue and the 210 Freeway below










Financial District building


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Entrance to a business parking










Church in Pasadena










Apartment Complex in Arroyo Parkway










An alley in Old Town










Corner of a school on Molino road and Del Mar Avenue


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Apartment Units










Lake Boulevard










Old Town










Bally Total Fitness










An residence dating to the 1890's


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Old Town Restaurant










Patagonia in Old Town










Children Center










Starbucks downtown










Old Town


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Altadena exit on 210 Freeway 










America Trust Company on Colorado










Apartments in Arroyo Parkway










Appliances and Plumbing store










Arroyo Parkway


----------



## christos-greece

^^ For once again very nice photos from U.S.A. :cheers:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you christos-greece


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

The New Year's Rose Parade










The New Year's Rose Parade










The New Year's Rose Parade










The New Year's Rose Parade










The New Year's Rose Parade


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

The New Year's Rose Parade










The New Year's Rose Parade










The New Year's Rose Parade










The New Year's Rose Parade










The New Year's Rose Parade


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

The New Year's Rose Parade










The New Year's Rose Parade










The New Year's Rose Parade










The New Year's Rose Parade










The New Year's Rose Parade


----------



## Antonio227

Beautiful Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena is not only beautiful, it is a clean city. I live only 10 minutes south from the location of the universally known New Year's Parade, even though I live in another city south of it named South Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

The New Year's Rose Parade










The New Year's Rose Parade










The New Year's Rose Parade










The New Year's Rose Parade










The New Year's Rose Parade


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

The New Year's Rose Parade










The New Year's Rose Parade










The New Year's Rose Parade










The New Year's Rose Parade










The New Year's Rose Parade


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

The New Year's Rose Parade










The New Year's Rose Parade










The New Year's Rose Parade










The New Year's Rose Parade










Tournament of the Roses main office


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California


Tournament of the Roses main office










Blair High School










An alley in Old Town










Cameron Seafood Restaurant on Colorado










Car Wash with Huntington Memorial Hospital on the background


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Castle Green Hotel in Pasadena 










Castle Green Hotel in Pasadena 










Castle Green Hotel in Pasadena 










Castle Green Hotel in Pasadena 










Castle Green Hotel in Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Castle Green Hotel in Pasadena










Castle Green Hotel in Pasadena










Castle Green Hotel in Pasadena










Castle Green Hotel in Pasadena










Castle Green Hotel in Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Castle Green Hotel in Pasadena










Castle Green Hotel in Pasadena










Castle Green Hotel in Pasadena










Castle Green Hotel in Pasadena










Castle Green Hotel in Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Castle Green Hotel in Pasadena










Castle Green Hotel in Pasadena










Castle Green Hotel in Pasadena










Castle Green Hotel in Pasadena










Castle Green Hotel in Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Castle Green Hotel in Pasadena










Castle Green Hotel in Pasadena










Castle Green Hotel in Pasadena










Castle Green Hotel in Pasadena










Castle Green Hotel in Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Castle Green Hotel in Pasadena










Castle Green Hotel in Pasadena










Castle Green Hotel in Pasadena










Christmas decorations on Lake 










Christmas decorations on Lake


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Best Western Motel in Colorado Boulevard










Celestino's










Cheese Factory Restaurant










Church on Los Robles Road










Church on the entrance to the 210 Freeway on Lake Boulevard


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Academy Theaters










Victoria Secret










Avon










Bank of America and Chase Bank 










Bank of America


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Norton Museum in Pasadena piture taken in 1968










Norton Museum in Pasadena piture taken in 1968










Norton Museum in Pasadena piture taken in 1968










Norton Museum in Pasadena piture taken in 1968










Norton Museum in Pasadena piture taken in 1968


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Norton Museum in Pasadena picture taken in 1968










Norton Museum in Pasadena picture taken in 2004










Norton Museum in Pasadena picture taken in 2004











Norton Museum in Pasadena picture taken in 2004











Norton Museum in Pasadena picture taken in 2004


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Norton Museum in Pasadena picture taken in 1968










Norton Museum in Pasadena picture taken in 2004










Norton Museum in Pasadena










Cameron Restaurant










Cameron Restaurant


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

City Hall










City Hall










City Hall










City Hall










City Hall


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

City Hall










City Hall










City Hall










City Hall











City Hall


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

City Hall










City Hall










City Hall










City Hall











City Hall


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

City Hall










City Hall










City Hall










City Hall











City Hall


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

City Hall










City Hall










City Hall










City Hall











City Hall


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

City Hall










City Hall










City Hall










City Hall











City Hall


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

City Hall










City Hall










City Hall










City Hall











City Hall


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

City Hall










City Hall










Driving to Eagle Rock from Pasadena on the 134 Freeway










Lukens Estate










Lukens Estate


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Jet Propulsion Laboratory










Jet Propulsion Laboratory










Jet Propulsion Laboratory










Jet Propulsion Laboratory










Jet Propulsion Laboratory


----------



## madridhere

An incredible thread of an incredible country!!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Jet Propulsion Laboratory










Jet Propulsion Laboratory










Jet Propulsion Laboratory










Jet Propulsion Laboratory










Jet Propulsion Laboratory


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Jet Propulsion Laboratory










Jet Propulsion Laboratory










Jet Propulsion Laboratory










Jet Propulsion Laboratory










Jet Propulsion Laboratory


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Jet Propulsion Laboratory










Jet Propulsion Laboratory










Jet Propulsion Laboratory










Jet Propulsion Laboratory












Jet Propulsion Laboratory


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California


Jet Propulsion Laboratory










Jet Propulsion Laboratory










Jet Propulsion Laboratory










Jet Propulsion Laboratory












Jet Propulsion Laboratory


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Cal Tech Laboratories of the Biological Sciences










Conrad's Restaurant










Conrad's Restaurant










Pasadena City Hall










Ritz Hotel


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Mount Wilson in the San Gabriel Mountains










Mount Wilson in the San Gabriel Mountains










Mount Wilson in the San Gabriel Mountains










Mount Wilson in the San Gabriel Mountains










Mount Wilson in the San Gabriel Mountains


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Mount Wilson in the San Gabriel Mountains










Mount Wilson in the San Gabriel Mountains










Mount Wilson in the San Gabriel Mountains










Mount Wilson in the San Gabriel Mountains










Mount Wilson in the San Gabriel Mountains


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Devil's Gate Dam










Devil's Gate Dam










Devil's Gate Dam










Devil's Gate Dam










Devil's Gate Dam


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Devil's Gate Dam










Devil's Gate Dam










Devil's Gate Dam










Devil's Gate Dam










Cheesecake Factory Restaurant


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Apartment complex on Green Avenue










Chase Bank










Driving on Lake Avenue










Driving on Lake Avenue










Metroline


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Medical Building 










Medical Building 











Medical Building 











Medical Building 











Medical Building


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Medical Building










Medical Building











Medical Building











Medical Building











Medical Building


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Medical Building










Medical Building











Medical Building











Medical Building











Medical Building


----------



## ExcellentALWAYS

This thread is fantastic!!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Medical Building










Medical Building











Medical Building











Medical Building











Medical Building


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Medical Building










Medical Building











Medical Building











Medical Building










Unfinished 710 Freeway


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Apartment building on Los Robles Avenue










Brown Memorial AME Church










Burlington Arcade










United Artist's Theater










United Church


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Pasadena City College










Pasadena City College










Pasadena City College










Pasadena City College










Pasadena City College


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Pasadena City College










Pasadena City College










Pasadena City College










Pasadena City College










Pasadena City College


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Pasadena City College










Pasadena City College










Pasadena City College










Pasadena City College










Pasadena City College


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Pasadena City College










Pasadena City College










Pasadena City College










Pasadena City College










Pasadena City College


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Pasadena City College










Pasadena City College










Pasadena City College










Pasadena City College










Pasadena City College


----------



## aster4000

I like the nice downtown.
Will there be a rose parade this year?


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Yes, rain or shine there will be a Rose Parade. And I think this year is going to be a wet one, I live only 13 minutes away from the route of the parade.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Pasadena City College










Pasadena City College










Pasadena City College










Pasadena City College










Pasadena City College


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Pasadena City College










Pasadena City College










Pasadena City College










Pasadena City College










Pasadena City College


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Pasadena City College










Pasadena City College










Pasadena City College










Pasadena City College










Pasadena City College


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Pasadena City College










Pasadena City College










Pasadena City College










Pasadena City College










Pasadena City College


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Pasadena City College










Pasadena City College










Pasadena City College










Pasadena City College










Pasadena City College


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Pasadena City College










Pasadena City College










Pasadena City College










University of Phoenix seen from the 210 Freeway










University of Phoenix seen from the 210 Freeway


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Pasadena Playhouse










Pasadena Playhouse 










Pasadena Playhouse 










Pasadena Playhouse 










Pasadena Playhouse


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Pasadena Playhouse










Pasadena Playhouse










Pasadena Playhouse










Pasadena Playhouse










Pasadena Playhouse


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Pasadena Playhouse










Pasadena Playhouse









Pasadena Playhouse










Pasadena Playhouse










Pasadena Playhouse


----------



## stevensp

Hi

I really love this thread and I've never been in the USA before (which should change soon)

but why do I never see pictures of for example Wyoming? Montana? Idaho?

Are those states really not interesting or?  
I have no clue


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

I did put some pictures of those states, when I upload pictures of cities I try not to put locations of the same state back to back. Whenever I use all my pictures of Pasadena California I am going to put shots of one of those states.

Thank you for your nice words, Have Happy and Prosperous 2011


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Bush Gardens was located in this site in 1910 Fair Oaks Boulevard










Bush Gardens was located in this site in 1910 Fair Oaks Boulevard










Bush Gardens was located in this site in 1910 Fair Oaks Boulevard










Bush Gardens was located in this site in 1910 Fair Oaks Boulevard










Adena Street Victorian Mansion


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Rose Bowl










Rose Bowl










Rose Bowl










Rose Bowl










Rose Parade and Bowl main offices


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Rose Bowl










Rose Bowl










Rose Bowl










Rose Bowl










Rose Parade


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Rose Bowl










Rose Bowl










Rose Bowl










Rose Bowl










Rose Parade


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Rose Bowl










Rose Bowl










Old Town 










Old Town 










Old Town


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Financial District










Financial District










Financial District










Financial District










Financial District


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Public transportation in Pasadena










Public transportation in Pasadena










Public transportation in Pasadena











Public transportation in Pasadena











Public transportation in Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Public transportation in Pasadena










Public transportation in Pasadena










Public transportation in Pasadena











Public transportation in Pasadena











Public transportation in Pasadena


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing and very nice photos & views from Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Public transportation in Pasadena










Public transportation in Pasadena










Public transportation in Pasadena











Public transportation in Pasadena











Public transportation in Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Public transportation in Pasadena










Public transportation in Pasadena










Public transportation in Pasadena











Public transportation in Pasadena











Public transportation in Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Corner of Green and Marengo










Department of Water and Power










Department of Water and Power










Department of Water and Power










Department of Water and Power










Department of Water and Power


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Department of Water an Power










Department of Water an Power










Department of Water an Power










Department of Water an Power










Department of Water an Power


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Department of Water an Power










Department of Water an Power










Department of Water an Power










Department of Water an Power










Department of Water an Power


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Department of Water an Power










Department of Water an Power










Department of Water an Power










Department of Water an Power










Department of Water an Power


----------



## capricorn2000

this is one extensive coverage of Pasadena.
Hi Jesus..were you around and took some photos during the Tournament of Roses?
This is one great event of the city and usually held during the first week of January.
BTW I've noticed your long absence and I thought something not good happened to you.
Then you said somewhere you're out of the country and that's nice to hear.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Capricorn2000, one reason I have so many pictures of Pasadena is that I live 8 minutes away from the city, I drive through that area so many times a week that I take hundreds of pictures of Pasadena. I did upload a lot of pictures I have taken from the Rose Parade, this year I was so lazy that I watched the parade from the comfort of my home. It was to cold for me to go and watch it in person.

Thank you for you kind words.


----------



## Indictable

Do you consider Pasadena as part of LA, or seperate but just close? I always notice how Americans can live in major metro areas, but not say that they're from that core city (eg Pasadena>LA, Yonkers>NY or Palm Beach>Miami). I'm sure in Aus or NZ if you're from a metro area, you're from that core city..


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena is a part of Los Angeles County, like Glendale and other cities near the City of Los Angeles. But those cities are independent of the LA Metropolis, they have their own city governments and bureaucrats. This makes them individual cities with ties to the County of Los Angeles.

For example I live in the city of South Pasadena which borders the northeastern part of the City of Los Angeles. Therefore I don't live in the city of LA, but when someone overseas asks me where I live, If they have never been to the United States they won't know where South Pasadena is located, they may confuse it with the city of Pasadena north of it. The city where live is so small that it won't be recognized.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Department of Water an Power










Department of Water an Power










Department of Water an Power










Department of Water an Power











Department of Water an Power


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Pasadena Hilton










Pasadena Hilton










Pasadena Hilton










Pasadena Hilton










Pasadena Hilton


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Pasadena Hilton










Pasadena Hilton










Pasadena Hilton










Pasadena Hilton










Pasadena Hilton


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Pasadena Hilton










Pasadena Hilton










Pasadena Hilton










Pasadena Hilton










Pasadena Hilton


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Pasadena Hilton










Pasadena Hilton










Pasadena Hilton










Pasadena Hilton










Pasadena Hilton


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Pasadena Hilton










Pasadena Hilton










Pasadena Hilton










Pasadena Hilton










Pasadena Hilton










Pasadena Hilton


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Pasadena Hilton










Pasadena Hilton










Pasadena Hilton










Pasadena Hilton










Pasadena Hilton










Pasadena Hilton


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Hulett C. Merritt Mansion Now Ambasador College 










Hulett C. Merritt Mansion Now Ambasador College 










Hulett C. Merritt Mansion Now Ambasador College 










Hulett C. Merritt Mansion Now Ambasador College 










Hulett C. Merritt Mansion Now Ambasador College


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Hulett C. Merritt Mansion Now Ambasador College 










Kaiser Clinic Old Building parking lot 










Kaiser Clinic 










Kaiser Clinic 










Kaiser Clinic


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Kaiser Clinic 










Kaiser Clinic 










Kaiser Clinic old clinic










Kaiser Clinic old clinic










Kaiser Clinic old clinic


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Mall on Colorado Blvd.










Mall on Colorado Blvd.










Mall on Colorado Blvd.










Mall on Colorado Blvd.










Mall on Colorado Blvd.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Mall on Colorado Blvd.










Mall on Colorado Blvd.










Mall on Colorado Blvd.










Mall on Colorado Blvd.










Doña Rosa Mexican Restaurant


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Driving in Downtown










Driving in Downtown










Driving in Downtown










Driving in Downtown










Driving on Arroyo Parkway and Bellevue


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Driving on Financial District 










Driving on Financial District 










Driving on Financial District 










Driving on Financial District 










Driving on Fair Oaks Boulevard


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Driving on El Molino Road










Driving on El Molino Road










Driving on El Molino Road










Driving on El Molino Road










Driving on El Molino Road


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Driving on Fair Oaks Boulevard










Driving on Lake Avenue










Driving on Lake Avenue










Driving on Lake Avenue










Driving on Lake Avenue


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Driving on Lake Avenue










Driving on Lake Avenue










Driving on Lake Avenue










Driving on Lake Avenue










Driving on Lake Avenue


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Gordon Biersch Building in Old Town










Eliot School










Duran's Restaurant










Earlham Street and Lake Avenue










Early 1900's building


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California


Easy Fresh Grocery Store










Easy Fresh Grocery store










Easy Fresh Grocery store










Easy Fresh Grocery store











Easy Fresh Grocery store










Easy Fresh Grocery store


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California


210 Freeway










210 Freeway










134 Freeway










Entering 210 Freeway










134 Freeway










134 Freeway


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

134 Freeway










Figueroa entrance ramp from the 134 Freeway










Junction of 134 and 210 Freeways










Reaching Lake Avenue from the 210 Freeway










Reaching Lake Avenue from the 210 Freeway


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Far East National Bank on Lake Avenue










Fashion Laundry










First Baptist Church of Pasadena










Fyre Guard










Blair High School


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Driving through the Financial District 










Driving through the Financial District 










Driving through the Financial District 










Driving through the Financial District 










Driving through the Financial District 










Driving through the Financial District 










Driving through the Financial District


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Driving through the Financial District










Driving through the Financial District










Driving through the Financial District










Driving through the Financial District










Driving through the Financial District


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Driving through the Financial District










Driving through the Financial District










Driving through the Financial District










Driving through the Financial District










Driving through the Financial District


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Driving through the Financial District










Driving through the Financial District










Driving through the Financial District










Driving through the Financial District










Driving through the Financial District


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Driving through the Financial District










Driving through the Financial District










Driving through the Financial District










Driving through the Financial District










Driving through the Financial District


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

New apartments on California Avenue next to a Metro stop.










New apartments on California Avenue next to a Metro stop.










New apartments on California Avenue next to a Metro stop.










Colorado Boulevard with benches set up for the Rose Bowl Parade










Colorado Boulevard with benches set up for the Rose Bowl Parade


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Holliston Church










Holliston Church










Holliston Church










Breakthru Fitness










Brown and Welin


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Cafe Avenue










Frame store on Lake Avenue










Gateway Plaza










Glabman's Furniture Store










Granny's natural foods


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Old Town











Old Town










Old Town










Old Town











Old Town


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Old Town











Old Town











Old Town











Old Town











Old Town


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Old Town











Old Town











Old Town











Old Town











Old Town


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Old Town











Old Town











Old Town











Old Town











Old Town


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Old Town










Old Town










Old Town










Old Town










Old Town


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Old Town










Old Town










Old Town










Old Town










Old Town


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Old Town










Old Town










Old Town










Old Town










Old Town


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Old Town










Old Town










Old Town










Old Town










Old Town


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Old Town










Old Town










Old Town










Old Town










Old Town


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Old Town










Old Town










Old Town










Old Town










Old Town


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Old Town










Old Town










Old Town










Old Town










Old Town


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Old Town










Old Town










Old Town










Old Town










Old Town


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

New Heart Foursquare Church










New Salem Missionary Baptist Church at Lake Avenue










Pasadena California Pizza Kitchen










Pasadena Christian Center










Pasadena Church Lake Avenue Church


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Pasadena Churches










Pasadena Churches










Pasadena Churches










Pasadena Churches










Pasadena Churches










Pasadena Churches










Pasadena Churches


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

The Church of Christ Scientist











The Church of Christ Scientist










St Anthony Greek Orthodox Church










St Anthony Greek Orthodox Church










Saint Philip the Apostle Catholic Church


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California


Troop Church










Troop Church










Weslake Church 










Weslake Church 










Weslake Church


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

The Church of Christ










Emmanuel Church










Pasadena Public Library 










Pasadena Public Library 










Pasadena Public Library


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Meridian Avenue










Meridian Avenue










Meridian Avenue










Meridian Avenue










Meridian Avenue


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Meridian Avenue










Meridian Avenue










Meridian Avenue










Meridian Avenue










Meridian Avenue


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

City Park










City Park










City Park










City Park










City Park


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

City Park










City Park










City Park










City Park










Park Central Park South Raymond Avenue


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

A typical Pasadena home










Fireton Court










Laemmale Theatre and Vroman's Stationery Store










Laemmle Facade










Lake Avenue


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Pasadena Sheraton Entrance of Sheraton Hotel










Pasadena Sheraton Entrance of Sheraton Hotel










Pasadena Sheraton Entrance of Sheraton Hotel










Lake Avenue District










Lake Avenue District


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Listone Giordano










Livingstone Hotel










Lupe's Place Restaurant










Border's Bookstore 










Macy's on Colorado Boulevard


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Macy's on Lave Boulevard










Mark Piscitelli










Millikan Library Caltech University










Mini Mall










Mobil Station on North Lake


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Mugpie's Resrtaurant










Museum of California Art










Museum of California Art










Navcom Technology










New Apartment Units on Cordova Avenue


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

New apartment Units near the entrance of the 134 Freeway










New apartment units










Noah's New York Bagels on Lake Avenue










North Pasadena Church of Christ










Office building


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Office building in El Molino and Green Avenue










Office building in El Molino and Green Avenue










Office Building on Green and Los Robles 










Office Building on Green and Los Robles










Office buildings in Financial District near Lake Avenue


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Office Max










Offices and Hudson and Colorado










Offices and Hudson and Colorado










Old apartment building on Marengo Avenue










Old home in Pasadena


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

San Gabriel Mountains seen from a second floor in the mall










San Gabriel Mountains seen from a residential area










San Gabriel Mountains San Gabriel Mountains seen from 134 Freeway










San Gabriel Mountains San Gabriel Mountains seen from 134 Freeway










San Gabriel Mountains seen from Lake Avenue


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

San Gabriel Mountains seen from Old Town










San Gabriel Mountains seen from the 134 Freeway 










San Gabriel Mountains seen from Colorado Boulevard










San Gabriel Mountains seen from Foothill Boulevard










San Gabriel Mountains seen from Foothill Boulevard


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

San Gabriel Mountains seen from Rosemead Boulevard










San Gabriel Mountains seen from the 134 Freeway reaching Pasadena










San Gabriel Mountains seen from Lake Avenue










San Gabriel Mountains seen from Foothill Avenue










San Gabriel Mountains seen from Los Angeles River


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California


Richard H. Chambers U.S. Court of Appeals Building










Richard H. Chambers U.S. Court of Appeals Building










Richard H. Chambers U.S. Court of Appeals Building










The Hat Pastrami










The Hat Pastrami


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

School on Molino Avenue










School on Molino Avenue










School on Molino Avenue










School on Molino Avenue










School on Molino Avenue










School on Molino Avenue


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Pasadena Lake Avenue










Pasadena Old Town










Preparation for the New Year's Rose Parade










Restoration and the Grill










Sears on Foothill Boulevard


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

A home built in the 1870's










Entering residential area on way towards the San Gabriel Mountains










Red White and Bluezz










Reflecting Beckman Institute Caltech










Restaurant Plate 38


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Gerlachs Milk Mart










Old Town business










Old Town by Fair Oaks










Old Town by the Gap









Sabine apartments


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Pampa Furniture Store










Pampa Furniture Store










Pasadena Star News










Playhouse Theater's and Vroman's Stationery on Colorado










Playhouse Theater's on Colorado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Post office and city hall behind










Post office 










Post office










The new Rosarita Restaurant 










The old Rosarita Restaurant


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Bank of America










Pasadena Rehabilitation Institute










Pasadena Rehabilitation Institute










Pawn Shop










Pawn Shop


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California


Pacific Asia Museum










Pacific Asia Museum










Papa George Restaurant










Pinocchio's Pizza on North Lake Avenue










Zizzler Restaurant on Arroyo Parkway


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena California

Pasadena Professional Building at Union and Madison










Pasadena Professional Building at Union and Madison










Paseo Colorado










Penny Lane










Ross


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

New Orleans Louisiana

A house on Prytania Street in Garden District










Berean Presbyterian Church










Blessed Sacrament Catholic Church










Bourbon Street 










Bourbon Street


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

New Orleans Louisiana

Bourbon Street 










Bourbon Street 










Bourbon Street 










Bourbon Street 










Canal Street Presbyterian Church


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

New Orleans Louisiana

Canal Street










Catledge House










Church Of Christ in Eastern New Orleans










Entering downtown










First Street in Garden District


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

New Orleans Louisiana

French Market










Grace Lutheran Church










Mississipi Steamboat (New Orleans,










Nightlife










Preservation Hall


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

New Orleans Louisiana

Canal Street car










Cannon in Jackson Square










Country bridge










Downtown










Entering the city


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

New Orleans Louisiana

Holy Name of Jesus Church










Horse and Buggy in the French Quarter










Madewood Plantation










Ferry cross the Mississippi










Fountain


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

New Orleans Louisiana

French Quarter 










French Quarter 










French Quarter 










French Quarter 










French Quarter


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

New Orleans Louisiana

French Quarter










French Quarter










French Quarter











French Quarter










French Quarter


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

New Orleans Louisiana

French Quarter










French Quarter










French Quarter











French Quarter










French Quarter


----------



## El Mariachi

nice work, as always. You really get around. :cheers:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Lucky for me I used to do a lot of traveling due to my employment, I combined work with recreation.


----------



## El Mariachi

sounds like the perfect job!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

It was for me, mainly because I used to finish my work and had the rest of the day for me.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

New Orleans Louisiana

Garden District










Hotel in French Quarter










Iron balconies line Esplanade Avenue










Jackson Square










Jackson Square New Orleans


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

New Orleans Louisiana

Jackson Square










Jax Brewery










Jazzed New Orleans










French Quarter










Maddox Brennan House


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

New Orleans Louisiana

Mansion on St. Charles Street










Mississippi river










Mississippi river










Mississippi Riverboat 










Mississippi Riverboat


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

New Orleans Louisiana

Mulate's










Musician 










Musician 










Musician 










New Orleans bridge


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

New Orleans Louisiana

New Orleans outskirts










New Orleans River Front










New Orleans Superdome










New Orleans Superdome










New Orleans Superdome


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

New Orleans Louisiana

New Orleans Royal Street










New Orleans Royal Street










New Orleans Royal Street










New Orleans Royal Street










New Orleans Royal Street


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

New Orleans Louisiana

New Orleans Royal Street










New Orleans Royal Street










The Boubon Strip Tease










The Commander's Palace Restaurant in the Garden District










World's Best Baked Ham


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California

Driving on Wilshire Boulevard










Driving on Wilshire Boulevard










Driving on Wilshire Boulevard










Driving on Wilshire Boulevard










The remains of the once luxurious Hotel The Coconut Grove, here Bobby Kennedy was assassinated.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California

House built in the 1920's










Bishop Conaty School










Chapman Market










Cohn Residence










Harvard and Third Streets


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California

Panoramic view of Kennedy High School seen from an attorney's office.










Panoramic view of Kennedy High School seen from an attorney's office.










Panoramic view of Koreatown seen from an attorney's office.










Panoramic view of Koreatown seen from an attorney's office.










Panoramic view of Koreatown seen from an attorney's office.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California

Koreatown seen from an attorney's office.










Panoramic view of Koreatown seen from an attorney's office.










Panoramic view of Koreatown seen from an attorney's office.










Panoramic view of Koreatown seen from an attorney's office.










Panoramic view of Koreatown seen from an attorney's office.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California

Koreatown seen from an attorney's office.










Panoramic view of Koreatown seen from an attorney's office.










Panoramic view of Koreatown seen from an attorney's office.










Panoramic view of Koreatown seen from an attorney's office.










Panoramic view of Koreatown seen from an attorney's office.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California

Panoramic view of Koreatown seen from an attorney's office.










Panoramic view of Koreatown seen from an attorney's office.










Panoramic view of Koreatown seen from an attorney's office.










Panoramic view of Koreatown seen from an attorney's office.










Panoramic view of Koreatown seen from an attorney's office.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California

Panoramic view of Koreatown seen from an attorney's office.










Panoramic view of Koreatown seen from an attorney's office.










Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California


Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown











Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California


Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown











Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown


----------



## christos-greece

Magnificent, very nice photos from L.A.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California


Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown











Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California


Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown











Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California


Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown











Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California


Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown











Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California


Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown











Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California


Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown











Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California


Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown











Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California


Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown











Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California


Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown











Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California


Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown











Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California


Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown











Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California


Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown











Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California


Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown











Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California


Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown











Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California


Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown











Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California


Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown











Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California


Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown










Driving through Koreatown











Driving through Koreatown










Ambassador Hotel


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California

Arriving at Mac Arthur Park










Big 5 Sporting Goods Store










Brown Derby Plaza










Cab copying business










Cafe Mermaid


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California

Christian Medical Center










Church of Federal Disciples










Former First Church of Christ Scientist, now Iglesia Adventista Central










Fountain at Mac Arthur Park










G.O.5 Market Western Avenue


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California

Robert F. Kennedy High School 










Robert F. Kennedy High School










Robert F. Kennedy High School 










Robert F. Kennedy High School 










Robert F. Kennedy High School


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California

Robert F. Kennedy Community Schools 










Robert F. Kennedy Community Schools 










Robert F. Kennedy Community Schools 










Robert F. Kennedy Community Schools 










Robert F. Kennedy Community Schools


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California

Robert F. Kennedy Community Schools










Robert F. Kennedy Community Schools










Robert F. Kennedy Community Schools










Robert F. Kennedy Community Schools










Robert F. Kennedy Community Schools


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California

Robert F. Kennedy Community Schools










Robert F. Kennedy Community Schools










Robert F. Kennedy Community Schools










Robert F. Kennedy Community Schools










Robert F. Kennedy Community Schools


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California

Robert F. Kennedy Community Schools










Robert F. Kennedy Community Schools










Robert F. Kennedy Community Schools










Robert F. Kennedy Community Schools










Robert F. Kennedy Community Schools


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California

Robert F. Kennedy Community Schools










Robert F. Kennedy Community Schools










Robert F. Kennedy Community Schools










Robert F. Kennedy Community Schools










Robert F. Kennedy Community Schools


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California

Robert F. Kennedy Community Schools










Robert F. Kennedy Community Schools










Robert F. Kennedy Community Schools










Robert F. Kennedy Community Schools










Robert F. Kennedy Community Schools


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California


Old Wilshire Boulevard Brown Derby before










Old Wilshire Boulevard Brown Derby today










6th Street and Alexandria










Berendo Middle School










Consulate-General of South Korea in Los Angeles


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California

Bryson Apartment Hotel










Bryson Apartment Hotel










Bryson Apartment Hotel










Camino Nuevo High School










Chapman Market


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California

Exit on Melrose Avenue from 10 Freeway










Fremont College










Fremont College










House at Alvarado Terrace










Hubbard College of Administration International


----------



## yatt

Nice pics sir..i love all the pics u have posted here...:banana::banana:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you very much Yatt.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California



Saint Basil Catholic Church 










Saint Basil Catholic Church 










Saint Basil Catholic Church 










Saint Basil Catholic Church 










Saint Basil Catholic Church


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California

Kinney House










Korean Air










Gaylord Hotel 










Gaylord Hotel 










Gaylord Hotel


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California

Good Samaritan Hospital 










Good Samaritan Hospital 










Good Samaritan Hospital 










Good Samaritan Hospital 










Good Samaritan Hospital


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California

Good Samaritan Hospital










Good Samaritan Hospital










Good Samaritan Hospital










Good Samaritan Hospital










Good Samaritan Hospital


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California

Good Samaritan Hospital










Graffiti over Pico Glass










Gunfighter Mural










Human Modern Living Style Building










Korean Restaurant


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California

Koreatown Festival-Parade










La Maison Ardmore










LACMA West (formerly the May Company Department Store)










LAPD's , Olympic Station, serves Koreatown










Las 7 Regiones de Oaxaca Restaurant, Pico Blvd.,


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California

Leo Politi Elementary School










Los Angeles High School










Loyola High School










Magnolia Ave School










Mama and Papa businesses


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California

Maplewood Neighbourhood










Mariposa Apartments










Medical Center MacArthur Park










Menlo Bar










Na Sung Plaza


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California

Mirae Bank










Mirae Bank










Panoramic view from an Attorney's office










Panoramic view










Pico Union Exterior


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California

Pico Union Int Children's










Pico Union street scene










Pidegons in the grass










Mexican Restaurant Pollo a la Brisa










Powers House Alvarado Terrace


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California

Town House Hotel










Transit Village 










United Bank










United States Post Office










Wedding Plaza


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California


West Adams Preparatory High School at night










Wilshire and Bonnie Brae in Koreatown










Wilshire and New Hampshire Avenue










Wilshire and Valencia in Koreatown










Wilshire and Vermont in Koreatown


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California

Wilshire and Virgil in Koreatown










Wilshire and Western Avenues










Wilshire and Westmoreland and Koreatown










Wilshire Boulevard Temple










Wilshire Christian Church


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California

Wilshire Christian Church










Wilshire Normandie Station LACMTA










Wilshire Spa










Public library










Radio Schack


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California

World Agape Mission Church










World Agape Mission Church










World Agape Mission Church










World Agape Mission Church










Residence built in the 1880's


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California

Wilshire and Vermont










Mr. Pizza










Royal Wilshire Hotel










Shim Book Care











Senior Center


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California

Solair Wilshire Station










South Western Law University










Southwestern Law School old Bulloclks Building










Southwestern Law School old Bulloclks Building










St. Sophia's Greek Orthodox Church Los Angeles


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Koreatown District in Los Angeles California

St. Thomas the Apostle Church










Tawada Japanese restaurant on Pico Boulevard










The Wiltern Theater











The Wiltern Theater











The Wiltern Theater


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Yellowstone Park Wyoming, Montana and Idaho

Observation deck










Old Faithful geyser










Old Faithful Lodge and Cafeteria










Old Faithful Lodge and Cafeteria










Old Faithful Lodge and Cafeteria


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Yellowstone Park Wyoming, Montana and Idaho

Mammoth Lake










Eagle Peak










Elk










Elk










Volcanic action


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Yellowstone Park Wyoming, Montana and Idaho

Gallatin National Forest










Golden Gate to Yellowstone National Park










Grand Canyon of Yellowstone and Yellowstone Fall










Waterfall in Yellowstone River










Hotel


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Yellowstone Park Wyoming, Montana and Idaho

Lake view from Beartooth Pass










Lake Yellowstone










Lake on the Gallatin Range










Lion Geyser Jones










Lower Yellowstone Falls


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Yellowstone Park Wyoming, Montana and Idaho


Mad River










Minerva Terrace in Mammoth Hot Springs










Mule deer










North East section of the park










Old Faithful Geyser


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Yellowstone Park Wyoming, Montana and Idaho

Old Faithful visitor center










Old Faithful visitor center










Old Faithful Inn











Old Faithful Inn










Old Faithful Inn


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Yellowstone Park Wyoming, Montana and Idaho

Old Faithful Geyser










Hotel










Pilot and Index Peaks










Pronghorn Antelope










River cabins


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Yellowstone Park Wyoming, Montana and Idaho

Volcanic action










Sour Lake










Steamboat Geyser at Norris Geyser Basin 










Steamboat Geyser at Norris Geyser Basin 










Sylvan Lake


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Yellowstone Park Wyoming, Montana and Idaho

Thermal pool










Tower Fall










Upper Yosemite Falls










Upper Yosemite Falls










Upper Terraces of Mammoth Hot Springs


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Yellowstone Park Wyoming, Montana and Idaho

Bisons crossing the road










Hotel










Old Faithful










Waterfall










Wolf


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Yellowstone Park Wyoming, Montana and Idaho

Wyoming Motel and RV Park










Yankee Jim Canyon










Yellowstone buffalo herd










Yellowstone Arch










Yellowstone Falls


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Yellowstone Park Wyoming, Montana and Idaho

Upper Yosemite Falls










Old Faithful Geyser










Elk










Yellowstone Park Grand Canyon










Yellowstone entrance sign


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Yellowstone Park Wyoming, Montana and Idaho

Bison herd










Castle Geyser










School buses for a tour 










Volcanic action 










Volcanic action


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Yellowstone Park Wyoming, Montana and Idaho

A frozen Yellowstone River










Bison Herd










Elk










Old Faithful geyser










Volcanic action


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Yellowstone Park Wyoming, Montana and Idaho

Entrance at the North Gate










Tourist in the park










Volcanic action 










Yellowstone Park entrance sign










Yellowstone River


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Yellowstone Park Wyoming, Montana and Idaho

Volcanic action










Volcanic action










Volcanic action










Volcanic action










Volcanic action


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Yellowstone Park Wyoming, Montana and Idaho

Volcanic action










Volcanic action










Volcanic action










Volcanic action










Volcanic action


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Yellowstone Park Wyoming, Montana and Idaho

Volcanic action










Volcanic action










Volcanic action










Volcanic action










Volcanic action


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Yellowstone Park Wyoming, Montana and Idaho

Downtown Yellowstone










Downtown Yellowstone










Hotel










Yellowstone River and the Grand Tetons Mountains










Yellowstone Lake


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Yellowstone Park Wyoming, Montana and Idaho

Downtown Yellowstone










Downtown Yellowstone










Downtown Yellowstone










Entrance Gate 










Volcanic action


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Yellowstone Park Wyoming, Montana and Idaho

Formation made by a geyser










Grizzly Bear










Hotel










Imax Theater










Landscape


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Yellowstone Park Wyoming, Montana and Idaho

Formation made by a geyser










Grizzly Bear










Hotel










Imax Theater










Landscape


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Yellowstone Park Wyoming, Montana and Idaho

Yellowstone River










Museum










Museum










Bison in the snpw











The park in Fall season


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Yellowstone Park Wyoming, Montana and Idaho

Downtown










Wolf










Yellowstone River and the Grand tetons Mountains










Yellowstone Lower Falls










Yellowstone River


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Yellowstone Park Wyoming, Montana and Idaho

Yellowstone River Carters Bridge










Yellowstone River Near Yankee Jim Canyon










Yellowstone River










Yellowstone Upper Falls










Yosemite Upper Falls


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas

Mural in building in El Paso










La Posta Motor Lodge










Stage Coach Motel










Stage Coach Motel










Skyline


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas

El Comedor little Mexican eatery










International border between El Paso and Ciudad Juárez










Smitty's Pit Bar.B.Q.










Highway to El Paso 










Horse monument


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas

Round building










Skyline










Landscape










Skyline










International bridge


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas

Alligator monument










Payless Shoe Store










Cortez Motel










Motel Sun Valley










Residential area


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas

County Building










Cowboy Monument










Freeway to the airport










Freeway to downtown










Residence in the suburbans


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas

International Bridge between México and the United States










The Gazing Ball










A Theater










Behind the Theater










Skyline


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas

Downtown Skyline










Downtown Skyline










Downtown Skyline










Metropolitan Community College










Durango Street


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas

Downtown Skyline










Downtown Skyline










Downtown Skyline










Downtown Skyline










Downtown Skyline


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso texas

Court House










El Paso Boxing Hall of fame










Government Building










Lynn Exhibits










Monument to Fray Garcia de San Francisco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas

Yuridia's Creations










Fire Station # 8










Ticket Building










Fire Station










El Paso Airport


----------



## italiano_pellicano

amazing pics


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Grazie molto per voi parole gentili


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas

Flagpole near El Chamizal a piece of land returned to México by Prsident Kennedy in the 1960"s










California Cafe










Suburban road










Paisano Street in downtown










Rapido Notary Public and Income Tax office


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas

An alley next to an old building










El paso and Overland Avenues










Rock and Roll restaurant










Union Plaza










Asarco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas

International Border










Rio Grande










Highway to El Paso










Sunset










Snowstorm


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas

Skyline










Mesquite










Plaza Motor Hotel










Old Glory 










Snowstorm


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas


Panoramic view










Panoramic view










Oregon and Wall Streets










Panoramic view










Panoramic view


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas


Panoramic view










Panoramic view










Panoramic view










Panoramic view










Panoramic view


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas

Border between México and the United States










Landscape










Panoramic night view










Gazelles










Landscape


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas

A Copy of the Aztec Calendar










Aerial Tramway










Amtrak Station










Asarco El Paso










El Paso County Courthouse


----------



## christos-greece

Really good, very nice photos from El Paso


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas

Bassett Tower










Catholic church










Ceremonial Parade Grounds in Fort Bliss










Cielo Vista Mall










Cristo Rey Mountain


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas

Chamizal National Memorial Park 










Chamizal National Memorial Park 










Chamizal National Memorial Park 










Chamizal National Memorial Park 










Chamizal National Memorial Park


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas

Overland Butterfield_Stage 1880, picture courtesy of El Paso City Hall










Old map of El Paso 1886, picture courtesy of El Paso City Hall










Downtown El Paso, picture courtesy of El Paso City Hall










Insurgents cooking dinner during the Mexican War, in a 1911 photograph, picture courtesy of El Paso City Hall










Watching Mexican troops accross the border in 1911, picture courtesy of El Paso City Hall


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas

1901 El Paso Police Mounted Patrol, picture courtesy of El Paso City Hall










1920 Library, picture courtesy of El Paso City Hall 










1920 Mess and San Antonio Street, picture courtesy of El Paso City Hall










1990 Library at University of Texas at El Paso, picture courtesy of El Paso City Hall










Appliance center


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas

Apartment complex










Apartment complex










Arriving at El Paso










Bridge over the Rio Grande










Bridge over the Rio Grande


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas

Chamizal National Memorial Park exit










Chamizal National Memorial Park










Chase Bank










Colon Theater in 1919, now a store










Concordia Cemetery


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas

Court House










Don Juan de Oñate Spanish Conbquistador










Downtown Skyline










El Paso Depot










El Paso Federal Court House


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas

El Paso International Airport 










El Paso International Airport 










El Paso Train Station










El Paso Zoo










Emerald Springs Golf Course


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas

Fence between México and United States










Football Stadium










Fort Bliss










Fort Bliss










Fort Bliss


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas

Franklin Mountains










Hotel Camino Real










Hotel










International Airport










Landscape


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas

International Bridge










International Bridge










Landscape










Landscape










Landscape


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas

Sunset 










Sunset 










Sunset 










Sunset 










Sunset


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

El Paso Texas

Panoramic night view










Panoramic view










Panoramic view










Panoramic view










Panoramic view


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

It is a clean city, and is also beautiful. But, I will never change my Los Angeles.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salt Lake City Utah
Crossing the Rocky Mountains by air



Flying from Denver to Salt Lake City










Flying from Denver to Salt Lake City










Flying from Denver to Salt Lake City










Flying from Denver to Salt Lake City










Flying from Los Angeles to Salt Lake City











--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salt Lake City Utah
Crossing the Rocky Mountains by air



Flying from Denver to Salt Lake City










Flying from Denver to Salt Lake City










Flying from Denver to Salt Lake City










Flying from Denver to Salt Lake City










Flying from Denver to Salt Lake City













--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salt Lake City Utah
Crossing the Rocky Mountains by air



Flying from Denver to Salt Lake City










Flying from Denver to Salt Lake City










Flying from Denver to Salt Lake City










Flying from Denver to Salt Lake City










Flying from Denver to Salt Lake City













--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salt Lake City Utah
Crossing the Rocky Mountains by air



Flying from Denver to Salt Lake City










Flying from Denver to Salt Lake City










Flying from Denver to Salt Lake City










ZCMI Building downtown










A 19 Century Home












--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salt Lake City Utah
Crossing the Rocky Mountains by air


A Chapel by the mountains










A City park










A day after a snowstorm










Emily Jayne










Another church in the city













--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salt Lake City Utah


Apartment buildings










Arch Construction










Bangerter Highway










Bedrock










Blessing for new pastors










--------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salt Lake City Utah


Broken Statue Daniel's Dream Gilgal Garden










Capital Theater










Capitol Building










Car Wash










Chapel











-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salt Lake City Utah

City and County Building in 1895










Clark Planetarium Exterior Composited










Classic car Museum










Conference center










Conversehall Westminister College










-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The pictures not taken by me in this page came from the following sources:
Youarethere.com, Laphotos.com, Citydata.com, Yahoo.com, Pasadenadailyphoto.com, Latimes.com, Imagesearch.com., H.A.M.B and Lincolnheightsla.com


1935 Los Angeles California


Griffith Observatory built in 1934, picture taken in 2010










Griffith Observatory built in 1934, picture taken in 2010










Griffith Observatory built in 1934, picture taken in 2010










1935 Hoot Gibson movie actor, Baker Ranch Rodeo










1935 In the center is L.A. Police Chief James Two Guns Davis











--------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States)


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salt Lake City Utah

Fort Douglas Chapel










Gallivan Plaza north










Gateway Tower West










Gateway










Gilgal garden










-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salt Lake City Utah

Gilgal Sculpture










Granite Furniture










Greek Orthodox Cathedral










Greek Orthodox Cathedral










Handcart Pioneer Monument











------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salt Lake City Utah

Hepworth House Salt Lake City










Hogle Zoo entrance










Hotel Monaco










Intermouintain Network










Karrick Building
















-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salt Lake City Utah


KCPX- 4 Station










Keybank and Eagle Gate










Kingsbury Hall










Landscape 










Landscape 












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salt Lake City Utah


Landscape










Landscape










Landscape










Landscape










Landscape


----------



## Linguine

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Salt Lake City Utah
> Crossing the Rocky Mountains by air
> 
> 
> 
> Flying from Denver to Salt Lake City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flying from Denver to Salt Lake City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flying from Denver to Salt Lake City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flying from Denver to Salt Lake City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flying from Denver to Salt Lake City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986



Beautiful view of the mountains....thanks.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Those mountains are the Rocky Mountains that go all the way to Canada, and at this point we are looking towards the state of Colorado.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salt Lake City Utah


Landscape










Landscape










Landscape










Landscape










Landscape










------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salt Lake City Utah


Landscape










Landscape










Landscape










Landscape










Landscape












------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salt Lake City Utah


Landscape










Legacy Park 










Liberty Lake










Liberty Park










Main library












------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salt Lake City Utah


Memorial Grove










Main Street










Marriott Hotel and Salt Palace










Marriott Hotel










Marriott Library













-----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salt Lake City Utah



Main Street in 1890










Main Street in 1900










Masonic Temple










Masonic Temple










Monument












----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salt Lake City Utah



Mormon Tabernacle










Mormon Temple










Mormon Temple










Mount Olympus Water










Museum historical building and Mormon Temple
















----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salt Lake City Utah


One of many churches in the city










Panoramic view










Panoramic view










Panoramic view










Panoramic view











----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salt Lake City Utah


Panoramic view











Panoramic view










Panoramic view










Panoramic view










Panoramic view













----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salt Lake City Utah


Panoramic view











Panoramic view










Panoramic view










Panoramic view










Panoramic view













----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salt Lake City Utah

Pony Express monument










Port O Call










Residence of Brigham Young










Residence of Brigham Young










Sacajawea monument


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salt Lake City Utah



Salt Lake City Mormon Temple 










Salt Lake City Mormon Temple 










Salt Lake City Mormon Temple 










Salt Lake City Mormon Temple 










Salt Lake City Mormon Temple 














----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salt Lake City Utah



Salt Lake City Mormon Temple










Salt Lake City Mormon Temple










Salt Lake City Mormon Temple










Salt Lake City Mormon Temple










Salt Lake City Mormon Temple














----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salt Lake City Utah



Salt Lake City Mormon Temple










Salt Lake City Mormon Temple










Salt Lake City Mormon Temple










Salt Lake City Mormon Temple










Salt Lake City Mormon Temple














----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salt Lake City Utah



Salt Lake City Mormon Temple










Mormon Tabernacle Choir










Mormon Tabernacle Choir










Mormon Tabernacle Choir










Mormon Tabernacle Choir











----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salt Lake City Utah



Saint Peters and Paul Orthodox Church










Salt Lake Central










1871 Salt Lake City










Salt Lake Construction










Salt Lake Hardware Building














----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salt Lake City Utah


Salt Lake City Library










Salt Lake City Library










Salt Lake City Library










Salt Lake City Library










Salt Lake City Library












----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salt Lake City Utah


Salt Lake City Library










Salt Lake City Library










Salt Lake City Library










Salt Lake City Library










Salt Lake City Library












----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salt Lake City Utah



Salt Lake City Library










Salt Lake Marriott Hotel










Salt Lake Skyline










Salt Palace










Assembly Hall












----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## uralural

I really like the US. I dream to visit NYC and Chicago one day))
Thanks for the pics


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

I recommend you San Francisco, San Diego and Los Angeles California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salt Lake City Utah



Community College Jordan Campus










Salt Lake Mormon Temple










Salt Air Palace










Scion Auto dealership Mini Mall










Scion Auto 











----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salt Lake City Utah


Library










1910 Salt Lake City










Scott M. Matheson Courthouse










Shopping Mall










Shopping Mall














----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salt Lake City Utah


Skyline










Skyline










Skyline










Skyline










Skyline












----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salt Lake City Utah


Skyline










Skyline










Skyline










Skyline










Skyline












----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salt Lake City Utah


Airport Tower










Church Plaza










County Bldg










Liberty Park










Skyline












----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salt Lake City Utah


Skyline










Skyline










Skyline










Skyline










Skyline












----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salt Lake City Utah

Museum of Church History and Art of The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints (LDS or Mormon Church) in Salt Lake City, Utah


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salt Lake City Utah


Skyline










Skyline










Skyline










Skyline










Skyline












----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salt Lake City Utah


Skyline










Skyline










Skyline










Skyline










Skyline












----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salt Lake City Utah


Skyline










Skyline










Skyline










Skyline










Snowy day












----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salt Lake City Utah


Tabernacle Choir










The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints










University of Utah










Utah State Capitol Building 










Utah State Capitol Building 











---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salt Lake City Utah



Utah State Capitol Building 










Utah State Capitol Building 










Utah State Capitol Building 










Utah State Capitol Building 










Utah State Capitol Building 
















---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salt Lake City Utah


Utah State Capitol Building










Barnes and Nobles










John Stockton Drive










Merle Norman Cosmetics










Museum of Fine Arts











---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Salt Lake City Utah


Museum of Natural History










Rainbow










West High School










William J. Alder Buildimg










Yellowstone on the Utah side











---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District



Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District











---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District



Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










The Bonaventure on the Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District











---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District



Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










The Bonaventure on the Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District











---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District



Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










The Bonaventure on the Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District











---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District



Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










The Bonaventure on the Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District











---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District



Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










The Bonaventure on the Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District











---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District



Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District












--------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District



Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District













---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District



Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District 110 Freeway










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District 110 Freeway










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District













---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District



Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District 110 Freeway










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District 110 Freeway










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District













---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District



Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District 110 Freeway










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District 110 Freeway










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District













---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District



Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District 110 Freeway










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District 110 Freeway










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District













---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District



Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District 










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District 110 Freeway










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District













---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District



Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District 










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District













---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District



Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District













---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District



Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District












---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District



Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District












---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District



Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










1900 Downtown Los Angeles














---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District



Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District












---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District



Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District














---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District



Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District












---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## capricorn2000

great photo series Jesus.
I always thought that streets in CBD are besot with high traffic jam and congested
but your shots show otherwise.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District



Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District












---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

capricorn2000 said:


> great photo series Jesus.
> I always thought that streets in CBD are besot with high traffic jam and congested
> but your shots show otherwise.



All depends at what time of the day you take those pictures, and also the day of the week.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District



Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District












---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District



Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District












---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Linguine

Nice updates......thanks.:cheers2:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

You are welcomed


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District



Clifton's Silver Spoon Cafeteria picture taken in 1982










Disney Concert Hall










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District












---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District


Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District












---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## kalibob32

nice pics but you have the lamest commentary I've ever read


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

¿ What do you want me to say?


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District


Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District












---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

os Angeles Financial District


Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District












---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District


Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District











---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District


Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District











---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986
Yesterday 08:49 PM


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District


Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District












---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District


Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District












---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District


Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District












---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District


Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District












---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District


Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District












---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## capricorn2000

great photo series of the CBD.
good job bro.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you capricorn2000


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

os Angeles Financial District


Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District












---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District



Philharmonic Auditorium 1929










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District












---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District


Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District














---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District


Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District














---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District


Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District














---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District



Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District














---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District



Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District














---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District



Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District














---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District



Skyline in the heart of the Financial District












---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District



Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District














---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District



Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District













---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District



Skyline in the heart of the Financial District













--------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District



Skyline in the heart of the Financial District













---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District



Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District















---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[/


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District



Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District















---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[/


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles Financial District



Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District










Skyline in the heart of the Financial District















---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[/


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Transportation in Orlando Air[port










Poinsettia Avenue and Ivanhoe Boulevard










My wife, grandson and me stopping first in Charlotte Airport on the way to Charlotte then to Orlando and Disney World










Animal Kingdom











Shamu with trainer at Sea World


----------



## DWest

great shots of LA's crapers.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Epcott Center










Expedition Everest













---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[/


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Lake Eola











Arriving to Orlando











Animal Kingdom











Magic Kingdom 











Tall building in front of Lake Eola












---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[/


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World



Orlando Airport










Animal Kingdom










Hollywood Studios










Magic Kingdom










Lake Eola Orlando














---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[/


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Flying over the Mississippi River towards Charlotte then to Orlando










Animal Kingdom










Entrance to Disney World










Epcott 










Magic Kingdom













--------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[/


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Flying over the Mississippi River towards Charlotte then to Orlando










Animal Kingdom










Entrance to Disney World










Epcott 










Magic Kingdom













--------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[/


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Lake Eola










Flying towards the Orlando Airport











Animal Kingdom










Hollywood Studios












Magic Kingdom














--------------------------------------------------------------
Visit these post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[/


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Animal Kingdom










Animal Kingdom










Animal Kingdom










Animal Kingdom










Animal Kingdom














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Animal Kingdom










Animal Kingdom










Animal Kingdom










Animal Kingdom










Animal Kingdom














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Animal Kingdom










Animal Kingdom










Animal Kingdom










Animal Kingdom









Animal Kingdom














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Animal Kingdom










Animal Kingdom










Animal Kingdom










Animal Kingdom










Epcot Center













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The American Revolutionary War (1775–1783) or the American War of Independence, or simply the Revolutionary War, began as a war between the Kingdom of Great Britain and thirteen British colonies in North America, and ended in a global war between several European great powers.

The war was the result of the political American Revolution, which galvanized around the dispute between the Parliament of Great Britain and colonists opposed to the Stamp Act of 1765, which the Americans protested as unconstitutional. The Parliament insisted on its right to tax colonists; the Americans claimed their rights as Englishmen to no taxation without representation. The Americans formed a unifying Continental Congress and a shadow government in each colony. The American boycott of British tea led to the Boston Tea Party in 1773. London responded by ending self government in Massachusetts and putting it under the control of the army with General Thomas Gage as governor. In April of 1775, Gage sent a contingent of troops out of Boston to seize rebel arms. Local militia, known as 'minutemen,' confronted the British troops and nearly destroyed the British column. The Battles of Lexington and Concord ignited the war. Any chance of a compromise ended when the colonies declared independence and formed a new nation, the United States of America on July 4, 1776.

France, Spain and the Dutch Republic all secretly provided supplies, ammunition and weapons to the revolutionaries starting early in 1776. After early British success, the war became a standoff. The British used their naval superiority to capture and occupy American coastal cities while the rebels largely controlled the countryside, where 90 percent of the population lived. British strategy relied on mobilizing Loyalist militia, and was never fully realized. A British invasion from Canada ended in the capture of the British army at the Battle of Saratoga in 1777. That American victory persuaded France to enter the war openly in early 1778, balancing the two sides' military strength. Spain and the Dutch Republic—French allies—also went to war with Britain over the next two years, threatening an invasion of Great Britain and severely testing British military strength with campaigns in Europe. Spain's involvement culminated in the expulsion of British armies from West Florida, securing the American southern flank.

French involvement proved decisive yet expensive as it ruined France's economy. A French naval victory in the Chesapeake forced a second British army to surrender at the Siege of Yorktown in 1781. In 1783, the Treaty of Paris ended the war and recognized the sovereignty of the United States over the territory bounded roughly by what is now Canada to the north, Florida to the south, and the Mississippi River to the west


----------



## Dallas star

Great pictures you have such a diverse variety of pictures in this thread. Keep it up!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you Dallas Star


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Hulk ride Universal Studios
















-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World

Monumentl in downtown Orlando










Morocco, World Showcase, Epcot










Morocco, World Showcase, Epcot










Mural in downtown Orlando











Norway, World Showcase, Epcot












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Animal Kingdom










Epcot Center













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The name "America" is often used to refer to the United States, but until the political formation of the United States after the Revolutionary War, this designation referred to South America only. Contemporary use of the term to refer to the United States underlines that country's political and economic dominance in the western hemisphere. Such use of this designation is impolitic from the perspective of Canadians and Latin Americans.

The United States has an Anglo majority that is politically and economically dominant. One of the defining characteristics of the country as a nation is its legacy of slavery and the persistence of economic and social inequalities based on race.

U.S. culture has significant regional inflections. Most Americans are aware of these differences despite the fact that these regions have experienced economic transformations and that Americans are a mobile people who often leave their regions of origin.

The Northeast is densely populated. Its extensive corridors of urbanization have been called the national "megalopolis." Once a leader in technology and industry, the Northeast has been overtaken in those areas by California's Silicon Valley.

The Midwest is both rural and industrial. It is the home of the family farm and is the "corn belt" and "breadbasket" of the nation. In the Great Lakes area of the upper Midwest, the automobile and steel industries were central to community and economy. As those industries declined, the upper Midwest became known as the rust belt.

The South was shaped by its secession from the Union before the Civil War and is associated with slavery and with subsequent battles over civil rights for African-Americans. In contemporary terms, these are the sunshine states, retirement havens, and new economic frontiers.

The West, the last national frontier, is associated with national dreams and myths of unlimited opportunity and individualism. It has the nation's most open landscapes.

California, along with the southwestern states were ceded to the United States by Mexico in 1848 after the Mexican-American War. The Southwest is distinctive because of its historical ties to colonial Spain, its Native American populations, and its regional cuisine, which has been influenced by Native American and Spanish cultures.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Cinderellas Castle at Disney World










Great Floridian Hotel in Disney World










Lake Eola Bridges










Lake Eola Park and Playground










Lake Eola













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Riverboat at Disney World










Speedway at Tomorrowland, Disney World










Splash Mountain, Disney World










Splash Mountain, Disney World










Mad Tea Party Ride at Disney World












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## aster4000

wow! beautiful shots of the Disneyworld.
it's quite different from Disneyland except for the castle.
thank you bro for sharing these photos.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

It is very different and many times larger, many of the rides that we saw at Disneyland in Anaheim were installed at Disney World.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Disneyland Park was opened to the public on July 18, 1955 with only 20 attractions. A special "International Press Preview" event was held on Sunday, July 17, 1955, which was only open to invited guests and the media. The Special Sunday events, including the dedication, were televised nationwide and anchored by three of Walt Disney's friends from Hollywood: Art Linkletter, Bob Cummings, and Ronald Reagan. ABC broadcast the event live on its network.

The event did not go smoothly. The park was overcrowded as the by-invitation-only affair was plagued with counterfeit tickets. Only 11,000 people were expected to show up, but a staggering 28,154 was the eventual population. Movie stars and other famous figures scheduled to come every two hours showed up all at once. All major roads nearby were empty. The temperature was an unusually high 101 °F (38 °C), and a plumbers' strike left many of the park's drinking fountains dry. Disney was given a choice of having working fountains or running toilets and he chose the latter.

This generated negative publicity since Pepsi sponsored the park's opening; disappointed guests believed the inoperable fountains were a cynical way to sell soda. The asphalt that had been poured just that morning was so soft that ladies' high-heeled shoes sank into it. Vendors ran out of food. A gas leak in Fantasyland caused Adventureland, Frontierland, and Fantasyland to close for the afternoon. Some parents were seen throwing their children over the shoulders of crowds to get them onto rides such as the King Arthur Carrousel.[9]

The park got such bad press for the "International Press Preview" that Walt Disney invited attendees back for a private "second day" to experience Disneyland properly. In later years Disney and his 1955 executives referred to July 17, 1955 as "Black Sunday". Today, cast members wear pin badges on July 17 in celebration of the park's anniversary, stating how many years it has been since the 1955 opening. But for the first decade or so, Disney officially stated that opening day was on July 18, 1955 and celebrated the 18th as its Anniversary. For example, a 1967 Disneyland press release referred to July 17, 1955, as "Dedication Day" and not "Opening Day."

On Opening Day, Monday July 18, crowds started to gather in line as early as 2 a.m., and the first person to buy a ticket and enter the park was David MacPherson with admission ticket number 2, as Roy O. Disney arranged to pre-purchase ticket number 1 from Curtis Lineberry, the manager of admissions. Walt Disney had an official photo taken with two children, Christine Vess Watkins (age 5) and Michael Schwartner (7); the photo of the three carries an inaccurate caption identifying the children as the first two guests of Disneyland. Watkins and Schwartner both received lifetime passes to Disneyland that day, and MacPherson was awarded one shortly thereafter, which was later expanded to every single Disney-owned park in the world. Approximately 50,000 guests attended the Monday Opening day.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Spanish and Anglos Settle, Trade Industry Thrives

The area around present-day Los Angeles was first explored by Europeans in 1769 when Gaspar de Portola and a group of missionaries camped on what is now called the Los Angeles River. Franciscans built Mission San Gabriel about 9 miles to the north in 1771. In 1781, Felipe de Neve, governor of Alte California, founded a settlement called El Pueblo de Nuestra Senora la Reina de los Angeles, which means "the pueblo of our lady the queen of angels." In its early years, the town was a small, isolated cluster of adobe-brick houses and random streets carved out of the desert, and its main product was grain.

Although the Spanish government placed a ban on trading with foreign ships, American vessels began arriving in the early 1800s, and the first English-speaking inhabitant settled in the area in 1818. He was a carpenter named Joseph Chapman, who helped build the church facing the town's central plaza, a structure that still stands. After Mexico, including California, gained its independence from Spain in 1821, trade with the United States became more frequent. The ocean waters off the coast of California were important for whaling and seal hunting, and a number of trading ships docked at nearby San Pedro to buy cattle hides and tallow. By the 1840s, Los Angeles was the largest town in southern California.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Orlando and Disney World


Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## triodegradable2

:drool: nice pics


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Orlando and Disney World


Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## aster4000

nice photo update.
I think I have to save money to visit this place.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

City of Orlando's History

Welcome to Fort GatlinOrlando’s history dates back to 1838 and the height of the Seminole Wars. The U.S. Army built Fort Gatlin south of the present day Orlando City limits to protect settlers from attacks by Indians.

By 1840, a small community had grown up around the Fort. It was known as Jernigan, named after the Jernigan family, who had established the first permanent settlement in the area. Jernigan had a post office, established May 30th, 1850.Welcome to Orlando

Six years later with the settlement expanding northward, the community officially changed its name to Orlando. In 1857, the U.S. Post Office adopted the name change. The Town of Orlando was incorporated in 1875 with 85 inhabitants, 22 of whom were qualified voters.

History is not as clear on where the name Orlando originated. There are four stories that are told. One involves Judge James Speer, who worked hard in getting Orlando as the county seat, naming Orlando after a man who once worked for him. Another is that Speer named it after a character from Shakespeare’s, "As You Like It".We'll name it Orlando, as you like it

A third version has Mr. Orlando on his way to Tampa with a caravan of ox. It is said that he got ill, died and was buried, and that folks would come by and say, "There lies Orlando"

The most common story is about a company of soldiers on duty during the height of the Seminole Wars. After battling Indians back into the swamps on the east side of Lake Minnie (now Cherokee), the military troop settled there for the night. Sentinel Orlando Reeves was guarding the camp when he spotted a log floating toward him. Recognizing the Indian disguise and wanting to warn his fellow soldiers, he fired his gun. Arrows felled the poor fellow as the Indians came out to ambush the camp. The Indians were chased back again, and the south side of Lake Eola was chosen to bury Orlando Reeves.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Eola Lake 










Eola Lake 










Eola Lake 















-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World



Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center


















------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World



Blizzard Beach










Church in Orlando










Journey to Atlantis










Sea World










Sea World














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Magic Kingdom had often been used as an unofficial nickname for Disneyland Park before the Walt Disney World Resort was built. The official tagline for Disneyland is The Happiest Place On Earth, while the tagline for Walt Disney World's Magic Kingdom is, The Most Magical Place On Earth.

Despite the similarities, the Florida park's tickets have always borne the official name of Magic Kingdom. In 1994, in order to differentiate it from Disneyland, the park was officially renamed to Magic Kingdom Park but is most often simply called Magic Kingdom. Like all of Disney's theme parks it does not take an article ("the"), however it is a common mistake to see it described as such. The sign on the railroad station at the front of the park erroneously states "The Magic Kingdom."


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World

Epcot Center








Epcot Center








Epcot Center








Epcot Center








Epcot Center










-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Boardwalk and Dolphin Hotel










Epcot boat that crosses you to the restaurants










MGM Studio










Walt Disney World Dolphin Hotel










Walt Disney World Swan Hotel












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Jerusalem Temple Holy Land Experience Orlando










Mallard Duck in Lake Weldona Orlando










Orlando Confederate Monument










Orlando Downtown










Orlando Side Street















-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando is a city in the central region of the U.S. state of Florida. It is the county seat of Orange County, and the center of the Greater Orlando metropolitan area. According to the 2010 US Census, the city had a population of 238,300, making Orlando the 79th largest city in the United States. The Greater Orlando metropolitan area has a population of 2,134,411, making it the 27th largest metro area in the United States, the sixth largest metro area in the southeastern United States, and the third largest metro area in Florida. Orlando is the fifth largest city in Florida, and the state's largest inland city.

City officials state the city is named for Orlando Reeves, a soldier who supposedly served during the Second Seminole War. Historians believe Orlando Reeves never existed. Other local legends tie the name to a cattle rancher and Shakespeare's Orlando. Orlando is nicknamed "The City Beautiful," and its symbol is the fountain at Lake Eola. The current mayor is Buddy Dyer. The city is best known for the Walt Disney World Resort (located approximately 21 miles (34 km) southwest of Downtown Orlando in Lake Buena Vista), founded by the Walt Disney Company in 1971, and for the Universal Orlando Resort (which consists of two parks, Universal Studios Florida and Islands of Adventure, as well as other attractions, including City Walk). Orlando is also home to the SeaWorld theme park, Gatorland, as well as Wet 'n Wild Water Park. With the exception of Walt Disney World, most major attractions are located along International Drive. The city's famous attractions form the backbone of Orlando's tourism industry, making the city the most visited American city in 2009.[4] The city is also one of the busiest American cities for conferences and conventions. Like other major cities in the Sun Belt, Orlando grew rapidly during the 1980s and well into the first decade of the 21st century. Orlando is also home to the University of Central Florida, which is the second largest university in the United States in terms of enrollment (as of 2011).

Orlando attracts approximately 47 million tourists a year (3.3 million of them are international tourists).[5] Its international airport, the Orlando International Airport (MCO), is the thirteenth busiest airport in the United States, and the 29th busiest in the world


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

History of Epcot

EPCOT opened on October 1, 1982, and it represents the culmination of Walt Disney’s greatest dream. From the earliest days of “the Florida Project” (a codename for what would become the Walt Disney World Resort), Walt spoke of a utopian futuristic city, then called Progress City, self-sustaining and self-governing, that would serve as a prototype for future cities everywhere. Sadly, Walt Disney did not live to see the completion of his dreams, passing away on December 15, 1966. Nonetheless, his dreams were not forgotten. After the smash success of the Magic Kingdom, the company was ready to move forward with Progress City.

For many reasons, it was decided that the project would not become an actual city, but rather another gated park, designed as a showcase of ideas, combining a look at the technology of the past and future, in Future World, with the World’s Fair-style global neighborhood of the World Showcase. The park would be named EPCOT Center, an acronym for Experimental Prototype Community of Tomorrow. The park was renamed simply Epcot in 1993, as part of the sweeping changes that took place during that decade.

Epcot’s opening day was a star-studded gala, with various celebrities and dignitaries dedicating sections of the park. Representatives from 22 countries each poured a gallon of water into the Fountain of Nations as a symbol of unity. Competition was fierce between early arriving park guests, as the first family to enter the gates was to be given Lifetime Passes to the park.

The early days of Epcot coincided with the heady days of expansionism, and Phase II of Epcot was soon rolled out, adding several new attractions to the roster. Michael Eisner gained control of the Walt Disney Company in 1984, and made several immediate changes in an effort to make the new park more family-friendly. The first of these changes was the addition of the Disney characters to the park. Wearing 1970s-style silver space suits, the characters met with a mixed reception. Epcot was designed to be an educational park, and many felt that the characters created an incongruity. Others saw this as a necessary change, in order to draw in families with children.

Originally, each Future World pavilion was backed by a corporate sponsor. The sponsors financed construction, and then agreed to pay for the attraction for a certain number of years. Sponsorships changed hands over the years, and eventually some lost sponsorship altogether.

The Epcot of today has changed dramatically from its original concept. Iconic attractions Horizons and World of Motion are gone, replaced by Mission: Space and Test Track respectively. The Universe of Energy is now hosted by Ellen and Bill Nye the Science Guy. The Living Seas is now The Seas With Nemo and Friends. The Wonders of Life pavilion sits generally empty, opening only during extremely busy seasons. Even the World Showcase has changed dramatically, with Akershus, the buffet restaurant in Norway, converting to a Disney Princess meal.

The dramatic changes at Epcot have met with mixed reviews. Unlike the Magic Kingdom, where classic attractions were replaced with hasty and unwelcome quick fixes, the new rides at Epcot are well-conceived and extremely well-received. However, some fans question Epcot’s new direction, feeling that the original point of the park has been lost in celebrity tie-ins and character appearances.

Perhaps the most controversial change to Epcot’s landscape was the giant Mickey hand displayed prominently above Spaceship Earth. Originally installed for the Millennium Celebration, the hand and accompanying Epcot logo had very little to do with the park at all. Many felt that the hand detracted from the look and added nothing in return. The wand was removed in summer of 2007 in time for the 25th anniversary.

Budgetary concerns have led to cutbacks at the park as well. Future World and the World Showcase now operate on a staggered schedule, with Future World open from 9 am to 7 pm and World Showcase open from 11 am to 9 pm. The staggered schedule works to some extent, funneling guests into the proper area for viewing Illuminations, but critics stress that it makes as little sense as would closing Fantasyland two hours early.

Epcot was not immune to the sweeping wave of questionable decisions that led to the closure of much loved attractions. For reasons still unknown to anyone outside Eisner’s inner circle, the Imagination pavilion, including the Journey Into Imagination ride, the critically acclaimed Michael Jackson film Captain EO, and the Image Works playground, underwent a major rehab in the 1990s. The rehab traded Captain EO for Honey I Shrunk the Audience, and Figment and Dreamfinder for Dr. Nigel Channing of the Imagination Institute. Rather odd, really, for a park that was so desperate to add characters to suddenly slash not only Dreamfinder and Figment, but the much loved characters of Captain EO as well. The Image Works never did reopen, but was replaced by a downstairs version that proved to be little more than a giant Kodak ad.

Audiences despised the changes. Letters, petitions, and phone calls flooded corporate headquarters. The protest proved more successful than the Mr. Toad protest, probably because angry fans boycotted Kodak, the ride’s sponsor, as well. In 2001, Imagination went down for yet another ride rehab, giving Figment a more prominent role and bringing in a new version of the original theme song. Although this effort, for the most part, stemmed the boycott, it did little to convince long time fans that they should ride. Imagination has gone from being one of the true E-ticket rides of Epcot to being a sad testament to what once was.

There is hope, however. Bob Iger, long-time right hand man of Michael Eisner, has taken over as CEO of the Walt Disney Company. The new Iger era promises a return to Disney’s roots, a time when show was much more important than profit. Time will tell whether Iger’s grand ideas will come to fruition, but fans are hopeful that, once again, Epcot can return to its original vision.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Epcot Center










Epcot Center










Epcot Center











Highway from airport to Disney World










Highway from airport to Disney World













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Highway from airport to Disney World










Animal Kingdom 










Animal Kingdom 










Animal Kingdom 










Animal Kingdom 













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Epcot Center










Hollywood Tower of Terror










Magic Kingdom 










Magic Kingdom 










Main Street












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Animal Kingdom










Animal Kingdom










Animal Kingdom










Animal Kingdom










Animal Kingdom













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


City of Orlando's History

Welcome to Fort GatlinOrlando’s history dates back to 1838 and the height of the Seminole Wars. The U.S. Army built Fort Gatlin south of the present day Orlando City limits to protect settlers from attacks by Indians.

By 1840, a small community had grown up around the Fort. It was known as Jernigan, named after the Jernigan family, who had established the first permanent settlement in the area. Jernigan had a post office, established May 30th, 1850.Welcome to Orlando

Six years later with the settlement expanding northward, the community officially changed its name to Orlando. In 1857, the U.S. Post Office adopted the name change. The Town of Orlando was incorporated in 1875 with 85 inhabitants, 22 of whom were qualified voters.

History is not as clear on where the name Orlando originated. There are four stories that are told. One involves Judge James Speer, who worked hard in getting Orlando as the county seat, naming Orlando after a man who once worked for him. Another is that Speer named it after a character from Shakespeare’s, "As You Like It".We'll name it Orlando, as you like it

A third version has Mr. Orlando on his way to Tampa with a caravan of ox. It is said that he got ill, died and was buried, and that folks would come by and say, "There lies Orlando"

The most common story is about a company of soldiers on duty during the height of the Seminole Wars. After battling Indians back into the swamps on the east side of Lake Minnie (now Cherokee), the military troop settled there for the night. Sentinel Orlando Reeves was guarding the camp when he spotted a log floating toward him. Recognizing the Indian disguise and wanting to warn his fellow soldiers, he fired his gun. Arrows felled the poor fellow as the Indians came out to ambush the camp. The Indians were chased back again, and the south side of Lake Eola was chosen to bury Orlando Reeves.


-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Magic Kingdom










Animal Kingdom










Animal Kingdom










Animal Kingdom










Animal Kingdom













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Disney's Beach Club Resort at night










Disney's Beach Club Resort










Disney's Grand Floridian Resort and Spa in Walt Disney World










The Tree of Life Animal Kingdom










Universal Entrance into the Revenge of The Mummy.













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Animal Kingdom










Animal Kingdom










Animal Kingdom










Animal Kingdom










Animal Kingdom













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

A Brief history of Universal Orlando Theme Park


With its grand opening in 1990 - Universal Studios Florida became the first real challenge to Disney's dominance of the Orlando tourism market. But the now famous rivalry between the two mega-destinations didn't start in Orlando - for that, we need to go back to the early 1920's.

It is well known that Walt Disney’s inspiration for Mickey Mouse came when he lost the rights to his first creation, Oswald the Rabbit. What’s less known is who he ultimately lost those rights to – Universal Studios. Universal was the distributor for the ‘Oswald the Rabbit’ shorts, and when they failed to agree to Walt Disney’s demands for more money, Walt walked away and Universal had sole rights to Oswald. That experience was the foundation of Disney’s insistence that he would never again license any of his creative property, especially his replacement for Oswald – Mickey Mouse. So, in a way, Disney fans have Universal to thank for just about everything that happened after that. 

The first incarnation of a Universal theme park happened in Hollywood, and was attached to the soundstages at the heart of Universal’s movie empire. What once began as a simple backstage tour through the Universal lot in 1962, eventually grew to become a full fledged theme park. It was the success of that venture that inspired Universal to eventually invest the princely sum of $250 million in 1990 to launch an east coast version of its theme park – this one designed to challenge Disney head on. But Disney had plans of its own. In the planning stages for the park, Universal sought out a partner to help minimize its financial risk – one of the company’s it approached was Paramount Studios, and one its most promising executives – Michael Eisner. While Eisner passed on the project, he remembered what he saw. Once Eisner took over the reins at Disney, he was determined to beat Universal to the punch. Plans for the Disney-MGM Studios were hurriedly assembled, and despite Universal’s year long head start – the Disney MGM Studios opened before Universal was able to open its gates. How you ask? Easy – it’s called the Reedy Creek Improvement District – a quasi-governmental agency that Disney controls that issues all the building and zoning permits that Disney requires when it undertakes any kind of new construction. Not having to go thru the usual channels for permits, it was able to open up its movie-inspired theme park ahead of Universal.

When Universal Studios Florida first opened in 1990, it had its fair share of problems. Several of its A-List attractions, including Jaws and Kongfrontation had technical glitches and long lines that had people leaving the park vowing to never return. It was so bad at points that managers were handing out vouchers for free tickets as angry guests stormed out of the park. It took some time, but Universal eventually overcame its inauspicious launch and became a real player in the Orlando theme park market. Jaws, Kongfrontation, and E.T. were among the parks biggest draws in those days (and still are, with the exception of Kongfrontation which was closed in 2002 to make way for “Revenge of the Mummy”). 

Since then, Universal has become very good at creating top notch, A-List attractions – Simposons, Terminator 2: 3D continues to be one of the parks most popular attractions. Men in Black – Alien Attack is another perennial favorite along with Twister: Ride it Out, The Revenge of the Mummy, and Shrek 4D (one of the most entertaining 3D attractions you’ll ever experience).

By 1996, it was time for Universal to consider expansion. They had learned a lot since 1990, and they knew they had the talent to build an extraordinary theme park – but they understood that if they really wanted to challenge Disney, they needed to do more than just add a few rides; they needed to transform their singular theme park into an entire resort destination. They also understood the importance of getting it right this time, so they reached out to industry heavyweights, including Steven Spielberg (who assisted with the original Universal Studios Flordia park), as well as hiring away some of Disney’s top imagineers. The plan called for a new theme park (Islands of Adventure), an upscale resort hotel (Portofino Bay) and a dining and nighttime entertainment district (CityWalk). In 1999 – Universal Studios Escape (eventually renamed Universal Studios Orlando) was unveiled. In 2000, a second hotel, The Hard Rock Hotel was added, and in 2002 – The Royal Pacific Hotel completed the plan.

Thanks to this major new expansion, the tourism downturn that nearly decimated most of the industry in 2001 and 2002 had little impact on Universal, as people were drawn to such mega-hit attractions as The Amazing Adventures of Spiderman, The Incredible Hulk coaster and Dueling Dragons. CityWalk almost from the start replaced Pleasure Island and Church Street Station as the preferred nighttime destination for Orlando locals, offering clubs that were more ‘hip’ and in some cases, a bit more upscale. While CityWalk was derided by some Disney fans as a rip off of Pleasure Island, the fact is that the original CityWalk at Universal Hollywood pre-dates Pleasure Island by more than 5 years. It was Disney that ‘borrowed’ the concept from Universal, not the other way around.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World



Hollywood Rip Ride Rockit










The Current entrance to Universal Studios










The original entrance to Universal Studios










Universal City Walk











Walkway entrance to the Theater from City Walk,











-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


All American Music Resort 










All American Music Resort 










Animal Kingdom










Animal Kingdom










Hollywood Studio












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Hard Rock Cafe










Hard Rock Cafe










Hard Rock Cafe










Hollywood











Hollywood













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The very first Submarine Voyage ride opened in Disneyland in June of 1959, the same day that The Matterhorn and The Monorail opened. The Submarine Voyage was a replacement for the less popular Phantom Boat Ride at Disneyland, which consisted of gasoline powered boats that often stalled, leaving visitors stuck in the middle of the lagoon. Walt Disney believed that the earth’s oceans were the "Last Frontier" so he proposed the idea of a voyage through liquid space at Disneyland.

What started as an "innocent" journey through an underwater field of fish and ocean vegetation quickly turned into an adventurous encounter with sea serpents and giant squids. Guests on Disneyland's Submarine Voyage would pass over an underwater volcano, lost treasure, a "graveyard of lost ships," and the legendary Lost Continent of Atlantis. As the subs went "deeper", you'd see bubbles traveling diagonally upwards, starting at the bottom right hand corner of each submarine's porthole to simulate the effect of going deeper into the ocean at each turn.

track through an ocean with hundreds of animatronic plants and sea creatures. In 1965 Disneyland had real women in mermaid costumes floating around the submarine portholes, but the "mermaids" started getting sick from the chemicals in the water, so in 1967 Disneyland had to rely solely on it's animatronics to give guests the thrill of seeing mermaids.

The eight submarines in Disneyland’s fleet were originally named after the U.S. Navy's atomic submarines: The Nautilus, The Seawolf, The Skate, The Triton, The Ethan Allan, The Patrick Henry, The Skipjack, and the George Washington. The submarines were each 52 feet long and weighed 94,000 pounds. They could seat 38 guests at a time and traveled at a maximum speed of 1.7 miles per hour.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando, as Florida's largest inland city, became a popular resort during the years between the Spanish-American War and World War I. In the 1920s, Orlando experienced extensive housing development during the Florida Land Boom. Land prices soared. During this period several neighborhoods in downtown were constructed, endowing it with many bungalows. The boom ended when several hurricanes hit Florida in the late 1920s, along with the Great Depression.

During World War II, a number of Army personnel were stationed at the Orlando Army Air Base and nearby Pinecastle Army Air Field. Some of these servicemen stayed in Orlando to settle and raise families. In 1956 the aerospace and defense company Martin Marietta (now Lockheed Martin) established a plant in the city. Orlando AAB and Pinecastle AAF were transferred to the United States Air Force in 1947 when it became a separate service and were re-designated as air force bases (AFB). In 1958, Pinecastle AFB was renamed McCoy Air Force Base after Colonel Michael N.W. McCoy, a former commander of the 320th Bombardment Wing at the installation, killed in the crash of a B-47 Stratojet bomber north of Orlando. In the 1960s, the base subsequently became home to the 306th Bombardment Wing of the Strategic Air Command (SAC), operating B-52 Stratofortress and KC-135 Stratotanker aircraft, in addition to detachment operations by EC-121 and U-2 aircraf


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World

The Wizarding World of Harry Potter










Universal Studios










Universal Studios










Universal Studios










Universal Studios












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Universal Studios










Universal Studios










Universal Studios










Universal Studios










Universal Studios













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url
October 23rd, 2011 10:26 AM


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Orlando Airport










Orlando Airport










Orlando Airport










Orlando Airport










Orlando Airport












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thanks to the people that enjoy this pictures of the United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Wells’Built Museum of African American History

Dr. William M. Wells was a prominent African-American physician in Orlando during the first half of the 20th century. He created the South Street Casino to host touring black bands and, since Orlando was rigorously segregated, he opened the Wells’Built Hotel next door to house the musicians. Ella Fitzgerald, Count Basie, Ray Charles, Cab Calloway, Ivory Joe Hunter, and many other musical greats played the Casino and stayed at the hotel over the years. White Orlando didn’t know what it was missing.

The Casino is gone now, but the hotel remains. It has been converted into a modest museum housing memorabilia of Orlando’s African-American community and displays on the Civil Rights movement in Orlando, along with some African art on loan from local collectors.

Dr. Well’s home has been moved to the site of the Casino. It is being restored and will open to the public sometime in 2007.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Skyline 










Skyline 










Skyline 













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

City Built Around Fort Orlando Florida

The last 170 years have been a time of phenomenal change for what was once referred to as "The Phenomenal City." Prior to the arrival of the first European settlers in 1837, the area that is now Orlando was occupied by the Seminole tribe of Native Americans. Historians believe that the Seminoles, whose named is said to mean "wild and separate," inhabited the Central Florida region for 6,000 to 12,000 years. The Second Seminole War, which spanned the period from 1835 to 1842, began when disagreements arose between the natives and the American settlers on such issues as land, cattle, and slaves. In the years following the war the natives moved away, leaving the pioneers who built their town around Fort Gatlin. Until 1845 Orange County, of which the city of Orlando is the county seat, was known as Mosquito County. Tradition holds that Orlando was named after Orlando Reeves, an American soldier on sentinel duty for a scouting party. While Reeves' companion slept, a native approached disguised as a rolling log. Reeves, seeing what was occurring, fired his gun, woke the other soldiers, and saved them from peril. However, Reeves himself succumbed to an arrow shot by the native. Prior to receiving the name Orlando in 1857, the town was known as Jernigan, after Aaron Jernigan, a settler from Georgia. The first post office was established in 1850.
Citrus Industry Spurs Development

Prior to the 1880s, the two biggest industries in central Florida were cattle breeding and cotton growing. During the 1880s some of the pioneers started growing citrus trees. The growth of Orlando in size and prosperity was associated with the need for better transportation to citrus markets on the part of citrus growers. The city had its first rail lines by 1881, and during the 1880s and 1890s there was an influx of new fruit growers. In 1885 Rollins College was founded in Winter Park. By 1886 the city's streets were lined with office buildings, churches, hotels, and schools, and tourists from the north began to spend summers in the area.

Disaster struck in 1894 when a three-day freeze destroyed nearly all the citrus trees in Orange County. The freeze had a devastating effect on the community, which suffered losses of an estimated $100 million. Packing plants closed, banks closed, people lost their jobs, and it was 15 years before Orlando fully recovered.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios











Hollywood Studios













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Hotel All Star Music










Hotel All Star Music










Hotel All Star Music










Hotel All Star Music










Hotel Another Disney Evening













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World



Hotel All Star Music










Hotel All Star Music










Hotel All Star Music










Hotel All Star Music











Hotel Broadway Hotel












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World



Boardwalk










Souvenir area in Disney World 










Souvenir area in Disney World 










Souvenir area in Disney World 










Souvenir area in Disney World 














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Big Thunder










Epcot Center










Hotel All Star Music










Hotel All Star Music










Islands of Adventure Tower
















-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World

Boardwalk










Hotel All Star Music










Lady Liberty










Magic Cinderella's Castle










Magic Kingdom













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Linguine

Nice pics....I almost feel like a child again.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you Linguine, that is the way I felt on my last trip to Orlnado


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World



Hotel All Star Music










Hotel All Star Music










Hotel All Star Music










Hotel All Star Music










Hotel All Star Music

















-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Geborgenheit

Thank you. Wonderful place ! Would love to go there.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

It is a beautiful place, you need at least a week to see almost everything. There are 4 parks within a huge park, Disney World is so large that it has its own fire department, police department, transportation and large amount og medical people to aid visitors in case they get sick.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World

Boardwalk 










Boardwalk 










Boardwalk 










Boardwalk 










Boardwalk 













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World

Magic Kingdom 










Magic Kingdom 










Magic Kingdom 










Magic Kingdom 










Magic Kingdom 














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World

Orlando Skyline 










Orlando Skyline 










Orlando Skyline 










Universal Studios










Universal Studios












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom














-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World

Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Disney Years in Orlando Florida

The Disney Decades

In 1964, Walt Disney began secretly buying millions of dollars worth of Central Florida farmland. As vast areas of land were purchased in lots of 5,000 acres here, 20,000 there -- at remarkably high prices -- rumors flew as to who needed so much land and had the money to acquire it. Some thought it was Howard Hughes; others, the space program. Speculation was rife almost to the very day, November 15, 1965 ("D" Day for Orlando), when Uncle Walt arrived in town and announced his plans to build the world's most spectacular theme park ("bigger and better than Disneyland"). In a 2-year construction effort, Disney employed 9,000 people. Land speculation reached unprecedented heights, as hotel chains and restaurateurs grabbed up property near the proposed park. Mere swampland sold for millions. The total cost of the project by its October 1971 opening was $400 million. Mickey Mouse escorted the first visitor into the Magic Kingdom, and numerous celebrities, from Bob Hope to Julie Andrews, took part in the opening ceremonies. In Walt Disney World's first 2 years, the attraction drew 20 million visitors and employed 13,000 people. The sleepy citrus-growing town of Orlando had become the "Action Center of Florida," and the fastest-growing city in the state.

Additional attractions multiplied faster than fruit flies, and hundreds of firms relocated their businesses to the area. SeaWorld, a major theme park, came to town in 1973. All the while, Walt Disney World continued to grow and expand, adding Epcot in 1982 and Disney-MGM Studios (now Disney's Hollywood Studios) in 1989, along with water parks; more than a dozen "official" resorts; a shopping, dining, and entertainment district; campgrounds; a vast array of recreational facilities; and several other adjuncts that are thoroughly described in this book. In 1998, Disney opened yet another theme park, this one dedicated to zoological entertainment and aptly called Animal Kingdom.

Universal Orlando, whose Universal Studios Florida park opened in 1990, continues to expand and keep the stakes high. In late 1998, it unveiled a new entertainment district, CityWalk, and in 1999, it opened Islands of Adventure, a second theme park including attractions dedicated to Dr. Seuss, Marvel Comics, and Jurassic Park. Also in 1999, it opened the Portofino Bay Hotel, a 750-room Loews property. In 2001, the curtain went up on the Hard Rock Hotel, and in summer 2002, the Royal Pacific resort opened as Universal announced plans to add two more hotels to the property in the next decade (plans that have thus far gone nowhere).

SeaWorld, too, got in on the action when it opened its $100-million sister park, Discovery Cove, in 2000. Now visitors have the chance to swim with dolphins even in landlocked Orlando.

While the tourist economy suffered for almost 2 years after the September 11, 2001 terrorist attacks and took a battering after a trio of hurricanes touched down in Central Florida in the summer of 2004, the industry has regained much of its strength as the years have passed. Indeed, one unfortunate casualty of the economic slowdown, Cypress Gardens, closed its doors in 2003 (and again, albeit only briefly, in 2008), but has since reopened under new management, and with a new lineup of attractions.

Disney, Universal, and SeaWorld, are, as usual, in a building mode, albeit not as enthusiastically as they were during the late 1990s. All the parks have added new attractions, ranging from Soarin' at Epcot to Universal's Fear Factor Live, to SeaWorld's new entertainment and dining district, the Waterfront. In 2005, in honor of California sibling Disneyland's 50th anniversary, Disney World unveiled new shows, services, rides, and attractions. The year 2006 brought with it the addition of Expedition Everest, Animal Kingdom's first real thrill ride. And in 2007 the Cinderella Castle Suite (now some lucky visitors can actually stay overnight inside the Magic Kingdom) was unveiled as part of Disney's Year of a Million Dreams celebration. New shows, attractions, and an after-hours Pirate and Princess Party debuted at the parks. Universal Orlando created a permanent home for the Blue Man Group at Universal Studios Florida. In 2008, Disney's Year of a Million Dreams continued, Disney-MGM Studios became Disney's Hollywood Studios, and even more new shows and attractions (including Toy Story Mania and a Disneyesque version of American Idol) debuted. Disney also closed its clubs on Pleasure Island in order to "re-imagine" the district. Aquatica (SeaWorld's eco-themed water park) became the first new park to open in over 8 years.

The year 2009 brought with it an economic upheaval that took a huge toll on tourism in Orlando, leaving the hotels, restaurants, and parks scrambling for business. Despite the slowdown, two new mega-coasters still managed to emerge -- Manta, an undersea-themed thriller, debuted at SeaWorld, while up the road at Universal Studios, Hollywood Rip Ride Rockit -- a combination rock concert, music video, and coaster ride, opened. Disney kicked off its newest year-long celebration aptly named What Will You Celebrate, with free admission (to a single Disney park) as the bonus for guests visiting on their actual birthday. New resorts continue to spring up in and around Orlando, but a slowdown in construction is expected in upcoming years.

Even amidst the most current economic slump, the pace of progress in this ever-changing city continues to move forward (albeit more slowly than in recent years), and it's a sure bet that these newcomers will be joined by even newer resorts, rides, and shopping and dining experiences in the coming years.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World

Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom











Magic Kingdom












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World

Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World

Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World

Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World

Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World

Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World

Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World

Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World

Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World

Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World

Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World

Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World

Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World

Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World

Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom











-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World

Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World

Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World

Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World

Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World

Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World

Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World

Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World

Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World

Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World

Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World

Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World

Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World

Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Magic Kingdom










Magic Kingdom










Restaurants at the edge of the river










Restaurants at the edge of the river











Restaurants at the edge of the river












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Restaurants at the edge of the river











Restaurants at the edge of the river











Restaurants at the edge of the river










Restaurants at the edge of the river











Restaurants at the edge of the river












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

50 Things You Didn't Know About Disney World


Think you know everything about Walt Disney World® Resort and its four world-class theme parks – Disney’s Magic Kingdom® Park, Epcot®, Disney's Hollywood Studios™ and Disney’s Animal Kingdom® Theme Park? Think again! Even the biggest Disney World fanatic will be amused, intrigued or surprised by some of the 50 fascinating Disney World facts listed below . . .

1. Walt Disney World® Resort encompasses 30,500 acres, making it approximately the same size as San Francisco.

2. When Disney’s Magic Kingdom® Park first opened its doors on October 1, 1971, adult admission cost $3.50.

3. The opening day crowd at Disney’s Magic Kingdom® Park was approximately 10,000 guests.



4. The eight “E ticket” attractions at Disney’s Magic Kingdom® Park were Space Mountain, Pirates of the Caribbean, Haunted Mansion, Country Bear Jamboree, Hall of Presidents, Jungle Cruise, It’s a Small World and 20,000 Leagues under the Sea.

5. The estimated annual attendance at Disney’s Magic Kingdom® Park is 17.2 million, followed by Epcot with 10.9 million ,Disney's Hollywood Studios with 9.7 million and Disney’s Animal Kingdom with 9.5 million.

6. Cinderella Castle is the tallest structure in Disney’s Magic Kingdom® Park at 189 feet, followed by Space Mountain at 183 feet.

7. Both the Carousel of Progress and It’s A Small World made their debut at the 1964-65 New York World’s Fair.



8. The 180-foot-tall Spaceship Earth at the entrance to Epcot weighs approximately 16 million pounds.

9. The Haunted Mansion uses state-of-the-art Omnimover vehicles called “Doom Buggies.”

10. The jolly headhunter who shows up near the end of the Jungle Cruise is known as “Trader Sam.”

11. In conjunction with the release of Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Men’s Chest, the Pirates of the Caribbean attraction at Disney’s Magic Kingdom Park was renovated to add several characters from the movie such as Jack Sparrow and Hector Barbossa.

12. The icon of Disney’s Animal Kingdom Theme Park, The Tree of Life, stands 14 stories, features more than 300 animal carvings and is 50 feet wide.

13. Built in 1917, Cinderella’s Golden Carrousel in Fantasyland was once located at Olympic Park in Maplewood, New Jersey.



14. The Great Movie Ride at Disney's Hollywood Studios is housed in a replica of Mann’s Chinese Theater.

15. Astro Orbiter first opened in Tomorrowland in 1974 as Star Jets.

16. The Hall of Presidents had its origins as an audio-animatronic exhibition called “Great Moments with Mr. Lincoln,” which premiered at the 1964-65 New York World’s Fair.

17. Originally known as the “Tropical Serenade,” the Tiki Room in Adventureland was once sponsored by Florida Citrus Growers.

18. The 60-foot-tall Swiss Family Treehouse in Adventureland weighs approximately 200 tons and is made of concrete and thousands of polyethylene leaves.

19. Cinderella Castle, the centerpiece of Disney’s Magic Kingdom, features 18 towers and 13 gargoyles.

20. The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh at Fantasyland is located on the site of the former Mr. Toad’s Wild Ride.

21. The “Spirits of America” statues in The American Adventure at Epcot represent Adventure, Compassion, Discovery, Freedom, Heritage, Independence, Individualism, Innovation, Knowledge, Pioneering, Self-Reliance and Tomorrow.

22. Towering four stories over DinoLand U.S.A. at Disney’s Animal Kingdom, Dino-Sue is an exact replica of the largest Tyrannosaurus Rex ever discovered.

23. Big Thunder Mountain Railroad in Frontierland features six trains: I.B. Hearty, I.M. Brave, I.M. Fearless, U.B. Bold, U.R. Daring and U.R. Courageous.



24. The Rock ‘n’ Roller Coaster – Starring Aerosmith at Disney's Hollywood Studios launches you at a speed of 0 to 60 miles per hour in 2.8 seconds.

25. A swinging suspension bridge leads from Tom Sawyer Island to Fort Langhorne, which was named after Samuel Langhorne Clemens (better known as Mark Twain).

26. The replica of the Liberty Bell that can be found in the center of Liberty Square was built from the same authentic cast as the original in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania.

27. The exit to Haunted Mansion features crypts with humorous names inscribed such as I.M. Ready, Rustin Peese, Pearl E. Gates, Manny Festation, Dustin T. Dust and Asher T. Ashes.

28. The Walt Disney World Railroad, which serves approximately 1.5-million passengers annually, is an authentic 1928 steam-powered train.



29. The Mission: SPACE thrill ride at Epcot is so authentic that motion sickness bags are available just in case of emergency.

30. Mickey’s Toontown Fair was once known as both Mickey’s Birthdayland and Mickey’s Starland.

31. Sonny Eclipse, an “intergalactic lounge singer,” performs daily at Cosmic Ray’s Starlight Café in Tomorrowland.

32. In order to rank as a “Galactic Hero” at Buzz Lightyear’s Space Ranger Spin, you must score 900,000 to 999,999 points.

33. The audio-animatronic dog in the Carousel of Progress is named “Rover.”

34. Astronauts Scott Carpenter, Gordon Cooper and Jim Irwin were present at the grand opening of Space Mountain in 1975.

35. Stitch’s Great Escape in Tomorrowland lies at the former site of ExtraTERRORestrial Alien Encounter, which closed in 2003.

36. One of the original attractions at Disney’s Magic Kingdom Park, Tomorrowland Indy Speedway was once known as Grand Prix Raceway.

37. Renamed The Seas with Nemo & Friends in 2006, The Living Seas pavilion opened at Epcot in 1986 and was originally sponsored by United Technologies.

38. “Honey, I Shrunk the Audience,” a 3-D film at Epcot, is located in Future World at the former site of “Captain EO,” another 3-D adventure that was directed by Francis Ford Coppola and starred Michael Jackson and Anjelica Huston.

39. Legendary golfer Jack Nicklaus was the first champion at the Walt Disney World Open Invitational, which made its debut in 1971.

40. The Tomorrowland Transit Authority was originally called the WEDway People Mover (WED standing for Walter Elias Disney).

41. Disney’s Magic Kingdom Park, which encompasses approximately 107 acres, is itself larger than Disneyland, which only covers 80 acres in Anaheim, California.

42. The design of Main Street U.S.A. was loosely based on Walt Disney’s hometown of Marceline, Missouri.

43. The Swiss Family Treehouse is of the species Disneyodendron eximus or “Out-of-the-Ordinary Disney Tree.”

44. The 189-foot-tall water tower icon at Disney's Hollywood Studios is known as the “ Earffel Tower.”

45. Jungle Cruise riverboats include Amazon Annie, Bomokandi Bertha, Congo Connie, Ganges Gertie, Irrawaddy Irma, Kwango Kate, Mongala Millie, Nile Nelly, Orinoco Ida, Rutshuru Ruby, Sankuru Sadie, Senegel Sal, Ucvali Lolly, Volta Val, Wamba Wanda and Zambesi Zelda.

46. Splash Mountain in Adventureland features a five-story, free-fall plunge at a 45-degree angle into a splash pool at a speed of 40 miles per hour.

47. The 8,500-acre Disney Wilderness Preserve, which lies 15 miles South of Disney World, features a Conservation Learning Center and hiking trails.

48. Buzz Lightyear’s Space Ranger Spin is located at the former site of If You Had Wings in Tomorrowland.

49. The three “talking heads” who introduce the Country Bear Jamboree are named Buff, Max and Melvin.

50. Approximately 46 million people visit Walt Disney World – including Disney’s Magic Kingdom Park, Epcot, Disney's Hollywood Studios, Disney’s Animal Kingdom Theme Park and Downtown Disney Area – annually.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Restaurants at the edge of the river










Restaurants at the edge of the river











Restaurants at the edge of the river










Restaurants at the edge of the river











Restaurants at the edge of the river












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Nickelodeon










Orange County Convention Center










Orlando Downtown










Orlando Downtown











Orlando Downtown













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Orlando Airport Monorail










Orlando Airport Monorail










Orlando County Courts










Orlando County Court 











Orlando Florida Temple House













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Orlando Lake Eola Heights Historic Residence










Orlando Lake Eola Skyline










Orlando Lake Eola Heights Historic Residence










Orlando Lake Eola Park










Orlando Mall at Millenia













-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World

Orlando NBA City Restaurant Restaurante










Orlando NBA City Restaurant Restaurante










Orlando NSU College of Dental Medicine










Orlando Rain Forest Cafe










Orlando Restaurant












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World


Orlando Marston










Orlando Mizell Leu House










Orlando Science Center










Orlando Shakespeare










Orlando Ripsaw Falls at Islands of Adventure












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World

Orlando Skyline










Orlando The Lodge Hotel










Orlando Tower Lake










Orlando UCF Business Administration










Orlando Universal Studios












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Orlando and Disney World

Orlando USF Arch










Orlando Wall Street Plaza










Orlando Western Way road entrance










Restaurants at the edge of the river










The Boardwalk 










The Boardwalk 












-------------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this post to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=786986[url]


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Kennedy Space Center and Cape Canaveral Florida


Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center











____________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Kennedy Space Center and Cape Canaveral Florida


Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center











____________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Kennedy Space Center and Cape Canaveral Florida


Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center












____________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Kennedy Space Center and Cape Canaveral Florida


Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center











____________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Kennedy Space Center and Cape Canaveral Florida


Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center











____________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Kennedy Space Center and Cape Canaveral Florida


Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center











____________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Kennedy Space Center and Cape Canaveral Florida


Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center











____________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Kennedy Space Center and Cape Canaveral Florida





Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center











____________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Kennedy Space Center and Cape Canaveral Florida


Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center











____________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Kennedy Space Center and Cape Canaveral Florida


Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center











____________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Kennedy Space Center and Cape Canaveral Florida


Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center











____________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Kennedy Space Center and Cape Canaveral Florida


Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center











____________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Kennedy Space Center and Cape Canaveral Florida


Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center











____________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## capricorn2000

nice! I enjoyed looking at your space center shots.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cape Canaveral

Cape Canaveral, from the Spanish Cabo Cañaveral, is a headland in Brevard County, Florida, United States, near the center of the state's Atlantic coast. Known as Cape Kennedy from 1963 to 1973, it lies east of Merritt Island, separated from it by the Banana River.

It is part of a region known as the Space Coast, and is the site of the Cape Canaveral Air Force Station. Since many U.S. spacecraft are launched from both the station and the Kennedy Space Center on Merritt Island, the terms "Cape Canaveral," "Canaveral" or even "the Cape" have become metonyms that refer to both as the launch site of spacecraft. In homage to its spacefaring heritage, the Florida Public Service Commission allocated "321" as the telephone area code for Cape Canaveral and surrounding counties.
Other features of the cape include the Cape Canaveral lighthouse and Port Canaveral. The city of Cape Canaveral is a few miles south of the cape. 

Mosquito Lagoon, the Indian River, Merritt Island National Wildlife Refuge and Canaveral National Seashore are also features of this area.

Humans have occupied the area for 12,000 years.

The Timucuans were there when the Spanish arrived.The Onathaqua tribe or village was in the area. They were in alliance with the Calusa in 1564. They may have been part of the Ais tribe

In the early 16th century Cape Canaveral was noted on maps, although without being named. It was named by Spanish explorers in the first half of the 16th century as Cabo Cañareal. The name "Canaveral" (Cañaveral in Spanish) is the third oldest surviving European place name in the U.S.The first application of the name, according to the Smithsonian Institution, was from the 1521–1525 explorations of Spanish explorer Francisco Gordillo.

A point of land jutting out into an area of the Atlantic Ocean with swift currents, it became a landing spot for many shipwrecked sailors. An early alternate name was "Cape of Currents." By at least 1564, the name appeared on maps.

English privateer Master John Hawkins and his journalist John Sparke gave an account of their landing at Cape Canaveral in the 16th century.

A Presbyterian missionary was wrecked here and lived among the Indians.
Other histories tell of French survivors from Jean Ribault's Fort Caroline whose ship the Trinite wrecked on the shores of Cape Canaveral and from whose timbers a fort was built.

The last naval battle of the American Revolutionary War was fought off the shores of Cape Canaveral in 1783, between the USS Alliance and the HMS Sybill.

Because of the hazards of the cape to shipping, the first Cape Canaveral Lighthouse was built and completed in 1843.

The 1890 graduating class of Harvard University started a gun club called the "Canaveral Club" at the Cape. This was founded by C.B. Horton of Boston and George H. Reed. A number of distinguished visitors including presidents Grover Cleveland and Benjamin Harrison were reported to have stayed here. In the 1920s the grand building fell in disrepair and later burned to the ground.

In the 20th century several communities sprang up in Cape Canaveral. The area was predominantly a farming and fishing community. The town was formerly called Artesia

In the 1930s a group of wealthy journalists started a community called "Journalista" which is now called Avon by the Sea. The Brossier brothers built houses in this area and started a publication entitled the Evening Star Reporter that was the forerunner of the Orlando Sentinel.

The first rocket launch from the Cape was Bumper 8 from Launch Complex 3 on July 24, 1950. On February 6, 1959 the first successful test firing of a Titan intercontinental ballistic missile was accomplished. NASA's Project Mercury and Gemini space flights were launched from Cape Canaveral, as was Apollo 7.

Cape Canaveral was chosen for rocket launches to take advantage of the Earth's rotation. The linear velocity of the Earth's surface is greatest towards the equator; the relatively southerly location of the cape allows rockets to take advantage of this by launching eastward, in the same direction as the Earth's rotation. It is also highly desirable to have the downrange area sparsely populated, in case of accidents; an ocean is ideal for this. The east coast of Florida has logistical advantages over potential competing sites. The Spaceport Florida Launch Complex 46 of the Cape Canaveral Air Force Station is at the tip of the cape.

From 1963 to 1973, the area was re-named "Cape Kennedy." President John F. Kennedy set the goal of landing on the moon. After his assassination in 1963, his widow, Jacqueline Kennedy, suggested to President Lyndon Johnson that renaming the Cape Canaveral facility would be an appropriate memorial. Johnson recommended the renaming of the entire cape, announced in a televised address six days after the assassination. Accordingly, Cape Canaveral was officially renamed Cape Kennedy.

Although the name change was approved by the U.S. Board on Geographic Names of the Interior Department in 1964, it was not popular in Florida, especially in the neighboring city of Cape Canaveral. In 1973, the Florida Legislature passed a law restoring the former 400-year-old name, and the Board went along. The name restoration to Cape Canaveral became official on October 9, 1973.[11] The Kennedy family issued a letter stating they "understood the decision". NASA's Kennedy Space Center retains the "Kennedy" name.


----------



## Linguine

very nice Cape Canaveral and Kennedy Space Center photos.....:cheers2:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you Linguine


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Kennedy Space Center and Cape Canaveral Florida


Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center










Kennedy Space Center











____________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Kennedy Space Center and Cape Canaveral Florida


Mosquito Lagoon










Atlantic Ocean










Atlantic Ocean










Atlantic Ocean










The Vehicle Assembly Building













____________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cheyenne Wyoming


Caney Avenue Downtown










City and County Building










Cowboy Museum










Historic Downtown










The Wrangler Sore












____________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cheyenne Wyoming

Capitol Building interior










Capitol Building 










Kreuzer Sheet Metal Shop










The Wrangler Store










Cheyenne Skyline












____________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cheyenne Wyoming

City Park










Downtown Office Building










Cowboy Museum










Historic Building in Downtown










Kentucky KFC










____________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cheyenne Wyoming

Post Office Building










Air Museum










Downtown Office Building










East Lincoln Way










Panoramic View











____________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cheyenne Wyoming

Cheyenne Plaza










Driving towards Cheyenne










Pizza and Electronic Stores










Tivoli Coffee Shop










Train Museum











____________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cheyenne Wyoming

1898 Cheyenne Wyoming










Train Depot at end of street










Capitol Building a the end of street










Indian artifacts in Capitol Building










Historic Building












____________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cheyenne Wyoming


A roaming Buffalo










Denver Skyline










East Lincoln Way










Lincoln Theater










My son and me in Cheyenne












____________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cheyenne Wyoming


Historic Buildings










Driving towards Cheyenne










Night panoramic view










Night Skyline










Old downtown Building












____________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cheyenne Wyoming

City Lake










Masonic Building










Church










Cowboy Museum










Train Depot













____________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cheyenne Wyoming


Driving from Cheyenne to Fort Collins Colorado










Driving towards Cheyenne










Indian Festival










Wyoming Arts Council










Wyoming Tribune Eagle













____________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cheyenne Wyoming


Cheyenne Depot Plaza and Capitol Building










Cheyenne Depot Plaza










City Park










Monument to the Pioneer Woman










Train Depot











____________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

On July 4, 1867, General Grenville M. Dodge, the Union Pacific Railroad's superintendent of construction, along with railroad representatives, surveyors, land agents, military officers, and some of Dodge’s personal friends arrived at an area known as Crow Creek Crossing. About 250 soldiers accompanied them to the Crossing in southeastern Dakota Territory to a rendezvous with General Christopher Columbus Augur, his 350 troops, and Pawnee Scouts. Dodge had planned the founding of his new city specifically on the nation's birthday.

During his two weeks at Crow Creek Crossing, Dodge with his survey crew platted the site two miles by two miles, now known as Cheyenne (Dakota Territory, later Wyoming Territory). He knew, from having been in the area before as a commander of troops looking for unruly Indians, he wanted Crow Creek Crossing as the Division Point for the U. P. railroad. It was the exact location, where to the east, land went down hill gradually five hundred miles to the railroad's head at Council Bluffs, Iowa and in the opposite direction began the railroad's most serious climb. Sherman Hill, named after one of Dodge's Civil War commanding officers, would rise more than two thousand, two hundred feet in just thirty miles to the west of Cheyenne.

The city was not named by Dodge as is indicated in his memoirs of 1910. It was, in fact, named by the officers and friends of Dodge at Crow Creek Crossing, celebrating the Fourth of July, while Dodge and his crew were surveying the right-of-way for the railroad. He missed the party and the actual naming of the future city. According to a letter sent to his wife on the 4th of July in 1867 and his daily diary of the same date, Dodge wrote he was out of the encampment at the Crossing with his survey crew when others named the town “Cheyenne” after a local Indian tribe.

At the party, Colonel A. B. Coleman, in responding to a toast to “The embryo City of Cheyenne” explained that he was a “member of the Committee to decide upon the name of this city,” and that the committee had decided to call it “by its present cognomen in hopes of conciliating the interesting Savages”; however, he didn’t wait around to determine their response. From the writings of those at the Crossing on that 4th of July, there was definite sarcasm toward the Cheyenne Indians, who hunted buffalo, antelope, and, quite often, white men up and down the Crow Creek.

The name likely came from French trappers in the region many decades earlier who did not like that particular tribe and intentionally gave them the French name "chienne", which was at the time a derogatory name. The white man anglicized the name of this Native American nation, one of the most famous and prominent Great Plains tribes, closely allied with the Arapaho. The Cheyenne were among the fiercest fighters on the plains. Not pleased with the changes brought about by the railroad, they had harassed both railroad surveyors and construction crews, killing many.

People from a hundred miles around who felt the construction of the Union Pacific Railroad through the area would bring them prosperity. By the time the first track was built into Cheyenne four months after its founding (November 13), over four thousand people had migrated into the new city. Eastern newspaper editors wrote that because it sprang up like magic upon the empty prairie, it should be known as the "Magic City, Queen of the Plains".

In its trek across the western continent, the sole occasion when railroad construction ceased was half way up Sherman Hill. Due to very poor wintery conditions, with temperatures extremely severe, the Union Pacific told all of its employees to go home and come back in the Spring; their jobs were guaranteed for three months.

Most of the construction gangs were ex-Civil War soldiers who had come from the distant East. They couldn't get home and back in that period of time. Therefore they poured into Cheyenne for the winter, swelling its population to over 10,000 (including only 400 women and 200 children), virtually overnight.

The Sheriff and his two deputies were overwhelmed with the hordes. By January of 1868, the Vigilance Committee, known as the "Gunny Sack Gang" enforced their kind of justice for the next six months. A recorded twenty hangings in and around Cheyenne left their imprint on the city's history with likely another four or five suspected. Once the railroad continued on to Laramie City, the need for the 200 masked policemen diminished.

Those who stayed and did not leave with the westward construction of the railroad were joined by gamblers, saloon owners, thieves, opportunists, displaced cowboys, miners, transient railroad gangs, businessmen, soldiers from "Camp Cheyenne", later named Fort Russell (now F.E. Warren Air Force Base), and men from "Cheyenne Depot". Within a year, Cheyenne's population had settled down to a respectable fifteen hundred loyal citizens.

Camp Cheyenne was founded on the 5th of July, 1867, by General Augur. At the urging of Dodge, Augur placed the fort three miles upstream on Crow Creek. Within two months, its name was officially changed to Fort David A. Russell, for a General killed in the Civil War.

Early Cheyenne's most prosperous business man, Francis E. Warren, became the Mayor, temporary Governor and later the Governor of Wyoming Territory, and finally Wyoming's Senator for 37 years. Upon his death, the name of the fort was changed to Francis E. Warren on January 1, 1930. It is currently one of the nation's strategic missile installations, aiding in Cheyenne's economy.

A part of Francis Warren's vast empire exists today as the Terry Bison Ranch six miles south of Cheyenne on Interstate 25. This working ranch is much as it was in Warren's day.

Colonel J. H. Carling, who had accompanied General Dodge to Crow Creek Crossing, was the first officer of a huge camp, supplying all fourteen northern army posts and three Indian Agencies on the frontier. The nickname of "Camp Carling" over the years, likely due to lazy speech, came to be called "Camp Carlin", though it was officially known as "Cheyenne Depot". This supply depot was located half way between Cheyenne and Fort Russell. By 1890, the Indians were on reservations, the surrounding forts were closed, and Cheyenne Depot was no longer needed. Today, there is no sign of the second largest supply depot in the United States. However, a couple of the houses from the depot were moved into Cheyenne and still remain.

In Cheyenne, because of the legislative lobbying efforts of Esther Hobart Morris, Wyoming Territory, in December 1869, became the first in the world to allow women the right to vote. They were also allowed to hold public office, to own land, and to retain property passed on in their husband's will. Previously, all went on to the deceased's eldest son without further legal discussion. It wasn't until fifty-one years later, in 1920, that the Constitution was amended for the rights of all women in America. Because of Wyoming's controversial 1869 stand on women's suffrage, it is known as the Equality State.

While Esther Hobart Morris was immediately appointed as the nation's first woman Justice of the Peace, it was Nellie Tayloe Ross who became the country's first woman Governor. Cheyenne's William Ross, during the first part of his administration as Governor of Wyoming, underwent an appendectomy. Complications from that surgery led to his death. His wife was chosen in the next general election of 1924 to fulfill her husband's term, making her the first woman Governor in the United States.

As the capital of the Wyoming Territory, and the only city of any consequence, Cheyenne was a major national source for beef during the 1870s and 1880s. The cattle industry boomed when European, British, and East Coast investors bought up all the land around Cheyenne for grazing. By 1885, the city bathed in its wealth and was known officially as "Wall Street of the West". Anything that happened with the cattle industry directly affected New York's Wall Street and the eastern states' economy. Cheyenne was at the time the richest city in the world per capita. The boom turned to bust during the severe winter of 1886-87, when nearly 80 percent of the estimated one million head of cattle in the area perished. The Cattle Barons went broke. Today, the cattle and sheep industry around Cheyenne is very strong, adding to the economy.



Due to this rich influence, in 1886, the Union Pacific was pushed into building the most beautiful railroad depot between Omaha and San Francisco. The completely restored Richardsonian-style facility, with its tall clock tower and polychromatic (two toned) stone, became a National Landmark in 2006. It may be the only major structure in the U.S. to have a portico through the building. This popular European feature was designed to allow horse-drawn carriages to go into the building to let out passengers without fear of them getting rained or snowed upon. The building is now the Cheyenne Depot Museum, providing a historical look at the Union Pacific's building of the transcontinental railway and its association with the city, together with examples of the steam power that dominated the Cheyenne rail yard.

The Cheyenne Club, built as a playhouse by the Cattle Barons in 1880, was the natural meeting place for the organization of the large well-capitalized ranches, the Wyoming Stock Growers Association (See Johnson County War of 1892, the largest of the "range wars" of early Wyoming history.) The Cheyenne newspaper offices of Asa Shinn Mercer's Northwestern Livestock Journal were burned down when the paper, which was founded as a public relations vehicle for the moneyed cattle interests, began to write scathing accounts of the events that were unfolding on the open range. Many of the ranch owners around the city were directly involved in that range war.

In a celebration of the cowboy, Cheyenne Frontier Days was begun in 1897 and, with its success, has become the world's largest outdoor rodeo. From meager beginnings, it has become a Wild West celebration during the last ten days of July every year. Contests of steer roping and bronco riding still prevail, along with Brama Bull riding and Wild Horse races. The tradition includes a midway carnival and celebrities entertaining huge crowds each night of the rodeo. The Air Force Thunderbirds, who have flown acrobatics over Cheyenne for more than 50 years, parades, and free pancake breakfasts are all part of Cheyenne Frontier Days.

General Dodge planned to have an assortment of railroad repair shops located at his Division Point in Cheyenne. However, Laramie, 48 miles west of the city, got the majority of early facilities for political reasons. By 1885, Cheyenne became the site for most of the engine and car repair departments. From the 1920s through the 1950s, Cheyenne's expanded rail yards and facilities employed as many as 5000 men and women in around the clock shifts. It is still a major hub for the Union Pacific as over 65 coast-to-coast trains pass through it daily.

As a town created by the railroad, Cheyenne fittingly preserves one of the eight surviving Union Pacific RailroadUnion Pacific Union Pacific Big BoyBig Boy locomotives ("4004"), the largest steam locomotives ever built, designed for hauling freight over the Rocky Mountains at high speeds. These engines typically hauled 100 freight cars up steep grades between Cheyenne and Ogden, Utah, at 50 miles per hour. This massive locomotive now resides in Holliday Park, a few blocks from downtown Cheyenne.

Today, the city is the home of the Union Pacific Steam Shop. Its crew of ten talented members keep two live steamers in operating condition for the railroad


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cheyenne Wyoming

Cowboy Sign










Dyno Bobel










Landscape










Civic Center










The Wrangler Store












____________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cheyenne Wyoming

Cowboys in a Rodeo










Old Governor's Mansion










River near Laramie










Train Station










Wyoming State Capitol Dome Ceiling












____________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cheyenne Wyoming


Landscape










Landscape










Landscape










Landscape










Landscape














____________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cheyenne Wyoming

House Chamber in Capitol Building










Car Wash










Residential area










Train Station










Taco Bell













____________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cheyenne Wyoming

A City Alley










Mural at Wyoming State Capital Bldg












Old Governor's Mansion










The Cowboy Museum










Lincoln Theater













____________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cheyenne Wyoming

Skyline










An Old Historic Building










Capitol Building










Cowboy Sign










Train Museum












____________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cheyenne Wyoming


Pacific Depot










Train Yard










Train Yard










Train Yard










Capitol Building












____________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## alexander2000

lovely Cheyenne...
my first time to see an extensive coverage of this capital city.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cheyenne is a beautiful and clean western city


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cheyenne Wyoming


Downtown










Federal Building 










Federal Building 










Liberty Bell replica of Liberty Bell in Philadelphia










Lincoln Way













___________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cheyenne Wyoming

Civic center










Cowboy Museum










Cowboy Museum











Cowboy Museum











Museum




















___________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cheyenne Wyoming


Bridge outside Cheyenne










Downtown










Downtown











Downtown











Historic Building












___________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cheyenne Wyoming


Monument between Chgeyenne and Laramie










North Platte River,Wyoming










Pioneer Hotel










Railroad Station










Naval Reserve Center











___________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cheyenne Wyoming


Residential area










Residential area










Skyline










Tourist Trolley










University of Wyoming












___________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cheyenne Wyoming


Cowboy Monument










Depot Union










Entering downtown










Indian celebration










West Museum












___________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cheyenne: History

Rough-and-Tumble Beginnings of Railroad Terminus

The region where present-day Cheyenne stands was originally occupied by a Native American Plains tribe in the Algonquian linguistic family. The townsite was initially a campsite for the U.S. Army's Major General Grenville M. Dodge and his troops, who were charged in 1865 with finding a railroad route over the Laramie Mountains. In 1867, when Dodge became chief engineer for the Union Pacific Railroad, he established a terminal town there; he named it Cheyenne for the local tribe. Dodge received some criticism in the local press for his mispronunciation of the word, which was actually "shai-en-na;" but his two-syllable version was accepted through usage.

Fort D. A. Russell was built in 1867 to protect railroad construction crews. Soon real estate speculators, merchants, gamblers, and tradesmen converged on Cheyenne in hopes of profiting from the construction project. Violent disputes arose over ownership of the land, since the railroad had already claimed it and citizens questioned the company's right to do so. Eventually troops from Fort Russell were called in; land jumpers were run out of town and could not return until they promised to acknowledge the railroad's claim.

A town charter was accepted by the Dakota Territorial Legislature in 1867 and Cheyenne was thereupon incorporated. By the end of that year the population had risen to 4,000 people, and lots were selling for $2,500. Makeshift buildings gave the town a raffish appearance, but even before railroad construction began, Cheyenne enjoyed the elements of a stable community; churches had been built and the first school, with 114 pupils, was opened in 1867. Within a year Cheyenne was thriving. More than 300 businesses were in operation, and the diverse citizenry included engineers, lawyers, artists, Native Americans, trappers, hunters, laborers, gamblers, and gunslingers. The town, however, was soon overrun by lawlessness.

The early Cheyenne closely resembled the Wild West towns depicted in novels and films. Dodge named it the gambling center of the world and some dubbed it "Hell on Wheels." Mayhem and violence were a way of life, with the saloon and the cemetery being the most important places in town. In an attempt to impose order, the churches backed an ordinance that closed saloons for four hours on Sundays; another ruling required visitors to check their guns. But laws were virtually unenforceable, so the vigilante "committee" became a substitute for the courts. Although the city government had been given powers by the Dakota Legislature upon incorporation, civic leaders found the vigilante approach to be more effective. When the jail became full, for instance, prisoners were driven from town with a whip or a six-shooter; frequently the committee executed perpetrators of severe crimes.
Riches Flow from Cattle, Sheep, Gold

A degree of peacefulness returned when railroad construction moved on toward Sherman Pass and transients followed. But then the first Sioux War broke out north of the Platte River, and Fort Russell became the supply depot for the Rocky Mountain region. In 1868 Cheyenne was made the seat of Laramie County; the following year it was named the capital of the new Wyoming territory. By the 1870s Cheyenne was the center of a prosperous ranching area where cattle were bred for a European beef market. Visiting Englishmen, who spent summers in Cheyenne and winters in Europe, joined wealthy cattle owners to found the Cheyenne Club, where they dined in luxury and struck deals that affected the cattle industry throughout the West. Furnished in the English style and serving the finest liquors in the world, the club employed a foreign chef whose cuisine was known nationwide.

With the opening of the Black Hills gold fields in 1875, the town profited from a new industry as Cheyenne merchants supplied miners and prospectors with provisions and equipment. The Cheyenne and Black Hills Stage Company was formed to transport passengers and cargo between the railroad and the mines. When electric lights were installed in 1882, Cheyenne was the wealthiest city per capita in the world. Cheyenne was named the capital of the new state of Wyoming in 1890, and the Capitol building was erected in the city. By 1890 the population had reached 10,000 people.

Before the turn of the century many ranchers had begun raising sheep, which adapted well to the climate and the native grasses; sheep raising continues to be an important industry in the area. During the twentieth century Cheyenne became an industrial and manufacturing center, and the Francis E. Warren U.S. Air Force Base was established at Fort Russell. In spite of extensive development as one of the state's largest cities (one out of five Wyoming residents lives in Cheyenne) and as a commercial, industrial, and transportation hub


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cheyenne Wyoming


All terrain vehicles










City lake










Downtown











Pioneer carriages










Tourist carriages












___________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cheyenne Wyoming

Bed bath and Beyond










Depot Plaza










Entering Cheyenne










The Wrangler










Wyoming State Capitol Building












___________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Cheyenne Wyoming

City Lake










Customs office










Grain elevator










Train depot










Train Museum











___________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District


Arriving at Chinatown











Downtown Los Angeles Chinatown










Driving by Chinatown










Eastside Market Italian Deli










Chinatown Broadway












___________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District


1914 Charlie Chaplin in Old Chinatown










Pagoda










Evans School Adult School in Chinatown, downtown in the background










Evans School Adult School in Chinatown










Sun Yat Sen 












___________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District


Chinatown Stores










Metro Line 










Metro Line 










Parasols in Chinatown










Pedestrian in Chinatown













___________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District


Arts Store










Metro Line










Metro Line










Metro Line










Ord and Broadway Streets













___________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District

Alpine and Broadway










Alpine Tower










Hawaiian Chicken










Homeboy Restaurant and Bakery










Rapid Transit Authority Building












___________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District


ABC Market










Bank of America










Metro Line










Standard Bank










Chinatown Stores











___________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District




A tree in Chinatown










Capitol Milling Company












Hop Lsuie










Mei Ling Way











Broadway and Alpiune Streets











___________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District

Broadway Street










Chinatown at the far left










Chinatown in the background










Entering Chinatown Gateway










Tattoo Store












___________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States 






___________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District



Alley on Hill Street










Alpine Plaza










Alpine Street










Apartment Complex on Sunset










Area near Dodger Stadium on the way to Chinatown











___________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District



Area near Dodger Stadium on the way to Chinatown










Area near Dodger Stadium on the way to Chinatown










Area near Dodger Stadium on the way to Chinatown










Area near Dodger Stadium on the way to Chinatown










Area near Dodger Stadium on the way to Chinatown













___________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you


----------



## timo9

nice pics!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thanks


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District

Arriving at Chinatown










Arriving at Chinatown










Arriving at Chinatown










Arriving at Chinatown










Arriving at Chinatown












___________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Golden Years of Los Angeles Chinatown: The Beginning by Suellen Cheng and Munson Kwok

Chinese Historical Society of Southern California

Original Chinatown location

Fifty years ago on the sunny Saturday of June 25, 1938, California's Governor Merriam and a host of dignitaries dedicated Los Angeles Chinatown's Central Plaza in a gala Grand Opening ceremony. One of the Nation's first malls and certainly the first modern American Chinatown, owned and planned from the ground up by Chinese, Central Plaza would provide a magnificent hub and lexus for growth into the famous colorful, vibrant Chinese American community we all know today.

Originally, New Chinatown consisted of many notable restaurants, shops, an herbal store, a grocery store, a bean cake factory, a Chinese deli and offices. In 1938, these long-time establishments were all moved from Los Angeles' Old Chlnatown, not quite a mile away. What led to this sudden mass relocation into Los Angeles' Little Italy, and the need for establishing a new Chinatown?

The first Chinese was recorded to be in Los Angeles in 1852. Continuous settlement began in 1857. By 1870, an identifiable "Chinatown" of 200 or so was situated on Calle de Los Negros - Street of the Dark Hued Ones - a short alley 50 feet wide and one block long between El Pueblo Plaza and Old Arcadia Street. These early, mostly male, Chinese were mainly laundrymen, market gardeners, agricultural and ranch workers, and road builders. Despite the heavy discrimination in the late 19th century, Chinese held a dominant economic position in the Los Angetes laundry and produce industries for several years of this period. Consequently, old Chinatown flourished, expanding eastward from the Plaza across Alameda Street and eventually attaining a population of over 3000. The Exclusion Acts inhibited any real growth for many years.

In a typical experience, Chinese became lessees, subleasees or tenants of a major land or property owner, such as Apablasa. Laws prohibited most from citizenship and hence, property ownership. The Chinese densely settled a major part of Old Chinatown on the Juan Apablasa grazing grounds and vineyards, controlled by his old widow. Inability to gain ownership in large measure would have dire consequences later.

Old Chinatown in its heyday, 1890 to 1910, could count 15 or so streets and alleys, and perhaps 200 building units. It had sufficient size and sophistication to boast of a Chinese opera theater, three temples, a newspaper (for a while), and later, its own telephone exchange. Old Chinatown was a residential as well as commercial community. The slow increase in the number of women would lead to the establishment of families with children. During this time, most of today's leading Chinese family and district associations, Chinatown institutions were founded, and church missions were organized, which began the process of community acculturation. Old Chinatown, with restaurants, curio shops, and "strange" entertainments, even became an attraction for the early, pioneering breed of American tourist.

Dislocation

By the early 1910's the seeds o{ decline were sown in Old Chinatown. Besides the Exclusion Acts curtailing immigration, the inducements of the new produce center at City Market, co-founded by the Chinese, and a new nearby Chinatown with an evolving residential district led to a gradual population decrease in the Old Place. Symptoms of a generally corrupt Los Angeles, news of wide open gambling houses, vestiges of opium dens, often staged for the unwary tourist, and the fierce tong warfare of the period encouraged the respectable visitor to avoid the Old Quarter. Now, highly dependant on Chinese residents alone, business in Old Chinatown declined.

 Perhaps the most important factor in Old Chinatown's increasing depression was instability and uncertainty in the actions of the landlords. With the rumors of impending City redevelopment increasing in volume with each passing year, few cared to improve or maintain their Chinatown properties. Incredibly, the historic streets of Old Chinatown east of Alameda were never to be paved as a result of this downward spiral of disinterest. Housing conditions were abominable in the end. And the Chinese became too impoverished or too dispirited to improve much. Without a place to go, they would remain stubbornly reluctant to vacate even at the very end.

The threat of Chinese relocation started as early as 1913 when a large portion of Old Chinatown was entangled in a three-way litigation suit between the Apablasa family and the City of Los Angeles over the ownership of Chinatown streets. It was contended that the streets belonged, not to the city, but to the estate since all street improvements had been paid for by the estate and the property had been maintained as private.

Meanwhile all the leases on the Chinatown property had expired and litigation was the one barrier which prevented the sale of the property for uses other than housing the Chinese. On December 12, 1913, all suits were dropped and six acres of Old Chinatown property were sold for $310,000, possibly for Southern Pacific track ways. On November 7, 1914, a large deal was concluded for the acquisition of all Chinatown lying east of Alameda Street. This property cost the new owner L.F. Hanchett, a San Francisco capitalist, over two million dollars. Old Chinatown was to be converted into an industrial and warehouse district while a new Chinese Colony would be developed. In time, Hanchett was found to be planning a railroad terminal instead, but he was thwarted in court as his plan lost credibility.

The Hanchett experience was the first of several attempts for a terminal. Civic discussions continued at the highest levels of power, with always the favorite site being Old Chinatown since it was conveniently adjacent to a confluence of tracks and the land was controlled by one or few owners. In a day when rail was king, the strong metropolitan desire for a major rail terminal, Union Station, was akin to the push for Los Angeles International Airport years later. On the fateful day of May 19, 1931, a California Supreme Court decision was upheld approving land condemnations and the construction of the new Union Station upon the site of Old Chinatown. Two years were to slip by before an acceptable Chinese relocation proposal was accepted by the City.

A New Beginning: Where's the plan?

"Every American who had a Chinese acquaintance thought he had a deal cooked up. Every Chinese who had an American friend thought likewise." Peter SooHoo, 1937.

Such was the fever of the times in Old Chinatown during these Depression years. The first plan which seemed acceptable to everyone was the Eastman plan of 1933. Put forth by George Eastman, a past Los Angeles Chamber of Commerce president, the development had the support of the Chinese, as expressed by the Chinese Chamber of Commerce and the City of Council by October. The elaborate project would include shops, restaurants, a temple, a theater, gardens, and plazas, all in a Chinese architectural motif. 

Finally found to be too costly to implement, the Eastman plan had the net effect of starting the wrecking ball to swing. In December the two-story building housing the Chinese School was brought down. The original Chinese produce market and the "ma ya" remembered by every child of Old Chinatown had come to an end. The old Chinese vegetable peddler in his one horse cart, a fixture in Los Angeles for fifty years, was no more.

With the Eastman plan stillborn, the search for acceptable solutions intensified. The Chinese seemed to be on their own. Many would head for the City Market area or disperse. The Plaza Development Association, a consortium of seventy corporations, undertook the evacuation process as the evictions occurred.

Mrs. Christine Sterling, a prominent Los Angeles socialite, civic leader, and the creator of the famed Olvera Street Mexican market, sought to create a similar project for the Chinese. By 1935, her concept was well advanced along the lines of the "exotic" atmosphere in a Chinese village or small town, with booths and stalls along narrow winding streets. In the late 1930s the China City project provided an alternative for the dislocated Chinese businessman or the would-be entrepreneur. Eventually over 70 such opportunities would exist in China City for tenants. Two major fires in a decade sapped the vitality of the enterprise. By the early 1950's China City was gone.

Many of the businessmen with long-time establishments still did not have a viable solution. A certain desperation was beginning to creep in. From the words of SooHoo in 1941, "... when the merchants in Old Chinatown had orders to move out to make room for the Union Terminal, they did not know what to do. They tried very hard to find a new place. Much effort was spent seeking the proper location. They were handicapped by lack of finances and, because of the uncertainty of knowing where to go, some of them had to close their place of business."

The community was fortunate to have one of their own, a visionary native Chinese American born and raised in Old Chinatown in this time of great need. Peter SooHoo moved with facility in both the Chinese and Los Angeles communities and gained the high trust of both. He became an influential leader in the Chinese community at a relatively young age. Fluent in Cantonese and English, he became the spokesman for Chinatown to American institutions such as the Chamber of Commerce and the press. 

During the 1930's, he made periodic declarations to the local papers that the reported demise of Old Chinatown was premature, and that customers in Chinatown were most welcome. He graduated in engineering from the University of Southern California, one of the first local Chinese Americans in the field, and was the first Chinese American to join in the Department of Water and Power. His commitment to his community was total.

Thus the opportunity for a new Los Angeles Chinatown was largely shaped by SooHoo. As several scholars have noted, and as he told it, "I would go to Mr. Barclay, the engineer of Union Terminal, time and time again to ask for an extension because those who remained had not yet found a place to move to... Finally one afternoon as I sat with Mr. Barclay asking him for one more time [for an extension]. I mentioned the fact that here on North Broadway would be a good location for Chlnatown, but I didn't think it could be had. Mr. Meiggs who was present said, 'I will tell you whom to see.' 

He gave me Mr. Lapham's address and I wasted no time going to see him. That afternoon the seed for the new Chinatown was planted." Stanley Meiggs was assistant superintendent of the Union Terminal and Herbert Lapham was land agent for the Santa Fe Railway, which owned the storage yard area SooHoo sought.

The concept for Central Plaza may have been influenced greatly by SooHoo's vision. He did try working with Eastman and Sterling, but the outcome from both efforts were unsuccessful: for one, financing was the difficulty; for the other, the philosophy of the approach. These experiences and discussions of the early Hanchett ideas may have shaped the form of the new Los Angeles Chinatown. The Chinese would finance the venture themselves including land and buildings. They would want to be self sufficient. They would wholly own and control the project. That step would lead to an association and eventually a California corporation. Such an entity totally organized by Chinese solely for business was an unprecedented development. The buildings would be most modern and airy, correctly engineered for earthquake, fire safety, and sanitation. The streets would be wide for an open, safe look. Thus the area would be palatable to the casual American tourist as well as fellow Chinese. The new community would eliminate potential houses of vice, such as gambling. Although enterprises were emphasized, there was to be a residential element. Later, SooHoo even viewed the complex as a culture center as well.

However the design and operational concepts for Chinatown evolved through the collective community process, the organizers remained true to their heritage in architectural design. Chinese building concepts and symbols can be viewed throughout the complex, especially in the oldest buildings. In the end, these courageous men and women created a unique idea for a Chinatown, neither distinctly Chinese nor American, but a harmonious blending of both into a new style called Chinese American.

The historic organizational meeting of the association with Herbert Lapham occurred at night on April 22, 1937, at old Tuey Far Low on Alameda and Marchessault Streets. The host was the eminent Chinatown leader and restauranteur, Quon Soon Doon. The others present included SooHoo, Chinese Consul T.K. Chang, Lee Wah Shew and L.W. Fon. Lee was the original owner of the famed Yee Sing Chong grocery and Fon, the proprietor then of the recently closed, century-old Man Jen Low (General Lee's). There would be 28 Chinese listed as Founders of Los Angeles Chinatown. Lee Wah Shew was Founding President; Walter Yip and Dr. John Lum, the vice presidents; Quon Soon Doon. treasurer; Peter SooHoo, English secretary; Tom H. Ling, Chinese secretary; Mu Bien Sam and K.G. Louie, auditors. 

Advisors to the Board were Consul Chang, Vice Consul Y.S. Kiang and pioneering L.A. lawyer Y.C. Hong. Counsel for the association was to become Robert Craig, later Dean of USC's Law School. The association would own all rights-of-way and, initially, around one quarter of the land in Central Plaza. The rest would be private investments of association members only.
At last, Chinatown had its relocation plan!!


Development

Formed as the Los Angeles Chinatown Project Association. the group's main objectives were fundraising, site acquisition, design, and construction. Quickly, the membership grew to 33. By August 1937, $40,000 was reportedly raised. The Association or company sold shares, eventually 546.5 shares for $100 per share for the initial capitalization. By the time of the Grand Opening, it was estimated that $100,000 had been invested. All of this money was raised among the Chinese without bank financing or loans. No land acquisition or construction would proceed without the up-front collection of all required funds. Community approvals needed to be gained from the Chinese Consolidated Benevolent Association, Chinese American Citizens Alliance, and the Chinese Consulate.

Erle Webster and Adrian Wilson were the architects who worked successfully to combine the elements of Chinese designs on essentially modern buildings. Economy and a limited budget dictated that the structures be kept simple rather than exactly authentic.

The role of Herbert Lapham in the land acquisition process cannot be underestimated in this period. He was sympathetic to the Chinese need, and worked to convince his superiors. As SooHoo was to say, "Mr. Lapham is considered the 'godfather' of Chinatown because he has given them his helpful guidance, and was instrumental in helping establish this new Chinatown here."

Three groups of buildings were constructed initially along Gin Ling Way, comprising 18 Units. Straddling Gin Ling Way at Hill (Old Castelar Street) is Chinatown's oldest pailou, the West Gate. The superstructure is made partially of 150 year old camphor wood. The four characters of poetry across the gate were composed by T.K. Chang. In translation, they represent "Cooperate to Achieve" - a good motto for this community project. A traditional composition on a pailou was the highest compliment the representative of China could pay to the Chinese community of Los Angeles for success in their venture.

By the Spring of 19B8 of Los Angeles newspapers were beginning to notice the arrival of a new Chinatown. Meanwhile Peter SooHoo was giving talks on the new project to American groups such as the Women's Club. The first stores opened in February and by June 1 the first 18 units were in operation.

As the project raced toward Grand Opening Day, additional units were in the planning. The goal was 62 units over one square block. In July, the two Story office building and the adjacent mall restaurant complex developed by Y.C. Hong was begun. The famous East Gate (Broadway Gate), also erected by Mr. Hong, was completed before the end of the year. By the second anniversary, apartments had been started, and the project worth was about $500,000. Four more buildings were to follow, so that SooHoo could acclaim In early 1941 that the investment had reached $750,000 (in 1941 dollars).

Granb Opening

The climax of years of planning and hope took place on June 25, 1938. A full page ad in Section I of the Los Angeles Examiner greeted the morning reader, inviting him to partake of "The Enchanting Charm of Old China in Los Angeles." The ad was sponsored by the New Chinatown contractors and contained signatures for each store unit or proprietor, including those soon to move to the new facility.

Illustrated featured articles in all the City's newspapers announced the public ceremonies. An interesting emphasis was the sense of a pioneering Chinese American heritage. The Chinese merchants extolled with pride that some businesses already were nearly 50 years old, extending over three consecutive generations of ownership. Peter SooHoo declared, "This Chinatown is intended to be the center of activity to which all Chinese scattered throughout Los Angeles will be attracted."

New Chinatown was decorated with colorful lanterns and banners. The flags of the United States and the Republic of China were seen everywhere. These gala preparations were made by the youths of Chinatown, organized in a unique 1930's Chinese American group - the Federation of Chinese Clubs in Los Angeles. Visitors began arriving in the morning. The principal public ceremony conducted by the Los Angeles Chinatown Association was held on Gin Ling Way at the West Gate on Hill (Castelar) Street. Master of ceremonies was the ever present Peter SooHoo. A parade consisting of 400 of the Chinese youth in the Federation, young men and women in native costume, passed by the West Gate reviewing stand on Hill (Castelar) Street. 

Among the dignitaries present were government officials, Consul Chang and his wife, Consul Wong, Anna May Wong, Keye Luke, Soo Yong, a famed actor of the period, a certain Mrs. Thaddeus White, who was Princess Der Ling, and Mrs. Merriam. Radio station KTMR broadcasted the ensuing events.

Around two o'clock, ex-California Governor Frank F. Merriam rose to speak. He noted that New Chinatown "represented a monument to those Chinese who played such an important role in building the West and a lasting evidence of American Chinese amity." Gov. Merriam then dedicated a curved plaque mounted on a column of the pailou, which was "Dedicated to the Chinese Pioneers Who Participated in the Constructive History of California." 

Merriam was followed to the podium by Los Angeles Mayor F.L. Shaw and Supervisor Gordon L. McDonough.

Chinese Consul T.K. Chang remarked that the building of New Chinatown is an example of a willingness to adopt new modern ways, that the community needed to follow this spirit to promote "our Chinese economic and social status."

Telegrams from Senator W.G. McAdoo and Chinese Ambassador Wong were read. A Veterans Band played the American and Chinese anthems. And after the round of speakers, about 100 guests adjourned to the Man Jen Low banquet rooms for a luncheon reception.

Meanwhile, the public festival was in full swing. All stores were open, and street booths were set up to attract even more customers. Some booths run by the youthful Federation were raising funds for civilian relief in war-torn China. About thirty high school and college Chinese girls, in the traditional cheong-sam, served as guides to the visitors. A display of art by Chinese American artists was available to the public. Some of the artist exhibitors remain familiar: Tyrus Wong, Keye Luke, Gilbert Leong, Jade Fon, George Chinn. Tyrus Wong, in particular, would later leave his creative mark in New Chinatown with outdoor and indoor murals which can be seen to this day.

The festivities moved toward a fitting climax in the evening. Traffic at the street intersections had, by now, been jammed for hours. Ceremonies began around seven o'clock with bands, one Chinese and one American, at the West Gate and on the east side of the Plaza. The bands took turns performing. Lion dances and singing lasted more than two hours. Finally, with the crowd at a high level of exhilaration and anticipation, two Chinese opera singers from San Francisco's famed Tai Mou Toi troupe lit the "tons" of firecrackers.

Dancing to the sweet American music of the '30s by Chinese lantern light lasted well past midnight in the streets and the Central Plaza. The booths closed late, and over $400 was raised for China by the youth. Anywhere from 25,000 to 100,0000 had taken part. Lucille SooHoo would remember the streets to be carpeted red, layered with more paper from spent firecrackers than she had ever seen.

New Chinatown had thrown a great party and made an auspicious start.
One young man would note, "This new community will offer and materially aid in providing employment and opportunities to the younger group." 

Eyewitness historian William Hoy could declare in his "Chinatown" column in 1938, "This new Chinatown is the only Chinese community in America which was planned beforehand, something which is typical of the present American trend of community planning. Whether it will live up to the expectations of those who are responsible for its birth remains for the future to decide."

Epilogue- A Good Start

In the first year following the memorable opening, the Hong buildings on Gin Ling Way would be completed. So would the famed landmark East Gate or Broadway Gate, also constructed by Y.C. Hong. The Seven Star Sacred Caverns and wishing pool would also be completed by artist Prof. Liu Hong Kay. The Caverns are an artistic rendering of an actual scenic spot in Guangdong province, China. A willow tree would be planted at the pool by Paramount's Anna May Wong.

The East Gate is else know as the Gate of Maternal Virtues, erected by Hong in honor of his mother. The four character poem states, "The spirit of (Mother) Meng and (Mother) Ow." These women were exemplary mothers in the history and culture of China, and so appropriately were revered by their offspring, as each Chinese child should revere and respect his mother. The first lighting ceremony of the East Gate took place on the first anniversary of New Chinatown. This historic event reprised years later in 1985, when the East Gate was ceremoniously refit following a major rehabilitation and beautification effort by the Chinatown Project of the Community Redevelopment Agency.

Events which received public notice included the celebration of the Chinese New Year around January 26, 1939, and the colorful first anniversary celebration in June, chaired by Peter SooHoo and Y.C. Hong. The celebration began with a press reception at the Forbidden Palace and ran for a week. Featured was the Mei Wah Girls Drill Team led by drum majorette Barbara Jean Wong. There were fireworks, street dancing, and booths.

By the second anniversary the mall was averaging 20,000 visitors a week, so said Walter Yip, now president of the association. The anniversary celebration nowfeatured a lantern parade on the New Chinatown street, the highlights of which were the Mei Wah girls and a ceremonial dragon. 

Speeches were held and the Jinnistan Grotto (Chinese) band appeared at the East Gate stage.

In early 1941, the five tier pagoda of today's Hop Louie-Jade Pagoda (Golden Pagoda) was constructed. This perhaps was the last major landmark to be erected characterizing today's New Chinatown Central Plaza. The rapid success of New Chinatown led to the development plans for a West Chinatown across Hill Street, and so the Chinese Development Company was formed. This new effort would lay dormant until after World War II. The shadow of war in the Pacific and the Asian mainland led to a major community festival in early August, the Moon Festival. The proceeds of event were to be used for war relief in China, which was hard pressed by the Japanese invader. For the first time, the three existing Chinatowns in Los Angeles were in close cooperation: Old Chinatown, China City, and New Chinatown. For three days major parades on the thoroughfares of Los Angeles connected all three Chinatowns. Movie stars were seen everywhere. 

Entertainment and fundraising booths were set up in all three areas.
As the community entered the days of World War II, when new, more serious priorities would arise, Herbert Lapham could summarize the entire effort by the following remark which remains true nearly fifty years later.

"It is quite a thing, this new Los Angeles Chinatown. It is a credit to the enterprise, the courage, and the pioneering spirit of these hard working people." (Lapham, 1941).


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District


Alpine Street










Downtown Skyline seen from Chinatown










Downtown Skyline seen from Chinatown










Old Building where elections records used to be counted and held 












Old Building where elections records used to be counted and held 















___________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District


Cesar Chavez and Spring Streets











Cesar Chavez and Spring Streets











Cesar Chavez and Spring Streets











Cesar Chavez and Spring Streets











Mozaic Apartment Complex on Cesar Chavez St.















___________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District


Budhist Temple










Chinatown Plaza










Chinatown Plaza










Metro Plaza Hotel










Temple on the way towards Civic Center













___________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District

Bank of America










Broadway and Alpine










Chinatown English Language Academy










Community Church










Dynasty Center











___________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District

Community Church










County Jail










Old Historic Post Office Building










Old Historic Post Office Building










Rapid Transit Authority Headquarters













___________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## hhhhh

*Cool PICS.*


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you hhhhh


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District

Pagoda










Pagoda










Pagoda like building










Palm Tree Inn










Pasadena Freeway











_________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District


Tyrus Wong Mural










United Buffet 










United Buffet










Wishing Well










Yong Y. Ling M.D.












_________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District

Skyline Beauty Supply










Southern California Fukienese Association











Souvenir and natural medicine stores










Sun Yat Sen










The Cornfield site of the Los Angeles State Historic Park













_________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District


College and Alameda










College Street Kaiser Hospital Building










College Street











Downtown Framing










Downtown seen from Chinatown












_________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District

CBS Seafood Restaurant










Cesar Chavez Boulevard and Broadway










Cesar Chavez Boulevard










Charles Raphael Plate Glass Company built in 1889










Chavez Ravine Pl and College Street















_________________________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District


Mien Nghia Noodle Express










North Main Street










North Spring Street











Ocean Seafood Restaurant










Chung King Plaza












----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436
Jesús E. Salgado está en línea ahora Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District


Figueroa Street with downtown in the background










Figueroa Street with downtown in the background










Hop Li Restaurant










Hoy King Seafood Restaurant










Importing store












----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436
Jesús E. Salgado está en línea ahora Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District

Kim Sing Theater










Los Angeles Pizza and Nene Restaurant










Master Chef Restaurant










MK Food Company










ML Furniture Store











----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436
Jesús E. Salgado está en línea ahora Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District


Chinatown Branch Library










The Heart of Chinatown










The Heart of Chinatown










The Heart of Chinatown










The Heart of Chinatown












----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436
Jesús E. Salgado está en línea ahora Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Linguine

nice updates, I like chinatowns....kay:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District

Chunsan Plaza










Dragon Bakery










Main buildings










Sun Yat Sen










Wishing Well













----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436
Jesús E. Salgado está en línea ahora Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

LA’s first Chinatown (‘Old Chinatown’) was established in 1880 and consisted of about 15 streets and alleys and approximately 200 building units. However, business in the area began to decline in the 1910’s, partially due to its bad reputation for hosting gambling houses and opium dens.

Old Chinatown soon became a grab-bag for greedy warring real estate developers. And, finally, after decades of decay, the Supreme Court condemned Old Chinatown. It was then ousted (but ultimately moved and re-christened) to make room for Union Station.

On June 25, 1938, California's Governor Merriam held a New Chinatown grand opening ceremony during which he dedicated Los Angeles Chinatown's Central Plaza. At the time, it was one of the country’s first malls and the first modern American Chinatown, owned and planned by the Chinese community itself.

In early 1941, the Golden Pagoda was constructed. This may have been the last major ‘New Chinatown Central Plaza’ landmark erected.

A sub-dialect of the Cantonese (Taishanese) from South China was dominant in Chinatown until the '70s. At this point--post-Vietnam War--Vietnamese, Cambodian and ethnic Chinese immigrants from Vietnam settled in the area making Cantonese and Teochew Chinese both widely spoken in the Downtown LA enclave.
Chinatown Today

Today, Chinatown is a hip, exciting and culturally vibrant East Side quarter. The community is still largely Chinese and Southeast Asian but some non-Asian artists, designers and events promoters have 'moved in' to the area as well, appropriating retail spaces and such as galleries and events locations (for example the Kim Sing Theater).

Chung King Road, which developed cool and cutting edge caché in the arts scene during the turn-of-the-Millennium, is now a still cool albeit more established gallery quarter.

The mainstream acceptance of and interest in such Downtown arts pockets may at least partially be due to the monthly Downtown LA Art Walk event (and developer Tom Gilmore's gentrified lofts slightly beyond Chinatown's confines in the heart of Downtown).

However, Chinese immigrants, so-called hapas and second and third generation Chinese Angelinos can still count on good old fashioned tradition when it comes to Downtown's Chinatown. People still (and will probably always) flock to the area for the riveting Chinese New Year Golden Dragon Parade which takes place in January or February. And of course, tried-and-true eateries like Yang Chow (a favorite with the mayor and other local celebrities) are still bustling on any given day.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District


Chinatown Library










Chinatown near Dodger Stadium











Driving over the 110 Freeway towards downton











Eastside Store and Restaurant 










Eastside Store and Restaurant 












----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436
Jesús E. Salgado está en línea ahora Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District


Entering Echo Park










Figueroa Street










Hawaiian Chicken










Hill and Alpine Streets










Hill and Alpine Streets













----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436
Jesús E. Salgado está en línea ahora Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District

Cathay Bank 










Cathay Bank 










Cathay Bank 










Cathay Bank 










Italian Hall













----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436
Jesús E. Salgado está en línea ahora Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District


Cathedral High School










Cathedral High School










Cathedral High School











Hollywood Beauty Supply










Alpine Street













----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436
Jesús E. Salgado está en línea ahora Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District



Hill Street 










Hill Street 










Hill Street 










Hill Street Cafe










Holly Hill Community Church













----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436
Jesús E. Salgado está en línea ahora Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## interresultpk

awesome pics dude........................


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District


Kaiser Hospital Building 










Kaiser Hospital Building 










Kaiser Hospital Building 










La Noche Buena (Christmas Eve) Barbeque










Leroy Street












----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436
Jesús E. Salgado está en línea ahora Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District

Lincoln Heights driving from Chinatown










Little Joe's Italian American Restaurant 











Little Joe's Italian American Restaurant 











Natural Medicine and Souvenir stores










Natural Medicine and Souvenir stores












----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436
Jesús E. Salgado está en línea ahora Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District


Arriving at Chinatown 










Arriving at Chinatown 










Arriving at Chinatown 










Arriving at Chinatown 










Arriving at Chinatown 













----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436
Jesús E. Salgado está en línea ahora Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Little Joe's

Little Joe's Italian American Restaurant was a historic Italian restaurant which once stood in the Chinatown district of Los Angeles, California USA at the corner of Broadway and College Street. The area was once part of the city's Italian American enclave which preceded Chinatown.

Little Joe's began in 1908 as the Italian-American Grocery company by John Nuccio, an Italian immigrant. When Italy sided badly in the war, many Italian businesses changed their names; one famous example was the change in name from Bank of Italy to Bank of America. Subsequently, the Italian-American Grocery Company became Little Joe's. Little Joe's is not affiliated to any other restaurant that took the same name.

Nuccio retired in 1922 and sold the business to his best friend, John Gadeschi. Gadeshi's daughter Marion married John Albert Nuccio who went to work at the restaurant after serving in World War II . The business remained under control of the Nuccio family until it closed in 1998.

Up until the closure, Little Joe's was operated by the third generation of Nuccio men: Steve, Bob and Jay. Jay went off on his own to The Crazy Horse, West Covina-based country-and-western bar and eatery. That left Steve and Bob to operate Little Joe's.

The restaurant closed in December 1998. The owners, having waited for a revitalization of Chinatown and downtown as a nighttime dining destination, decided that it was time to retire. With the revitalization of the old section of nearby Pasadena, it became more and more difficult for downtown establishments to compete for a dinner crowd .

As part of the revitalization movement of Chinatown, there are plans to turn the restaurant into a retail and residential hub with a large parking structure. However, very little construction activity has yet to take place at Little Joe's and other proposals for other buildings on the intersection of Broadway and College Street in Chinatown has not turned into action yet.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District

1882 Original Castelar Elementary School










Castelar Elementary School










Castelar Elementary School










Castelar Elementary School










Castelar Elementary School












----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436
Jesús E. Salgado está en línea ahora Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District


Arriving at Chinatown










Arriving at Chinatown










Arriving at Chinatown










Arriving at Chinatown










Arriving at Chinatown











----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Chinese Cemetery of Los Angeles

The Chinese Cemetery of Los Angeles is one of several historical cemeteries found around East Los Angeles, including Evergreen and Calvary cemeteries. It is located at First Street and Eastern Avenue in the Belvedere Gardens section of East Los Angeles. Today, the cemetery is bordered on the south by the Pomona Freeway (60) and on the east by the Long Beach Freeway 

The cemetery was established by the Chinese Consolidated Benevolent Association of Los Angeles (CCBA) in 1922 to provide burial grounds for Chinese residents in Los Angeles.[ At the time, all cemeteries in Los Angeles barred anyone of Chinese descent from purchasing burial plots.

CCBA also owns a section of the Forest Lawn Memorial Park in the Hollywood Hills that also functions as a Chinese Cemetery

Racism against Chinese in Los Angeles

Racism against persons of Chinese descent in Los Angeles and the United States during the 19th Century cannot be understated. It was the primary driving force behind the creation of the Chinese Cemetery as well as the reason Union Station displaced the original Chinatown during the same time period.

An estimated 10,000 Chinese lived in Los Angeles during the late 19th century. Almost all were men who came to work on the railroads. Due to the Chinese Exclusion Act and other laws targeting the Chinese, they could not marry U.S. citizens or own property, and they were limited to only a few occupations such as launderers and house boys or the most undesirable jobs such as ditch diggers. They were banned from most shops and public institutions and were the target of racist violence that often went unpunished. Likewise, they were also barred from burial in all locations except a city owned potter's field.
Chinese burials before 1922

Prior to the Chinese Cemetery's founding, the only place that allowed burial of Chinese persons was an indigent graveyard or "Potters Field" at Lorena and 1st streets, adjacent to Evergreen Cemetery.[8][9] At the time, it was owned by the City and then County of Los Angeles. The founders of Evergreen Cemetery gave the city a 9-acre (36,000 m2) parcel of the proposed cemetery in 1877 for use as a potter's field in return for a zoning variance to allow the cemetery.

The Chinese community was allowed to utilize a corner of the city's potter's field and erected a shrine in September 1888.[12] Unlike white indigents, who were buried at no charge, the Chinese had to pay US$10 to be interred.

Ownership of the indigent cemetery passed from the City to the County of Los Angeles in 1917. At the time, it was clear the potter's field would have burial space for only a few more years. The Chinese community responded by purchasing land and opening the Chinese Cemetery.

Meanwhile, the county used the founding of the Chinese Cemetery as an opportunity to extend the useful life of the potter's field. Norman Martin, Superintendent for the County Department of Charities, wrote a letter to Chan Kai Sing, Secretary of the Chinese Chamber of Commerce. In the letter, dated June 19, 1923, Martin wrote:

"Recently your people established a new Chinese cemetery on East 1st Street, and it would be highly desirable if the bodies buried in the county cemetery could be transferred to your new location," he said.

The letter said there were 902 Chinese buried at the site. Despite acknowledging that each grave cost the Chinese US$10, Martin said he wanted the chamber to move the remains to the Chinese Cemetery and offered $2 per body as compensation. "The idea being that you would move all of the bodies as fast as practicable," 

By 1924, burial space in the potter's field was exhausted and the county built a crematorium on the site and began to cremate its indigent deceased.

Evergreen Cemetery purchased most of the 9-acre (36,000 m2) potter's field from the county in 1964. It then prepared the newly recovered parcel for burials by covering it with 8 feet (2.4 m) of compacted soil. The Chinese shrine remained at Evergreen, was purchased by the Chinese Historical Society of Southern California in 1992, and soon after restored.

During the summer of 2005, Metropolitan Transit Authority (MTA) construction workers widening First Street for the Gold Line light rail extension uncovered the skeletal remains of 174 people buried near the south side of the Los Angeles County Crematorium, adjacent to Evergreen Cemetery.[20][21] Archaeologists working for the agency determined that the excavation site was likely the Chinese section of the potter's field.[22] The majority of the remains were Asian males found along with rice bowls, jade bracelets, Chinese burial bricks, Asian coins and opium pipes.[23][24] Ironically, the remains will be buried inside Evergreen Cemetery, potentially near the Chinese Shrine. A memorial to those forgotten souls was dedicated on March 7, 2010.
Chinese Cemetery of Los Angeles

Due in part to anti-Chinese zealotry in the United States along with the inability to bury their dead outside the soon to be full potter's field, the Chinese community through CCBA purchased land in 1922 for its own cemetery at the corner of First Street and Eastern Avenue. [26] A plot cost $30. 

After World War II, additional parcels adjacent to the cemetery were purchased and annexed to the cemetery. [28] Even then, the cemetery is small and neatly arranged with tight lines of mostly 2–3 foot headstones, etched in Chinese and English.

Families regularly come to pay their respects, clean the headstones and leave flowers and other offerings, generally on holidays such as Ching Ming (Chinese Memorial Day) and Ch'ung-Yang Chieh (Hungry Ghosts or All Souls' Day).

By 2006, the cemetery was admittedly grubby looking.[30] At that time, CCBA refurbished the cemetery and built the "Offer of Respect" Pavilion.
[edit] Future

The future of the cemetery may be tenuous. Plans have been hatched several times over the past couple of decades to expand the 710 and 60 freeways. The options chosen have not had serious effect on the Chinese Cemetery, yet. That said, it is foreseeable that future freeway growth will require encroachment of the cemetery s


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District



College and New Depot










College and New Depot










Hollywood Freeway










H A Pharmacy










Residential area












----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District

Entrance to Chinatown Buildings










Evans Adult School










Hong Kong Resturant










Metro Line










North Broadway Stores













----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District

Castelar Elementary 










Castelar Elementary 










Castelar Elementary 










Castelar Elementary 










Castelar Elementary 












----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District


Castelar Elementary










Castelar Elementary










Castelar Elementary










Castelar Elementary










Castelar Elementary












----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District

Castelar Elementary 










Castelar Elementary 










Castelar Elementary 










Castelar Elementary 










Castelar Elementary 











----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District

California Endowment










Homeboy Bakery and Restaurant










Metroline










Homeboy Bakery and Restaurant










Homeboy Bakery and Restaurant











----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District

Homeboy Restaurant and Bakery










Homeboy Restaurant and Bakery










Homeboy Restaurant and Bakery











Metro line Chinatown Station










Metro line Chinatown Station











----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District


Castelar Elementary School










Castelar Elementary School










Castelar Elementary School










Castelar Elementary School










Castelar Elementary School












----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District

Chinese Restaurant










Hill Street










Hong Kong Building 










Hong Kong Building 










Residences in Chinatown












----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Homeboy Industries


Homeboy Industries is a youth program founded in 1992 by Father Greg Boyle, S.J. following the work of the Christian base communities at Dolores Mission Church. The program is intended to assist at-risk youth and gang members with a variety of services, such as counseling, tutoring, and employment. The most distinctive feature of Homeboy Industries is its small businesses, which gives hard-to-place individuals an opportunity to be employed in transitional jobs in a safe, supportive environment where they can learn both concrete and soft job skills. Among the businesses are the Homeboy Bakery, Homegirl Café qnd Catering, Homeboy Merchandise, Homeboy Farmers Markets, The Homeboy Diner at City Hall[5], and Homeboy Silkscreen and Embroidery.

Homeboy Industries began in 1988 as a job training program (called Jobs for a Future) out of Dolores Mission Parish in Boyle Heights, Los Angeles, California, USA. It was created by then-pastor Greg Boyle, S.J. to offer an alternative to gang life for high-risk youth, who were living in the area with the highest concentration of gang activity in the country. In those early days, Boyle found sympathetic businesses that agreed to hire recovering gang members.

In 1992, an abandoned warehouse was converted into the first business, Homeboy Bakery, to create more opportunities for employment. The Bakery started off producing tortillas and eventually received a contract for baking bread. Eventually more businesses were added, and in 2001, Homeboy Industries became an independent non-profit.

Dolores Mission Alternative School[8] was created to offer high school drop outs a chance for a diploma. In 2010, Learning Works became the new high school. There are currently 75 students enrolled, and in 2012 enrollment is expected to reach 105.

In October 2007, Homeboy Industries opened a new $8.5 million headquarters at the Fran and Ray Stark building, in a gang-neutral downtown location.

In addition to jobs, Homeboy Industries offers training in anger management, domestic violence, yoga, spiritual development, parenting, substance abuse, budgeting, art and other areas of self-development. In addition, they offer free mental health counseling, tattoo removal, legal services, job development and case management.

One of Homeboy's most successful programs is free tattoo[3] removal. Young people who find that tattoos inhibit their ability to secure employment can receive treatments on site at Homeboy's center in Downtown Los Angeles, California, USA. Though tattoo removal by laser is known to be painful and takes an average of eight to ten treatments per tattoo, and in some cases up to 1 year to complete, patient retention is virtually 100%. The clinic completes about 560 treatments per month.

Homeboy Industries faced financial difficulties in 2010, but the organization has reached a strong point in 2011 and is seeing more clients than ever before. New developments in 2010 and 2011 included the launch of Homeboy Tortilla Strips and Salsa in Ralphs stores across California, and the expansion of the Homeboy social enterprises with the Homeboy Diner at City Hall and Homeboy Farmers Markets. The title of Fr. Boyle's memoir, Tattoos on the Heart: The Power of Boundless Compassion reflects Father Boyle's unwavering focus in helping gang members walk a new path.

Homeboy currently employs between 200–235 high-risk, formerly gang-involved, and recently incarcerated youth in its six social enterprises and headquarters, though the free services (from tattoo removal to Baby and Me class) are utilized by more than 10,000 community members a year.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District


Stores in Chinatown 










Stores in Chinatown 










Stores in Chinatown 










Stores in Chinatown 










Stores in Chinatown 












----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District


Saint Anthony's Croatian Catholic Church 










Saint Anthony's Croatian Catholic Church 










Saint Anthony's Croatian Catholic Church 










Saint Anthony's Croatian Catholic Church 










Saint Anthony's Croatian Catholic Church 













----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District


Saint Anthony's Croatian Catholic Church 










Saint Anthony's Croatian Catholic Church 










Saint Anthony's Croatian Catholic Church 










Saint Anthony's Croatian Catholic Church 










Saint Anthony's Croatian Catholic Church 













----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District


Saint Anthony's Croatian Catholic Church










Saint Anthony's Croatian Catholic Church










Casa Italiana on Broadway










Saint Joseph's Catholic Church 










Saint Joseph's Catholic Church 













----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District


110 Freeway Crossing Chinatown










110 Freeway Crossing Chinatown










110 Freeway Crossing Chinatown










110 Freeway Crossing Chinatown










110 Freeway Crossing Chinatown













----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District


Saint Peter's Catholic Church 










Saint Peter's Catholic Church 










Saint Peter's Catholic Church 










Saint Peter's Catholic Church 










Saint Peter's Catholic Church 












----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District

Chinatown City Park 










Chinatown City Park 










Chinatown City Park 










Chinatown City Park 










Chinatown City Park 













----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District


Arriving at Chinatown 










Arriving at Chinatown 










Arriving at Chinatown 










Arriving at Chinatown 










Arriving at Chinatown 











----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District


Alpine Street










Alpine Street










Figueroa Street with Financial center at the background










Kim Sing Theater










Southern California Fukienese Association











----------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Nice pictures


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th Distric

Chinatown City Park










Chinatown City Park










Chinatown City Park










Chinatown City Park










Chinatown City Park












---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

I have never visited Philadelphia Apex101


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th Distric

Orsini Apartment Complex










Orsini Apartment Complex










Orsini Apartment Complex










Orsini Apartment Complex










Orsini Apartment Complex












---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

New ethnic Chinese immigrants
.

As in most other Chinatowns in the United States, Taishanese (or Toisan)–a subdialect of Cantonese–was the dominant Chinese dialect of the Los Angeles Chinatown until the 1970s. In post-Vietnam War 1970s, some members of the Los Angeles lodge of the Chinese Consolidated Benevolent Association headed to the Vietnamese refugee settlements in Camp Pendelton to talk and entice several refugees - especially ethnic Chinese from Vietnam - into settling into the once-diminishing Chinatown by sponsoring them. Thus, during the 1980s, Cantonese and especially Teochew (Pinyin: Chaozhou, Vietnamese: Trieu Chau) Chinese became more widely spoken as Chinatown experienced a rise in Vietnamese and Cambodians and Thais. While Cantonese is still predominant and remains the lingua franca of Chinatown, the use of Taishanese has diminished in Los Angeles and its usage is more common among elderly Chinese within the area.

With the boom of de facto suburban Chinese communities in the eastern part of the Los Angeles area, there have been very few immigrants from the Republic of China - especially those with high socioeconomic status - to the downtown Chinatown. Mandarin is only used in some contexts in Chinatown and is not widely spoken there.

The arrival of new immigrants from Southeast Asia and Mainland China to Los Angeles Chinatown gave rise to new associations such as the Southern California Teo Chew Association (serving the Teochew speakers), the Cambodia Ethnic Chinese Association (catering to Chinese Cambodian residents), the Camau Association of America (service immigrants from the Camau Province of Vietnam), the Southern California Fukienese Association and the Foo Chow Natives Benevolent Association (both serving immigrants from the Fujian province of Mainland China).

Many Vietnamese and Cambodian immigrants in the downtown Chinatown run small curiosity shops and bazaars in the shopping plazas such as Saigon Plaza and Dynasty Center—both built in the 1980s—south of Broadway. Today these immigrants and their families own nearly 90 percent of Chinatown's businesses. Most old-time Chinese American (those of Taishanese and Cantonese descent) businesses are located in the old Chinatown Plaza.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Los Angeles Chinatown 

Old Chinatown

The first Chinatown, centered around Alameda and Macy Streets, was established in 1880. Residents were evicted to make room for Union Station, causing the formation of the 'New Chinatown."[3][4]

In 1871, 19 Chinese men and boys were killed by a mob of 500 locals in one of the most serious incidents of racial violence that has ever occurred in America's West. This incident became known as "Massacre of 1871".

Reaching its heyday from 1890 to 1910, Chinatown grew to approximately 15 streets and alleys containing 200 buildings. It was large enough to boast a Chinese Opera theatre, three temples, its own newspaper, and a telephone exchange. But laws prohibiting most Chinese from citizenship and property ownership, and Exclusion Acts curtailing immigration, inhibited future growth for the district.

From the early 1910s Chinatown began to decline. Symptoms of a corrupt Los Angeles discolored the public's view of Chinatown; gambling houses, opium dens, and a fierce tong warfare severely reduced business in the area. As tenants and lessees rather than outright owners, the residents of Old Chinatown were threatened with impending redevelopment and as a result the owners neglected upkeep on their buildings

Fifty years ago on the sunny Saturday of June 25, 1938, California's Governor Merriam and a host of dignitaries dedicated Los Angeles Chinatown's Central Plaza in a gala Grand Opening ceremony. One of the Nation's first malls and certainly the first modern American Chinatown, owned and planned from the ground up by Chinese, Central Plaza would provide a magnificent hub and lexus for growth into the famous colorful, vibrant Chinese American community we all know today.

Originally, New Chinatown consisted of many notable restaurants, shops, an herbal store, a grocery store, a bean cake factory, a Chinese deli and offices. In 1938, these long-time establishments were all moved from Los Angeles' Old Chlnatown, not quite a mile away. What led to this sudden mass relocation into Los Angeles' Little Italy, and the need for establishing a new Chinatown?

The first Chinese was recorded to be in Los Angeles in 1852. Continuous settlement began in 1857. By 1870, an identifiable "Chinatown" of 200 or so was situated on Calle de Los Negros - Street of the Dark Hued Ones - a short alley 50 feet wide and one block long between El Pueblo Plaza and Old Arcadia Street. These early, mostly male, Chinese were mainly laundrymen, market gardeners, agricultural and ranch workers, and road builders. Despite the heavy discrimination in the late 19th century, Chinese held a dominant economic position in the Los Angeles laundry and produce industries for several years of this period. Consequently, old Chinatown flourished, expanding eastward from the Plaza across Alameda Street and eventually attaining a population of over 3000. The Exclusion Acts inhibited any real growth for many years.

In a typical experience, Chinese became lessees, subleasees or tenants of a major land or property owner, such as Apablasa. Laws prohibited most from citizenship and hence, property ownership. The Chinese densely settled a major part of Old Chinatown on the Juan Apablasa grazing grounds and vineyards, controlled by his old widow. Inability to gain ownership in large measure would have dire consequences later.

Old Chinatown in its heyday, 1890 to 1910, could count 15 or so streets and alleys, and perhaps 200 building units. It had sufficient size and sophistication to boast of a Chinese opera theater, three temples, a newspaper (for a while), and later, its own telephone exchange. Old Chinatown was a residential as well as commercial community. The slow increase in the number of women would lead to the establishment of families with children. During this time, most of today's leading Chinese family and district associations, Chinatown institutions were founded, and church missions were organized, which began the process of community acculturation. Old Chinatown, with restaurants, curio shops, and "strange" entertainments, even became an attraction for the early, pioneering breed of American tourist.


The area that today encompasses New Chinatown was originally Los Angeles' Little Italy. In the early 20th century, Italian immigrants settled in the area north of the Old Plaza. Many built businesses, including wineries (San Antonio Winery is the only one of these still in existence). In the 1920s and 30s, Italians began moving out of Little Italy to elsewhere in the city. When the Italians moved out, the Chinese began moving in.


Historical records show that by the 1930's, almost eighty percent of the produce consumed in Los Angeles was grown and distributed by Chinese residents. It is no surprise that one of the first labor disputes in the city occurred when officials raised food taxes, forcing the Chinese community to organize and threaten to boycott the distributors of fruits and vegetables. By that time, much of the produce was handled in the main City Market, established in 1903 and virtually run by Chinese entrepreneurs. The booming business of City Market (off San Pedro Street) as well as the pending destruction of Old Chinatown caused relocation for many Chinese to East Adams - a mixed race neighborhood in town - creating what many considered to be the first Chinese suburb in Los Angeles.

Los Angeles underwent tremendous growth early in the twentieth century, as new water sources helped the city expand, the film industry made its definitive move away from New York to sunny Los Angeles, and businesses in oil and shipping prospered locally. It was time for Los Angeles to build a top-notch train terminal, Union Station, and the decision was made to build right where Old Chinatown had stood from 1870 until the 1930's. In the same ways Latinos would later be displaced from Sonora Town and the Chavez Ravine during the construction of Dodger Stadium in the 1950s, Chinese Americans were displaced in the 1930's, "buried" so to speak under one of L.A.'s most iconic buildings, sometimes called the "last of the great railway stations."

Some Chinese American leaders saw the move to New Chinatown as an opportunity to plan a better community, one with improved housing options and better access to stores and businesses. Interviews here with Peter SooHoo and Munson A. Kwok document this optimism for New Chinatown. Still, it is clear that many people today in Los Angeles do not realize the history of this vast relocation imposed upon the same Chinese American population that the city had segregated into the area of Old Chinatown. Today, most people recognize El Pueblo de Los Angeles, located just across the street from Union Station, as the bedrock of our ties to Spanish and Mexican settlers, but the Chinese American Museum stands here as well as the last remaining building of Old Chinatown.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th Distric

Orsini Apartment Complex










Orsini Apartment Complex










Orsini Apartment Complex










Orsini Apartment Complex










Orsini Apartment Complex












---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

First Chines in Los Angeles

1769----> Spanish explorers under Gaspar de Portola enter the area that is now Los Angeles on their way northward.

1781----> El Pueblo de la Reina de Los Angeles is founded by Felipe Neve.

1848----> The discovery of gold at Sutter's Mill starts the California gold rush. This brings many people from all over the world including Chinese.

1850----> On September 9, California gains statehood. The first U.S. Census taken after California's admission into the union shows 2 Chinese house servants listed as residents of Los Angeles: Ah Fou and Ah Luce.

1854----> California Supreme Court includes Chinese among racial classes prohibited from testifying against whites.

1859----> Arrival of first Chinese woman to the United States. Chinese fishermen become established off Catalina Island.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th Distric

Blue Skyline










Blue Skyline










Blue Skyline










Burger King










Holy Hill Community Church












---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th Distric

110 Freeway Crossing Chinatown 










110 Freeway Crossing Chinatown 










110 Freeway Crossing Chinatown 










Arriving at Chinatown










Metro Line












---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th Distric


Apartment Complex in Cesar Chavez Boulevard










Bellevue and Sunset Boulevard










Cesar Chavez and Spring










Holly Hill Community Church










Cesar Chavez and Broadway












---------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Linguine

thanks for the great updates...kay:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

You are welcomed Linguine


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District

Arriving at Chinatown 










Arriving at Chinatown 










Arriving at Chinatown 










Arriving at Chinatown 










Arriving at Chinatown 











--------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District

Chinatown City Park 










Chinatown City Park 










Chinatown City Park 










Chinatown City Park 










Chinatown City Park 











--------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District


Chinatown City Park










Chinatown City Park










Chinatown City Park










Chinatown City Park










Chinatown City Park












--------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Castelar Elementary School











Built around the 1880's, Castelar Elementary School is the second oldest continuously operating school in Los Angeles and one of the only that can claim to be a neighborhood school. We visited the school and spoke with Principal Cheuk Choi about Castelar's history and the obstacles of multicultural learning in public education.

By Annie Kim: Castelar Elementary School is the only public elemenatary school in the Chinatown area. It is located on College Street, next to Alpine Park. The school is painted red and pink with murals located on the walls. I went to Castelar during my childhood. I interviewed Mr. Choi, the principal of Castelar. It was interesting interviewing Mr. Choi. He said that the school is going to get a new music program so kids can learn to play instruments. Also, the bathrooms are going to be improved on. One other addition is that Castelar is adding more handicap ramps. I learned Castelar is evolving and despite the budget cuts, the school is still improving.

By Tommy Thai: Castelar Elementary School is my other hotspot. It is a school on Yale Street and I went there as a child. I do not remember much about my time at Castelar except the times I would sneak chips inside the school. I interviewed Danee Prasert who works at LACYC. I know her from Chinatown Service Center where she coordinates the youth programs. It was very interesting interviewing her because she knew a lot about Castelar's history.
Los Angeles Best is a city-wide afterschool program for elementary school students. There is a site at Castelar Elementary School, the only elementary school in Chinatown. I joinedLos Angeles Best when I was in 2nd Grade at Castelar. It was the program's first year there. Even after I moved on to middle school, I still regularly went back to volunteer. To this day, in high school, I am still a volunteer. I interviewed Karla Padilla, the site coordinator of Los Angeles Best. Back when I was in Los Angeles Best as a student, she was my drill team coach so I know her very well. It was interesting interviewing Karla because I know her well and it was fun watching her answer my questions. Another interesting thing Karla told us about was her most memorable moment. She described what it was like having a special needs child in the program.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District


Chinatown Gateway Broadway Street 










Chinatown Gateway Broadway Street 










Chinatown Gateway Broadway Street 










Chinatown Gateway Broadway Street 










Chinatown Gateway Broadway Street 












--------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District


Chinatown Gateway on Broadway










Chinatown Gateway on Broadway










Chinatown Gateway on Broadway










Chinatown Gateway on Broadway










Chinatown Gateway on Broadway












--------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Los Angeles, California

Chinatown surroundings in the Los Angeles 9th District

Metro Line 










Metro Line 










Metro Line 










Metro Line 










Metro Line 












--------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Beacon Of Hope



Oklahoma City's newest and most illuminating landmark came to life when a 100-foot tall, monolithic sculpture beamed a powerful green light upward more than a mile into the night sky.

A switch flipped on the distinctive Beacon of Hope after more than 150 community leaders counted down from 10 then joyfully gazed at the monument to five founders of the Oklahoma Health Center northeast of downtown.

"This is a modern symbol that we're a modern city," local architect Rand Elliot said of the massive white cylinder designed to be a gateway to the 300-acre medical complex.

The beacon, Elliot said, symbolizes a "sense of energy" as it "lights the way to an ever-brighter future" for Oklahoma City. Elliott was the Beacon of Hope's lead designer.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma


Downtown Skyline










El Alex Mexican Restaurant










El Quetzaltito a Guatemalan Restaurant










School










Downtown Skyline












-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma

City Skyline 










City Skyline 










City Skyline 










México Transfers Company










One Bell Central












-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma

Bricktown Bridge










Cimarron County Court House










Dell










Dell










Oklahoma Disciple Center











-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma, Bricktown


Bricktown is an entertainment district just east of downtown Oklahoma City, Oklahoma (United States). It was formerly a major warehouse district. The major attractions of the district are the Chickasaw Bricktown Ballpark, the navigable Bricktown Canal, and the 16-screen Harkins movie theatre. 

The district's boundaries include the Oklahoma River on the south, I-235 on the east. The district is organized by Downtown Oklahoma City, The Bricktown Urban Design Committee established by the City of Oklahoma City oversees modifications to the buildings in the Bricktown district, with an eye toward preserving its 'warehouse district' flavor while allowing commercial and retail development. 

The general boundary of the Bricktown Core Development District is as follows: An area bordered generally by the BNSF Railway; Reno Avenue; Centennial Expressway; and the railroad right-of-way between Main and NE 1st.

Four railroad companies had freight operations east of the Santa Fe tracks in what is now Bricktown in the late 19th and early 20th century.[2] The first brick structures, which were typically only one or two stories, appeared between 1898 and 1903.[2] Larger brick buildings were constructed between 1903 and 1911, and the tallest brick buildings were built between 1911 and 1930.[2] Working class houses were built nearby.

Oklahoma City's first black newspaper, the Black Dispatch, was located in Bricktown at 228 E. First; it reported on the struggle to end racially segregated housing in the city. Also in that area was the first local chapter of the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People (NAACP), founded in the early 20th century to work for the civil rights of African Americans.

The decline of the area began with the onset of the Great Depression, which diminished businesses in the area. The growth of eastern suburbs and subsidized highways during and after World War II attracted many residents to newer housing. Railroads restructured and freight traffic moved to trucks and highways. By 1980, Bricktown had become a cluster of abandoned buildings.

In the 1990s, mayor Ron Norick persuaded Oklahoma City residents to approve a series of tax incentives to lure new businesses, but these were not sufficient. A visit to Indianapolis, Indiana, which had recently beat the city in a competition for a new airline maintenance plant, led him to believe that Oklahoma City needed a vibrant downtown. It lacked the range of activities and amenities to attract more residents and visitors. 

Along with Greater Oklahoma City Chamber President Ron Ackerman, Norick and their staffs developed the Metropolitan Area Projects or MAPS, which approval led to the construction of the Bricktown ballpark and a tree-lined, mile-long canal through the district, as well as other projects in downtown.The ballpark opened in 1998 and the canal opened in July 1999.Water taxis carry visitors to different stops along the canal, including many restaurants, shops and nightclubs.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma

Court Building










Flea Market










Skyline 










Skyline 










Skyline 











-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma

Along the canal










Brick Building










Elevator for grain










Skyline











Skyline











-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## sweet-d

Oklahoma City 

Skyline


101_2089 by sweetd30, on Flickr


101_2040 by sweetd30, on Flickr


101_2013 by sweetd30, on Flickr


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Nice pictures Sweet-d


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma


The mile-long Bricktown Canal links downtown, Bricktown and the river.

The north segment extends east from the Santa Fe railroad, past restaurants and entertainment venues to the Bricktown Ballpark.

As the canal turns south toward the river, it is highlighted by hiking and bicycle trails, water features and landscaped park areas. Water Taxi offers rides down the canal. Various public and private development projects are in progress along the Canal.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma

Along the canal










Along the canal










Along the canal










Along the canal










Along the canal












-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma

AT and T Ballpark 










AT and T Ballpark 










AT and T Ballpark 










AT and T Ballpark 










AT and T Ballpark 













-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Chickasaw Bricktown Ballpark in Oklahoma City Oklahoma


The 12,000-seat AT&T Bricktown Ballpark with its brick construction and natural grass playing field has a vintage appearance and feel while incorporating up-to-date construction and design that meets ADA and Triple-A requirements.

The Bricktown Ballpark complies with current standards of the National Association of Professional Baseball Leagues. The facility includes shops, luxury suites, and a year-round, sports theme restaurant. The Oklahoma Redhawks lease the AT&T Bricktown Ballpark.

Completed spring of 1998.
Cost: $34 million


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma

Bizzell Library










BOK Financial Corporation










Botanic Gardens 










Botanic Gardens 










Botanic Gardens 












-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma

Bricktown 










Bricktown 










Bricktown 










Bricktown 










Bricktown 











-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma

Kerr Drummond Hall










Lake Hefner lighthouse










Lake Hefner lighthouse










Lake Hefner lighthouse










Lake Hefner lighthouse











-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma



Capitol Building










Chalinas Restaurant










Chase Tower










Chase Tower










Chase Tower












-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma

Horse drawn carriages in Oklahoma City










John Marshall gym










LDS Temple










LDS Temple










Skyline











-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma



The Oklahoma City Oklahoma Temple is the 95th operating temple of The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints. It serves 13 stakes in Oklahoma, Arkansas, Kansas, and Missouri.

The Oklahoma City Oklahoma Temple was announced on 14 March 1999, to be built on land purchased some years earlier for the building of a meetinghouse, along with an additional parcel of land donated by the sellers. The additional land was originally used as a baseball field by the local Mormon members.

The groundbreaking for the Oklahoma City Oklahoma Temple took place on July 3, 1999 in Yukon, Oklahoma. The temple open house began on July 15, 2000 with over 40,000 visitors touring the temple in the seven-day period. President James E. Faust, second counselor in the First Presidency dedicated the Oklahoma City Oklahoma Temple on July 30, 2000.

The Oklahoma City Oklahoma Temple has a total floor area of 10,769 square feet (1,000.5 m2), two ordinance rooms, and two sealing rooms.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma

Max Chambers University of Central Oklahoma










Mexican Strip Mall in Oklahoma City










Municipal Bldg










Mural at Bricktown 










Mural at Bricktown 












-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma

Downtown 










Downtown 










Downtown 










Downtown 










Downtown 











-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma

Downtown










Event Center










First Baptist Church










First Lutheran Church










OKS Engineering South Lawn












-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma

Oklahoma State University


While the Edmon Low Library building has only been here since 1953, OSU has had a library since the institution began. For several years the Library collection was housed in various homes and office of the University faculty. It wasn't until 1894 that the Library found its first official home in Old Central. The Library shared a single room with the English department.
Williams Hall - the second home of the OSU Library

Seven years later, Williams Hall was completed and the Library moved to a room on the first floor. Its 1,610 square feet seemed spacious at the time. Williams Hall was one of the first structures on campus to have electricity, so students could now study in the evening.


In 1921, the first building devoted solely to the Library was completed. It was simply called the Library Building and was located south of what is now Gundersen Hall.

President Henry G. Bennett came to campus in 1928 and developed a Twenty-Five Year Plan for campus development. The plan called for the campus to center around a new Library. President Bennett worked closely with then Library Director Edmon Low to make the plans for the new Library a reality. The pair toured other university libraries and reviewed plans for the new building as it developed. It is even rumored that they were moving markers in the middle of the night before the ground breaking in 1950.
Edmon Low Library - the current home of the OSU Library

In 1953, the Edmon Low Library, with its elegant Georgian style, opened and quickly became a focal point for campus pride.

Roscoe Rouse, Jr. succeeded Edmon Low as university librarian upon his retirement in 1967. Rouse brought years of experience in library administration to OSU. He is best known for bringing mechanization of library routines and information services to the Library. He is also the author of A History of the Oklahoma State University Library for the OSU Centennial History Series.

The Library moved into the electronic age when Edward R. Johnson became dean of libraries in 1987. One of the first milestones was the implementation of PETE, the Library's first online information system. It provided information about the Library's 1.7 million volumes and became more powerful as new databases were added.

Today, under the guidance of Dean of Libraries Sheila Grant Johnson, the OSU Library is building a reputation for embracing new technology while maintaining a foundation of quality service. The OSU Library was an early adopter of several innovative search products. As a result, OSU served as one of two development partners for Summon, which powers Google-like searching across all Library collections. Summon goes live at the OSU Library in fall 2010.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma

First National Building










First National Building










First National Center










First Presbyterian Church










Fred Jones Museum of Art












-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma



Gaylord Hall OKS










General view










Gold Dome Bank










Governors Mansion










Harkins Theaters











-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma

Heritage Hills Overholser Mansion










Heritage Hills Overholser Mansion











Heritage Hills and Mesta Park 










Heritage Hills and Mesta Park 










Heritage Hills and Mesta Park 












-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Kris54Timo

World in Orlando Florida


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma

Gold Dome Bank


Since 1956, Oklahoma City's Gold Dome Bank has been a shimmering vision of the future. One of the most recognizable sites in Oklahoma City, the 150-foot-diameter dome was an early example of the geodesic dome patented by the futurist Buckminster Fuller. With its complex web of hexagons, the structure was designed to usher in a new age of technology.

Unfortunately, in July 2001, the owner applied for permission to demolish the building, stating that the structure was too large to serve as a bank and that refurbishing it would be too costly. A community group, the Citizens for the Golden Dome, quickly formed to advocate on behalf of the unique structure.

After a successful tax credit project, the Gold Dome Bank celebrated its grand opening on May 14, 2005. In September 2006, the Oklahoma Main Street Program became the newest tenant. The Gold Dome also houses a variety of businesses and nonprofits. This historic landmark along Route 66 is a success story for all to learn from.


-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma

Hefner Lake Sunset










Heritage Park Mal










Heritage Park Mal










Holis City Hall










Holmberg Hall University of Oklahoma











-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma

LDS Temple










LDS Temple










LDS Temple










LDS Temple










LDS Temple












-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma

National Memorial 










National Memorial 










National Memorial 










National Memorial 










National Memorial 











-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma

National Memorial










Myriad Botanical Gardens










National Weather Center










Oil Derrick










OKC Airport











-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma

Inhabited by Plains tribes and sold to the United States by France as a part of the 1803 Louisiana Purchase, much of what is now Oklahoma was subsequently designated as Indian Territory. As such, it was intended to provide a new home for tribes forced by the federal government to abandon their ancestral lands in the southeastern United States. Many of those forced to relocate in the 1830s were from what were called the Five Civilized Tribes—Cherokee, Choctaw, Chickasaw, Creek, and Seminole—who soon set up independent nations in the new territory. After the Civil War, however, the pressure of westward expansion brought railroads into the Indian Territory, where the U.S. government began to declare some land available for white settlement. Prairie land surrounding a Santa Fe railroad single-track boxcar station was designated as a townsite when presidential proclamation opened the central portion of Indian Territory to claims stakers on noon of April 22, 1889. Thousands crossed the borders of the "unassigned lands" at high noon when a cannon was fired. By sunset of that day the land run had produced a tent city of 10,000 people on the townsite, which eventually became Oklahoma City.

The settlement attained official status in 1890, just a few weeks after the western half of Indian Territory was redesignated Oklahoma Territory, named for a Choctaw phrase meaning "red man." Incorporated as Oklahoma City on May 23, 1890, Oklahoma City swiftly became one of the new territory's largest cities. More railroad connections to the city helped make it a center for trade, milling, and meat packing. The Oklahoma and Indian territories merged and were admitted to the union as the state of Oklahoma in 1907. Oklahoma City became the state capital in 1910.
Oil Brings Prosperity

The capital city was flourishing as a financial and manufacturing center when in 1928 an oil field beneath the city proved to be what was then the largest oil strike ever made. Oklahoma City joined neighboring regions in the petroleum industry with vast economic benefits. A gigantic deposit at the Mary Sudik well in Oklahoma City gushed wildly for 11 days in 1930, spewing 10,000 barrels of oil each day in a great geyser and spreading an oily cloud that deposited petroleum as far away as 15 miles. By the time it was closed down, the Mary Sudik well had produced a total of one million barrels of oil.
Future Points Toward Diversity

The end of the oil boom dealt the city a severe blow. During its height in the early 1980s, developers added 5.2 million square feet of office space downtown. When the boom went bust, so did the real estate market. By the 1990s, downtown Oklahoma City was in a decline, with few shopping areas and too much empty office space. While the petroleum industry continues to be a solid part of Oklahoma City's economy in the early 21st century, the region has also been involved in the development of the state's other natural resources, such as coal and metals. In addition, the city supports such industries as livestock, agriculture, energy, aviation, and manufacturing.

Oklahoma City made international headlines on April 19, 1995, when a Ryder truck fitted with a homemade oil-and-fertilizer bomb exploded in the Alfred P. Murrah Federal Building, killing 168 men, women, and children, and injuring more than 400 others. In December 1996, the Wall Street Journal reported: "Twenty months after the bombing that vaulted it on to front pages around the world, this gutsy city is hoping a rapidly growing economy and a $300 million public-works program will revive one of the nation's sickest downtowns." Feelings of optimism were running high that a dramatic comeback for the city was in the works.

In April 2000 Oklahoma City unveiled its monument to the victims of the bombing. The main component of the memorial is 168 bronze-and-glass chairs, one for each victim, positioned in rows that correspond to the floors of the building where the victims were when the bomb exploded. It is a potent symbol in a city that still continues to grieve a tragedy even as it rebuilds and tries to modernize its image.

As the 21st century dawns, many of the city's efforts at revitalization and moving forward appear to be paying off. With up to $1 billion in new downtown investment, Oklahoma City was named one of the "Best Places to Live in North America" by Places Rated Almanac. The city continues an economic revitalization that has seen it move prominently into the areas of medicine, aviation, high technology, and diversified energy resources.


-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma

Skyline










Skyline










Skyline










Skyline










Skyline











-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma

Christ The King Catholic Church










Church










Civil War Memorial 










Civil War Memorial 










Civil War Memorial 











-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma

CIVIL WAR ERA

For the Five Civilized Tribes the Civil War proved a disastrous experience. The Cherokee, Chickasaw, Choctaw, Seminole, and Creek had only begun to repair the damage done by intratribal factionalism before and during Indian Removal (1830-39) and to fashion a hospitable existence in Indian Territory, when the war came upon them and revived old disagreements. Indeed, it can be argued that no group in the nation suffered more in the Civil War than the Indians of Oklahoma.
Confederate Monument, Bryan County Courthouse, Durant, OK

In the two decades after removal the Five Tribes formed active economies and adapted to life in Indian Territory. The Chickasaw and Choctaw practiced cotton plantation agriculture, while the Cherokee, Creek, and Seminole engaged in subsistence farming, ranching, and cattle raising. Market connections with New Orleans gave the tribes a Southern orientation. Each had an established government, distinct boundaries to their land, and a United States government representative (an agency) by which the obligations of the removal treaties were met. While the pre Civil War era was not a "golden age" for the tribes, the trauma of dislocation had healed and the region seemed destined to enjoy more prosperous times.

A key social institution among the Five Tribes, one that was also crucial in the sectional division of the United States, was the extent of slave holding. Of Indian Territory's approximately 100,000 population, 14 percent were African American slaves. That aspect of tribal culture, as much as any other, explains the willingness of many Indians to side with the Confederate States of America. The Cherokee Confederate general Stand Watie owned nearly one hundred slaves, making him, in the context of the times, an immensely wealthy man.

Little of the debate over slavery's expansion affected the tribes in Indian Territory. However, Indian slaveholders were apprehensive about the Republican victory in 1860 and the party's ultimate designs for "the peculiar institution." Many Indian Territory residents were upset by Secretary of State William H. Seward's remarks when he urged the U.S. government to extinguish tribal land titles and open the West to settlement.

Another condition catastrophically affecting the tribes was continued dissension between mixed-bloods and full bloods over the legacy of removal. Nowhere was this division more apparent than among the Cherokee. Because the mixed-bloods had signed a removal treaty at New Echota in 1835, they were despised by the full bloods, led by Chief John Ross. A leadership contest developed between the factions, pitting Stand Watie, for the mixed-bloods, against Ross. Until 1860, however, Ross and the full bloods had succeeded in holding political control of the tribe, and a working, if not amicable, accommodation between the two parties had been achieved.

The Confederate government, formed by early February 1861, had plans for the West. Jefferson Davis and his councillors saw the need to protect the Mississippi River, use the western Confederacy as a "breadbasket," and eventually establish Indian Territory as a springboard for expansion. Later in 1861 Davis appointed Albert Pike, a noted Arkansas attorney who enjoyed a good reputation with the Five Tribes, as Commissioner of Indian Affairs. Prior to Pike's arrival, other commissioners had gone north to Indian Territory from Texas to enlist the tribes in the southern cause. They found the Choctaw and Chickasaw enthusiastic for the Confederacy, and strong sentiment for the new nation also appeared among the Creek and Seminole. In early 1861 Col. Douglas H Cooper recruited the Choctaw and Chickasaw into mounted rifle units, which later fought in Arkansas and Missouri. Albert Pike also recruited military units, and after Stand Watie received a colonel's commission in the Confederate army on July 12, 1861, he raised a band of three hundred for service.

The Cherokee, however, held back from formal alliance. John Ross doubted the wisdom of secession and favored neutrality. Had the tribes listened to Ross, they would have weathered the war and enjoyed good relations with the victor. But tribal divisions among the mixed-blood and full-blood factions, as well as the fact of slaveholding, worked against a policy of neutrality.

Unfortunately for the Union and the Cherokee, the U.S. government did little to engender Indian support. Seeing Confederate activity in both Arkansas and Texas, Lt. Col. William H. Emory, commanding the Union troops in Indian Territory, abandoned Forts Washita, Arbuckle, and Cobb in May 1861 and retreated to Kansas. Consequently, Union sympathizers in Indian Territory had no military protection for their allegiance, and they found themselves surrounded by Confederate power. Later, in August 1861 Union forces suffered a defeat at Wilson's Creek in Missouri. Early Confederate victories and the lack of a Union presence made a Confederate alliance compelling.

Albert Pike thus made headway with the Indian Territory tribes. He signed treaties with the Creek (July 10, 1861), the Choctaw and Chickasaw (July 12), the Seminole (August 1), and the Wichita, Caddo, and others (August 12). John Ross stalled, but the military power of the Confederacy rose while that of the Union waned. On October 7 the Confederacy consummated a treaty with the Cherokee and then with the Quapaw, Seneca, Shawnee, and Osage. The mixed-bloods rejoiced over the alliance and quickly signed into the Confederate military.

The Oklahoma Indians were in an impossible position, facing an uncertain and perilous future. A small population, they therefore could neither enforce their will on their neighbors nor defend their borders. Kansas to the north was Union, and Arkansas to the east and Texas to the south were Confederate. Neutrality would have required diplomatic finesse, and military power would have be necessary to have kept the residents of those states from despoiling Indian Territory. Geography and scarce population would make the Indian nations a marching ground for troops in transit elsewhere or make them a target for vengeance. The region itself possessed no particular military advantages save one: both the Confederacy and the Union wanted to insure that the tribes did not support the other.

In terms of tactics the determining factor in the West during the Civil War was the Mississippi River. Union strategy, devised by Gen. Winfield Scott and dubbed the "Anaconda Plan," sought to control the Mississippi River and thus to divide the Confederacy. Most of the warfare in the West, therefore, was connected to furthering or thwarting Brig. Gen. Ulysses S. Grant's advance down the river. Military activity in Indian Territory was marginal to that objective. Confederate Brig. Gen. Ben McCulloch, that army's second-ranking general officer, was ordered from Texas to Arkansas and placed in command of Indian Territory. The Confederate Army of the West, which he was to build, was to be composed of three Indian regiments plus one regiment each from Texas, Louisiana, and Arkansas.

After the treaty making ended, Confederate military companies formed rapidly among the tribes, but resentment toward the Confederacy also surfaced. The Creek leader (and slaveholder) Opothleyahola rejected the Confederate alliance and led some seven thousand followers away from tribal lands. Secessionists perceived him as an enemy, and they pursued, under the leadership of Col. Douglas H. Cooper. The Creeks defended themselves at Round Mountain (November 19, 1861), Chusto Talasah (December 9), and Chustenalah (December 26). In the last engagement, Opothleyahola's encampment was routed. The remainder of his followers eventually reached Kansas as refugees.

Confederate leaders attempted to use Indian Territory troops to force the federals out of Arkansas. Under Albert Pike, promoted to brigadier general, the Indian regiments joined divisions led by Brig. Gens. Sterling Price and Ben McCulloch to drive out Union troops under Brig. Gen. Samuel R. Curtis. However, at the Battle of Pea Ridge (March 7-8, 1862), Curtis proved the superior strategist and defeated the Confederate command. Pike, upset by McCulloch's charges that the Indian troops had performed in a disorderly manner and had scalped Union soldiers, took his regiments back to Indian Territory. He resigned his commission in May 1862 because, in his view, the Confederates were failing to uphold their treaty promises. Also in that month the Trans-Mississippi Department of the Confederacy was created, specifically including Indian Territory.

At about the same time, Union commanders in the West then decided to seize Indian Territory. Under Col. William Weer the Union Indian Expedition moved out of Kansas in June 1862. On July 3 they attacked units under Cols. Stand Watie and John Drew at Locust Grove and, by superior use of artillery, defeated the Confederates. Weer then moved down and momentarily took Fort Gibson. However, his subordinates rejected his propositions about further advances and demanded to return to Kansas, eventually deposing Weer of his command. This failed expedition threw the Cherokee into turmoil. John Ross used the occasion to negate the Confederate treaty and to embrace the Union cause. He and his family left the Cherokee Nation and resided in Philadelphia and Washington, D.C. for the remainder of the war.

In October 1862 Union Brig. Gen. James G. Blunt invaded Indian Territory from Arkansas and on October 22 defeated Col. Douglas H. Cooper at Fort Wayne. Blunt made several sorties thereafter and placed Col. William A. Phillips in charge of organizing Cherokee Unionists. In February 1863 Phillips convened the Cowskin Prairie Council, which elected Thomas Pegg as acting Cherokee principal chief and repudiated the Confederate treaty. The Cherokee thereby officially divided their allegiance. One side, led by Pegg, claimed loyalty to the Union, while the other affirmed the Confederate alliance and recognized Stand Watie as chief.

Blunt was determined to rid Indian Territory of the Confederates. Stationing himself at Fort Gibson (renamed Fort Blunt), he engaged the Southern forces under Douglas H. Cooper (now brigadier general) at Honey Springs on July 17, 1863. In this, the most important military engagement in Indian Territory during the Civil War, the Union army was victorious, due to superior artillery and inferior Confederate gunpowder.

After Honey Springs the Civil War in Indian Territory assumed a different form and was, in truth, a minor affair. The fate of the region became similar to that of border areas like Missouri, Kentucky, and Tennessee. Rule of law was lost, and roaming bands of irregular partisans plundered and murdered hapless civilians. William Quantrill and his company of irregulars made their way several times through the land. Stand Watie was active in these years, but he was no guerrilla. Promoted to brigadier general in May 1864, he undertook military missions of strategic value that sought to disrupt the supply lines of Union troops either stationed in Indian Territory or moving south. His most famous exploits were the capture of the steamer J. R. Williams on June 15, 1864, and his seizure of a Union supply train at Cabin Creek on September 19, 1864.

Thereafter in the territory, partisan activity on both sides led to retaliatory raids and many cruelties. When either a Confederate or Union force left an area, the civilian population was open to invasion by opposing forces. Fear of retribution led to a massive refugee problem. Some two thousand displaced Cherokee suffered at Fort Scott, Kansas. When Union victory at Honey Springs led to permanent Federal occupation of Forts Gibson and Smith, those who were exiled in Kansas were ordered home. By 1863 perhaps as many as seven thousand refugees surrounded Fort Gibson. At the end of the war, in camps around Red River, Confederate civilians numbering nearly fifteen thousand gathered and suffered. It has been estimated that among the Cherokee by 1863 one-third of the married women had become widows, and one-fourth of the children were orphans.

Added to the misery of refugee camps was the systematic plundering of the tribes' wealth. A system arose to supply federal troops and refugees with meat and other foodstuffs. Looters pillaged the herds of Indian Territory, then sold the livestock to contractors, who then marketed the animals to the army at inflated prices. By war's end some 300,000 head of cattle had been stolen from Indian Territory, a devastating economic blow. Moreover, the tribes recognized that political forces were operating against them. Kansas Sens. Jim Lane and Samuel Pomeroy sought to transfer Kansas Indians into Indian Territory and abrogate treaties made with the Five Tribes. Iowa Sen. James Harlan proposed a bill to end tribal sovereignty and establish a territorial government for a state of Oklahoma, thereby destroying Indian land titles.

Gen. Robert E. Lee's surrender at Appomatox on April 9, 1865, sealed the Confederacy's fate, but it was some time before western generals accepted its demise. On May 26, 1865, Lt. Gen. Edmund Kirby Smith surrendered the Confederacy's Trans-Mississippi Department, of which Indian Territory was a part. One of the last Confederate generals to capitulate was Stand Watie, who did so on June 23, 1865. From the Oklahoma region some 3,530 men had enlisted in the Union army, and 3,260 in the Confederacy. Approximately ten thousand people had died due to the war. The loss of livestock and the end of slavery dealt a considerable blow to the tribes' economic systems.

Pres. Abraham Lincoln may have offered "charity for all" in his second inaugural address, but the federal government showed little of that disposition when dealing with the Indians. U.S. officials tried to force a harsh peace on the tribes at the Fort Smith Council in September 1865, but it was rejected by the tribal leaders. Treaties were finally signed in Washington, D.C., in 1866. The Five Tribes lost the western half of Indian Territory to Kansas tribes, slavery was ended, freedmen obtained citizenship and property rights, and the tribes had to permit railroad construction in the area. Indian Territory was now unofficially called Oklahoma, and while the government did not impose a territorial organization upon the land, the tribes agreed to work toward having a governor and an intertribal council. The prewar status as separate, independent nations was expected to end.

The tribes unsuccessfully attempted to reclaim the advances made between 1840 and 1860. Although wartime animosities flared between the old Confederate and Union factions, new governmental entities were formed as a spate of constitution making occurred between 1867 and 1872. Railroads penetrated Oklahoma in the 1870s, but in some ways their arrival was a curse rather than a blessing, for they brought whites seeking land.

Farming and ranching returned with some vigor to the area, but the spread of tenant farming was an ominous sign of the loss of independence among farmers. The territory acquired a reputation for lawlessness in the postwar years. The destruction of legal authority and infighting among the tribes made it difficult to police the region. In the absence of law enforcement, terrorists who had operated with impunity during the war returned to continue their rampaging ways the James Gang, the Younger Gang, and the Dalton Brothers.

It is difficult to gauge the effect of the Civil War upon Indian Territory. Tribal sovereignty was under attack, other states wanted to remove their Indians there, and white settlers coveted the land. But none of these situations were created by the war. Regardless of the conflict, these forces would have been in motion toward the end of the nineteenth century. However, the Civil War did weaken the tribes. It exacerbated long-standing internal divisions and made new ones, and it destroyed needed population and crushed economic advance. Without the war perhaps the tribes might have grown in numbers, in wealth, and in political power. They might then have been better able to ward off later Euroamerican attacks on their land. The only rational assessment that can be made without fear of contravention is that the Civil War crippled the tribes of Indian Territory and took away their strength. 



-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma

Airport










Bennett Hall OSU










Bricktown Canal Water Taxis










Crossroads mall 










Crossroads mall 












-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma

Devon Tower










Donald W. Reynolds University of Oklahoma










Downtown Church










Downtown Church











Edmond Low Library Oklahoma State University











-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma

Downtown Skyline










Downtown Skyline










Downtown Skyline










Downtown Skyline










Downtown Skyline












-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma

National Memorial Museum 










National Memorial Museum 










National Memorial Museum 










Omniplex Science Museum 










Omniplex Science Museum 











-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma

City Hall










Monument to the Oklahoma Land Run of 1889










Monument to the Oklahoma Land Run of 1889










Oklahoma City View from the lake










Oklahoma History Museum












-------------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma


Oklahoma City is currently the largest city in Oklahoma.
According to the 2000 census, it is the 30th largest in terms of population in the United States.

In land area, it is the 3rd largest in the nation behind Anchorage and Jacksonville.

The median household income is $34,947, among the lowest in the nation.
And the cost of living is the among the lowest in the nation.


The name "Oklahoma" comes from the Choctaw words "okla," meaning "people," and "humma," meaning "red." Literally translated, the name means "red people

Oklahoma City is one of only two capital cities with their state name as part of the city name. The other is Indianapolis, IN.

Those who snuck over the boundaries the night before the Land Run to claim the area around Oklahoma City are known as "Sooners."

Oklahoma City became the state's capital in 1910 when a petition garnered enough support to move it from Guthrie. The state Governor at the time, Charles Haskell, is said to have led a midnight run to Guthrie to get the state seal.

The Lee-Huckins Hotel served as the capitol building until 1917 when the current capitol was finished.

The capitol building at 23rd and Lincoln is the only capitol in the nation with an oil well under it.

The capitol building was originally supposed to have a dome, but a lack of funds prevented it. A dome wasn't added until 2002.

Tinker Air Force Base is the 2nd largest military air depot in the nation.
Oklahoma has more man-made lakes than any other state.

Oklahoma has more shoreline than the Atlantic and Gulf coasts combined.
The first ever parking meter was installed in Oklahoma City in 1935.

The first ever shopping cart was invented and used in Oklahoma City at Standard Food Markets in 1937.

The automated Twist Tie machine was invented in 1961 by Earl Burford and first used at the Rainbow Bakery in Oklahoma City, now known as the Sara Lee Bakery.

The nation's premiere softball organization, the Amateur Softball Association of America, was founded in 1933 and is based in Oklahoma City.

WKY, AM 930 in Oklahoma City, was the first radio station transmitting from West of the Mississippi River.

As part of a renewal plan, Oklahoma City planned to build a gigantic shopping mall called "The Galleria" in the 1960's. Money ran out, however, and only a parking garage was actually constructed.

The Oklahoma City bombing of April 19, 1995 is the considered the largest domestic terrorist attack in the nation's history. According to the FBI, "domestic" refers to the individual or group behind the attacks rather than their location. It was the largest terrorist attack on U.S. soil until the events of September 11, 2001. 






-----------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma

Oklahoma Tower 










Oklahoma Tower 










One Leadership Square










Skyline










OMS Eastside












-----------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma

Oklahoma Statehouse










Oklahoma Statehouse










Oklahoma Statehouse










Oklahoma Statehouse










Oklahoma Statehouse












-----------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma

Oklahoma Statehouse










Oklahoma Statehouse










Oklahoma Statehouse










Oklahoma Statehouse










Oklahoma Statehouse












-----------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma


Oklahoma Statehouse










Oklahoma Statehouse










Oklahoma Statehouse










Oklahoma Statehouse










Oklahoma Statehouse











-----------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma

Oklahoma Statehouse










Oklahoma Statehouse










Oklahoma Statehouse










Oklahoma Statehouse










Oklahoma Statehouse











-----------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma


Oklahoma Tower is a prominent skyscraper in downtown Oklahoma City's central business district. It is 434 ft (132m) tall and has 31 floors. It was built in 1982. The tower is the fourth tallest building in Oklahoma City and 8th tallest in Oklahoma.


-----------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma

Oklahoma Statehouse










Oklahoma Statehouse










Oklahoma Statehouse











Skyline











Oklahoma Mormon Temple











-----------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma

Oklahoma City Bombing Memorial 










Oklahoma City Bombing Memorial 










Oklahoma City City Hall










Oklahoma City from Bricktown










Oklahoma City skyline












-----------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma

Oklahoma City National Memorial and Museum 










Oklahoma City National Memorial and Museum 










Oklahoma City National Memorial and Museum 










Oklahoma City National Memorial and Museum 










Oklahoma City National Memorial and Museum 












----------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma

Civic Center, Convention Center and Fairgrounds










First National Center











Monument to an Apache Chief











Myriad Gardens and Crystal Bridge










Oil wells on the capital grounds












----------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma

Ford Center










OKC Gate










Skyline










State Building










State Building











----------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma


Oklahoma City Museum










Oklahoma City National Memorial










Skyline










Skyline










Water tank











---------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma

Paseo Arts District










Price Hall











Skyline










SkylineLandscape











Skyline











--------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma

Colonel Theodore Roosevelt (later President of the United Sates) with his Rough Riders on route to Cuba in 1898.










!940 Tornado in Oklahoma City












--------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma

Oklahoma City University 










Oklahoma City University 










Oklahoma City University Bizzell Library










Oklahoma City University Dorms










Oklahoma City University Gaylord Hall












--------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma

Old Trinity Church at Paseo Arts District










On the Water










OSU Spirit Rider










OSU dorms










Outdoor World











--------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma

OSU Research and Medica Clinic










Riverwalk at Bricktown










Sand Ridge Center










Sand Ridge Center










Skirvin Hotel











--------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Oklahoma City Oklahoma

St Joseph's Cathedral 










St Joseph's Cathedral 










Student Union Oklahoma State University










Student Union Oklahoma State University










Sunset at Lake Hensen












--------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Downtown Skyline










Downtown Skyline










Downtown Skyline










Downtown Skyline










Downtown Skyline












------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Downtown Skyline










Downtown Skyline










Downtown Skyline










Downtown Skyline










Downtown Skyline












------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Arriving at Denver










Downtown Monument










Johnny's Restaurant










Mounted Police










Wax Trax music store












------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Downtown Skyline










Downtown Skyline










Downtown Skyline










Downtown Skyline










Downtown Skyline












------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Arriving at Denver










Denver Brewery










Landscape










Landscape










Metro Line











------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado


Angelo's Pizza










Church and McDonald's in downtown










Denver nightlife










United States Print










Wide Boulevard











------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Skyline 










Skyline 










Skyline 










Skyline 










Skyline 












------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Downtown Skyline
Horizonte en el Centro










Downtown Skyline
Horizonte en el Centro










Downtown Skyline
Horizonte en el Centro










Downtown Skyline
Horizonte en el Centro










Downtown Skyline
Horizonte en el Centro











------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

United States Mint

Denver Mint Facility

The Denver Mint. In 1858, when gold was discovered in Colorado, hundreds of merchants, miners and settlers moved in for their stake. A year later, the city of Denver was founded; and in 1863, the U.S. government established a mint facility there. Today, the United States Mint at Denver manufactures all denominations of circulating coins, coin dies, the Denver "D" portion of the annual uncirculated coin sets and commemorative coins authorized by the U. S. Congress. It also stores gold and silver bullion.

Historical Background: Assay Office to Renaissance Palace

The Denver Mint. For its first 46 years, the United States Mint at Denver was only an assay office in the Clark, Gruber and Company Bank Building. Miners brought in gold dust and nuggets to be melted, assayed and cast into bars stamped with their weight and quality. By 1895, the Assay Office was booming, bringing in more than $5.6 million in gold and silver deposits annually.

In 1904, the government decided to convert the Assay Office into a working mint, and built a much grander facility, an Italian Renaissance style building modeled after a Florentine palace. In 1906, its first year in operation, the new Mint produced 167,371,035 gold and silver coins valued at $27 million. Today, the Denver Mint's output can exceed 50 million coins a day.

Artifacts from the early days, Denver Mint. Denver treasures its historic mint building, which is one of Colorado's oldest institutions. 

------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Flying over Denver










Flying over Denver










Flying over Denver










Flying over Denver










Flying over Denver











------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## DaveF12

nice photos of nice cities.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

I Try to show the real United States, not the one of only Skyscrapers of New York, Los Angeles, Chicago and all the large metropolis,


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Flying over Denver










Flying over Denver










Flying over Denver










Flying over Denver










Flying over Denver











------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Flying over Denver









Flying over Denver










Flying over Denver









Flying over Denver










Flying over Denver










------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Denver Airport







]

Denver Airport










Denver Airport










Denver Airport










Denver Airport












------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Denver Airport










Denver Airport










Denver Airport










Denver Airport










Denver Airport












------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Denver Art Museum










Denver Art Museum










Denver Art Museum










Denver Colorado Old Supreme Court Chamber










Denver Museum











------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Coors Field Rockies Baseball Park










Coors Field Rockies Baseball Park










Coors Field Rockies Baseball Park










Coors Field Rockies Baseball Park











Coors Field Rockies Baseball Park











------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Coors Field Rockies Baseball Park










Coors Field Rockies Baseball Park










Coors Field Rockies Baseball Park










Coors Field Rockies Baseball Park











Coors Field Rockies Baseball Park











------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Denver Zoo










Me at the Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo











My son at the Denver Zoo











------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo











Denver Zoo











------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo











Denver Zoo











------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado


Coors Field


Coors Field is a baseball venue located in Denver, Colorado It is the home field of Major League Baseball's Colorado Rockies. It is named for the Coors Brewing Company of Golden, Colorado, which purchased the naming rights to the park prior to its completion in 1995. The Rockies played their first two seasons, 1993 and 1994, in Mile High Stadium before moving to Coors Field, two blocks from Union Station in Denver's Lower Downtown (or LoDo) neighborhood. The park includes 63 luxury suites and 4,526 club seats.




------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo











Denver Zoo











------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo











Denver Zoo











------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo










Me at the Denver Zoo











Denver Zoo











------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo











Denver Zoo











------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## MyGeorge

nice city and I love the zoo.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

It is one of the cleanest cities I have visited, and so is the Zoo. It is well kept.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Opening day at Denver Zoo

In 1896, a small, orphaned black bear named Billy Bryan became the first resident of Denver Zoo. A gift to the mayor of Denver, Billy's adventurous and sometimes mischievous spirit helped mold the Zoo into what it is today

Denver Zoological Foundation

A cooperative agreement between the city and county of Denver and the Denver Zoological Foundation in the 1950s changed the face of the Zoo forever. Through the help of generous donors and support from the six-county Denver metro area's cultural tax, Denver Zoo has evolved into an impressive 80-acre wonderland in Denver's beautiful City Park.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo









Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo











------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo










Me at the Denver Zoo











------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo











------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

MyGeorge, I did enjoy very much my visits to Denver, it is very prosperous and friendly city. The only thing I did not like was its freezing winters.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo











------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo










Me at the Denver Zoo













------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Linguine

thanks for the great pics...


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo










Me at the Denver Zoo













------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo













------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you Linguine


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado


Denver Pavilions off of the 16th st. Mall










Denver Pavilions off of the 16th st. Mall










Denver Pavilions off of the 16th st. Mall










Denver Performing Arts Complex 










Denver Performing Arts Complex 












------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Denver Museum of Nature and Science










Denver Museum of Nature and Science










Denver Museum of Nature and Science










The Pepsi Center










Denver Museum of Nature and Science












------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado


The Denver Museum of Nature and Science

The Denver Museum of Nature and Science is a municipal natural history and science museum in Denver, Colorado. It is a resource for informal science education in the Rocky Mountain region. A variety of exhibitions, programs, and activities help museum visitors learn about the natural history of Colorado, Earth, and the universe. The 500,000-square-foot (46,452 m2) building houses more than one million objects in its collections including natural history and anthropological materials, as well as archival and library resources.

The Museum is an independent, nonprofit institution with approximately 350 full-time and part-time staff, more than 1,600 volunteers, and a 25-member Board of Trustees. It is accredited by the American Association of Museums and is a Smithsonian Institution Affiliate.

Founded in 1900, the Denver Museum of Nature & Science is located in Denver’s City Park and has views of Denver and the Rocky Mountains. The Museum has had three different names since it first opened: The Colorado Museum of Natural History, The Denver Museum of Natural History, and now the Denver Museum of Nature and Science.

The Museum traces its origins back to the efforts of one man, a pioneer naturalist named Edwin Carter who devoted his life to the scientific study of Colorado birds, mammals and fauna. Since 1900, the museum collection has grown from Carter’s collection, housed in a log cabin, to a museum housing more than a million objects in its collections. Another man instrumental in developing the museum's collection through the mid 20th century was Dr Alfred Marshall Bailey, who served as Director from 1936 to 1969.

The Museum is known for its children’s discovery areas, the Space Odyssey exhibition, Gates Planetarium, the Prehistoric Journey exhibition, IMAX films, Egyptian mummies, wildlife exhibits, colorful gems and minerals, Expedition Health exhibition, temporary exhibitions, and education programs. Visitors can also experience the “best view in Denver” from the Anschutz Family Sky Terrace and Leprino Family Atrium on the west side of the building. Here, visitors see views of the Front Range, from Longs Peak in the north to Pikes Peak in the south.

The museum is partially funded by the Scientific and Cultural Facilities District (SCFD), which was created by area voters in 1988

Gates Planetarium presents a view of the universe, using technology to tell science stories and help visitors experience the universe. The 125-seat planetarium features unidirectional, semi-reclining stadium seating, 16.4 surround-sound system featuring Ambisonic—a 3-D spatial sound system, and a perforated metal dome, 56 feet in diameter and tilted 25 degrees. The current Gates Planetarium replaces the older, dome-style planetarium.

The Phipps IMAX Theater on the second floor of the museum was built as the Phipps Auditorium in 1940, and was used for lectures, concerts, and films until 1980. Renovated and reopened in 1983 as the Phipps IMAX Theater, it seats 440 people and now shows large-format IMAX films daily.

While many have visited the Denver Museum of Nature and Science, few have noticed the hidden surprises camouflaged within the museum's exhibits. Kent Pendleton, one of the museum's diorama painters, was unable to sign his work. In lieu of a signature, Pendleton painted a total of 8 elves in his work hidden throughout the museum.[15][16]

In the Edge of the Wild exhibit there are two mechanical butterflies that flap their wings every few seconds making up the only moving objects in the diorama exhibits.[15][16]

Finally, in the IMAX lobby entrance there are several painted pictures hidden on the walls relating to Star Wars

------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado


Denver Skyline










The Colorado Senate Chamber










World Trade Center









Zengo










Zone between Downtown and Low Dowtown











------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo











Denver Zoo











------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436
Jesús E. Salgado está en línea ahora Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## danmartin1985

you did a great job in showing Denver.
It's absolutely a beautiful city and worth a visit.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you Danmartin1985. Not only Denver is a beautiful city, the whole states es real pretty, as in my way of thinking all the USA is beautiful.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo











Denver Zoo











------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436
Jesús E. Salgado está en línea ahora Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo











Denver Zoo













------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436
Jesús E. Salgado está en línea ahora Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo











Denver Zoo













------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436
Jesús E. Salgado está en línea ahora Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo











Denver Zoo













------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436
Jesús E. Salgado está en línea ahora Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## DWest

interesting shots specially the museum.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you DWest


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Sunset 










Sunset 










Sunset 










Sunset 










Sunset 












------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436
Jesús E. Salgado está en línea ahora Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Centuries before the first fur trappers and gold seekers scoured the mountains in search of wealth, primitive peoples hunted over the mountains and plains of what is now Colorado. The early nomadic hunters were followed by more sophisticated, agricultural people, such as the Anasazi who built the cliff dwellings in the Mesa Verde region of southwestern Colorado.In the 16th century, Colorado's written history began with the coming of the Spanish explorers. The Spanish did not find the gold they sought, but they began a series of exploratory and religious expeditions which laid the groundwork for later settlements.

The first permanent European settlements were in the San Luis Valley and the town of San Luis, founded in 1851, is generally considered the oldest continuously occupied town in Colorado. At the beginning of the 19th century, Easterners began to have a significant impact on Colorado. In 1806, Captain Zebulon Pike led the first official United States exploration party into the region. He made an unsuccessful attempt to reach the summit of the peak which bears his name. Other government explorers, Major Stephen Long, Lieutenant John Fremont, and Captain John Gunnison also explored the area.

What we now know as Denver first began along Cherry Creek River and the South Platte River when the Arapaho Indians and forty-five mountain men began a trading camp on the creek in 1815.

During the 1840's, trappers and fur traders established many trading posts throughout the region, but it was the discovery of gold that was first reported in the Pikes Peak region in 1858 that permanently changed Colorado. Gold was first discovered in the Cherry Creek and Platt Rivers near the Auraria settlement, by William Green Russell and his party of Georgians. In the fall of 1858 General William Larimer, Jr. claim jumped the settlement and proclaimed himself as founding father Denver City when the Russell party left to join the Confederate Army. 



When early settlers married into local Indian tribes, the white man was able to acquire more land from the Indians to expand Denver. Part of the agreement included naming various streets after the white man´s Indian wives. To this day the names of Wewatta, Champa, and Wazee remain. During 1994, Little Raven Street, between the 2100 block of 15th Street and Elitch Gardens, was named in honor of the Arapaho chief the white man first met when they arrived in the area. By 1880 the most notorious red light district in the Rockies, with an estimated 1,000 prostitutes, existed on today´s Walnut Street.



On May 6, 1859, John Gregory made a very rich strike in Central City. In order to make sure this was not another hoax, Horace Greeley, the famous writer, came to investigate. The miners made sure he was impressed by loading shotguns full of gold and shooting them into the mountains. He was very impressed, and after returning home, he wrote the immortal words, "GO WEST YOUNG MAN, GO WEST".

People from the East had written "Pikes Peak or Bust" on their wagons and headed west to find their fortune. Thousands of fortune hunters came to Colorado during the Pikes Peak gold rush of 1859. After several fruitless months, they had written "Busted by Gosh" on their wagons and many settlers returned home.
Denver City soon grew to a town of 25 buildings. Auraria also grew on the other side of the river, and the two towns existed as rivals until the spring of 1860 when a torchlight ceremony on the bridge spanning the Cherry Creek united the two towns, and they agreed to name the city "Denver". The site of this historical meeting was named Confluence Park, the point where the Cherry Creek and the Platte River come together. 

In 1863 a large fire destroyed much of the Denver business district. The following summer the plains were scorched by drought. The next winter was cold beyond all previous experience. In the spring of 1864 a flash flood tore along Cherry Creek, destroying nearly a million dollars worth of property and killing 20 people. In the wake of these natural disasters, Plains Indians responded to a massacre of their people at Sand Creek by attacking settlers, destroying stage stations, and disrupting communication and supply lines to the East.

The people of Denver persevered. Recognizing the importance of transportation to future growth, business people organized with the Denver Chamber of Commerce to bring the railroad to Denver in 1870. With this accomplished, immigration increased steadily and young Denver began to prosper. With a population of 35,000 in 1879, Denver was the first city in the West to have telephone service. 

In the 1880's and 1890's the city experienced another boom - silver. One mining camp after another exploded with prosperity, bringing considerable wealth to Denver.

When the silver panic of 1893 jarred Denver's economy, the city began to diversify - becoming an important center for livestock sales, tourism, and agriculture. By 1910 the city had become the commercial and industrial center of the Rocky Mountain region.

During World War II, Denver industry contributed heavily to the war effort and after the war, Denver boomed again. Medical research, aerospace development, military installations and high technology companies contributed to making Denver a major American city. It was also becoming the nation's "second capitol" with a proliferation of federal offices.

DENVER PROFILE
Denver is located on the High Plains at the foot of the spectacular Rocky Mountains. The plains and grasslands to the east and the mountains to the west offer not only contrasting scenery, but also varied vegetation, wildlife and recreational opportunities. From nearly every point in Denver, the beautiful Rockies dominate the vista. 

East High School was the first high school in Denver, opened in 1875 with a total enrollment of 108 students. The first graduating class was in 1877. Graduates who have gone on to greater fame: Douglass Fairbanks, Harold Lloyd, Paul Whiteman, Marilyn VanDerBar (1957 Miss America), and Judy Collins.

Denver Squares are abundant in the older sections of the city, as a result of the 1863 fire that destroyed the entire downtown Denver business district. Denver was built on both banks of the Cherry Creek and a devastating fire broke out leveling the wooden shacks and stores. The result was the city ordinance stipulating that all future buildings be constructed of brick. Materials for making brick are found in the foothills to the west.

Cheesman Park was Denver's first cemetery site in the late 1800's. The graves were moved after the land was purchased in 1890 by the city of Denver. Cheesman Park was named in honor of Walter Cheesman, Denver's first water commissioner. The Cheesman family provided construction funds for the Colorado Yule Marble Pavilion. It is located at the east end of the park at 1000 High St. A mountain marker in front of the pavilion points out 48 distinctive peaks and 150 miles of Continental Divide which are visible from the site.

Denver also boasts a zoo, Gates Planetarium, Phipps Auditorium, the Museum of Natural History, the Botanic Gardens, two outdoor amphitheaters, and a plethora of outdoor activities including world class skiing, fishing, hiking, hunting, biking, sailing, etc. Most of Colorado's land is government-owned and set aside for our use and pleasure.




------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436
Jesús E. Salgado está en línea ahora Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Sunset










Sunset










Sunset








Sunset










Sunset












------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Statues inside building










Statues of children playing










Statues outside building










World Trade Center










World Trade Center














------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Metro Line Welton Station










Metro Line










Metro rails










Panoramic night view










Pedestrian Friendly Street













------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado


Metro Line










Metro Line










Metro Line










Metro Line









Metro Line













------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado


Metro Line










Metro Line










Metro Line











Metro Line










Metro Line












------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Coors Field Rockies Baseball Park










Coors Field Rockies Baseball Park










Coors Field Rockies Baseball Park










Coors Field Rockies Baseball Park











Coors Field Rockies Baseball Park











------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436
Jesús E. Salgado está en línea ahora Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Coors Field Rockies Baseball Park










Coors Field Rockies Baseball Park










Coors Field Rockies Baseball Park










Coors Field Rockies Baseball Park











Coors Field Rockies Baseball Park











------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Cathedral of Immaculate Conception










Cathedral of Immaculate Conception










Cathedral of Immaculate Conception










Cathedral of Immaculate Conception










Cathedral of Immaculate Conception










------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Cathedral of Immaculate Conception

The Cathedral Basilica of the Immaculate Conception is the cathedral of the Archdiocese of Denver of the Roman Catholic Church. It is located at the corner of Logan St. and Colfax Avenue in the North Capitol Hill neighborhood of central Denver. The cathedral has a capacity of 800 persons, offers the Sacrament of Penance every day of the week, and hosts three daily and six Sunday masses. Additional services to the community include the yearly provision of 50,000 - 60,000 lunches to the poor

The Cathedral Basilica of the Immaculate Conception serves as the mother church for the growing faith community of almost 500,000 Catholics, in 144 parishes and missions spread throughout northern Colorado.

The Cathedral houses the kathedra, or chair, from where the Archbishop carries out his service to the Church of Denver as Teacher and Shepherd. Locally, the Cathedral Parish is a spiritual haven for over 700 households. 

Construction of the cathedral started in 1902 and was completed in 1911 with a final cost of approximately $500,000. Its inaugural mass was held on October 27, 1912, and consecration in 1921. The cathedral was raised to the status of minor basilica on Christmas of 1979 - one of only 29 American cathedrals with that title. On August 13 and 14 1993 (for World Youth Day), Pope John Paul II held mass at the cathedral- one of only a few cathedrals in the United States so honored. The church's spires were struck by lightning in 1912 and 1997, both times resulting in damage

Architect Leon Coquard of Detroit, designed the cathedral in the French Gothic style. Its character is influenced by the 13th century Saint Nicholas Collegiate church (collégiale Saint-Nicolas) of Munster, Moselle, France- the birth village of bishop Nicholas Chrysostom Matz, who supervised its construction. The building features two 210-foot (64 m) spires, and is made of limestone from Indiana, and granite from Gunnison, Colorado. The altar, statuary, and bishop's chair are all composed of marble from Carrara, Italy; the 75 stained glass windows are from Franz Xaver Zettler's Royal Bavarian Art Institute in Munich

------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado


Invesco Stadium, Denver Mile High Stadium










Invesco Stadium, Denver Mile High Stadium










Downtown Skyline










Downtown Skyline











Downtown Skyline












------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Breckenridge Brewery










Modern Art










Office Building










Skyline










Tower by the River











------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo











Denver Zoo













------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Benonie

Great tour here!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo









Denver Zoo










Denver Zoo











Denver Zoo













------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Bridge over River Platte 










Bridge over River Platte 










Bridge over River Platte 










Bridge over River Platte 










Bridge over River Platte 












------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Coors Field Rockies Baseball Park










Coors Field Rockies Baseball Park










Coors Field Rockies Baseball Park










Coors Field Rockies Baseball Park











Coors Field Rockies Baseball Park











------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436
Jesús E. Salgado está en línea ahora Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Christine484

Smoggy day in Downtown Los Angeles


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Only that this is Denver Colorado, unless you are talking about the first pic.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Coors Field Rockies Baseball Park










Coors Field Rockies Baseball Park











Coors Field Rockies Baseball Park










Coors Field Rockies Baseball Park











Coors Field Rockies Baseball Park











------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436
Jesús E. Salgado está en línea ahora Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Samba










St Dominic Catholic Church










Swap Meet










Tamayo










The Hornet












------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436
Jesús E. Salgado está en línea ahora Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

City Hall Christmas










Denver Art Museum










Pioneer Mothers of Colorado










Pirates Cove










Sakura Square










------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436
Jesús E. Salgado está en línea ahora Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Pioneer Mothers of Colorado


The PIONEER MONUMENT, on a triangular landscaped plot, NW, corner Broadway and W. Colfax Ave., marks the terminus of the old Smoky Hill Trail over which thousands of gold seekers reached the Cherry Creek settlements in 1859-60. Designed by Frederick MacMonnies, the $75,000 fountain was unveiled in 1911. A bronze equestrian figure of Kit Carson surmounts the memorial; around the rim of the fountain are three reclining bronze figures, The Hunter, The Prospector, and The Pioneer Mother.

In the original design the sculptor had placed a defiant Sioux at the top of the monument, but pioneers rose in wrath, held indignation meetings, and created so much furor that MacMonnies made a special trip from Paris to confer with them. The pioneers were pacified when the figure of the noted scout was substituted. Later, however, criticism was directed at the modeling of the figures. Kit Carson said the resemble a "rococo cowboy on a pony of the same extraction"; Julian Street on a visit in 1914 remarked that the scout "looked like something that might have been modeled by a Frenchman whose acquaintance with the country had been limited to the reading of a bad translation of Fenumore Cooper." The entire fountain, he added, "might have been intended for a mantle decoration in Dresden China, which, through some confusion, had gotten itself enlarged and cast in bronze." 

Located in Civic Center in downtown Denver, the Pioneer Monument Fountain and Smoky Hill Trail Monument was a part of Mayor Robert W. Speer's participation in the City Beautiful movement. Renowned sculptor Frederick MacMonnies was hired to design a fitting monument marking the end of the Smoky Hill Trail. MacMonnies originally planned on topping his pioneer fountain with a bronze Indian. Denverites took such offense to this that the Indian was replaced by a figure of Kit Carson.

The monument was dedicated in 1911 along with Civic Center Park. A plaque memorializing the Smoky Hill Trail was added in 1936 and reads as follows:

"Here was the end of the famous Smoky Hill Trail. Immigrant and Stage Road extending from the Missouri River to Denver. Traversed by Pioneers in 1858. Surveyed by W. G. Russell in 1860. Route of Butterfield's Overland Dispatch and Wells Fargo Express. The trail took its human toll - by thirst and Indian raids.
Placed by the State Historical Society of Colorado from the Mrs. J. N. Hall Foundation and by the City and County of Denver 1936."

Over the years, the fountain had fallen into disrepair, despite its central location. The fountain was restored in 1983. The plaque reads as follows:

"The Pioneer Monument restored in December 1983 by the Park People and City and County of Denver." (Major donors are then listed as well as on a second plaque.)

The sculpture on the woman with child and rifle is also honored by the Daughters of Colorado. There is a plaque below this woman that reads "Honoring Pioneer Mothers of Colorado. Dedicated by Daughters of Colorado May 14, 1950."

The fountain runs in the summer (unless there is water rationing) and is a gathering place for lunchtime workers and children. During the winter, as with most fountain in the Denver-metro area, the fountain is drained. The fountain was cleaned for the 2008 Democratic Convention, so it is now in excellent condition.



------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Tabor Center









Tower in Denver










Trinity Place










Westin Tabor










Westin Building












------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Driving towards Fort Collins










Fischer Tower










Flea Market










Governors Mansion










Mary's Hamburger











------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Union Amtrak Train Station










Union Amtrak Train Station










Union Pacific Railroad










Union Amtrak Train Station










Union Amtrak Train Station












------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Denver Mormon Temple










Denver Mormon Temple










Denver Mormon Temple










Denver Mormon Temple










Denver Mormon Temple











------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Wonderful, very nice photos - updates from United States


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Downtown










Downtown










Downtown










Downtown










Downtown 











------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Denver Mormon Temple

The Denver Colorado Temple is the 40th operating temple of The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints.

The LDS Church announced its plans to build a temple in Colorado on March 31, 1982. Almost two years later, Gordon B. Hinckley presided over the site dedication and groundbreaking. Hand-carved woodwork adorns the temple interior, along with hand-painted designs on the walls and ceilings. The temple also features more than six hundred square feet of specially designed stained glass windows. The temple is situated on a hilltop in Centennial that was once part of a golf course and country club.

Many Latter-day Saints contributed what they could to the building and beautifying of the Denver Colorado Temple. Some made tatted cloths, children earned money and donated it for the building of three 'bride benches,' young men and women made and assembled a dollhouse to be used in the youth center, and more than six hundred volunteers cleaned the temple before the open house held 8–27 September 1986 .

President Ezra Taft Benson, then President of the Church, dedicated the temple on October 24, 1986. The Denver Colorado Temple has a total of 29,117 square feet (2,705 m2), four ordinance rooms, and six sealing rooms.

Prior to the construction of the temple, residents were worried that a temple in their area would be too big and overshadow everything else. The Church then let the residents of the neighborhood surrounding the temple grounds pick the final design of the temple. Out of respect to the community, the Church turned off the lights surrounding the temple at night so the area would not be so bright.


------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Coors Field Home of the Rockies Denver Baseball team










Downtown










Me at the Coors Field Home of the Rockies Denver Baseball team











Downtown










Downtown 












------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## timo9

Nice pics thanks for sharing ^^


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

شكرا


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Thank you timo9


------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Englewood Civic Center Front










Far East Center










Far East Center










Far East Center










Mint House











------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

The First Church of Christ, Scientist


he First Church of Christ, Scientist, in Boston, Massachusetts in the United States is The Mother Church and administrative headquarters of the Christian Science Church, and is located in the Christian Science Plaza in the Back Bay neighborhood of Boston. Surrounding a plaza and built over many years beginning in 1894, it consists of seven structures: the Original Mother Church, Mother Church Extension, Christian Science Publishing House, Mary Baker Eddy Library, 177 Huntington Avenue (former Administration Building), 101 Belvidere (former Church Colonnade Building), and Reflection Hall, formerly the Sunday School Building.

The Original Mother Church edifice, designed by Franklin I. Welch, was built in 1894, eight years after the first Christian Science Church in the world was built in Oconto, Wisconsin. Although fairly large for the time, this Romanesque Revival stone structure is often overlooked by casual visitors as it is dwarfed by the much larger domed Mother Church Extension. Designed to fit on an odd kite-shaped lot, it features an octagonal auditorium that seats 1100 people and a massive 126-foot (38 m) steeple. It is built of granite from New Hampshire, Mary Baker Eddy's home state.

Added in 1904-1906, the Mother Church Extension was originally designed by architect Charles Brigham, but substantially modified by S.S. Beman when he took over construction in 1905 as a result of Brigham's illness. In particular, Beman minimized the Ottoman and Byzantine elements, bringing the domed structure into line with the Classical architectural style that Beman favored as most appropriate for Christian Science churches. It boasts one of the world's largest pipe organs, built in 1952 by the Aeolian-Skinner Company of Boston.

The Mary Baker Eddy Library is housed on the Plaza in an 11-story structure originally built for The Christian Science Publishing Society. Constructed between 1932 and 1934, the neoclassical style building with its Mapparium has become an historic landmark in Boston’s Back Bay. Restoration of the Library’s 81,000-square foot portion of the building began in 1998, and the final renovation and additional construction were completed in 2002.

Designed in the 1960s by the firm of noted architect I.M. Pei, the 14-acre (57,000 m2) Christian Science Plaza along Huntington Avenue includes a large administration building, a colonnade, a reflecting pool, Reflection Hall, and fountain that together make it one of Boston's most visually recognizable sites and a popular tourist attraction.

In accord with the Manual of The Mother Church, the title of the Mother Church is "The First Church of Christ, Scientist," and while its branch churches may call themselves, "First Church of Christ, Scientist," or "Second Church of Christ, Scientist," and so on, they are prohibited from using "The" in front of their names. Only The Mother Church can do so.


------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Metro Line










Metro Line










Metro Line










Metro Line










Metro Line














------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado


Metro Line (Fas Track)


Fas Tracks is a twelve-year, $6.5 billion public transportation expansion plan, currently under construction, for the Denver-Aurora and Boulder metropolitan areas in Colorado, USA, developed by the Regional Transportation District. The plan calls for six light rail, diesel commuter rail, and electric commuter rail lines with a combined length of 119 miles (192 km) to be opened between 2013 and 2016 to provide commuters an alternative to the region's congested roads and highways. It expands on previous transportation projects, notably T-REX. 

The plan also includes the expansion of existing light rail stations, the addition of a bus-based rapid transit route between Denver and Boulder, and the addition and expansion of bus routes and parking facilities to support the new rail lines.

FasTracks is being funded with federal appropriations, private contributions, and a region-wide sales tax increase. The project was allowed to begin when the sales tax portion of its funding was approved by Denver metro area voters in November 2004. The tax went into effect in January 2005.

In 2006, engineering design of the initial segment was begun. The West Corridor line's Environmental Impact Statement (EIS) has already been completed.

By spring of 2006, the EISs of all other proposed lines were underway. The municipal governments of Denver, Boulder, and Lakewood had launched detailed studies of community redevelopment possibilities around station locations. The cities of Westminster, Thornton, Aurora, Greenwood Village, Englewood, Sheridan, and Arvada are also planning transit oriented development areas around some of their proposed rail stations.

Central to the regional nature of the service package is Union Station. Special studies of its redevelopment and adaptation for multiple transport modes have been conducted and engineering design work and property development work was underway in 2006.

In May 2007, a $1.5 billion budget overrun was reported. Despite service and construction reductions, by January 2010 the budget had grown to $6.5 billion (a $1.8 billion overrun). Sales tax revenues are now projected to come in much less than originally anticipated to the point that the project is short $2.45 billion.

On April 13, 2010 the RTD board of directors decided to postpone asking voters to further increase the current sales tax until 2011 at the earliest. If the tax increase fails to be implemented, the full buildout of the FasTracks plan may not take place until 2042.

On 31 August 2011, US Transportation Secretary Ray LaHood announced that the US Department of Transportation had approved a $1 billion grant to the Eagle P3 project, which consists of the East and Gold commuter rail lines, covering half of the $2 billion cost of the construction of the two lines


According to RTD (2012), when new development occurs near stations, it increases the likelihood that residents and workers will choose transit as their transportation mode. This reduces the growth in vehicle miles traveled (VMT) and auto trips on a constrained roadway system while, at the same time, accommodating new growth.

RTD has conducted a Quality of Life (QoL) study for the neighborhoods’ impacted by FasTracks with baseline data collection starting in 2006 and continuing bi-annually to the present. The QoL study tracks a number of economic and community development indicators.





------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Denver Performing Arts Center










Denver Performing Arts Center










Denver Performing Arts Center










Denver Performing Arts Center










Denver Performing Arts Center













------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Denver Performing Arts Center 










Denver Performing Arts Center 










Denver Performing Arts Center 










Denver Performing Arts Center 










Denver Performing Arts Center 












------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Invesco Stadium, Denver Mile High Stadium










Invesco Stadium, Denver Mile High Stadium










Invesco Stadium, Denver Mile High Stadium










Invesco Stadium, Denver Mile High Stadium










Invesco Stadium, Denver Mile High Stadium











------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Invesco Stadium, Denver Mile High Stadium


Sports Authority Field at Mile High, previously known as Invesco Field at Mile High, and commonly known as Mile High, is a multi-purpose stadium, in Denver, Colorado. It replaced the identically sized, but commercially obsolete Mile High Stadium (named for the fact that Denver is exactly one mile above sea level) in 2001. It is best known as the home of the Denver Broncos of the National Football League. Invesco paid $120 million for the original naming rights, before Sports Authority claimed the naming rights on August 16, 2011

Many fans opposed a corporate name and wished to retain the previous venue's name, "Mile High Stadium."The Denver Post initially refused to use the Invesco label and referred to it as Mile High for several years before changing their policy and adding Invesco to articles.

On August 16, 2011, The Metropolitan Stadium District announced Invesco would immediately transfer the naming rights to Englewood, Colorado based Sports Authority in a 25 year agreement worth $6 million per year.

It is used primarily for American football games. It is the home field for Denver's National Football League team, the Denver Broncos. The stadium also hosts the city's Major League Lacrosse team, the Denver Outlaws. In college football it has hosted the rivalry game between the Colorado State University Rams and the University of Colorado at Boulder Buffaloes. It is also used for the CHSAA class 4A and 5A Colorado high school football state championship games, and has been used for the CBA Marching Band Finals.

In addition, it has been used for the DCI (Drum Corps International) Championships in 2004 and the annual Drums Along the Rockies competition. It is also used for concerts, music festivals and other events. It was the former home of the city's Major League Soccer franchise, the Colorado Rapids.

It marks the completion of a six–year sporting venue upgrade program in Denver, including Coors Field and Pepsi Center. As with the other venues, the stadium was constructed to be easily accessible. It sits along Interstate 25 near the Colfax Avenue and 17th Avenue exits. It is also bordered by Federal Boulevard, a major Denver thoroughfare, on the west side. A dedicated light rail station also serves the stadium. The stadium is located in the Sun Valley neighborhood





------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Denver Colorado

Boettcher Concert Hall

Boettcher Concert Hall, located in Denver, Colorado, was the first symphony hall in the round in the United States. Built in 1978, as a home for the Denver Symphony Orchestra,[1] the hall is part of the Denver Performing Arts Complex, the second largest performing arts complex in the United States next to Lincoln Center in New York.

Boettcher originally opened to mixed reviews. Due to its size in relation to the size of the community it serves, its 2,362 seats are often not completely filled. Tuned acoustically with a full house in mind, Boettcher originally suffered from hot and cold spots when the theater was only partially filled.

In 1993, the theater underwent a major acoustical renovation. The height of the seat backs was adjusted, additional acoustic reflectors were added, and acoustic curtains were installed which allow the theater to be tuned for specific performances--even during a performance.

Boettcher is home to the Colorado Symphony Orchestra. Previously conducted by Jeffrey Kahane and Marin Alsop, the symphony is currently between conductors and has many guest conductors visit.




------------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## italiano_pellicano

great updates


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

Rialto Theater 










Rialto Theater 










Rialto Theater 










Rialto Theater 










Rialto Theater 












---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

Haunted Rialto Theater in South Pasadena

A long standing Route 66 icon, the Rialto Theatre in South Pasadena, California, has closed its doors after 81 years, shutting out its customers, but probably not its ghosts.



The historic theatre, built in 1924 in a Spanish Baroque design with Egyptian touches, the theatre seated 1200 people and included ten dressing rooms, a scenic loft, an orchestra pit and a deep stage. The décor featured picture tiles, colorful stenciling, and plaster ornaments, such as harpies (half woman, half vulture), and mythical gargoyles.



On its opening night of October 17, 1925, an organist played its large Wurlitzer organ and the Rialto orchestra accompanied the world premier of the Picture "What Happened To Jones?" Prior to the premier movie, customers were entertained with Vaudeville acts and trapeze artists. Admission was .30 cents. When the depression started, the theatre survived by offering prizes to entice its customers 

When Vaudeville lost popularity in the 1930’s, three-act prologues were presented prior to the feature film. It was also during this decade that the theatre suffered a backstage fire which temporarily closed its doors. After it reopened, live theatre never returned to the stage.

Over the years, the theater was sold, along with many of its fixtures, including its historic Wurlitzer organ.

By the 1960’s the single screen theatre was showing more niche movies, including silent films. The theatre suffered another fire in 1968, but was restored once again and survived.

Rocky Horror Picture ShowAfter the classic Rocky Horror Picture Show came out in 1975, it started a three decade run at the old theatre, being shown every Saturday night at midnight for years, before it, too, lost popularity and was then only shown on a monthly basis. 

In July, 1976, the operations of the theatre were taken over by the Landmark Corporation under a 100 year lease of the building. However, soon after they took over, redevelopment in South Pasadena posed the threat of tearing down the legendary movie house. Locals protested and the Rialto was soon listed on the National Register of Historic Places in 1978.

In the 1970's and 80's the Rialto began to host some concerts and soon began to run more mainstream movies, in the hopes of drawing more customers.

But, before long multiplex theaters began to sprout up all over the area and in the meantime, the Rialto was continuing to deteriorate. Discussions began in the 1990’s to complete renovate the theater to either return it to its former glory or split it up into a multiplex. However, in 2000, Landmark's parent company, Silver Cinemas, declared bankruptcy, and there were no funds for renovation.




Although one of the finest and least adulterated theaters in the greater Los Angeles area, its carpets were frayed, its paint chipped, and its velvet seats fading. Customers may have remembered the aging movie house with fondness, but they chose to patronize the more modern multiplexes with their large parking lots, comfortable seating, and choices of movies.

Though the Rialto Theatre survived the death of vaudeville, two fires and threats of demolition and conversion to a parking lot, it finally succumbed to low ticket sales and sadly, closed on August 19, 2007.

Because it’s on the national Register of Historic Places, the building will be saved from demolition. It’s future; however, remains unknown. A yet unapproved re-development plan is in the works, but as of this writing, the building’s future is unknown.

During its long history, rumors of the theatre being haunted have been consistently circulated. Tales abound of people having died there, particularly a girl who allegedly slit her wrists in the bathroom before making her way up to the balcony and bleeding to death. Another story tells of a man who went insane in the projector booth.

In any event, staff and visitors allege that the stalls in the girl’s bathroom have been known to start shaking of their own accord. In the theater itself, the apparition of an older man has often been sitting in various seats, as well as walking up and down the balcony stairs. Could this be the man who went insane in the projector booth? 

Black catOthers say that the theater is also haunted by a cat. In its early days, the theater’s mascot was a cat who roamed the old movie house, brushing up against customers’ legs and often walking in front of the screen. According to some tales, the cat continues to move stealthily through the theater and produced an eerie red light when the phantom walked in front of the movie screen.

Another visitor reported the image of a dark figure gliding down off the stage, making his way toward the theater seats, before disappearing into the lobby.

Other "normal” paranormal events have also been reported such as abnormalities in photographs, uneasy feelings people experience in various areas of the theater, especially in the women’s restroom, and whispers that are sometimes heard.

Paranormal groups who have investigated the theatre agree that it is most likely haunted.

The historic Rialto Theatre is located right on old Route 66 at 1023 Fair Oaks Avenue in South Pasadena, California. 



---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

Rialto Theater










Rialto Theater 










110 Freeway (Pasadena Freeway)










Arroyo Seco Park










Arroyo Seco Park












---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

Ligh Train 










Ligh Train 










Ligh Train 










Ligh Train 










Ligh Train 













---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

Light Train










Light Train










Light Train










Light Train










Light Train












---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

Light Train










Light Train










Light Train










Light Train










Light Train












---------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

Light Train










Light Train










Light Train










House built in the 1870's










Street on a residential area













--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County


South Pasadena


In early 1874, the area that is now South Pasadena was a part of the San Gabriel-Orange Grove Association. In 1875, the stockholders of the association voted to name their town Pasadena and just three years later, residents living in the southern portion of Pasadena considered themselves South Pasadenans.

In February of 1888, in order to control their own territory, South Pasadenans voted eighty-five to twenty-five for incorporation. A board of trustees was elected and Ammon B. Cobb was appointed as the first marshal, with Marshal B. Selmen as his deputy.

On March 2, 1888, South Pasadena officially incorporated with a population of slightly over 500. The City’s boundaries established in 1889 are essentially the same today. South Pasadena consists of 3.44 square miles of prime residential property. In 1876, unimproved land with water was selling from $75 to $150 an acre. Today a vacant lot in South Pasadena can be sold for more than $200,000.

Few cities in California are better recognized for the quality of its small-town atmosphere and rich legacy of intact late 19th and early 20th century neighborhoods and residences. South Pasadena also has a strong claim to having the oldest and most historic sites in the San Gabriel Valley. For many centuries, its adjacency to a natural fording place along the Arroyo Seco had served as a gateway to travel and commerce for aboriginal peoples here and along the coast. It was here that Hahamognas greeted Portola and the missionaries who later established the San Gabriel Mission a few miles to the west.

The initial buildings on the Rancho San Pascual, which subsequently gave birth to the Cities of Pasadena, South Pasadena and Altadena, were built here. The first of these adobe structures became headquarters for General Flores and his staff in 1847 where they agreed to surrender to American forces, ending Mexican Colonial rule in California.

In 1888, South Pasadena incorporated the southern portion of the Indiana Colony and land south and eastward to the Los Angeles border, becoming the sixth municipality in Los Angeles County. With establishment of the Raymond Hotel and the Cawston Ostrich Farm, the small community was able to attract tourists and increasingly large waves of new residents to the Pasadena area in the late 19th and early 20th Centuries. With completion of the Pacificd Electric Short Line, putting the entire city within easy walking distance of the “red car” stations, South Pasadena also became a one of the first suburbs of Los Angeles. It is now certainly one of the best-preserved cities, maintaining a small-town quality and humanity in the scale of its buildings, its residential streetscapes and historic commercial core. 


--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

Residential area 










Residential area 










Residential area 










Residential area 










Residential area 












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

Residential area










Residential area










Residential area










Residential area










Residential area











--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County


City Park










Residential area










Residential area










Residential area










Residential area











--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

Library in South Pasadena










Library in South Pasadena










Library in South Pasadena










Library in South Pasadena










Pasadena Freeway (110)













--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## alexander2000

interesting thread. Denver is nice.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

Church











Church











Church










Church










Church











--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

Stone Church











Stone Church











Stone Church











Stone Church










Stone Church











--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

_____________________________________________________________________________________-
South Pasadena Los Angeles County


City Park










Residential area










Residential area










Residential area










Residential area











--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

City Park










City Park










City Park










City Park










City Park












-------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

Train Stop 










Train Stop 










Train Stop 










Train Stop 










Train Stop 












-------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County



Arroto Seco Park

Arroyo Seco Park is 19.9 acres of improved parkland, including lighted athletic fields, playground equipment, and picnic areas. There are also included undeveloped lands, and a flood channel.

The park is divided into three sections: The upper section includes three lighted sports fields with backstops, parking and a small concession/storage building, and it is utilized regularly by the local Little League, American Youth Soccer Organization and softball leagues.

A residential building is located on the north side of the park.

The center portion of the park includes: group picnic shelter, tables, barbecue, a playground with play structures, storage building and a small amphitheater.

The southern portion of the park includes two lighted softball fields.

Both the upper and lower parts of the park are utilized for soccer during the fall season.

An equestrian/hiking trail is on the south and west perimeter of the park connecting to the Arroyo Park.

Commercial recreation includes a golf course/driving range/miniature golf course (27.8 acres), racquet center (3.2 acres) and stables (15.7 acres).

City operations include recycling center/cable t.v.: 2.0 acres; vacant land: 4.0 acres; and a diversion reservoir area: 1.3 acres.

Total area: 73.9 acres.

Arroyo Park: The 19.9 acre Arroyo Park is located on the north sided of the Pasadena 110 Freeway. Aroyo Park provides major lighted athletic fields for South Pasadena. 


-------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Linguine

thanks for the great updates, very informative posts.:cheers:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pasadena is a city by itself, and South Pasadena is an independent city south of the previous mentioned City. I live in South Pasadena, this city is a small city.

Pasadena was founded in 1862
South Pasadena was founded in 1888


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Pasadena is a city by itself, and South Pasadena is an independent city south of the previous mentioned City. I live in South Pasadena, this city is a small city.
> 
> Pasadena was founded in 1862
> South Pasadena was founded in 188


I see. That's pretty interesting since the Pasadena I know of is the city that hosts the Rose Bowl (and the parade associated with it), but South Pasadena? Not heard of it myself. Thanks for your clarification! And did you say South Pasadena was founded in the 1880s or 1988?


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Was founde in 1888


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

Typical residential area










Typical residential area










Typical residential area










Typical residential area










Typical residential area













--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

Typical residential area










Typical residential area










Typical residential area










Typical residential area










Typical residential area













--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

Typical residential area










Typical residential area










Typical residential area









Typical residential area










Typical residential area













--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

Typical residential area










Typical residential area










Typical residential area










Typical residential area










Typical residential area













--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## capricorn2000

talking about Pasadena, do they still hold parade of roses and is it on new year's day?


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Yes, the city still does.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

Iron Ore Work Museum










Iron Ore Work Museum










Iron Ore Work Museum










Library










Library












------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ That's such a pretty part of town... And I can't imagine that it is still part of Los Angeles. Lovely pics, my friend!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

It is part of Los Angeles County, she lies east of the city of L.A.. It has a population of 25,000, and I live in this city.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ True. I still find it a bit outstanding, better than many parts of Los Angeles County. So tell me, what's your impression of the other cities in the county, like Pacoima, Glendale, Burbank, San Fernando, and the like?


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Pacoima, Glendale, Burbank, San Fernando all these cities are larger than South Pasadena, all arelocated in the Los Angeles County. The diference is South Pasadena is located east of L.A, is in the San Gabriel Valley, the other 4 cities are located north of LA city in the San Fernando Valley.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ I see. So what nearby cities you visit often in the process since LA County is huge? I was thinking like Alhambra, Diamond Bar, or even Downtown LA since your city is right next to the 110? And how congested is the 110 and the 210 (Foothill Freeway) near your place? I recall using the 210 to bypass LA as I came home from San Diego back to the Bay Area.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

I visit Los Angeles, Pasadena and Alhambra most of the time, those cities are Neighbour cities.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

Typical residential area










Typical residential area










Typical residential area










Typical residential area










Typical residential area













--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## madonnagirl

nice city.....anyone remember that song "the girl from pasadena"?


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

Typical residential area










Typical residential area










Typical residential area










Typical residential area










Typical residential area













--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ The second picture from your latest post reminds me of a good-sized home, but with a modern twist. I would really like to live in that place!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

Junior High School










Junior High School










Junior High School










Junior High School










Junior High School












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Wait a minute: is it just me or is it that the structure of the middle school resembles a small church? It seems like with the street view (exterior), my initial impression was that it was originally built as a church that was then converted into a middle school (given the tall steeple on the upper left side of your first picture that I thought was a belfry).


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

I have no idea why the building was built in the form of as church.


South Pasadena Junior High School


In an article in memory of John Alman, High School principal, the SOUTH PASADENA REVIEW (May 17, 1940) stated – "Communities having the advantages that distinguish South Pasadena and San Marino do not arrive by accident. There is a clear reason for the existence of these advantages. In times past there must have been anxious, judicious planning by men who had the vision of a community without saloons, a neighborhood of homes where womanhood and children would be safe. . . in an atmosphere of progress, cleanliness, beauty and culture. So, while they planted trees, laid out streets, they built excellent churches and superior schools to develop a citizenship with those qualities that make for physical, mental, moral and spiritual vigor."

The people of South Pasadena indeed felt education was important. So important that by 1886, the South Pasadena School District had been formed and El Centro school was built. ($1,550 cost – including bell and outhouse, $10.) Bonds were floated, land purchased, and plans were made. By 1904, a high school was planned so that students would not have to go to Los Angeles or Pasadena. With 32 students, the first high school class met in Center Street School on September 18, 1905 and in April 1906, a six-acre tract was purchased for $15,000 for construction of a high school.

With the exception of two years, 1905-1907 when Noble Harter was Elementary Principal and Superintendent, George Bush was the superintendent during the district’s growth, development, and rebuilding program until 1940.

An important goal of our district was established early. Of the six graduates from high school in 1907, four went to college. Those students graduating between 1907-1910 totaled 54, 37 of those students went to college.

Salaries for teachers in 1910-1911 for the district totaled $11,090.00 for 12-20 teachers. An increase from $55.00 to $85.00 a month grew through the years until 1910. Also, there was a $50.00 bonus awarded at the end of a school year per teacher. (Janitor supplies totaled $30.50 for the school year).

By 1919, George Bush was calling for the establishment of an intermediate school in the district. In addition, he wanted the establishment of an "Opportunity Room" at the high school, to be "ungraded" and to give an opportunity to those students who might otherwise leave school.

In 1924, bonds were passed to make money available to purchase the site for a junior high school. The town then waited for the population to grow which would necessitate construction. In 1927, $555,000 was budgeted for erection and equipping of an appropriate junior high school. Also purchased was a site in San Marino to service "that part of the district with a junior high school".

Our junior high was conceived with certain ideals:

(1) The building was to be beautiful yet utilitarian because:
(A) Architecture has real influence in the artistic development of the child, and
(B) A beautiful building located on a principal thoroughfare would be of greatest value in advertising to the world the educational advantages of the city and progressiveness of the community.

The architects were then challenged to make S P J H S the most beautiful school in Southern California. If this was achieved, they felt it would be the most beautiful in the country.

In mid-January, 1928 the ground was broken for the Junior high school with the promise by the builders that it would be turned over August 25, of the same year. At a cost of $480,000 the buildings were equipped and completed so that school opened on September 10-on schedule.

Some bits:
(1) Auditorium acoustics were based on the formula of the leading acoustical person at the time-Dr. Watson-who inspected the auditorium and stated it was excellent.
(2) The present El Centro school was opened at the same time as the junior high school.
(3) An outdoor convocation opened the junior high school.
(4) Gym and shops- cost $60,000- with equipment costing $40,000 more.
(5) Athletic field-formerly a nursery- cost $10,000 including landscaping.

The school opened with a strong commitment to education. The junior high school concept, still relatively new, was clearly stated by G. Derwood Baker, the first principal: . . . SPJSH should "meet the peculiar aims of boys and girls during the period of their early adolescence. Our junior high is not to be a glorified grammar school and we are just as determined that it shall not be miniature high school." (August 3, 1928)

While the curriculum was strong and broad, the school building was to serve as a learning tool as well. The cloistered arcades and total environment was to be one of learning. The students and community as well as the staff became involved in beautification of the grounds. In April 1929, the PTA planted three oak trees in the patio in the rear of the junior high auditorium. These were to serve as a memorial to the first association at the junior high. The planting ceremony was quite a program with a play by students, community members attending the business meeting, readings and chorus offerings, followed by a social hour and tea. The three oaks still stand (near the bicycle rack).

Silk batik wall hangings were made by students in the art classes. The school became an "art center" of sorts. School maps showed how to have a self-conducted art tour of the grounds. Some highlights included:

(1) Pictures by the auditorium entrance which were painted in 1934 by Horman Chamberlain and depict Indians at a feast ("Indian Ceremonial").
(2) The auditorium mural over the stage was painted in 1928 by Lucille Lloyd. It is called "Madonna of the Covered Wagon" and depicts the close of day in the Yosemite Valley.
(3) The students created murals and frescoes, which were beautiful and plentiful. A library tapestry was created in 1931-32 by art students depicting life in the Middle Ages. This could not withstand the cleaning in 1967 and was destroyed. Many of the art works were on the walls of the buildings and were destroyed as the various building programs developed.
(4) Still with us are etchings of George Washington, Abraham Lincoln, and Alexander Hamilton presented in 1929 by the Daughters of the American Revolution.
(5) "Instruments for the Wind" – now in the office – was by Mildred Brooks and was presented in 1944.
(6) "St. Francis of Assisi" was presented in 1944. It is the work of Merrell Gage, Los Angeles sculptor. The walnut pedestal and triptych were designed by Mrs. Gwen Padem and constructed by Mr. Bert Rightmar, instructor in wood shop at the time. The occasion for its presentation was the retirement of Mrs. Edna Lembka who taught English and Social Studies for 1927-1944.
(7) The Bas Relief at the south entrance to the auditorium is a Works Projects Administration product by Donal Hord showing recreation, food, and work.
Perhaps the most famous art creations were the three panels of frescoes done by Millard Sheets in 1933. Following the method of "The Italian Masters", Mr. Sheets crested scenes depicting – The Harbor, The City, and The Farm. The student body raised money necessary to pay the costs. The center panel was ruined by an attempt to preserve it and was painted over sometime after 1941. With the construction of the new building, the remaining panels were concreted and painted over. The panels occupy the exterior north wall of the auditorium. Contact has been made with the Mr. Sheets to see if they can be restored.

The L.A TIMES art critic at the time stated that – "These artists will go and paint other and finer frescoes in Southern California. In the meantime, South Pasadena has these beautiful art treasures, and someday, when the world pay him tribute, you may say that it was here that he began." As recently as March 1975, Millard Sheets felt that these frescoes were the most beautiful in Southern California.

As our new building made possible the addition of more classrooms, etc., the fountains, paintings, grounds, and art of the heritage of the "old" school disappeared. In 1930, G. Derwood Baker, in outlining the aims and guiding purposes of the school state that – "In thinking of the future, most of us envisage a state that is more beautiful, and a citizenry that is more appreciative of the fine and artistic things than the present generation of adults. . . . . Our junior high is attempting to cultivate the tastes and enlarge the cultural interests and creative capacities of the children that come under its care."

If the future is now, perhaps we still have a long way to go in appreciation. However, in reviewing the heritage of this junior high, it is evident that it was not just put up because it was needed as the only junior high school in town.

More than that, it was created from the spirit that education was important. It related strongly to the fact that children live a major part of their lives in school and the education therein must be of value. To broaden the philosophical and practical aspects in the life of this particular age group, the adolescent with all his peculiarities and sensitivities was accepted as a major challenge.

In this Bi-Centennial Year, then, let us look at our school history. It is a fine one for a unique school. During the coming year, as Mr. Rightmar, faculty members, students, and community members help us bring the history of the new building up to date, let us regenerate our direction and enthusiasms to insure that we continue to offer "something of value" to the students, faculty, and community.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

Typical residential area










Typical residential area










Typical residential area










Typical residential area










Typical residential area












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

It is a pretty building.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

With all those nice houses, question: is South Pasadena created as like an older suburb of Los Angeles? If so, how old would be the oldest suburban-style houses built in the city?


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The older houses were built in the 1860's to 1890's.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

FedEx Office










Kentucky Fried Chicken 










Kentucky Fried Chicken 










Kentucky Fried Chicken 










Lemon Hil













--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Hmmm... Typical shops indeed. But the architecture style used for the buildings seem to be influenced by the Californian Missions. Is there a Mission built close to South Pasadena, except for the one in Los Angeles?


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

There are three missions not far from South Pasadena, San Fernando, San Gabriel and Los Angeles.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

Post Office










Post Office










Restaurant by the museum










Rite Aid Old Thrifty South Pasadena 










Rite Aid Old Thrifty South Pasadena 












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

Huntington Drive and Fair Oaks










Huntington Drive Fremont










Huntington Drive










Little parlor










Lucha's Footwear












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Observing your photos, it looks like South Pasadena has a fair share of commercial areas, particularly along Huntington Drive and Mission Street. I wonder what other roads are considered as main commercial streets in South Pasadena because I know that Huntington Drive is a major Metro bus route too.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The commercial areas locations are located on three areas, on Huntington Drive, Fair Oaks Avenue and Mission Street. South Pasadena is very strict on their district areas of residential, apartment districts and commercial buildings.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ I see. Now I understand why Metro operates a Rapid 762 bus along Fair Oaks Avenue, on top of the local 260 line. It is indeed a major commercial corridor... So, of those three roadways, which among them has the most number of commercial areas?


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

It is about equal among these two corridors, Huntington Drive and Fair Oaks Avenue


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

South Pasadena Starbucks










South Pasadena Starbucks










South Pasadena Starbucks










South Pasadena Starbucks










Trader's Joe













--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

Post Office










Post Office










Restaurant by the museum










Rite Aid Old Thrifty South Pasadena 










Rite Aid Old Thrifty South Pasadena 












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

There is also a metro station on Mission Street.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

Rialto Theater 










Rialto Theater 










South Pasadena Skateboard Park










Mini Mall










Residence built in the 19th Century












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ How long ago was the Rialto Theater built? It looks pretty old and dated to me that I think it needs a renovation... And the house you pictured was really built a long time ago? Really? It looks like it was built in the 1980s or something, but in the 19th century? Now that's something worth looking into since I don't know if residences as grand as that still exist to this day, especially with the frequency of earthquakes and other natural phenomena taking place in SoCal.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

That house was built in the 1890's, there are a lot of olf homes in South Pasadena.



Rialto Theater South Pasadena

Built in 1925. Operated by Landmark since 1976. One of the last remaining single-screen movie palaces in the Los Angeles area, the beautiful and historic Rialto Theater is located in the heart of South Pasadena, only five blocks south of the 110 Freeway via the Fair Oaks exit. It features the finest in sophisticated studio movies, independent film and foreign language cinema in a decidedly neighborhood setting.

Sporting a unique blend of Spanish Baroque and Egyptian stylings, the Rialto was added to the National Register of Historic Places in 1978, having narrowly missed the wrecking ball that year. It has been featured in many films and commercials, most notably Robert Altman's The Player and more recently in Scream 2. The Rialto also boasts one of the country's longest runs of The Rocky Horror Picture Show, which plays regularly at midnight, alternating with other cult favorites. Read about the theatre's early years.

Stop by the Ai for some great Japanese food after the show, or take a stroll down nearby Mission Street where one can find coffeehouses, antique shops and many other dining opportunities. Also close is the 100-year old Meridian Ironworks Museum, only 4 blocks southeast of the theatrer


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County


El Centro Animal Clinic










Emery Park School Alhambra










Entering South Pasadena










Library in South Pasadena 










Main Street Alhambra













--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

Typical residential area










Typical residential area










Typical residential area










Typical residential area










Typical residential area












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

Typical residential area










Typical residential area










Typical residential area










Typical residential area










Typical residential area












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County


Goodyear Realty










Goodyear Realty










Gus's Barbeque










Kennedy Building South Pasadena










Nick Barnall











------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## fieldsofdreams

South Pasadena, indeed, seems to be a peaceful, developed community with lots of small shops and businesses interspersed with lots of gorgeous houses. I am particularly impressed with the careful approach to development in the city, with buildings tending to be limited to a few corridors, and it seems like the city isn't as fast-paced as Los Angeles. Great shots yet again!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

You are right with all the comments made about this small city, the politicians of South Pasadena have been trying to keep the city the way it was in the late XIX Century.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County


Residential area 










Residential area 










Residential area 










Residential area 










Residential area 











------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

Mission Street 










Mission Street 










Mission Street 










Wells Fargo Bank










Wells Fargo Bank











--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County


Residential area










Residential area










Residential area










Residential area










Residential area











------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

Typical residential area










Typical residential area










Typical residential area










Typical residential area










Typical residential area












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County


South Pasadena's streets are lined with numerous species of native California trees. These include redwood, sequoia, ash, walnut, and sycamore. Some non-native trees, such as sweetgum, are also seen. Because there are very few stucco-clad Spanish Colonial houses and virtually no palm trees in some parts of the city, South Pasadena is a popular stand-in for Midwestern and Northeastern towns in motion picture and television productions. South Pasadena sits less than 10 miles (16 km) from Downtown Los Angeles; substantial numbers of residents work either in Bunker Hill or as professors and staff at the University of Southern California.

"Mom and Pop" merchants populate the business district, and the Mission West area is a part of the original U.S. Route 66. Of historical relevance is The Fair Oaks Pharmacy and Soda Fountain; also the Rialto Theater in downtown South Pasadena is a unique blend of Spanish Baroque and Egyptian stylings and was built in 1925. It is one of the last remaining single screen cinemas in the country. The Rialto was added to the National Register of Historic Places in 1978, having narrowly missedbeing torn down that year. It went out of business on August 19, 2007 because of low profits. It has been featured in many films and commercials, most notably Robert Altman's The Player and more recently in Scream 2.

The Farmer's Market has become a tradition in the historic Mission-West District of South Pasadena on every Thursday from 4pm to 8pm. On the first Saturday of December every year, South Pasadena Booster Club hosts an annual 5K/10K run around South Pasadena known as the "Tiger Run". Racers from kindergarten to age 80 are invited to participate, including a wheelchair event. The 5K is run on flat sidewalks and roads around town, but the 10K (6.2 miles) includes some difficult hills. There is also a 300 meter children's run for kids 10 and under. 

South Pasadena can often be seen in motion picture productions with its beautiful tree-lined streets and "anywhere in America" feel. Such movies as Freaky Friday, The Terminator, Gone with the Wind, Halloween, Pee-Wee's Big Adventure, American Pie,The Girl Next Door, Legally Blonde, 13 Going on 30, Back to the Future, Mr. Deeds, Bruce Almighty, Old School, The Ugly Truth, and License to Wed are just a few of the notable films shot on location in South Pasadena. Notable television series that have been filmed there include Parenthood, Family, Boston Public, Nip/Tuck, Desperate Housewives, Cold Case, Bones, Modern Family, No Ordinary Family, Big Love', and CSI: Crime Scene Investigation



--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County


Residential area










Residential area










Residential area










Residential area










Residential area











------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County


Residential area










Residential area










Residential area










Residential area










Residential area











------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ It seems like your residential areas have mixed wealth homes, with some larger homes (mansions) blending in pretty well with the bungalows and regular family homes. I wonder how much would be the most expensive homes in South Pasadena are... And I wanna ask in what parts of the city would such expensive homes be located? I would also ask too for the areas with cheaper homes as well. Lovely house pics again!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

I can say that the cheaper home would be in the $600,000, and the most expensive over $3,000,000. This is a middle class to upper middle class city, the most expensive home are in two areas south of the city near the Los Angeles Border and north of the city near Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> I can say that the cheaper home would be in the $600,000, and the most expensive over $3,000,000. This is a middle class to upper middle class city, the most expensive home are in two areas south of the city near the Los Angeles Border and north of the city near Pasadena.


Not bad... It's pretty similar here to the Bay Area as well.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

I did not realize real estate was so expensive in Frisco


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

Farmer's Market










Light train










Monterey Road and Los Robles










Myers House










Nippers













------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> I did not realize real estate was so expensive in Frisco


It all depends on the area and how close a home is to the Bay. The closer a home is to the City or to the Bay (with wonderful views), the higher the price would be. The highest-priced homes would be located in the Tiburon Peninsula, with the towns of Tiburon and Belvedere, as well as in the Los Altos Hills. The cheaper homes can be found in, say, Antioch, East Oakland, and Richmond.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

I really love he city by the bay, it has been a while since I last visited it.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> I really love he city by the bay, it has been a while since I last visited it.


Ah I see. I have two photo albums dedicated to the Bay Area, and I update them on a regular basis. Those are called:

- Bay Area in Pictures (general, with townscapes and cityscapes)
- Bay Area Transit in Pictures (transportation)

Access them on my signature below, and I'm about to work on an even larger collection soon, with even more towns covered in the process. I'm very happy that you cover South Pasadena and Alhambra pretty well, while I explore much more towns and cities in the entire region. And with transportation being my strongest focus, I have an album dedicated to it alone...


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

I have uploaded some pictures of San Francisco earlier on this page, later on I am going to put some more.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County


Fair Oaks 










Fair Oaks 










Fair Oaks 










Fair Oaks 










Fair Oaks 












------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County


Residential area










Residential area










Residential area










Residential area










Residential area











------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County


Residential area










Residential area










Residential area










Residential area










Residential area











------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County


Residential area










Residential area










Residential area










Residential area










Residential area











------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

Grace Brethem Church










Holly James Catholic Church










Saint Joseph Church










Stone Church










Stone Church












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County


Residential area










Residential area










Residential area










Residential area










Residential area











------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

Fair Oaks Pharmacy










Fair Oaks Pharmacy










Fair Oaks Pharmacy










Fair Oaks Pharmacy










Fair Oaks Pharmacy













-----------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

Bus stop










Bus stop










City of Hope










Clock near train station










Verizon












-----------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

Restaurant by train station










Train Stop 










Train Stop 










Train Stop 










Train Stop 













-----------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Mission Metro Gold Line station looks simple but efficient indeed, with two side platforms... and oh, I see an active train! Is that bound for Indiana Station (via Downtown) or Sierra Madre Villa Station? All I can see is Los Angeles which made me guess what part of LA that train is headed since it also goes through Union Station as well.

And Fair Oaks Pharmacy has a classic sign: how long ago has that drug store been operating? I suspect that it has better service than the larger drugstore chains that exist today (CVS, Walgreens, and Rite Aid, to name a few).


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The train that stops on the right side platform is going northwest away from downtown Los Angeles, and the one on the left side is going towards downtown Los Angeles.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

Carrows Restaurant










Shaker's Restaurant










Wild Thyme cafe










Wild Thyme cafe










Wild Thyme cafe













-----------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Fair Oaks Pharmacy

In the "good, old days," it was convenient for people to meet at the corner drug store to grab a bite to eat, enjoy a hand-dipped milk shake, pick up a prescription, buy some candy for the kids, and find gifts and greeting cards for every occasion. Situated on the corner of Fair Oaks Avenue and Mission Street in historic South Pasadena, California, Fair Oaks Pharmacy & Soda Fountain brings back the days when the corner drug store was the social hub of America’s small towns.

Originally named the South Pasadena Pharmacy when it opened its doors in 1915, this South Pasadena landmark was known as the Raymond Pharmacy throughout the 1920s and ‘30s and was a popular rest stop on the westernmost end of Route 66. Today’s Fair Oaks Pharmacy & Soda Fountain was restored in the early 1990s to its original turn-of-the-century splendor. Authentic tin ceilings and honeycomb tile floors, and a complete set of antique pharmacy fixtures and an original soda fountain all the way from Joplin, Missouri, to round out the store’s vintage interior décor. Coincidentally the heirloom fixtures were purchased from the Me Gee pharmacy located in Joplin Missouri on Route 66!

Step inside Fair Oaks Pharmacy & Soda Fountain and you will find that while the ambiance may be "vintage," what we have to offer is thoroughly modern


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

Church










South Pasadena Board of Education










South Pasadena Board of Education










South Pasadena Board of Education










South Pasadena Board of Education












-----------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

California Culinary School










City of Alhambra










Department of Power










East West Bank










El Centro and Monterey Road













-----------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

Driving in South Pasadena










Driving in South Pasadena










Driving in South Pasadena










Driving in South Pasadena










Driving in South Pasadena













--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena

South Pasadena is a city in Los Angeles County, California, United States. As of the 2000 census, it had a population of 24,292.

Real State Statistics

Total Listings: 40
Average Price: $752,831
Highest Listing Price: $2,870,000


History

In 1875 the landowners of the area encompassing present-day Pasadena and South Pasadena voted to rename their association, Pasadena. In February 1888, members of the southern portion of Pasadena attempted to gain more control over their own property and a vote for incorporation was made. On 2 March 1888, the city of South Pasadena was incorporated with a population slightly over 500 residents. It was chartered with roughly the same area as the current South Pasadena, about 3.44 square miles (8.91 square kilometers).

South Pasadena's first mayor was William Collier, whose sister, Margaret (a local socialite), later moved with him in the early 1890s to move to what's now south-central Riverside County (and the Lake Elsinore Valley) to establish a small town with her husband, local businessman Donald Collier; thus the Wildomar area was founded, now the 25th (and newest) incorporated City in Riverside County (the name "Wildomar" comes from an anagram of their first names: WIL (liam) Collier, DO (nald) Graham and (MAR) garet Collier Graham).

South Pasadena's history is commonly associated with that of the Cawston Ostrich Farm, Fair Oaks Pharmacy and Soda Fountain, and the Rialto Theatre, as they played major roles in the past of the city.

Modern South Pasadena

South Pasadena's streets are lined with numerous species of native California trees. These include redwood, sequoia, ash, walnut, and sycamore. Some non-native trees, such as sweetgum, are also seen. Because there are very few stucco-clad Spanish Colonial houses and virtually no palm trees in some parts of the city, South Pasadena is a popular stand-in for Midwestern and Northeastern towns in motion picture and television productions. Few cities in the nation are better recognized for their determination to preserve their neighborhoods and small-town atmosphere. South Pasadena sits less than 10 miles (16 km) from Downtown Los Angeles; substantial numbers of residents work either in Bunker Hill or as professors and staff at the University of Southern California. Moral and financial support for a fight against a major highway project through the city has come from all across the country; however, the bulk of it comes from the residents themselves, who pay legal bills incurred by the city in the freeway fight from their general fund (no special taxes are used), making the fight an ongoing local election issue. South Pasadena has been cited five times on the National Trust for Historic Preservation's list of "Most Endangered Places."

"Mom and Pop" merchants populate the business district, and the Mission West area is a part of the original U.S. Route 66. Of note are the historic Fair Oaks Pharmacy and Soda Fountain and the Rialto Theater in downtown South Pasadena; the theater is a unique blend of Spanish Baroque and Egyptian stylings and was built in 1925. It is one of the last remaining single screen cinemas in the country. The Rialto was added to the National Register of Historic Places in 1978, having narrowly missed the wrecking ball that year. Unfortunately, it went out of business on August 19, 2007 because of low profits. It has been featured in many films and commercials, most notably Robert Altman's The Player and more recently in Scream 2.

On the first Saturday of December every year, South Pasadena hosts an annual 5K/10K run around South Pasadena known as the Tiger Run. The 5K has no elevation changes and the 10K has elevation changes on the second half.

South Pasadena can often be seen in motion picture productions with its beautiful tree-lined streets and "anywhere in America" feel. Such movies as Freaky Friday The Terminator, Gone with the Wind, Halloween, Pee-Wee's Big Adventure, American Pie, The Girl Next Door (2004 film) Legally Blonde, 13 Going on 30, Back to the Future, Mr. Deeds, Bruce Almighty, The Ugly Truth and License to Wed are just a few of the notable films shot on location in South Pasadena. Notable television series that have been filmed there include Family, Boston Public, Nip/Tuck, Desperate Housewives, Cold Case, Bones, and Big Love.

South Pasadena is the oldest self-builder of floats in the Tournament of Roses Parade.

The house used in the film Halloween on Mission Street in South Pasadena.


Transportation
Fair Oaks Avenue, Huntington Drive, and Mission Street are the main thoroughfares through South Pasadena.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County



Residential area










Residential area










Residential area











Residential area












Residential area












------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

High School 










High School 










High School 










High School 










High School 












------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Jesus, what can I say? Driving through South Pasadena for me seems to be truly pleasant and wonderful indeed! I especially love the trees that line the city streets... makes the drive truly worthwhile (maybe even better if I walk through them!)


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

I would say both ways you could really appreciate the beauty of the city


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

Typical residential area










Typical residential area










Typical residential area











Typical residential area










Typical residential area












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

Typical residential area










Typical residential area










Typical residential area










Typical residential area











Typical residential area












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you aarhusforever


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County


Residential area










Residential area









Residential area











Residential area











Residential area, I live a few houses away from this area











------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County


Residential area










Residential area










Residential area










Residential area










Residential area











------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County


Garfield Park 










Garfield Park 











Garfield Park 











Garfield Park 











Garfield Park 












-----------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

Typical residential area










Typical residential area











Typical residential area











Typical residential area











Typical residential area











--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County


Residential area










Residential area










Residential area










Residential area










Residential area











------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thanks fieldsofdreams, the city has kept its country look


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

Church









Fremont Gallery










Fremont Theater










Gus's Barbecue 










High School 













--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County


Residential area










Residential area










Residential area










Residential area










Residential area











------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County


Residential area










Residential area










Residential area










Residential area










Residential area












------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

Farmer's Market










Light train










Monterey Road and Los Robles










Myers House










Nippers













------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

South Pasadena Los Angeles County

High School 










High School 










High School 










High School 










High School 












------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## DWest

very nice photos Jesus....is the last pic^^the May Robinson Mall in Glendale?


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Yes


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Charlotte North Carolina

Downtown Charlotte










Freedom Mall










LYNX Stonewall Station










Charlotte Airport










Wachovia Plaza













--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Charlotte North Carolina

Downtown Charlotte










Downtown Charlotte










Downtown Charlotte










Downtown Charlotte










Downtown Charlotte













--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Charlotte North Carolina

Downtown Charlotte










Downtown Charlotte










Downtown Charlotte










Downtown Charlotte










Downtown Charlotte












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Charlotte North Carolina

Downtown Charlotte










Downtown Charlotte










Downtown Charlotte










Downtown Charlotte










Downtown Charlotte











--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Charlotte North Carolina

Downtown Charlotte










Downtown Charlotte










Downtown Charlotte










Downtown Charlotte










Downtown Charlotte












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Charlotte North Carolina

Downtown Charlotte










Downtown Charlotte










Downtown Charlotte










Downtown Charlotte










Downtown Charlotte











--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Charlotte North Carolina

Downtown Charlotte










Downtown Charlotte










Downtown Charlotte










Downtown Charlotte










Downtown Charlotte











--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Charlotte North Carolina

Flying towards Charlotte North Carolina










Flying towards Charlotte North Carolina










Flying towards Charlotte North Carolina










Flying towards Charlotte North Carolina










Flying towards Charlotte North Carolina












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Charlotte North Carolina

Copperhead Park










Lowe's Home Improvement Warehouse










Rural Hill Homestead










Wachovia Bank Northgate Financial Center










The Billy Graham Library Charlotte North Carolina












------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Charlotte North Carolina

Charlotte Airport










Charlotte Landscape










Charlotte Landscape










Charlotte Landscape










Charlotte Landscape












------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Charlotte North Carolina

Football Field










Historic Theater










Old Navy










Sports Building










Station Building











------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Charlotte North Carolina

Flying toward Charlotte 










Flying toward Charlotte 










Flying toward Charlotte 










Flying toward Charlotte 










Flying toward Charlotte 











------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## timo9

Really great share :cheers:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you timo9


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Charlotte North Carolina

Flying toward Charlotte 










Flying toward Charlotte 










Flying toward Charlotte 










Flying toward Charlotte 










Flying toward Charlotte 











------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Charlotte North Carolina

Flying toward Charlotte 










Airport











Airport










Airport












Airport













------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Charlotte North Carolina

Airport 










Airport










Airport










Airport











Airport













------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Charlotte North Carolina

Airport










Airport










Airport










Airport










Airport












------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

It is a beautiful and very clean city


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Charlotte North Carolina

Landscape Downtown Charlotte









Landscape Downtown Charlotte










Landscape Downtown Charlotte











Landscape Downtown Charlotte










Landscape Downtown Charlotte












------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Charlotte North Carolina

Landscape Downtown Charlotte











Landscape Downtown Charlotte










Landscape Downtown Charlotte










Landscape Downtown Charlotte










Landscape Downtown Charlotte











------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Francisco California

Landscape 










Landscape 










Landscape 










Landscape 










Landscape 













------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Talbot

Thank you for sharing all of these pictures Jesus! They are all great!


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you Talbot


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Francisco California

Landscape










Landscape 










Landscape 










Landscape 










Landscape 













------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Francisco California

Landscape










Landscape 










Landscape 










Landscape 










Landscape 












------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Francisco California

Landscape










Landscape 










Landscape 










Landscape 










Landscape 












------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thanks for the likes and visits I get in this page.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Francisco California

Landscape










Landscape 










Landscape 










Landscape 










Landscape 












------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Charlotte North Carolina

Landscape Downtown Charlotte










Landscape Downtown Charlotte










Landscape Downtown Charlotte










Landscape Downtown Charlotte










Landscape Downtown Charlotte











------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Charlotte North Carolina

Corporate America Shines










Duke Energy Corporate Headquarters










Landscape










Eastland Mall










Eastland Mall










-----------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Charlotte North Carolina

Convention Center Plaza Books sculpture










Family Dollar Store










First Citizens Bank









Freedom Mall










Green Lights into Uptown











-----------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Charlotte North Carolina

Hearst Tower










Hearst Tower










Hearst Tower










Heritage USA, Jim and Tammy's Ghost Town










Heritage USA, Jim and Tammy's Ghost Town












-----------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Charlotte North Carolina

Holiday Inn










Hornets Home










Imaginon










Independence Square










McColl Center for Visual Art exterior













-----------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Charlotte North Carolina

Landscape Charlotte 










Landscape Charlotte 










Odell Building










Post Uptown Place










Mallard Creek Urgent Care












-----------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Charlotte North Carolina

Trade Center Sculpture,










Trade Street










Train Station Stop










Train










University of North Carolina











-----------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Charlotte North Carolina

University of North Carolina










University of North Carolina










University of North Carolina










University of North Carolina










University of North Carolina












-----------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you John Flint


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Charlotte North Carolina

University of North Carolina










University of North Carolina










University of North Carolina










University of North Carolina










University of North Carolina












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Charlotte North Carolina

The Westin










University of North Carolina










University of North Carolina










University of North Carolina











University of North Carolina










--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tampa Florida


Skyline Tampa 










Skyline Tampa 










Skyline Tampa 










Skyline Tampa 










Skyline Tampa 












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## MilbertDavid

Charlotte has one cluster of beautifully built crapers and I'm absolutely impressed with it.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

It is a modern and very progressive city.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tampa Florida


Skyline Tampa 










Skyline Tampa 










Skyline Tampa 










Skyline Tampa 










Skyline Tampa 













--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tampa Florida

Apartment Complex










Clock on Arab looking tower










Clothes Promo store










Downtown Landscape










Gasparilla Pirate Flagship












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you MilbertDavid


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tampa Florida

Demmi's Market










Historic Building










Palace by the water










Palace by the water










Tampa Sunset












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tampa Florida

Tampa Historic Building










Tampa Historic Building










Tampa Historic Building










Tampa Historic Building










Tampa Historic Building












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tampa Florida

Arriving at Tampa










Firestone in Tampa










MacDonalds in Tampa










Mckinley Street in Tampa











Tampa Theater in Tampa












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tampa Florida

Bush Gardens











Bush Gardens










Bush Gardens










Bush Gardens










El Sol Cigars Tampa













--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tampa Florida

Landscape










Landscape










Landscape










Landscape










Landscape












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tampa Florida

Landscape










Landscape










Landscape










Landscape










Landscape












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tampa Florida

Landscape










Landscape










Landscape










Landscape










Landscape











--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you MilbertDavid. Charlotte besides being a beautiful city it has the Southern Charm.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tampa Florida

Al Lopez Park in Tampa










Art Museum Sculpture, Rivergate Tower










Ballast Point Park Playground










Ballast Point Pier










Bank of America












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tampa Florida

Apartment Complex










Apartment Complex










Columbia Restaurant










Dockyards










Russian Style Building












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Henry B. Plant Museum

The Henry B. Plant Museum is located in the south wing of Plant Hall on the University of Tampa’s campus, at 401 West Kennedy Boulevard. Plant Hall was formerly known as the Tampa Bay Hotel, which was a 500+ room resort hotel opened in 1891 by Henry B. Plant near the terminus of his rail line. The museum's exhibits focus on the Gilded Age lifestyle of the old Tampa Bay Hotel’s guests during the 1890s, when Tampa was experiencing sudden population and economic growth, including the beginning of the local tourist industry. It was designed by architect J.A. Wood who also planned the old Hillsborough County Courthouse.

The museum is open to the public every day except Monday and major holidays. During the Christmas holiday season, the museum hosts the annual Victorian Christmas Stroll.

The entire building (under the title of Tampa Bay Hotel) is a U.S. National Historic Landmark, designated as such on December 5, 1972. On April 18, 2012, the AIA's Florida Chapter placed the building on its list of Florida Architecture.

The Tampa Bay Hotel was built by railroad magnate Henry B. Plant, beginning in 1888, at a cost of over 2.5 million dollars. It was considered the premier hotel of the eight that Mr. Plant built to anchor his rail line. The hotel itself covers 6 acres (24,000 m2) and is a quarter-mile long. It was equipped with the first elevator ever installed in Florida. The elevator is still in use today, making it one of the oldest continually operational elevators in the nation. The 511 rooms, some of which were actually suites consisting of between three-to-seven rooms, were the first in Florida to have electric lights and telephones. Most rooms also included private bathrooms, complete with a full-size tub. The price for a room ranged from $5.00 to $15.00 a night at a time when the average hotel in Tampa charged $1.25 to $2.00. The poured-concrete, steel-reinforced structure of the building was advertised as fireproof.

The grounds of the hotel spanned 150 acres (0.61 km2) and included a golf course, bowling alley, racetrack, casino and an indoor heated swimming pool. In all, 21 buildings could be found on the hotel's campus. The Moorish Revival architectural theme was selected by Mr. Plant because of its exotic appeal to the widely traveled Victorians who would be his primary customers. The hotel has six minarets, four cupolas, and three domes. In the early 90's, all were restored to their original stainless steel state.

During its operating period from 1891 to 1930, the hotel housed thousands of guests, including hundreds of celebrities. When the Spanish-American War broke out, Plant convinced the United States military to use his hotel as a base of operations. Generals and high-ranking officers stayed in its rooms to plan invasion strategies, while enlisted men encamped on the hotel’s acreage. Colonel Teddy Roosevelt and his Rough Riders also were at the hotel during this time. Roosevelt retained a suite, and during the day led his men in battle exercises on the property.

Other visitors of note during the hotel’s heyday were Sarah Bernhardt, Clara Barton, Stephen Crane, the Prince of Wales and the Queen of the United Kingdom. Babe Ruth was also a guest of the hotel during its latter days, and signed his first baseball contract in the Grand Dining Room. In 1919, Ruth hit his longest home run, and possibly the longest ever hit in official competition during a spring training game at Plant Field, adjacent to the hotel.

The Tampa Bay Hotel closed in 1930 as the Great Depression severely curtailed tourism. It remained empty and unused for three years. In late 1933, the Tampa Bay Junior College was allowed to move into the hotel, using the old suites as classrooms and offices. Because of the large amount of space afforded by the hotel, the scope of the junior college was expanded, becoming the University of Tampa. The Tampa Municipal Museum was established by the city to preserve the hotel in its original form and co-exist with the newly established University. In 1941, the city of Tampa signed a 99 year lease with the University of Tampa for $1.00 a year. The lease excluded the southeast wing of the building to allow for the housing of the museum. In 1974, the Tampa Municipal Museum was renamed the Henry B. Plant Museum.
Recent

Today, besides serving as offices and classrooms for the University of Tampa, the entire south wing of the building is dedicated to preserving the glory days of the old Tampa Bay Hotel. Various rooms in the wing display authentic artifacts from the old hotel, many of which were purchased by Mr. and Mrs. Plant themselves on various European shopping trips. Guided tours and a self-guided tour that starts with a video entitled The Tampa Bay Hotel: Florida's First Magic Kingdom, showcase a life of leisure in old Florida.

The hotel once featured many attractions, most located in what is now known as Plant Park. Today, as part of both the University of Tampa's campus and the museum's grounds, several can still be seen. At the entrance to the park is the "Henry Bradley Plant Memorial Fountain," commissioned by Margaret Plant in 1899 after her husband's death. The fountain title is Transportation, and reflects Mr. Plant's system of trains and ships with carved representations of each on the sculpture. The fountain was carved from solid stone by George Grey Barnard, and is the oldest public art in the city of Tampa. It was completely conserved in 1995.

Facing the Hillsborough River near the University of Tampa's library are two historic cannon from Fort Brooke, the early 19th century military post (established 1824) around which Tampa developed. The two guns are model 1819 iron 24-pounder seacoast guns, and were originally part of a three-gun Confederate battery guarding Tampa Bay during the Civil War. On May 6, 1864, a Union naval raiding party captured Fort Brooke and, before withdrawing the next day, disabled the three heavy cannon by blowing one trunnion off of each (trunnions are the side projections on which cannon pivot to elevate or depress). This damage is still evident on the two Plant Park guns today.

In the 1890s, Henry Plant moved two of the long-abandoned cannon from the site of the old fort to the grounds of his new Tampa Bay Hotel, placing them in a small earthwork revetment as a curiosity for the hotel's guests. Later the guns were placed on plinths made of coquina blocks. Recently Tampa's Rough Riders civic group remounted the Fort Brooke cannon on replica gun carriages in a new stone revetment in Plant Park. The lost third Fort Brooke cannon was for many years a lawn decoration at 901 Bayshore Boulevard, but was donated to a World War II scrap metal drive on October 9, 1942.

Facing Kennedy Boulevard in Plant Park is another historic cannon, this one an impressive turn-of-the-century coast defense gun. It memorializes the important part Tampa played in the 1898 Spanish American War, and symbolically points south towards Cuba. The inscription on the cannon's monumental base describes it as an eight-inch (203 mm) gun on a "disappearing carriage" taken from Fort Dade, an old coast defense fort on Egmont Key at the mouth of Tampa Bay. The true story is a bit more complicated.

The original Fort Dade gun described on the base was emplaced in Plant Park in November 1927, but was donated to a steel scrap drive during World War II. Following the war, an eight-inch (203 mm) cannon of similar vintage was obtained from Fort Morgan, Alabama and installed on the 1927 memorial's vacant plinth. The new gun is mounted on the top portion of a 1918 railway gun carriage dating from World War I rather than the "disappearing carriage" of the original Fort Dade cannon.

Plant Park once housed a small zoo located along Biology Creek, a stream that runs down part of the park. The creek is fed from an underground spring that comes up beneath the hotel and empties a few hundred yards away into the Hillsborough River. In its heyday, the zoo contained a bear and an alligator, plus many smaller animals. It was famous for its hundreds of squirrels and small lizards, which are still on campus. The bear and alligator were eventually moved up river and became the core attractions for what is now the Lowry Park Zoo. The creek's name derives from a later period in its history, when students from the university used its water to conduct various biology experiments.

Finally a statue called Au Coup de Fusil, meaning,The Shot (as in gunshot or rifle shot), can be found right outside the hotel. These two bronze hounds represent two fine pointers being alerted by the sound of a gunshot.[6] They were sculpted by famed canine sculptor Eglantine Lemaître (French, 1852-1920) and were cast in France by Maurice Denonvilliers in 1890.[6] Originally, they faced south rather than north, and their rapt attention was focused on a small bronze squirrel placed in a low hanging oak limb. However, this was a misinterpretation of the piece, as evidenced by the hounds' attention being diverted in different directions. The squirrel eventually was stolen and the dogs were moved to their current location. Supposedly the two dogs represent Mr. Plant's personal favorite hunting dogs, and the hotel itself had kennels stocked with hunting dogs for guests use on hunting expeditions.

The Friends of Plant Park (FoPP) is a Florida not-for-profit corporation with the mission to (a) assist with the restoration, preservation and maintenance of The Henry B. Plant Park, Tampa, Florida, as a botanical garden open to the general public, (b) research and publicize the Victorian history of The Henry B. Plant Park, and (c) educate the public and cultivate community interest in and support for the foregoing activities. This group was formed in 1993. Since 1997 the FoPP has hosted the annual 'GreenFest' activities in Henry B. Plant Park to raise money. To date those funds, along with contributions from individuals, organizations, the City of Tampa, and Hillsborough County, have allowed for the restoration of and new exhibit of the cannons, the Victorian star-shaped garden bed, and a replica of the 112 foot flagpole with a 12X18-foot replica of the 45-star American flag (1891). The original flagpole was probably a ships mast and a Florida state flag and a University of Tampa flag will fly from the replica's crossbars


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tampa Florida

Centro Español (Spanish Center)West Tampa










Channel side roadway










City Hall










Road to Disney World










Edge of Africa giraffes













--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tampa Florida

Flying over Tampa










Lemon Building










Sundome University of Southern Florida










Tampa Residence










The Rack












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

University of South Florida


Founded in 1956, the University of South Florida was the first independent state university conceived, planned and built in the 20th century. The university has made incredible strides in few more than 50 years, developing into one of the nation's leading research institutions.

Read about the major milestones in the history of this high-impact, global research university below.

1950s

June 18, 1955
Florida Governor LeRoy Collins signs into law House Bill 1007, written by Representative Sam Gibbons, creating a new state university in Hillsborough County.

December 18, 1956
The Florida Cabinet approves a resolution to build the new university on the Fowler Avenue property. At the time, World War II's Henderson Air Field occupied the space. USF would later be built on the practice bombing range just north of the airfield.

July 16, 1957
The Board of Control names John S. Allen the first president of USF.

August 1, 1957
John S. Allen's first day of work as president of USF.

October 22, 1957
The Florida Cabinet approves the name "University of South Florida," in part because it is the southernmost university in the state at the time. Representative Gibbons hopes the name of the university will ensure the support of legislators in southern districts, many of which fall under USF's area of operation.

July 1958
USF acquires historic Chinsegut Hill property near Brooksville as a site for conferences and retreats. Some of the Foundation's first meetings take place at the site, and will be used for planning conferences between students, faculty, and administrators for the next ten years.

September 5, 1958
Florida Governor LeRoy Collins sinks a spade into a sandy USF campus at the groundbreaking ceremony. Construction has already begun on campus and takes place in the background of the event.

July 1959
When the state cuts dormitory funding, USF launches its first campaign, "Dollars for Dorms," raising $80,000. In its first community effort with the university, the Greater Tampa Chamber of Commerce teams up with USF for a historic grassroots effort.

1960s

September 1, 1960
One hundred thirty-four charter faculty members report for a week-long orientation to teach a charter class of 1,997 students.

September 26, 1960
The first day of classes and a convocation ceremony take place. With classes under way, USF becomes the first major state university planned, built and opened in the 20th century, as well as Florida's first metropolitan university.

November 1962
"Golden Brahman" is chosen as the university's mascot and is unveiled at an All-University Fun Fest.

1963
WUSF-FM begins broadcasting as the second noncommercial public radio station licensed in Florida.

December 1963
First commencement ceremonies are held, with 326 degrees conferred. The first commencement takes place on December 22.

November 1, 1964
The Board of Regents approves planning for master's degree programs in all four colleges: Education, Liberal Arts, Basic Studies, and Business Administration.

1965
USF gets full accreditation from Southern Association of Colleges and Schools.

1965
USF offers its first Head Start and Upward Bound programs to aid disadvantaged and minority preschoolers and high-school students.

June 1965
USF plays its first intercollegiate sports event, defeating Florida Southern's men's soccer team.

July 1, 1965
USF occupies the site of the St. Petersburg campus on Bayboro Harbor.

1966
The first edition of the student newspaper, The Oracle, is published. It replaces the campus edition of the Tampa Daily Times started in September 1960.

September 1967
Lambda Chi Alpha fraternity becomes the first Greek organization on campus. It went national with four more fraternities and three sororities early in the month.

1968
Graphicstudio is founded in the Division of Fine Arts in the College of Liberal Arts.

March 1968
USF is admitted to the NCAA.

1969
The USF Alumni Association is incorporated.

1969
In the fall, USF establishes a Black Studies program in response to popular demand.

May 1969
The College of Business Administration is accredited.

1970s

December 4, 1970
The first USF basketball game is played against the University of Florida at Curtis Hixon Hall. USF wins 85-78.

February 1971
Cecil Mackey becomes USF's second president and begins an era that brings USF to a new level with a focus on research and funding.

May 25, 1971
First doctoral degree conferred to Joseph Houbrick, a student of biology and marine science.

1971
The USF medical school opens. In July, the school's charter students begins their studies.

1972
The College of Basic Studies is dissolved, and the College of Liberal Arts is split into four new colleges: the College of Arts & Letters, Social & Behavioral Sciences, Natural Sciences, and Fine Arts. The CBS acts as a community college within USF, instructing students in mandatory courses for the equivalent of two years. Faculty migrate from the CBS to subject-oriented departments, such as history and philosophy, within the new framework.

1973
The School of Nursing opens.

September 6, 1974
New College in Sarasota joins the state university system and USF Sarasota.

1976
USF becomes a charter member of the Sun Belt Conference.

April 15, 1978
John Lott Brown is inaugurated as USF's third president.

1980s

1980
USF's Graduate School is created.

November 29, 1980
The USF Sun Dome is inflated and is booked for concerts, sporting events and commencement ceremonies. The first event is November 29, a basketball game against FAMU in which FAMU is the victor (65-63).

1981
The Florida Legislature transfers the Florida Mental Health Institute from the Department of Health and Rehabilitative Services to the University of South Florida (Chapter 81-206, Laws of Florida).

May 18, 1982
USF's baseball team wins its first Sun Belt championship.

1984
USF becomes the nation's first university to offer a Ph.D. in applied anthropology.

1986
H. Lee Moffitt Cancer Center and Research Institute opens on the USF campus.

1987
USF begins offering the state university system's first degree program in women's studies.

1987/1988
USF confers its 100,000th degree.

January 24, 1988
USF Lakeland opens.

February 15, 1988
Francis T. Borkowski begins his term as the fourth USF president.

1988
Joy and Hugh Culverhouse present USF with a gift valued at $4.6 million. At the time it is the largest single gift in the university's history.

1990s 

1990
The USF Bulls win the Sunbelt Conference Championship in basketball and go on to compete in the NCAA tournament.

1991
Campaign USF reaches its goal by raising $111 million. It's the largest fundraising campaign in the history of the State University System.

1991
The Colleges of Arts & Letters, Natural Sciences and Social and Behavioral Sciences are merged into a new college: the College of Arts and Sciences. CAS becomes the largest college on the USF campus.

January 17, 1994
Betty Castor becomes the fifth president of USF.

1994
USF is ranked as the nation's 18th largest university in terms of enrollment; it is the 8th largest urban university.

1996
The Sam & Martha Gibbons Alumni Center opens.

November 1996
The Martin Luther King Plaza is rededicated after students fund renovations to symbolize Dr. King's spirit and values as well as to provide an environment for campus life and student activities. The plaza is rededicated in November to celebrate USF's 40th anniversary.

September 6, 1997
USF begins its first-ever season of NCAA football. The Bulls, playing in Division I-AA, open with an 80-3 win at Raymond James Stadium over Kentucky Wesleyan before 49,000 fans.

1998
USF is named by the Florida Board of Regents as a "Research I" university, along with the University of Florida and Florida State.

September 10, 1999
The USF Marching Band, the Herd of Thunder, makes its debut.

2000s

July 5, 2000
Judy Genshaft takes office as the sixth president of USF.

2000
USF St. Petersburg begins admitting freshmen and sophomores under a plan approved by the Board of Regents and the Legislature to offer more classes for underclassmen. Students can take all the classes they need at St. Pete and earn a 4-year degree there.

2000
USF enters NCAA Division I-A football.

June 2001
Governor Jeb Bush announces USF's first-ever Board of Trustees, which will assume more of the policy-making decisions for the Board of Regents, abolished by the Legislature in 2001.

September 11, 2001
Professor Robin Murphy sends search and rescue robots to New York City to aid in the World Trade Center recovery efforts.

2003
President Genshaft announces her goal of "Top 50 in 5 Years."

November 5, 2003
USF is admitted into the Big East Conference.

October 26, 2004
The Board of Trustees approves for USF to become a system.

November 2004
USF Lakeland signs a land agreement to develop its own campus.

May 20, 2005
Drs. Kiran and Pallavi Patel pledge $18 million to USF. With the state match, the gift is valued at $34.5 million, the largest gift in USF history. The gift will be used to construct the Dr. Kiran C. Patel Center for Global Solutions.

August 28, 2006
USF Sarasota-Manatee holds its first day of classes on its new campus.

August 2006
USF St. Petersburg opens its first student residence hall and officially becomes a residential campus.

December 2006
USF is the only university in Florida to be selected by the Carnegie Foundation for the Advancement of Teaching's new Community Engagement classification.

December 23, 2006
In only its tenth season, the USF football team earns its first bowl game title, defeating East Carolina at the Papa John's Bowl.

November 2, 2007
USF celebrates the grand opening of C.W. Bill Young Hall, which houses USF's Joint Military Leadership Center and ROTC programs.

2008
The National Science Foundation announces that USF ranks 63rd among the nation's top research universities, according to a survey of federally financed research and development expenditures at universities and colleges in 2006.

February 27, 2008
USF becomes the first university in Florida to open a Confucius Institute, which assists the educational and business communities in Tampa Bay in developing closer ties with China through Chinese language instruction and the incorporation of Chinese culture into an array of classes.

August 20, 2008
The new Phyllis P. Marshall Student Center opens to the public. As the hub of student life on the USF Tampa campus, the center features an expanded dining center, food court, a 1,200 seat ballroom, meeting spaces and lounges.

September 28, 2008
A record 67,012 fans fill Raymond James Stadium to witness USF's upset over no. 5 ranked West Virginia – it is the first sellout crowd in USF history.

October 2008
USF Health opens the Carol and Frank Morsani Center for Advanced Healthcare, the first ambulatory health center in the country built from the ground up around quality, service and technology, where the patient is the center of the health care system.

November 2008
The USF men's soccer team wins the first Big East championship in program history.

February 9, 2009
USF President Judy Genshaft named chair of the board of the American Council on Education.

April 4, 2009
The USF women's basketball team makes program history by winning the WNIT Championship for the first time.

April 10, 2009
Former Tampa Mayor Pam Iorio officially declares April 9 USF Day in Tampa.

June 2009
USF becomes the first university in the country to strike an accord with the Department of Veterans Affairs to offer special services for veterans taking advantage of the new GI Bill, called VetSuccess on Campus.

June 17, 2009
USF and Mote Marine Laboratory sign a landmark affiliation agreement that allows two of the state's leading research institutions to join forces in new science ventures, provide expanded learning programs and create economic development opportunities for the region and state.

August 28, 2009
The Chronicle of Higher Education names USF the nation's fastest growing university for federal research funds.

October 2009
USF kicks off the USF: Unstoppable Campaign, a comprehensive fundraising effort by the University of South Florida to celebrate the energy, vision and future of one of the country's most exciting and engaged universities.

2010s

April 20, 2010
The USF College of Marine Science is among the first researchers to begin studying the impact of the Deepwater Horizon Oil Spill in the Gulf of Mexico.

August 17, 2010
USF President Judy Genshaft named first female chairperson of the NCAA Division I Board of Directors.

October 2010
New initiative titled Provost Scholar Program encourages USF students to earn their bachelor's degree in three years.

February 5, 2011
USF President Judy Genshaft and her husband, Steve Greenbaum, donate $1 million to create the new Genshaft/Greenbaum Passport Scholars Fund, which provides financial support to USF students who want to study abroad. USF student Thu Can is the first recipient of the scholarship.

April 2011
Following the opening of the state-of-the-art School of Music building, USF commits to become an All-Steinway School, giving students access to pianos of the highest quality.

Sept. 4, 2011
USF's first athletic director, Lee Roy Selmon, dies. USF President Judy Genshaft announces the university's athletics center will be renamed in his honor.

March 30, 2012


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tampa Florida

Henry B. Plant Museum










Henry B. Plant Museum










Henry B. Plant Museum










Gandy Bridge










Gandy Bridge












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tampa Florida

Convention Center










Dali Museum










Tampa Ybor City entrance










Channel District










Tampa City 1886













--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tampa Florida

Building without windows










Hillsborough High School Seminole Heights










Hillsborough River Alligator










Kayaking on the Hillsborough River










Lykes Tower foreground












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tampa Florida

Museum










Old City Hall










Tampa Bay Hotel 










Tampa Bay Hotel 










Tampa Bay Hotel 












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tampa Florida

Apartment Complex










Raymond James Stadium 










Raymond James Stadium 










Raymond James Stadium 










Tampa in 1958












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tampa Florida

Entertainment Park










Hillsborough River










Residential area










Samgibbonsch Building










Seminole Heights Bungalow













------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tampa Florida

Bayshore Blvd










Skyride With Train Cars In Foreground










St Pete Times Forum At Sunset










Sun dome close in University of Southern Florida











Tampa Franklin Street North 1n 1917













------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tampa Florida

Tampa Centro Asturiano Asturiano Center) (Asturias is a Principality in north western Spain, with the Mar (sea) Cantabrico north of it.










Tampa Centro Español (Spanish Center)










Tampa Skyline










Tampa Circulo Cubano (Cuban Circle)










Tampa Sacred Heart Church












------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tampa Florida

Tampa Airport










Tampa Airport










Tampa Airport










Tampa Airport










Tampa Airport












-------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tampa Florida

1900 Ybor's 1st Cigar Factory










1920 Ybor cigar rollers ply their craft










Ybor City Tampa shopping square at nighttime










Ybor City Tampa










Ybor Museum










-------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tampa Florida

Tampa Airport










Tampa Airport










Tampa Airport










Tampa Airport










Tampa Airport













--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Raymond James Stadium


Who is the Raymond James behind Raymond James Stadium? And the story of how USF almost picked the team name Buccaneers years before the pro football Buccaneers came to Tampa Bay.

Why do they call it Raymond James Stadium? 

Raymond James Financial is a big big money management company based in St. Petersburg.

It pays just more than $3 million a year in a naming rights deal to put its logo on the home of the Bucs.

But who is Raymond James?

The correct question is: who are Raymond James?

Edward Raymond and Robert James merged their two financial firms in 1964. The combined company, Raymond James Financial, is now an investment management powerhouse.

The Bucs moved into Ray Jay in 1998, but for their first 22 years, home was the Big Sombrero.

Rodney Kite-Powell, curator of history at the Tampa Bay History Center, explains the nickname.

"Chris Berman, who was an ESPN analyst... looked at the shape of Tampa Stadium and thought it looked like a sombrero, so he started calling us the Big Sombrero," Kite-Powell said.

The Big Sombrero's official name was Tampa Stadium -- up until 1995.

"When the Glazers purchased the Buccaneers" in 1995, Kite-Powell said, "they owned a restaurant chain called Houlihan's."

"And so, briefly, the Big Sombrero was no longer officially Tampa Stadium. It was Houlihan's Stadium. Which was strange, because there were no Houlihan's in the Tampa Bay area."

Why do they call them the Tampa Bay Buccaneers?

Raymond James Stadium is home to two football teams: the Tampa Bay Buccaneers and the University of South Florida -- Buccaneers?

In the early days of USF, long before an NFL team came to Tampa Bay, the university held a vote to pick a team name.

Buccaneers got the most votes, so it was settled: they'd be the USF Buccaneers.

But some students didn't like it, and in a re-vote, Buccaneers lost to Golden Brahmans -- a type of cattle.

The USF Golden Brahmans was simplified to the USF Bulls in the 1980's.

Tampa Bay landed its NFL expansion team in 1974, and by the first kickoff in 1976, the professional football team had picked Buccaneers as its new name.

Buccaneers was chosen from dozens of suggestions in a public name-the-team contest.

But -- shhh -- here's a secret: the story goes that the new pro team's owners already had Buccaneers in mind. They were just waiting for someone to enter it in the contest so they could pick it.


----------



## DaveF12

lovely photos and nice cities too.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you DaveF12


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tampa Florida

Tampa Aiport Marriott Hotel










Tampa Airport










Tampa Airport










Tampa Airport










Tampa Airport













--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tampa Florida

Tampa Airport








]

Tampa Airport










Tampa Airport










Tampa Airport










Tampa Airport












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Francisco California

Airport










Airport










Airport










Airport











Airport













--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Tampa Florida

Tampa Airport










Tampa Airport










Tampa Airport










Tampa Airport










Tampa Airport












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Francisco California

Alcatraz Island and Prison 










Alcatraz Island and Prison 










Alcatraz Island and Prison 










Alcatraz Island and Prison 










Alcatraz Island and Prison 












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Alcatraz Prison in San Francisco

In 1775, Spanish ‘explorer’ Juan Manuel de Ayala chartered what is now San Francisco Bay. He called the 22 acre rocky island “La Isla de los Alcatraces”, meaning “Island of the Pelicans”. With no vegetation or habitation, Alcatraz was little more than a desolate islet occupied by the occasional swarm of birds. Under English-speaking influence, the name “Alcatraces” became Alcatraz.

Fort Alcatraz
Alcatraz was reserved for military use under President Millard Fillmore in 1850. Meanwhile, the discovery of gold in the Sierra Nevada Mountains brought growth and prosperity to San Francisco. The lure of the Gold Rush demanded the protection of California as gold seekers flooded the San Francisco Bay. In response, the U.S. Army built a fortress on the rocky face of Alcatraz. They made plans to install more than 100 cannons, making Alcatraz the most heavily armed entity on the West Coast. The first functional lighthouse on the West Coast was built on Alcatraz Island as well. Once fully equipped with weaponry in 1859, the island was deemed Fort Alcatraz.

Having never fired its own weapons in combat, Fort Alcatraz quickly evolved from an island of defense to an island of detention. In the early 1860s, civilians arrested for treason during the Civil War were housed on the island. With the influx of prisoners, additional living quarters were built to house 500 men. Alcatraz as a jail would continue for 100 years. Throughout history, the average population of the island hovered between 200 and 300 people, never at maximum capacity.

The Rock
After the devastating San Francisco earthquake of 1906, inmates from nearby prisons were transferred to the infallible Alcatraz. Over the next five years, prisoners built a new jail, designated “Pacific Branch, U.S. Military Prison, Alcatraz Island”. Popularly known as “The Rock”, Alcatraz served as an army disciplinary barracks until 1933. Prisoners were educated and received military and vocational training.

Alcatraz of the early 20th century was a minimum security prison. Prisoners spent their days working and learning. Some were even employed as babysitters for the families of prison officers. They eventually built a baseball field and inmates fashioned their own baseball uniforms. Boxing matches among inmates known as “Alcatraz Fights” were hosted on Friday nights. Prison life played a role in the changing landscape of the island. The military transported soil to Alcatraz from nearby Angel Island, and many prisoners were trained as gardeners. They planted roses, bluegrass, poppies and lilies on the eastern side. Under the order of the U.S. Army, Alcatraz was a fairly mild institution and its accommodations were favorable.

The geographic location of Alcatraz was the undoing of U.S. Army occupation. Importing food and supplies to island was much too expensive. The Great Depression of the 1930s forced the army off the island, and the prisoners were transferred to institutes in Kansas and New Jersey.

Alcatraz as Federal Penitentiary: “Uncle Sam’s Devil’s Island”
Alcatraz was obtained by the Federal Bureau of Prisons in 1934. The former military detention center became America’s first maximum security civilian penitentiary. This “prison system’s prison” was specifically designed to house the most horrendous prisoners, the troublemakers that other federal prisons could not successfully detain. Its isolated location made it ideal for the exile of hardened criminals, and a strict daily routine taught inmates to follow prison rule and regulation.

The Great Depression witnessed some of the most heinous criminal activity in modern American history, and Alcatraz’ severity was well suited to its time. Alcatraz was home to notorious criminals including Al “Scarface” Capone, who was convicted of tax evasion and spent five years on the island. Alvin “Creepy” Karpis, the FBI’s first “Public Enemy” was a 28 year resident of Alcatraz. The most famous prisoner was Alaskan murderer Robert “Birdman” Stroud, who spent 17 years on Alcatraz. Over its 29 years of operation, the federal prison housed more than 1,500 convicts.

Daily life in the Alcatraz Federal Penitentiary was harsh. Prisoners were given four rights. They included medical attention, shelter, food and clothing. Recreational activities and family visits had to be earned through hard work. Punishments for bad behavior included hard labor, wearing a 12 pound ball and chain, and lock-downs where prisoners were kept in solitary confinement, restricted to bread and water. There were a total of 14 escape attempts by over 30 prisoners. Most were caught, several were shot, and a few were swallowed by the chilling swells of the San Francisco Bay.

The Closing of Alcatraz Federal Penitentiary
The prison on Alcatraz Island was expensive to operate, as all supplies had to be brought in by boat. The island had no source of fresh water, and almost one million gallons were shipped in each week. Building a high security prison elsewhere was more affordable for the Federal Government, and as of 1963 “Uncle Sam’s Devil’s Island” was no more. Today, the equivalent of the infamous federal prison on Alcatraz Island is a maximum security institution in Florence, Colorado. It is nicknamed “Alcatraz of the Rockies”.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Francisco California

Alcatraz Island and Prison 










Alcatraz Island and Prison 










Alcatraz Island and Prison 










Alcatraz Island and Prison 










Alcatraz Island and Prison 












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Francisco California

Alcatraz Island and Prison 










Alcatraz Island and Prison 










Alcatraz Island and Prison 










Alcatraz Island and Prison 










Alcatraz Island and Prison 













--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Wow, Jesus... it's indeed a long time coming. You have taken so many splendid San Francisco (and Bay Area) pics as I have over time that I wonder: when was the last time you've visited NorCal? And when will you be coming over here next? Those Alcatraz shots look fantastic, I recall going through the guided tour and up the balcony where you took that lovely Bay shot. I even remember going through the water tower you've taken a pic of, yet it looks like you've mistaken Coit Tower for the Alcatraz Prison, hmmm? But, I must say, those panorama shots of the prison from San Francisco look superb, it makes me want to visit it once again soon!

Splendid snaps again, my friend! :hug:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

I was there two years ago, and a few times before then, you are right I made a mistake.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Francisco California

1853 Alcatraz Island and Prison










1865 Alcatraz Island and Prison










1865 Alcatraz Island and Prison 










1865 Alcatraz Island and Prison










1883 Alcatraz Island and Prison












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Francisco California

1885 Alcatraz Island and Prison










1895 Alcatraz Island and Prison










1924 Alcatraz Island and Prison










1924 Alcatraz Island and Prison










1925 Alcatraz Island and Prison











--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Francisco California

1925 Alcatraz Island and Prison










1935 Alcatraz Island and Prison










1959 Alcatraz Island and Prison










1960 Alcatraz Island and Prison










1966 Alcatraz Island and Prison












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Francisco California

1967 Alcatraz Island and Prison










1969 Alcatraz Island and Prison









1998 Alcatraz Island and Prison, famous tenants










2001 Alcatraz Island and Prison, famous tenants










2001 Alcatraz Island and Prison, famous tenants












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Alcatraz Prison Famous Inmates

Most of the highly publicized gangsters of that lawless era, "Public Enemies" and notorious gangsters such as "Pretty Boy" Floyd, Bonnie and Clyde, "Baby Face" Nelson, Ma Barker and John Dillinger, were never imprisoned at Alcatraz. These gang leaders were all hunted down by the law and killed.

The only "names" of Alcatraz inmates you've probably heard of were "Scarface" Al Capone, "Machine Gun" Kelly and Robert Stroud, the "Birdman of Alcatraz".

Since most of the best known Depression-era gangsters had been killed, Alcatraz wound up imprisoning the second tier of gangster luminaries, men such as Louis, Harry and Sam Fleisher of Detroit's "Purple Gang", Arthur "Doc" (sic) "Dock" Barker and Alvin "Creepy Karpis" Karpavicz of Ma Barker's gang, "Baby Face" Nelson's San Francisco pal John Paul Chase, John Dillinger associates Walton Spark and Arthur Cherrington, and Basil "The Owl" Banghart of the Touhy gang.

Most of the Alcatraz inmates were regional hoodlums you never heard of, many of whom committed crimes that reflect the historical period during which they occurred, such as train robbery, kidnapping for ransom and interstate car theft.

The Alcatraz that America remembers is the Alcatraz of the 1930's and 1940's.

Crimes were different then, criminals were different then, and prisons were different then.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Francisco California

Alcatraz Island in 1895










2001 Alcatraz Island and Prison, famous tenants










2003 Alcatraz Island and Prison










2003 Alcatraz Island and Prison










2003 Alcatraz Island and Prison












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Francisco California

Alcatraz Prison and Island 










Alcatraz Prison and Island 










Alcatraz Prison and Island 










Alcatraz Prison and Island 









Alcatraz Prison and Island 













--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Francisco California

Alcatraz Prison and Island 










Alcatraz Prison and Island 










Alcatraz Prison and Island 










Alcatraz Prison and Island 










Alcatraz Prison and Island 













--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## madonnagirl

great photos particularly those of Alcatraz and the infamous criminals.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you Madonnagirl


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Francisco California

Alcatraz Prison and Island 










Alcatraz Prison and Island 










Alcatraz Prison and Island 










Alcatraz Prison and Island 










Alcatraz Prison and Island 












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Francisco California

Alcatraz Prison and Island 











Alcatraz Prison and Island 










Alcatraz Prison and Island 










Alcatraz Prison and Island 










Alcatraz Prison and Island 












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Francisco California

Alcatraz Prison and Island 










Alcatraz Prison and Island 










Alcatraz Prison and Island 










Alcatraz Prison and Island 










Alcatraz Prison and Island 











--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Thank you Timo9


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Francisco California

Alcatraz Prison and Island 










Alcatraz Prison and Island 










Alcatraz Prison and Island 










Alcatraz Prison and Island 










Alcatraz Prison and Island 












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Francisco California

Coit Tower










Alcatraz Prison and Island 










Coit Tower










Coit Tower










Coit Tower












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Francisco California

1891 Golden Gate before building of bridge










1933 Golden Gate Bridge under construction










1933 Golden Gate Bridge under construction










1933 Golden Gate Bridge under construction












1936 workers attach the cable formers, which keep the 61 main cable bundles in vertical rows













--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Francisco California

1937, Workers had to remove a wooden scaffold that had been built underneath the bridge platform










1939 Golden Gate Bridge










1939 Golden Gate Bridge










1983 Galaxy aircraft flies over the San Francisco Bay Bridge










2007 Golden Gate Bridge electricians on the main cable













--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The Coit Tower

The Coit Tower was built in 1933 with funds from Lillie Hitchcock Coit. She was an eccentric personality who was best known for her support of the local firemen. When she died, she left one third of her fortune for the beautification of the city. The result was the Coit Tower, which is both a memorial for Lillie Hitchcock Coit and for the San Francisco firemen. The concrete tower was constructed by Arthur Brown Jr., best known for his 
The interior of the cylindrical tower is embellished with a large number of murals, most of them depicting life in California during the Great Depression. The murals are the result of a project that was part of the so-called 'New Deal' in which the federal government initiated a large number of projects aimed at creating as many jobs as possible for the countless unemployed.

In total 25 painters and 19 assistants worked on the project, which shows - among many other scenes - a bank robbery, a scene from the harbor and a look into a department store. At the time several of the murals caused controversy as they were deemed too left wing. Thanks to their historic significance the murals are now protected as a historical treasure.

At the top of the Coit tower is an observation platform with spectacular 360° views over San Francisco.

The Coit Tower is built on top of the 87m/285ft high Telegraph Hill, which is situated between Fisherman's Wharf and the Financial District. In 1850, a pole with movable arms on top of the hill was used as a signaling station. The wooden arms were adjusted to signal the incoming of ships. In 1853 it was replaced by an electric telegraph station, hence the hill's name.

Surrounding the tower is the Pioneer Park. It was bought in 1876 by some businessmen to protect the hill from development. They donated it to the city on the premise that the area would become a park.

The Coit tower can be reached by walking up the Greenwich steps or via the scenic Filbert Steps at Montgomery Street.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Francisco California

2007 U.S. Navy Blue Angels pass in front of the Golden Gate Bridge










Golden Gate Bridge










Golden Gate Bridge










Golden Gate Bridge










Golden Gate Bridge












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Francisco California

Sunset










The 1886 Square-rigged Balclutha










Tight turn










Trader Sam










U.S. Grant, San Francisco












--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Francisco California

Sea Lions at Pier










Sea Lions at Pier











Shop in The Haight











Skyline at night










Skyline at night













--------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Francisco California

Presidio










Public Library










San Francisco at Dusk










San Francisco By cottages










San Francisco Chronicle Building













------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Francisco California

Cable Car 











Cable Car 










Cable Car 










Cable Car










Cable Car 













------------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Francisco California

Presidio 










Presidio 










Presidio 










Presidio 










Presidio 













-----------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Francisco California

Presidio










Presidio










Presidio










Presidio










Presidio













-----------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Francisco California


Panoramic view










Panoramic view










Panoramic view










San Francisco de Asis Mission Dolores











San Francisco de Asis Mission Dolores













-----------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Francisco California

Panoramic view









Panoramic view










Panoramic view










Panoramic view










Panoramic view














-----------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Francisco California

Mission de Solano 










Mission de Solano 










Mission de Solano 










Mission de Solano 










Mission de Solano 













-----------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Francisco California

Bart Metro










Bay Bridge










The Fairmont Hotel










The Fairmont Hotel










The Hibernia Bank













-----------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

The pictures not taken by me in this page came from the following sources:
Youarethere.com, Laphotos.com, Citydata.com, Yahoo.com, Pasadenadailyphoto.com, Latimes.com, Imagesearch.com., H.A.M.B and Lincolnheightsla.com, Los Angeles an Illustrade History,History of Los Angeles, Images of America, Historic Heart of Los Angeles, Curbside LA, Flicker, LAPL, USC Digital Archives, Anaheim Public Library, UCLA Library, USC Library, Calisphere, Daily Breeze News, LA County Sheriff.com, The Home Front USA, Shorpy, Hometown Pasadena, Weird Hollywood,

Los Angeles

1940 Burbank Olive Stadium










1940 Burbank Olive Witch Burn










1940 Hughes Brothers Gas station










1940 Little Theater Construction










1940 Little Theater in 1957













________________________________
Visit these two posts to get to know United States and México


Visit the United States through pictures
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=697090 (United States

Visit México through pictures
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=690236 (México


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

San Francisco California

Haight and Ashbury










Passing Job applications










Residential area










Sail Surfing










Saint Ignatius Church













----------------------------------------------
Visit this posts to get to know how the city of Los Angeles developed through the years

Visit the United States through pictures.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=24626612

Evolution through time of Los Angeles California
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...e=1&p=30802436


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Saint Ignatius Church



Saint Ignatius Church is a church on the campus of the University of San Francisco in San Francisco, California, USA. The church serves a parish of the Catholic Archdiocese of San Francisco and is the university's chapel. Saint Ignatius Church is staffed by priests of the Society of Jesus and is dedicated to the Society's founder, Ignatius of Loyola.

The present Saint Ignatius Church is the fifth such church to be built in San Francisco. Its history runs parallel to that of USF: the very first Saint Ignatius was built in 1855 as a small wood-frame church beside a schoolhouse that became Saint Ignatius Academy, USF's predecessor. The Market Street location was later rebuilt as a larger brick church which attracted many of San Francisco's Catholics away from established parishes. This led to a dispute between Saint Ignatius' first pastor, Father Anthony Maraschi, S.J. and Archbishop Joseph Alemany which resulted in the archdiocese stripping Saint Ignatius of its parish status in 1863.

The third Saint Ignatius Church was built, along with Saint Ignatius College, in 1880. The church and college moved from Market Street to the corner of Hayes Street and Van Ness Avenue, on a site now occupied by the Davies Symphony Hall. Compared to the first two churches, the third church could accommodate 4,000 worshippers and was arguably the grandest. However, the third church and college only lasted 25 years as both were destroyed in the 1906 earthquake and fire.

After the earthquake and fire, the college was hastily re-built on Hayes Street, a few miles west of old Van Ness Avenue site. A rambling wooden structure, the high school portion of the new complex was known as "The Shirt Factory" and the buildings would stay there for some two decades. However, the church itself was eventually re-built in 1912 two blocks north on Fulton Street at the corner of Parker Ave., and the fifth Saint Ignatius Church was dedicated in 1914. It has continued to serve as the university's chapel, and in 1994, the Archdiocese of San Francisco reinstated Saint Ignatius' status as a parish, serving the surrounding neighborhood.

The present church's architecture is a mix of Italian Renaissance and Baroque elements, and its floorplan follows that of ancient Roman basilicas. Though Saint Ignatius Church survived the 1989 Loma Prieta earthquake unscathed, it was recently renovated and seismically reinforced. One of the city's largest churches, its location on a hilltop as well as its twin spires and dome makes it a prominent San Francisco landmark.


----------



## timo9

Unfortunately all the pictures are no longer available


----------

